# RSD Bikes "The Mayor"



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice lookin bike and it's good to see a small Canadian company doing this. I don't understand the red-white-blue "The Mayor" decals.

They outta have specs and price on a website. Their facebook page doesn't say much except 29lbs. And I gotta add a company has to step up and get some color in the mix. Black everything, as slick as it is, is waaay over done. Anyone remember Fat Chance?!


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

so new, it's not posted yet.
red / white / blue is the official mayoral colours on their sash


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Well... I'll argue on that rwb color scheme. It's very American.

Nice lookin bike. Beats Pugs weight by 10lbs.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I ain't gonna bull$hit ya, I kinda like it a lot. I'm an old school black on black on black with a little more black fan boy.


----------



## Coloradogoose (Jan 17, 2013)

WickedLite said:


> Anyone remember Fat Chance?!


Had to laugh when I read that. I owned a Fat Chance Wicked Light back in the day. It was all black.

I know what you mean though, they had some great color schemes. I had hoped that Surly would do some more of the bass boat sparkle frames like the moonie last year but in brighter colors. Like the old homegrowns.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

WickedLite said:


> Well... I'll argue on that rwb color scheme. It's very American.
> 
> Nice lookin bike. Beats Pugs weight by 10lbs.


30 countries around the world have red/white/blue flags, not just the USA. It is a nice looking bike though. Wish there were more photos.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

here are more photos


----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

rear tyre looks very tight on stays

wouldnt be of much use in muddy areas at all


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Plenty of clearance


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

I rode with these guys yesterday on GFBD in Durham Forest ...the bike looks great up close


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes Coloradogoose. I owned a WickedLite too. Wish I still had it. Amazing bike.

I have an all black xc bike. I bought the Necro last year so obviously I do love black on black as I said earlier. 

Statement is made for all bike companies and I was just saying a majority of bikes these days seem to be coming out black or mostly black.

Guess I'm not doin much better going chrome with black trim on my fatty but I'm adding red anno wheels for a little splash of color.


----------



## FoldersUnite (Mar 17, 2012)

The Rob Ford is quite nice, and local too!


----------



## Marco674 (Nov 2, 2013)

Here are the specs according to a post on their Facebook page yesterday. Pretty good frame and build for 1750$ retail. They did their homework!

Specs are: 
• 44mm Head Tube
• 100mm Bottom Bracket with ISCG-05 mount
• 190mm rear spacing
• 30.9mm Seat Post
• ISCG-05 Tabs
• Dropper Post cable guide routing
• Rack mounts
Components are:
• AL6061 Frame
• Carbon Fork 468mm 135mm spacing
• BB7 brakes
• X7 10spd shifter / Derailleur Type 2
• Race Face Turbine 32T NW ring crank 175mm
• SRAM 11/36 cassette
• Easton EA70 bar, stem and post
• Race Face Atlas saddle and grips
• 26x80mm rims
• 4.7in Vee Rubber Snowshoe tires


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Their own CarpetFibre fork? Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Damn nice specs for the $$$$$.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

WickedLite said:


> Well... I'll argue on that rwb color scheme. It's very American.
> 
> Nice lookin bike. Beats Pugs weight by 10lbs.


google "Toronto Mayor" and it'll make sense  :madman:


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Ha. Well that's just funny!


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

FoldersUnite said:


> The Rob Ford is quite nice, and local too!


Fat & fond of white powder!


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a pretty dang good deal. Wonder how long it will be before they have these bikes in numbers. April? They also seem to have some 29+ bikes that look interesting, but information is hard to come by regarding availability and cost on those.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

I can help. what would you like to know?


----------



## JYB (Nov 12, 2011)

Frankiklex,
Frame weight (My Krampus seems pretty portly) and chain stay adjustability on the 29+? What is the useable range. Also, any pics of tire clearance with a Knard on Rabbit Hole with the wheel slammed all the way forward? Cool looking bikes(all Zen built?), and I love the "Mayor" name! Oh yeah, any plans of an Al 29+ frame?


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

29+ R853 is 5.25lbs - DB Cr-Mo 4130 Heat Treated is 5.75lbs
On the stays, you have 20mm of adjust-ability. Plenty of clearance slammed forward.
The `Lucky Penny`is made by Zen - The other 29+ overseas
Thanks. possibly for next year an AL6061 version of the 29+ and possibly a Ti as well


----------



## JYB (Nov 12, 2011)

Frantiklex said:


> 29+ R853 is 5.25lbs - DB Cr-Mo 4130 Heat Treated is 5.75lbs
> On the stays, you have 20mm of adjust-ability. Plenty of clearance slammed forward.
> The `Lucky Penny`is made by Zen - The other 29+ overseas
> Thanks. possibly for next year an AL6061 version of the 29+ and possibly a Ti as well


The specs on your site say CS is 445. So do they adjust from 445 to 465? Thanks for the info. It's cool that you're using Zen for some of your frames!


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Frantiklex said:


> I can help. what would you like to know?


When will they be available for order?
Will they be available as both complete bikes and as frames only?
How soon before a rider could expect to be riding one?
Any idea on costs for both the 853 and the CroMo frame? Hoping the CroMo will be will be a similar quality build and price to this "Mayor" fat bike.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice!
Any US dealers?

Please, any color other than black!


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

pre-orders are being done right now through dealers for delivery in April.
all bikes are available complete or as frame only
Offshore from only R853 is $999 retail - Cr-Mo $499 retail - The quality is very similar. The R853 will be slightly lighter and slightly more rigid
Compolete bikes range from $2000 retail to $4600 retail
Zen frame is available as frame only $1499 retail


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

yes 445mm is from the middle of the drop out, so you can go tighter at 435mm or longer at 455mm
Zen is a fantastic custom builder


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks. this year. Black only. next year, we'll try to diversify a bit.
yes a few dealers. 
Bicycle Outfitters - Grand Junction
Sun Summit S - Idaho
Chuck's bike - Vermont
Joyride bikes - Logan Utah


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Frantiklex said:


> pre-orders are being done right now through dealers for delivery in April.
> all bikes are available complete or as frame only
> Offshore from only R853 is $999 retail - Cr-Mo $499 retail - The quality is very similar. The R853 will be slightly lighter and slightly more rigid
> Compolete bikes range from $2000 retail to $4600 retail
> Zen frame is available as frame only $1499 retail


So you guys are having two 853 bikes made? One offshore and one from Zen? Can you give details on any differences between the offshore and the one from Zen, or are they the same bike, with the same materials, but one being handmade in the USA.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

same bike. one is made offshore and the other in the USA


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

In what sizes will the Mayor be produced? I have a 6'6" buddy looking for a new fatbike


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

For this time around we only produced M and L. for April onward, there will be an XL


----------



## DekerfTeamST (Jul 25, 2008)

Interested in the fork. What's the skinny or fat on it? Spec.'s? Availability? Mfg.'r?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Frantiklex said:


> Plenty of clearance


Curious - what do you call plenty clearance?

2 fingers is my rule, and often that's not enough.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Velobike said:


> Curious - what do you call plenty clearance?
> 
> 2 fingers is my rule, and often that's not enough.


My rule is if you need more than ~ .5in/1cm clearance.... Than no amount of space beyond that will help.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

there is almost 15-20mm on each side of the tire and at least 30-40mm between the center of the tire and the chanistay yoke. To me that's plenty.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

will the mayor fit clown shoes with bud and lou tires? 
when will the Mayor be in our LBS's?
thanks


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

it was designed for 100mm rims and 5in tires, so yes it will fit. delivery is scheduled for the end of January


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

i read somewhere (and i cant find it now) that the medium has a top tube length of 23''. is that a virtual top tube? ie the horizontal reach?


----------



## bob2 (Dec 27, 2013)

ok, to be clear (since other RSD bikes are mentioned) what is the Mayors msrp? also, WTF is up with one chain ring? i am not just riding fat bikes to the mall thank you very much....


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

MSRP is $1850
32T + 11/36 cassette gives you a really good range to start, then it becomes a preference and it all depends where you ride but if you're not happy with 1 ring up-front, you can always add another.


----------



## bob2 (Dec 27, 2013)

huh, one ring. well, thanks for the confirmation....but thats a biG fat tire deal breaker on RSD for moi. this bike is for AT (all terrain use) so 2 rings is a must. not sure what sorta riding ppl would buy a fat bike for to be able to accomplish it on a single ring. looks like adding: front derail w lever and a ring could be $200 as well.....all the best selling these things...they look koool.
peace out and happy new yar
ps: live in the west so of course we use these things in the mtns  . grade = need for granny


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

By the sounds of it, you're looking for the "entire" package. Well, you are only $200 away from it. For $1850 + $200 = $2050 plus taxes, you can have an ideal/perfect bike. Without the FD, extra shifter, extra ring and pedals, the bike only weighted in at 29lbs. It's all based on one's fitness level. Some people might want to put a larger ring in the front, others might feel more confortable with a granny. What we chose to offer is the middle of the road set-up, which allows anyone to change it based on their fitness or where they ride. In the grand scheme of things, you can easily push that bike uphill on a 32T single ring with 11/36 rear. 
The value we offer is outstanding. We did our homework. Try finding a better build for that price. 
Thank you for your comment. We value all opinions and who knows, maybe we will offer a dual ring set-up in the future as an option.
Happy New Years. Best


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Frantiklex said:


> What we chose to offer is the middle of the road set-up, which allows anyone to change it based on their fitness or where they ride. In the grand scheme of things, you can easily push that bike uphill on a 32T single ring with 11/36 rear.
> The value we offer is outstanding. We did our homework. Try finding a better build for that price.


Yep. Most any bike I would buy off the rack and uncustomized would need at least a few changes to suit my needs. I would never eliminate a bike over a single chainring. Oh, and I wouldn't create an account on a website just to let everybody know I wouldn't buy a bike due to a chainring.


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

Outstanding value it is. I put a deposit for a large. The 1x10 was the thing that sealed the deal for me. I have so many chainrings in the parts bin that I don't want to pay for them and the 32t NW can be put on my trail bike. To me that is 200$ of value ADDED!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

bob2 said:


> not sure what sorta riding ppl would buy a fat bike for to be able to accomplish it on a single ring.


Not sure what kinda people need two rings. All my bikes have one, and cassettes from 11-28 to 11-36. Realize too that cassettes now go up to 42t. If you can't climb something with 30 or 32 up front and 42 in the rear, it's not the bike that's the problem. I've been running like this for years now and it's so nice not having to worry about two shifts, especially given how poorly front derailleurs have always worked. The biggest reason we don't ride single rings up front with setups close to the 1x11 drivetrain is that we have convinced ourselves we cant. We can't turn those gears. Trust me, humans are far more adaptable than that...


----------



## bob2 (Dec 27, 2013)

it's alll where the bike is used boys...relax slowdanger....you are getting scary.
jayem, in BC we go UP hills/mtns...no luxury of one ring...but it would be kool if we could.
also, it's alll goood...more fat bikes the betta.
peaCe


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

bob2 said:


> it's alll where the bike is used boys...relax slowdanger....you are getting scary.
> jayem, in BC we go UP hills/mtns...no luxury of one ring...but it would be kool if we could.
> also, it's alll goood...more fat bikes the betta.
> peaCe


lol, so thats the only place with mountains?


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

bob2 said:


> it's alll where the bike is used boys...relax slowdanger....you are getting scary.


You'll have to forgive me. I only ride my bike to the mall. I get a little defensive.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

^^lol


----------



## bob2 (Dec 27, 2013)

frantiklex...
by the way, thanks for havin class on this forum...
a buddy said that the first 'generation' mayors can not accept a front derail and that the second batch would be able to be run with a FD...is this correct?


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

Q&A from their FB page:


What type of front derailleur is required? I have D-type at home.

Answer from RSD Bikes : That should work if it is for 120mm spindle. Max 36T


----------



## bob2 (Dec 27, 2013)

ok...thanks trek551....i dont use fb so hadnt saw that.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

bob2 said:


> frantiklex...
> by the way, thanks for havin class on this forum...


No fat biker has class. We are classless. You obviously aren't a fat biker.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

Frantiklex said:


> here are more photos


Are these pics of a medium or a large frame?


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

No offense Jayem, but in some areas of BC single rings don't cut it. I've ridden plenty in AZ, CO, UT, ID, WA, MT, Switzerland, Costa Rica etc and have been totally happy running a single ring for the vast majority of those rides. Here we often have long steeper technical singletrack climbs that are also often wet and slippery and in order to run a single ring set up I'd need a 26 up front, which unfortunately limits the higher range needed for ridge lines and returning back to home or the car. Now on a Fat bike it is a bigger deal, locally we average about 30 ft of snow a year and mild-ish temps, the snow gets softer and climbing gets to be a bit more interesting, the lower gearing is really needed, more so than the higher for sure. I can see a 22 or 24 single ring working on a fat bike here I guess...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MartinS said:


> No offense Jayem, but in some areas of BC single rings don't cut it. I've ridden plenty in AZ, CO, UT, ID, WA, MT, Switzerland, Costa Rica etc and have been totally happy running a single ring for the vast majority of those rides. Here we often have long steeper technical singletrack climbs that are also often wet and slippery and in order to run a single ring set up I'd need a 26 up front, which unfortunately limits the higher range needed for ridge lines and returning back to home or the car. Now on a Fat bike it is a bigger deal, locally we average about 30 ft of snow a year and mild-ish temps, the snow gets softer and climbing gets to be a bit more interesting, the lower gearing is really needed, more so than the higher for sure. I can see a 22 or 24 single ring working on a fat bike here I guess...


Well, during our ride last evening, myself on a single ring and the others on doubles spun out uphill at pretty much the exact same spot due to losing traction. Not sure what difference having ultra-low gearing would make there.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

True, some spots are hard to beat regardless of gearing. That's where tire pressure and tread come in.
The lower gearing kicks in on prolonged climbs, steep switchbacks, getting moving after spinning out or stalling on a steep sections etc.


----------



## trojan9x (Dec 5, 2005)

Bumping this back up. Anyone own one that can give a little review?


----------



## TRAIL CRANKER (Apr 9, 2010)

trojan9x said:


> Bumping this back up. Anyone own one that can give a little review?


Fahza29er is getting Frame next week ,so that will be 1 member to give a review.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just to be sure there's no confusion with all this talk of adjustable dropouts in the Mayor's thread... 

The mayor does not have adjustable dropouts right? They're fixed at 465mm?


----------



## TRAIL CRANKER (Apr 9, 2010)

matto6 said:


> Just to be sure there's no confusion with all this talk of adjustable dropouts in the Mayor's thread...
> 
> The mayor does not have adjustable dropouts right? They're fixed at 465mm?


The Mayor, Specs & Build | RSD Bikes


----------



## valexe (Nov 29, 2012)

trojan9x said:


> Bumping this back up. Anyone own one that can give a little review?


I owne one since 3 weeks now and I am very pleased with it.

I like the built (1X10), the handling in the trail is great. Probably one of the best choice in that price range for a 190mm bike that can theorically run BUD and LOU on 100mm rims.

I noticed a bit of flex when I torqued the crank, and it's a harsh ride when the trail get bumpy... But you get what you've paid for, after all it's an aluminium frame with no suspension...

I mainly use it in flat hard snow trails and snomobile trails... Where it's a pleasure to ride...

I changed the 32t for a 30T and swap the cassette for a XT one. I bought a BUD and LOU duet for snowy condition and they are a lot better than the stock tire. I keep the VEE rubber for the hard pack rides where they perfome a lot better.

I juste hope that winter won't go away too fast !


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

I asked about the adjustable dropouts at the time when the production chainstays went up 10mm. The more ''trail'' geometry, 30lb and best bang for the buck had me put a deposit in December. I am annoyed the geo has changed (CS from 455 to 465mm and Head angle from 69d to 70d). In trailbike terms I feel I paid for a Blur TRC and received a Trance X. 

How does it ride? Better than anything in its price range. The controls and transmission are good. The carbon fork look a lot like the one on the Yampa. The gearing is too tall for me. I put a 30T in front and it's still too tall. The tires are good but not great. I do not race so for me in the 4.0 range Nates are kings. I have a large frame and I reduced the stem length from 90mm to 70mm to put more weight in the rear. You can drop 1lb by changing to lighter tubes.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

trek551 said:


> I have a large frame and I reduced the stem length from 90mm to 70mm to put more weight in the rear.


What's your height and inseam?


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

6 feet and 32in inseam. On my Mach 5.7 I have a 70mm stem and push my saddle all the way forward with a straight seatpost. On the RSD I put the saddle in the middle of the rails to put more weight on the rear tire.


----------



## RockiesRipper (Sep 1, 2008)

I got mine last week. It's the only fatbike I've ever ridden. It seems winter is almost over here, but it was fun to ride on the melting snow, where the tires still had enough float to not wallow around.

I have no issues with the tires, I actually find the braking and standing pedalling traction to be a huge upgrade over 2.35 tires on my MTB. I've had both locked up cornering or braking down steep hills but have still felt in control. Pushing up to 30km/hr on paved roads, I do notice some instability, probably want to keep the hands on the bars at those speeds! So I haven't tried Nates, Buds, Lous, HuDus, but I don't really have reason to change tires right now.

32T single ring would be tough on longer hills. Clutch derailleur and NW chainring is well...clutch!

I've 6'2, running a large, and I put a 110mm stem on there.

Hard to beat the value. A sub $2k fatbike that you don't have to swap tires on. I guess some would want to go with lower gears or a 2nd ring, but otherwise, pretty dialed build out of the box.


----------



## EccentricRich (Dec 16, 2010)

I recently e-mailed RSD to ask if the Mayor's carbon fork was available to purchase separately; I received a prompt, pleasant reply telling me it would be available this coming winter and would cost $399.00.

I was a bit disappointed I couldn't buy one now but there you go.


----------



## TRAIL CRANKER (Apr 9, 2010)

EccentricRich said:


> I recently e-mailed RSD to ask if the Mayor's carbon fork was available to purchase separately; I received a prompt, pleasant reply telling me it would be available this coming winter and would cost $399.00.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed I couldn't buy one now but there you go.


 Wouldn't the On One Carbon Fork work ?? Its much cheaper with no weight limit.


----------



## EccentricRich (Dec 16, 2010)

TRAIL CRANKER said:


> Wouldn't the On One Carbon Fork work ?? Its much cheaper with no weight limit.


I'm after a carbon fork with a tapered steerer. I might go with the Corvus fork but I'm not sure about all the angles on it. It looks a little "fussy" to me.

I should've bought the previous Fatback carbon fork with the tapered steerer but by the time I'd made my mind up Fatback had sold them all. If anyone has one for sale please get in touch with me. Thanks.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

EccentricRich said:


> I should've bought the previous Fatback carbon fork with the tapered steerer but by the time I'd made my mind up Fatback had sold them all. If anyone has one for sale please get in touch with me. Thanks.


That fork won't fit a bud though, right?


----------



## TRAIL CRANKER (Apr 9, 2010)

My frame has the tapered head tube but it came with the headset with the reducer for 1 1/8" fork , i don't know how much of a difference it would make with tapered fork never tried one.


----------



## slayer30 (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked up a mayor last week really loving the snow riding. Its myfirst fatty. Im hooked. Any suggest on a cheap way to drop a pound or 2 off bike?


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

Weight of stock
Tubes : 460g x 2
rim tape: 85g x 2
cassette: 396g
seatpost: 278g
handlebar: 288g
stem: 151g
seatpost qr: 60g
F+R brakes: 680g
rotors: 136g x 2
grips: 92g
seat : 220g
rear shifter + clamp no cables: 116g
rear deraileur: 291g

Start saving!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey can one of you guys flip your bike upside down can take a picture of the rear tire clearance?


----------



## trojan9x (Dec 5, 2005)

RSD just posted a titanium framed Mayor with carbon forks on their facebook page. No mentions of cost. Weight is said to be roughly 26 lbs.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/RSD-Bikes/299341806841706?ref=stream&hc_location=timeline

You can view them without being a member.


----------



## TRAIL CRANKER (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet! Finally a Ont.Canada Fat bike company in mind backyard.


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe Frantiklex can help us by posting official photos of a BUD/Lou combo. That would help people make up their mind. I get asked this question more than ''how does it ride?''.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

The bud/lou combo fits, but it's a really tight fit. A few people had issues fitting them. We are still investigating why. It should fit. Fat-bike.com just posted something on twitter about how fun the bike is, but the fit of bud/lou combo was tight. If you have a Mayor and your Lou doesn't fit, contact us directly.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

On a 80mm rim? Will the wider rear triangle fit a 100 mm rim with a snowshoe XL?


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

For next winter, yes, 100mm and 4.7XL will fit. For now, 80mm


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Frantiklex said:


> For next winter, yes, 100mm and 4.7XL will fit. For now, 80mm


Cool cool thanks. Any pics out yet?


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Not yet, but we have a new Ti Mayor with full carbon components. See our FB page


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Frantiklex said:


> Not yet, but we have a new Ti Mayor with full carbon components. See our FB page


Saw it nice. Was going to get this years Mayor but think I will wait for the 100 mm rims.


----------



## slayer30 (Feb 11, 2006)

Stock tires on my mayor . Clearance view


----------



## Raidthefridgeguy (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Guys. Can anyone give an opinion about how the The Mayor rides/fits compared to some other fat bikes such as a Mukluk and a 9:zero:7? Is it a "race" geometry bike or more of an adventure bike like the Mukluk. Also how does a medium Mukluk and a medium Mayor compare for size. I have googled the sizes, but there is no replacement for real world feedback, and I can't demo a Mayor where I live.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

here is one opinion on how it rides. First Impressions on my New Fatbike | Pedal Trout


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

For any of you so-cal guys that want to check this bike out, The Path bike shop in Tustin has one. I was checking it out 2 days ago, it's pretty rad...


----------



## MB2713 (Sep 11, 2010)

Had the Mayor for a bit so thought I would put up my impression. First Fat that I have owned although I did ride a Mukluk a few times and have found the geometry is somewhat similar - so not as race like but more adventure riding. That said, I am sure I could grab a longer stem and stretch it out a bit. I am 5'11 or so and ended up with a medium which I found to be like a large Mukluk. Rides great and am happy, although I kind of wish a) the final rear geometry was completely dialed so I knew it fit a Lou (no question the fork will work though - it is awesome). Hard to justify running out and getting one just to see. B) that it came with the new snowshoe xl which it will starting in May. Hoping that there are no problems fitting the XL on mine, but the company has been great to deal with and seem to stand behind their product...


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

My big debate is The Mayor next generation or the Fatboy?


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

RockyJo1 said:


> My big debate is The Mayor next generation or the Fatboy?


Good question. Who's the king of BBB (Biggest bang for the buck). I own an RSD. If I would do it all over again now that the waiting game is over and I would choose the Fatboy for the better gearing and the rim /tire combo. Where I live corner grip is everything and the GC is one of few tires (Nate Bud Lou) I would take my wallet out for. In december the MSRP difference was 350$ in favor of RSD.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

trek551 said:


> Good question. Who's the king of BBB (Biggest bang for the buck). I own an RSD. If I would do it all over again now that the waiting game is over and I would choose the Fatboy for the better gearing and the rim /tire combo. Where I live corner grip is everything and the GC is one of few tires (Nate Bud Lou) I would take my wallet out for. In december the MSRP difference was 350$ in favor of RSD.


The price of a set of tires.


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes. But now the difference is only 150$! If the new RSD comes with the heavier snowshoe XL tires gearing will be even more of an issue.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

trek551 said:


> Yes. But now the difference is only 150$! If the new RSD comes with the heavier snowshoe XL tires gearing will be even more of an issue.


And 100 mm rims.


----------



## MB2713 (Sep 11, 2010)

Has anyone successfully installed a Lou or new snowshoe XL on a first gen Mayor? Would like to see the clearance before I try to do this...


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

That is good news. I would still go S. 
What would you choose?


----------



## Crucial (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd just like to say "good job" to RSD bikes. While visiting some family on the other side of the country I walked into the LBS and met The Mayor for the first time. I was so impressed with the price and component mix I bought it sight on scene. I personally own a Salsa Mukluk and will be selling it immediately to make room for the Mayor. I don't know how RSD does it but nothing else out there matches the parts for the price. Good show.


----------



## Raidthefridgeguy (Apr 19, 2012)

I just bought one as well. I got it out for a very short ride on dirt last night so I will be able to give better feedback after a snow ride today. For now I would say they have done a great job. I love that I could buy from a local company, and it was a HUGE part of the decision. I am 5' 8" with a 30" inseam and the medium fits well. It feels like it is somewhere between a small and a medium Mukluk. I would describe the ride as half way between a 9:zero:7 and a Muk. I switched to gripshift and I will replace the tubes with something lighter, and add a 42 tooth on the back, but that is all I will change. I will report back post snow ride. In terms of value, this bike is right in line with a Bikes Direct fattie. I loved the 9:zero:7 and Mukluks I tried, but this was just too good to pass up.


----------



## slayer30 (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can run a bluto front fork on a mayor


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, the 80mm is ideal with only 0.5 degree slacker head angle.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Frantiklex said:


> Yes, the 80mm is ideal with only 0.5 degree slacker head angle.


Wouldn't it be about the same as the stock fork after sag? Of coarse that's if you are not including the stack height of a external lower cup.

511 c-r @ 100mm
491 c-r @ 80mm
20mm sag 471mm


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, except the Bluto has a 51mm offset


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Frantiklex said:


> Yes, except the Bluto has a 51mm offset


But fork rake or trail does not affect the actual head angle.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

bdundee said:


> But fork rake or trail does not affect the actual head angle.


But changing the fork offset changes the trail.

The real question is whether the fork crown will clear the down tube.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure it does


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Frantiklex said:


> Sure it does


Here we go again


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

shiggy said:


> But changing the fork offset changes the trail.


This I know because you teached it to me 
and the trail does not affect the head tube angle because you teached me that as well.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Think of it this way: every frame design includes the dimension of a specific fork, regardless of the brand. Our 29ers, for example, are designed with the dimensions of a FOX 34 Float 130mm and of course we take into account sag and headset lower cup. Any deviations from that might potentially change the geometry even ever so slightly. If you use 110mm fork, it will steepen the HA and lower the BBH. If you use 150mm, it will slacken the HA and raise the BBH. Also, the FOX 34 we use has 51mm offset, if you use another fork or the same with a different offset, example 46mm, this will steepen your HA.
This is the same thing here with our Mayor, the fork is rigid 468mm A to C and 45mm offset. You are right, The Bluto, with 20% sag, sits at 471mm, but it's the offset that causes the 0.5 degree slacker. And yes, the fork crown clears the down tube.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Got my eyes on The Mayor last weekend nice looking bike.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Frantiklex said:


> Think of it this way: every frame design includes the dimension of a specific fork, regardless of the brand. Our 29ers, for example, are designed with the dimensions of a FOX 34 Float 130mm and of course we take into account sag and headset lower cup. Any deviations from that might potentially change the geometry even ever so slightly. If you use 110mm fork, it will steepen the HA and lower the BBH. If you use 150mm, it will slacken the HA and raise the BBH. Also, the FOX 34 we use has 51mm offset, if you use another fork or the same with a different offset, example 46mm, this will steepen your HA.
> This is the same thing here with our Mayor, the fork is rigid 468mm A to C and 45mm offset. You are right, The Bluto, with 20% sag, sits at 471mm, but it's the offset that causes the 0.5 degree slacker. And yes, the fork crown clears the down tube.


Well there goes my months of research into fork offsets and their direct effect on head tube angle.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Frantiklex said:


> Also, the FOX 34 we use has 51mm offset, if you use another fork or the same with a different offset, example 46mm, this will steepen your HA.


Actually it will slacken the head angle, but not by enough to even worry about. Less than 1mm.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

bdundee said:


> Well there goes my months of research into fork offsets and their direct effect on head tube angle.


Ignore it, it is just plain wrong. If there is no change in the AXLE to crown distance, there is no significant change in the HTA. Varying the tire pressure could make more of a change.

It takes about a 17mm change in A-C to change the HTA by 1 degree.

If anything, the greater offset of the Bluto would cancel out the minor difference in A-C length (though just by being a suspension fork the A-C/HTA is always changing).
What DOES change is the trail.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

my apologies for using the wrong terminology. it is the trail that changes, not the HA


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Frantiklex said:


> my apologies for using the wrong terminology. it is the trail that changes, not the HA


Odd mistake to make when trail is not measured in degrees.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Frantiklex said:


> my apologies for using the wrong terminology. it is the trail that changes, not the HA


The head angle does change, just not enough to matter in this application.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Frantiklex said:


> Yes, the 80mm is ideal with only 0.5 degree slacker head angle.


If one was to swap out the carbon fork for a RS Bluto would it void the frame warranty?


----------



## Jguy208 (Jun 28, 2014)

How would this bike be for bike packing ? And has anyone had luck with a two ring set up on the front? I'm a noob deciding between this and upgrading a black muk 3. 

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

*2015 are out. Glad I waited.*


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Ya but it's got one of them forks that moves with rider/trail input. No bueno.

rog


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Complete bikes 
1x10 and Carbon Fork $1949 MSRP
1x11 and Carbon Fork $2399 MSRP
1x10 and Bluto $2399 MSRP
1x11 and Bluto $2799 MSRP

Frame/Fork combo
Carbon Fork $799 MSRP
Bluto Fork $1099 MSRP


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm digging the blue :thumbsup:


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks like Raw is coming too!


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

RockyJo1 said:


> Complete bikes
> 1x10 and Carbon Fork $1949 MSRP
> 1x11 and Carbon Fork $2399 MSRP
> 1x10 and Bluto $2399 MSRP
> ...


Any reason why bluto frame/fork is only $300 price diff. But on a complete bike it's $450 diff?

The Mayor was at the very top of my list last fall at $1799. But with the price hike and increased competition, this bike has fallen to 5-6 on my list now.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

neons97 said:


> Any reason why bluto frame/fork is only $300 price diff. But on a complete bike it's $450 diff?
> 
> The Mayor was at the very top of my list last fall at $1799. But with the price hike and increased competition, this bike has fallen to 5-6 on my list now.


Have to wait for the build specs I guess. At 1100 bucks is a good price.


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

RockyJo1 said:


> Have to wait for the build specs I guess. At 1100 bucks is a good price.


With these Chinese Carbon frame/forks coming in at around $550 USD, i'm guessing a frame-only can likely be had for around $425-$450. Add a $650 bluto and you have a sub-$1100 Carbon frame/Bluto combo.

These frames do look really nice though. And developed by a company in my backyard that tested the bike on my home trails.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

We added some extra value into our complete bikes, but kept the price unchanged.
It will now come with Snowshoe XL 4.8, instead of the regular Snowshoe which measured around 4.2. We are also changing the saddle in favour of the WTB Volt. It will also come with RF Strafe grips, instead of the Half Nelson
Full rack mounts front and rear


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

I got mine pre-ordered with Bluto. . Alex has been excellent to deal with and has answered any of my questions quickly and professionally. I am more than willing to support a small Canadian company offering a very competitive package to the larger companies.


----------



## gord962 (Aug 11, 2007)

Frantiklex said:


> We added some extra value into our complete bikes, but kept the price unchanged.
> It will not come with Snowshoe XL 4.8,...


Was that supposed to say it will NOW come with the Snowshoe XL?


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Oops, that is correct. It will come with the Snowshoe XL.
Thank you


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Is the only change from 2014 to 2015 the slightly wider rear triangle? Nothing on the head angle or head tube?


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

correct, just a few mm extra for better tire clearance. Rack mounts front and rear, which wasn't there on V1, WTB Volt saddle, RF Strafe coloured grips, Snowshoe XL 4.8 and 2 new frame colours (Raw and Blue). The head tube will be slightly longer to 150mm and no changes the already perfect head angle.
Cheers,


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Any of your Toronto dealers have the 2015's in stock now? Any new dealers east end of Toronto? I live 10 min. from Durham Forest, but closest dealer to me is at least 50km's away.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

I would recommend contacting your LBS and placing the order through them. The full 2015 line up will be available in October. We only have 2015 black 1x10 bikes available right now in size large and XL


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Frantiklex said:


> I would recommend contacting your LBS and placing the order through them. The full 2015 line up will be available in October. We only have 2015 black 1x10 bikes available right now in size large and XL


Thanks for the feedback. But I have no plans to buy one sight unseen.


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

krzysiekmz said:


> +1
> 
> If I ever end up buying any complete bike in person I would like to see it and test ride it. Are there any places that one can do that with RSD bikes?
> 
> Chris.


I think their dealer in Cambridge had a couple of each sizes last season. But that's about 1.5hrs away from me.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

+1 

If I ever end up buying any complete bike in person I would like to see it and test ride it. Are there any places that one can do that with RSD bikes?

Chris.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Store Locator | RSD Bikes


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Thing is they have none is stock. 

Chris.


----------



## ten80 (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm running Mulefut 82mm rims and have plenty of clearance for 4.7" tires. More clearance for next year means room for 5.0 tires, right 

Also, I have a medium The Mayor if anyone needs to see one in person in the Anchorage area. Will offer test rides for a good microbrew. Ordered the frame through Cyclepath in Portland, OR.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Just a couple of teasers from the RSD Facebook page

:thumbsup:


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

lookin good!

nice that they're sporting the seat tube to top tube carry like a suitcase thingy that mikesee invented. wonder if he gets royalties.

rog


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

newmarketrog said:


> lookin good!
> 
> nice that they're sporting the seat tube to top tube carry like a suitcase thingy that mikesee invented. wonder if he gets royalties.
> 
> rog


I have a product recommendation for you.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Drew Diller said:


> I have a product recommendation for you.


Now that was funny!!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Drew Diller again.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Drew Diller said:


> I have a product recommendation for you.


Now that was funny!!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Drew Diller again.


----------



## d34nclub (Jun 13, 2014)

At a bike shop nearby the 2014 mayor is $1450 whereas the 2014 fatboy expert is $2200.. It shouldn't be a tough call, but any suggestions?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

d34nclub said:


> At a bike shop nearby the 2014 mayor is $1450 whereas the 2014 fatboy expert is $2200.. It shouldn't be a tough call, but any suggestions?


Do like I did and get The Mayor.


----------



## d34nclub (Jun 13, 2014)

Hehe, I think I would stupid not too.. I just hope they still have one in L in stock when I get up there after work. Hope to try out a couple though around the parking lot, but that is a great deal. U tried a Fatboy Rocky?


----------



## BradOlsen84 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ya just get the RSD.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

d34nclub said:


> Hehe, I think I would stupid not too.. I just hope they still have one in L in stock when I get up there after work. Hope to try out a couple though around the parking lot, but that is a great deal. U tried a Fatboy Rocky?


No I have not. The LBS will not let you test it. Looked at it hard if they would of had a good riser bar in stock I would have got one. Glad they didn't now.


----------



## d34nclub (Jun 13, 2014)

There is a new mayor in town . Hopefully i can get over my cold so she can be ridden this week. Too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## BradOlsen84 (Jul 15, 2013)

Is there anything I can do to not have to run a 30 front chain ring. I know my spider isn't removable but would love 26 by 36 gear ratio making it easier on climbs.

My only complaint is the stock 32 by 36 ratio for climbing.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

BradOlsen84 said:


> Is there anything I can do to not have to run a 30 front chain ring. I know my spider isn't removable but would love 26 by 36 gear ratio making it easier on climbs.
> 
> My only complaint is the stock 32 by 36 ratio for climbing.


Try a 42 Wolf tooth on the rear.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

RockyJo1 said:


> No I have not. The LBS will not let you test it.


Crappy lbs.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ultraspontane said:


> Crappy lbs.


We have a few here.


----------



## GazaTron (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks to be a good option frame to fit a bluto on


----------



## Raidthefridgeguy (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey, jumping in late here, but what shop? What city are you in?


----------



## Bevo-66 (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys

Is the RSD considered more of a race/XC geometry like the Specialized/Trek or more adventure slack and long?

I love the specialized but want to support my local builder and if this is going to feel as fast as the other then I am sold.
They also have a 14 locally, if the 15 has only minor changes then I will grab that one.

Bev

Edit
10mm longer chain stays, head angle .5 degree different, seat angle the same, bb 10mm higher, hard to compare top tube length as different terminology..


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bevo-66 said:


> Guys
> 
> Is the RSD considered more of a race/XC geometry like the Specialized/Trek or more adventure slack and long?
> 
> ...


It's nice in the single track.


----------



## Bevo-66 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks!

One thing I like is the spec, not much to change and love that carbon fork.
10mm longer stays will give it a bit more stability but the same head angle will keep it fast turning.
The higher bb may also be a bonus as well.

The shop is also willing to make changes within the price, rear cassette and front chainring to a 30 and 36 rear may be perfect for me..


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

The 15 frame us 10 mm wider rear than the 14. I think the 15 carbon fork has rack mounts? I changed my tires to Bulldozers add a few axtra ozs.


----------



## d34nclub (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone have experience with 90mm rims on the mayor? Wonder what tire size will be the most a guy/gal could do.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

I was told by Alex at RSD that the new frame (v2) would easily accommodated 100mm with Bud & Lou, pretty much the biggest combo out there.


----------



## d34nclub (Jun 13, 2014)

I got the 2014 and I know a lou dont fit on the back even with a tube. The lou was trimmed a bit and psi was at like 15.. I'm sure with some adjustment of the psi it would spin without rub but no way it would be rideable with any amount of snow or mud on it. But alex did send me a pick of the 2014 with a snowshoe xl at 15psi tubed and it did fit. He has been super helpful in answering my emails. So I give them credit in that aspect.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

d34nclub said:


> He has been super helpful in answering my emails. So I give them credit in that aspect.


I got a v2 on the way (soon I hope) and I have to agree with you there.


----------



## d34nclub (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice.. It is super fun. Cool that you are getting the wider frame and bigger tires. That is what I am wanting to change most of all. Thinking of going to some lighter wheels as well as they are hella heavy. But overall the bike is a deal for what you get, in my opinion at least.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Can someone with a medium bike and a stock bar give me the measurement from the end of the bar to the floor?


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

I hate when a product is made in Canada and is sold cheaper in the US than Canada. No matter what we get hosed on pricing!


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

There's nothing "made in canada" about it. Just designed/marketed in canada. 

Don't forget 12-13% exchange rate for currency difference.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

That is correct. In fact, with the conversion, dollar for dollar, it's slightly cheaper in Canada


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Then shoppers from US should buy from Canada, but no because of import charges would make it more expensive, the same reason the price should even out between US and Canada.
Still more expensive in Canada no matter how you slice it.


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Windigo said:


> Then shoppers from US should buy from Canada, but no because of import charges would make it more expensive, the same reason the price should even out between US and Canada.
> Still more expensive in Canada no matter how you slice it.


Sorry, but I don't understand or follow what you're saying.

Not sure how you conclude its more expensive for a consumer in canada than u.s. When you factor in the current exchange rate.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Because the bike would have an import charge from Canada to the US.
Even when the dollar was at par or better, products were still more expensive in Canada, reason given; import charges to bring the product in from the US.


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

There's also a 13% duty (not hst) to import complete bicycles into canada. So omitting one from the U.S. into canada encounters the same costs. Duties are charged based on country of origin and not country of sales.

I'm not sure what you are asking for from RSD. If you were responsible for pricing the bikes, how would you have prices them in CAD and usd?


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

neons97 said:


> There's also a 13% duty (not hst) to import complete bicycles into canada. So omitting one from the U.S. into canada encounters the same costs. Duties are charged based on country of origin and not country of sales.
> 
> I'm not sure what you are asking for from RSD. If you were responsible for pricing the bikes, how would you have prices them in CAD and usd?


That is exactly what I am referring to, Duties, Brokerage fees and import charges, if Canadian vendors are giving these reasons for bikes being imported from the US are more expensive, wouldn't the same sort of charges be incurred by the US vendors when importing a bike from Canada.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

This bike looks really nice but I have a few questions for people who own one:
-How do you like the handling of the bike? I'm concerned that the chainstays are a bit long and I won't be able to easily lift the front wheel.
-Anyone riding one of these in the New England area? Where did you buy it/test it out?

Thanks.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

This bike is a hard charger in the technical single track. I can wheelie it no problem. And it climbs like a monkey on crack.


----------



## MB2713 (Sep 11, 2010)

Aceldama said:


> This bike looks really nice but I have a few questions for people who own one:
> 
> Handling is great...Wheelies like a champ! I got mine at Chucks Bikes up in Vt...little up there, but a great shop. I have a medium and live around Boston (metro West) if you want a spin.
> 
> Matt


----------



## ten80 (Aug 16, 2014)

I find it is a little difficult to wheelie compared to bikes with shorter chainstays, however it descends like a rocket when paired with a tall fork (483mm axle-to-crown height), giving it a fairly slack head tube angle. I ran a shorter (460mm) fork and the handling was twitchy and the front wheel very difficult to lift due to the lower front end.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

MB2713 said:


> Aceldama said:
> 
> 
> > This bike looks really nice but I have a few questions for people who own one:
> ...


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

so in so waiting in NJ why are the fat gods against me


----------



## d34nclub (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone have a picture of a Mayor with bluto?


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

d34nclub said:


> Anyone have a picture of a Mayor with bluto?


there is a picture on the RSD twitter site, blue mayor with bluto....


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

anywhere you can buy these online?


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

emp? said:


> anywhere you can buy these online?


give the guys at pedal the planet a call......


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

kreater said:


> there is a picture on the RSD twitter site, blue mayor with bluto....


Not sure what the model is that they have pictured in blue but it's not a fatty


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

bcriverjunky said:


> Not sure what the model is that they have pictured in blue but it's not a fatty


Those are 29" wheels , RSD is just letting you know what's possible w/ their fat frames. 
They have done a poor job of marketing these bikes IMO. There is very little info / pics. At one point I was interested.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.pedaltheplanet.com/collections/bicycles/products/rsd-the-mayor-al-bluto-80mm-1x11


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

rjedoaks said:


> Those are 29" wheels , RSD is just letting you know what's possible w/ their fat frames.
> They have done a poor job of marketing these bikes IMO. There is very little info / pics. At one point I was interested.


At one point I was interested too. Couldn't bring myself to spend 2000+ for something I couldn't ride first.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

rjedoaks said:


> Those are 29" wheels , RSD is just letting you know what's possible w/ their fat frames.
> They have done a poor job of marketing these bikes IMO. There is very little info / pics.


I agree that the website and Facebook page are terrible, but if you have any questions just email them. I've asked a tonne of questions and Alex has always gotten back quickly.

Now if my bike would just arrive I could post a few pictures and help them out a little with the marketing :skep:


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

RSD owners how are the wheels on these complete builds. Not seeing much info on them. Anyone set up tubeless?


----------



## bob2 (Dec 27, 2013)

tubeless can be done bra. 
and seriously, just go grab a Norco Bigfoot or Samsqanch (bubbles rulz) and save your $$$. carbon fork on the 6.1 Bigfoot and tires are aWesome. AND besT? they come with two, yes 2 front rings. dont have to waste $$ on making the RSd werk in the hills.
all the best
ps: Norcos are aboot as CDN as RSD's.
pss: rsd fats will eVentually come w two rings....just a denial thang.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for input but you obviously hadn't looked at the specs between the 2. $100 more and rsd blows that Norco Bigfoot 6.1 away in components. Mayor is 190mm vs 170mm and those brakes, no thank you. I would have gone single up front no matter what bike I buy and RSD made my choice easy.


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

i need some help with sizing on the mayor. im 6ft and ride not sure if i need medium or large. im gonna use it for winter trail ripping and not much of long distance touring so im thinking i should go for medium which has ETT length of 24inches. seat tube length on large is 21inches which seems too long as well...any thoughts guys?


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

powanddirt said:


> i need some help with sizing on the mayor. im 6ft and ride not sure if i need medium or large. im gonna use it for winter trail ripping and not much of long distance touring so im thinking i should go for medium which has ETT length of 24inches. seat tube length on large is 21inches which seems too long as well...any thoughts guys?


I am 5'11" and always ride large trail bike but matching them numbers put me on a medium Mayor though I don't have it in my possession yet.


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

ya i think we are on a same boat. i like my bikes on a smaller side and ride medium banshee spitfire v2 in summer which has ETT of just over 23inches so i think i will have trouble throwing around large mayor. medium mayor with 50mm is gonna put me when i want it im thinking.... did you go with bluto or carbon fork?


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

I am a simple man so carbon fork.


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

cool. im intrigued with bluto but since im gonna use it for snow trail riding 90percent of the time im not sure if suspension up front with matter that much. this will be my first fatty and boy do i have no clue!


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

powanddirt said:


> cool. im intrigued with bluto but since im gonna use it for snow trail riding 90percent of the time im not sure if suspension up front with matter that much. this will be my first fatty and boy do i have no clue!


Me too can't wait...


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

d34nclub said:


> Anyone have a picture of a Mayor with bluto?


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

That's a nice looking bike.


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

nice indeed. how do you find bluto on snow??


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Are the Bluto forks white only or is black available too?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Are the Bluto forks white only or is black available too?


Per RSD, Blue/White...Black/Black...Al/Black


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

What rims and hubs are these coming with?


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

How many pounds a Bluto is adding to The Mayor?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

LewisQC said:


> How many pounds a Bluto is adding to The Mayor?


size medium with carbon fork = 29.5 lb. with Bluto = 32.5


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Bought The Mayor...*

RSD Bikes The Mayor with Bud/Lou, weighs in at 31.6 lb pedals included. Replaces my Pugs. This will be an awesome snow machine! 
Here's a quick cellphone pic after my test ride at Muskoka Outfitters. Better pics to follow in the weeks ahead!


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> RSD Bikes The Mayor with Bud/Lou, weighs in at 31.6 lb pedals included. Replaces my Pugs. This will be an awesome snow machine!
> Here's a quick cellphone pic after my test ride at Muskoka Outfitters. Better pics to follow in the weeks ahead!


Size? Can find out what rim and hubs they are using. Thanks


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Size? Can find out what rim and hubs they are using. Thanks


Size medium. Its still at the shop, picking it up probably Tuesday. I got quick responses from RSD to my questions last week using contact box on their website.
I suggest emailing them.

ps: - although it says custom hub/wheel on the Mayor spec tab, other component wheels on their web site spec UGD hubs. So that would be my guess


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

The hubs are not bad for the price point and the rims look a lot like weinmann rims. Back hub is crazy loud.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

That was my guest on rims,thanks.


----------



## Raidthefridgeguy (Apr 19, 2012)

Crazy loud in that cool Chris King fishing reel kind of way.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> RSD Bikes The Mayor with Bud/Lou, weighs in at 31.6 lb pedals included. Replaces my Pugs. This will be an awesome snow machine!
> Here's a quick cellphone pic after my test ride at Muskoka Outfitters. Better pics to follow in the weeks ahead!


I THOUGHT I reognized that purple pugs for sale on PB.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

byknuts said:


> I THOUGHT I reognized that purple pugs for sale on PB.


Yep!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*New Mayor in town...*

picked it up today, here's a few phone pics


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks very nice. 

Post up some ride impressions once you break it in a bit.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Aceldama said:


> Looks very nice.
> 
> Post up some ride impressions once you break it in a bit.


For sure, and better pics too. These don't do it justice, the bike looks amazing 'in person"!


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

I been told I won't see mine for at least another 3 weeks what gives? You sure this fresh off the boat 2015? By the way it looks sweet can't wait...


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweet ride love the black.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> picked it up today, here's a few phone pics


Black Beauty


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> I been told I won't see mine for at least another 3 weeks what gives? You sure this fresh off the boat 2015? By the way it looks sweet can't wait...


Muskoka Outfitters did an early preorder of the 2015. He has a large black stock complete in the showroom and he had this medium frame kit which he built up with Bud & Lou for me. The preorders shipped with the RaceFace saddle, the later shipment will have a WTB saddle. I was actually more interested in the raw than in the black, but when I walked in and saw this I really liked it. The rest of their Mayor order is being waited for here too, so I lucked out 

2015 has added rack adapters, more clearance for Bud/Lou etc. They have also reduced the size and flattened the profile of the brace between the top tube and seat tube, which looks much better IMO.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

All good stuff right there. Keep it coming and update your ride reports. Got plenty of fancy ants in my pants...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> All good stuff right there. Keep it coming and update your ride reports. Got plenty of fancy ants in my pants...


I don't know where you are located and I think you have already ordered, but just so you know Muskoka Outfitters has a medium raw X1 coming in. I'll bet it will look pretty sweet!!


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

I had to go with an online order as there is no dealers near where I live. Going blind but I trust the numbers and you folks.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Raidthefridgeguy said:


> Crazy loud in that cool Chris King fishing reel kind of way.


Yep!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice looking bike, congratulations! What fork did you go with? Are they Clownshoes?



BlackCanoeDog said:


> RSD Bikes The Mayor with Bud/Lou, weighs in at 31.6 lb pedals included. Replaces my Pugs. This will be an awesome snow machine!
> Here's a quick cellphone pic after my test ride at Muskoka Outfitters. Better pics to follow in the weeks ahead!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

shoo said:


> Nice looking bike, congratulations! What fork did you go with? Are they Clownshoes?


Went with the house carbon fork, very nice and includes rack mounts if you are into that. Was on the fence for a bit about getting the Bluto, but since I mostly snow ride with a fat bike (had a Pugs for 4-5 yrs b4 buying this) i decided on less weight. Plus it will be way easier to pick up a Bluto on fleabay later on then finding this fork if I decide down the road that I want both.
Rims are the house (look like maybe Weinmann) 80 mm, with Bud & Lou. LOTS of frame clearance for the tires!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool! It is very sharp looking. Good to here the tire clearance has been upped on the 2015 bikes. I read the Fat-Bike review and it looked a little tight.

Enjoy! I am looking forward to some pictures and a ride report from you.



BlackCanoeDog said:


> Went with the house carbon fork, very nice and includes rack mounts if you are into that. Was on the fence for a bit about getting the Bluto, but since I mostly snow ride with a fat bike (had a Pugs for 4-5 yrs b4 buying this) i decided on less weight. Plus it will be way easier to pick up a Bluto on fleabay later on then finding this fork if I decide down the road that I want both.
> Rims are the house (look like maybe Weinmann) 80 mm, with Bud & Lou. LOTS of frame clearance for the tires!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Meet The Mayor.*

So I recently sold off the Pugsley that I had been riding for almost five years, and was shopping for a new ride. Unlike back in the day when you couldn't even buy a complete build, today there is a lot of choice, with many brands at every price point well represented here in Muskoka. I had it narrowed down to between the RM Blizzard and RSD Bikes The Mayor. The Mayor won, and sweet it is...



























With Bud/Lou plus pedals..31.6 lb on the bike shop scale. I will swap out the RACEFACE saddle with my spare fi'si:k Nisene, which is a personal favourite. And I will also swap out the trigger shift for grip shift at some point soon, another favourite especially for winter riding. Everything else is just fine!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

What a beauty thanks for all the great detailed pics, better then RSD's site 😀


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> What a beauty thanks for all the great detailed pics, better then RSD's site ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll bet those ants in the pants are working you over good now!


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Thanks! I'll bet those ants in the pants are working you over good now!


Yup we got 10" of snow and I got no fatty impatience is getting the best of me...


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## tig321 (Oct 5, 2014)

That street sign gave me a laugh.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

tig321 said:


> That street sign gave me a laugh.


I totally missed that....good eye!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Anyone on the East Coast?*

2014 FS: RSD Mayor Fat Bike For Sale


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Yup we got 10" of snow and I got no fatty impatience is getting the best of me...


Muskoka Outfitters is expecting rest of their 2015 Mayor shipment in by end of this week. Should get your soon! 
MO = https://www.facebook.com/fatbikes.ca


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Muskoka Outfitters is expecting rest of their 2015 Mayor shipment in by end of this week. Should get your soon!
> MO = https://www.facebook.com/fatbikes.ca


Yeah I emailed with Alex and he said his date is the 15th and the pedal the planet 22nd. If all falls into place it should be at my doorstep by the 24th. That would make for a very good Christmas present!


----------



## akgrimace (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone know whether they used the 170 or 190 race face crank? Curious as what kind of Q factor the bike had.


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

just put a deposit down for my mayor! ordered size med. im 6ft tall with shorter arms and usually ride medium trail bike. hoping the medium mayor will feel like a fast trail ripping machine. does it come with sram mech? im planning on putting on 42 rear cog and wondering how they work with sram set up...or should i go with shimano mech with rad cage?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

powanddirt said:


> just put a deposit down for my mayor! ordered size med. im 6ft tall with shorter arms and usually ride medium trail bike. hoping the medium mayor will feel like a fast trail ripping machine. does it come with sram mech? im planning on putting on 42 rear cog and wondering how they work with sram set up...or should i go with shimano mech with rad cage?


Works good just adjust the derailleur so it doesn't rub when you're shifting.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

akgrimace said:


> Anyone know whether they used the 170 or 190 race face crank? Curious as what kind of Q factor the bike had.


Cranks are a tad over 8" at the BB.


----------



## ten80 (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a 2014 and found that cranks for 170mm wide frames don't fit (i.e. Sram X9). 190mm RF turbine fits with not all that much room to spare due to the super wide chainstays.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

akgrimace said:


> Anyone know whether they used the 170 or 190 race face crank? Curious as what kind of Q factor the bike had.


Yep 190


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Night Ride...*



















Swapped out the trigger shift for grip shift. Also went to a 30T chain ring from the stock 32T. Coming from a 2x9 Pugsley that would climb a tree, I can see me needing a 42T cog if I want to effortlessly spin up steep & long climbs on snow.
The LBS is recommending a Hope 40T, saying the transition shift will be smoother without such a huge jump from the 36T. Their concern too is how well the X7 derailleur would do with shifting onto a 42T. 
I would appreciate feedback from anyone having a 42T with a SRAM X7 derailleur. I would prefer to go to that if it works well. At the time the price jump going to 1X11 on this bike seemed excessive but in hindsight if I was doing it over I would go that way if adding a 42T to the 1x10 is a problem! Or maybe a 40 and a 42 are close enough that I wouldn't notice a lot of diff??

ps: Before someone asks (they always do) the orange/blue thing clamped to the frame is my Running Dog BikeTowLeash 
Dog Lead Leash | Dog Bike Leash | Bike Dog Leash | Bike Tow Leash


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

I am running 1 x 10 30t to 11 - 42, on a 36 cassette using OneUp. This is on my 29+ no problem, shifts fine, go 42. I have heard issues with the Hope but that could be sorted out by now. I see you try and keep a Canadian theme as I, Oneup is out of BC.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

temporoad said:


> I am running 1 x 10 30t to 11 - 42, on a 36 cassette using OneUp. This is on my 29+ no problem, shifts fine, go 42. I have heard issues with the Hope but that could be sorted out by now. I see you try and keep a Canadian theme as I, Oneup is out of BC.


Thanks! Just what I wanted to hear!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

temporoad said:


> I am running 1 x 10 30t to 11 - 42, on a 36 cassette using OneUp. This is on my 29+ no problem, shifts fine, go 42. I have heard issues with the Hope but that could be sorted out by now. I see you try and keep a Canadian theme as I, Oneup is out of BC.


Looking at their website, what is the 16t that is shown with the 42 for?


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

You swap the 15 and 17 out and install the 16 for a better shift combo


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

ten80 said:


> I have a 2014 and found that cranks for 170mm wide frames don't fit (i.e. Sram X9). 190mm RF turbine fits with not all that much room to spare due to the super wide chainstays.


Sram fat cranks have a narrower qfactor vs race face cranks. It is possible that a RF100mm spindle crank "may" fit. The new turbine cinch cranks have an even wider qfactor.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Looking at their website, what is the 16t that is shown with the 42 for?


To make room for the 42T, you have to ditch the 17T.That causes a big gap so you can remove 15T and 17T and put the 16T ...


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm still debating between The Mayor and a Fatboy but if I get The Mayor, I think I'll go with X1 1x11… The problem is that the LBS pre-ordered like 10 bike and I'm guessing they're all 1x10… For a few more $ than the 450$ X1 upgrade, you can also get a new crank (Raceface Next SL) and go with a chainring as small as 26T. And you save 1/2 pound!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

LewisQC said:


> I'm still debating between The Mayor and a Fatboy but if I get The Mayor, I think I'll go with X1 1x11&#8230; The problem is that the LBS pre-ordered like 10 bike and I'm guessing they're all 1x10&#8230; For a few more $ than the 450$ X1 upgrade, you can also get a new crank (Raceface Next SL) and go with a chainring as small as 26T. And you save 1/2 pound!


If you're over 40 you will appreciate the more upright riding position of the mayor. What's the name of the shop?


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Hype in quebec City. I would like to try more bikes before I make a decision. I'll be able to try RM Blizzard and Trek Farley, both available for rental. But bang for the buck, The Mayor seems the way to go...


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

LewisQC said:


> I'm still debating between The Mayor and a Fatboy but if I get The Mayor, I think I'll go with X1 1x11&#8230; The problem is that the LBS pre-ordered like 10 bike and I'm guessing they're all 1x10&#8230; For a few more $ than the 450$ X1 upgrade, you can also get a new crank (Raceface Next SL) and go with a chainring as small as 26T. And you save 1/2 pound!


I debated the choice of x1 vs 1x10, then I factored In the cost to replace rear D every time I would snap or mangle which happens a lot around here. 1x10 with 42t/16 cog is where I decided and if the stock 32 nw is too big then I will do a crank swap.

I wonder as I am a bit of retro grouch, if I can find a square taper bb that works and get nice set of middleburns for this.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*more crack..*




























For sure going to order the Oneup 42t/16t kit for the cassette


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> For sure going to order the Oneup 42t/16t kit for the cassette


Photog! Thanks, don't forget to order a new chain with that cog order...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Photog! Thanks, don't forget to order a new chain with that cog order...


Is that 'cause the chain needs to be longer to accommodate the 42t? Length now is such that derailleur is horizontal when I'm on the smallest cog. Probably because I went from 32t to 30t without shortening the chain. I can't see it being any longer!!??


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah ok you are probably solid with the drop in chain ring size...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Yeah ok you are probably solid with the drop in chain ring size...


I hope so! Otherwise I'm going to beg for a few links from the LBS. If I had to buy a new chain to replace a new chain I would not be happy!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Yeah ok you are probably solid with the drop in chain ring size...


Look at the pic by the wood pile. Looks like I'm on the 36t cog and the derailleur is just past verticle...what do you think?


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

You look fine as my dh bikes are usually at the 3:30-4 o clock position.


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I hope so! Otherwise I'm going to beg for a few links from the LBS. If I had to buy a new chain to replace a new chain I would not be happy!


From the oneup instructions


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Oneup Conversion*

Really surprised to have my Oneup 42T&16T package delivered to my door on a Sunday morning!!! Perfect timing though... a drizzly day so got right on it. Easy conversion for SRAM X7 - only adjustment needed was the B limit screw, and I still have a few turns left before that screw bottoms out!


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

No chain change? Should see mine in about 2 weeks...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> No chain change? Should see mine in about 2 weeks...


Sweet, ants are biting good???!! 
I hear the 2015 Mayor are all sold out as of beginning December, so what the bike shops have in stock or in transit will be all she wrote!
No change to the chain length, I think its good. Probably wasn't shortened by the LBS when they swapped out the 32t chain ring for a 30t


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Lol BCD you know it...


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm running 32-42 with the original chain.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh boy, my mayor is finally at the lbs, should be picking up tomorrow or tonight. Pics soon.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

OCDKV said:


> Oh boy, my mayor is finally at the lbs, should be picking up tomorrow or tonight. Pics soon.


Lucky you! Still waiting for my place to get theirs and then needs to be shipped out to me. Ugh!


----------



## crohnsy (Sep 11, 2009)

Two Mayors arrived today at the shop and they are a pair of sweet looking bikes!


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

On my way home with this absolute beauty. Worth the wait.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Now I want a blue one?


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

OCDKV said:


> On my way home with this absolute beauty. Worth the wait.


Sweet! Which size is that? Like the blue...


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

You guys swapping for buds/lous or are they coming that way up north...


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

It's a medium, pictures don't do the blue justice, it's gorgeous


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Swapped bud/lou. I got 400 of the 45nrt concave studs for the xl's


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

I also swapped for Bud & Lou, $50 extra for me. Nice to see some good pics of these bikes coming in. There is a Raw at my lbs now but it wasn't built when I was in last. Next time I'm there will get some pics..if it lasts that long!


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I didn't think I liked the blue but that bike changed my mind ! Looks so sweet with the bud n Lou unstoppable!

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Yeah I emailed with Alex and he said his date is the 15th and the pedal the planet 22nd. If all falls into place it should be at my doorstep by the 24th. That would make for a very good Christmas present!





aarontriton said:


> I didn't think I liked the blue but that bike changed my mind ! Looks so sweet with the bud n Lou unstoppable!
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


The RSD website Mayor pics don't show these bikes being as nice as they are/ can be. Looking forward to seeing more pics from riders


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

how are the avid mech brakes? I have an older set of hope hydro and thinking about putting them on mayor if it ever gets here... I will be riding mayor mostly in cold alberta winter so mech brakes are better? or do they just suck?


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

powanddirt said:


> how are the avid mech brakes? I have an older set of hope hydro and thinking about putting them on mayor if it ever gets here... I will be riding mayor mostly in cold alberta winter so mech brakes are better? or do they just suck?


they are actually good, for a mech brake. I have done back to back rides on different Fat bikes, a Mayor with Avids, and a bike set up with Hope Tech's. Imho they both have great stopping power, the hydros just feel a tab bit more refined. If you have the hopes keep em around, but give the avids a good go for sure.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

powanddirt said:


> how are the avid mech brakes? I have an older set of hope hydro and thinking about putting them on mayor if it ever gets here... I will be riding mayor mostly in cold alberta winter so mech brakes are better? or do they just suck?


The bigger disc help a lot.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

The wait has been ridiculous, now 10 days and counting for them to arrive from RSD headquarters to pedal the planet. How do things ship 2days from half way around the world and then something that's less then 24 hr drive take almost 2weeks? Looks like it won't be at my door before end of the year. Would not do this again considering I seen others buying fatboys day after day. Ok rant over...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Yeah I emailed with Alex and he said his date is the 15th and the pedal the planet 22nd. If all falls into place it should be at my doorstep by the 24th. That would make for a very good Christmas present!





mattybfat said:


> The wait has been ridiculous, now 10 days and counting for them to arrive from RSD headquarters to pedal the planet. How do things ship 2days from half way around the world and then something that's less then 24 hr drive take almost 2weeks? Looks like it won't be at my door before end of the year. Would not do this again considering I seen others buying fatboys day after day. Ok rant over...


The Xmas break affected shipping to the States. They posted about it somewhere, should be soon. And...do you really want to ride something called Fatboy!!? Zero effort and imagination went into naming that bike!


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

No that's why I went with the mayor over the evil "S" but continually told new dates since October has now left me rethinking my choice going forward. How are they going to handle warranty issues? Where's the phone number to call? I have no doubt it's a great bike but I wonder about the behind the scenes of the company. Been through this with Misfit brand. Go read where that's ended up.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Yeah I emailed with Alex and he said his date is the 15th and the pedal the planet 22nd. If all falls into place it should be at my doorstep by the 24th. That would make for a very good Christmas present!





mattybfat said:


> No that's why I went with the mayor over the evil "S" but continually told new dates since October has now left me rethinking my choice going forward. How are they going to handle warranty issues? Where's the phone number to call? I have no doubt it's a great bike but I wonder about the behind the scenes of the company. Been through this with Misfit brand. Go read where that's ended up.


I'm guessing the constant date extentions is their supplier's fault. I know from their facebook page that bikes have all arrived just before Xmas and have been shipped out. You have an online retailer I think? So another shipping stage over the holidays. Should be any day now, I think you will be very happy when you see the bike, they really are nice! What colour did you order?


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

I will for sure but the process just stinks. Been missing a bunch of fatty get togethers which added to my early morning rant 😠 I am pissed that an 11 hr drive from rsd to Tennessee has turned into now 10+ days. PtP are miffed as they expected before Xmas and yes I still have another shipping stage. It has become a running joke now around my circle. Black. Like all my other bikes. By the way it took half the time to get my custom Seven road bike then this bike,go figure...


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Alex and the gang at RSD have only been around a couple of years and are still figuring things out and I'm pretty sure this will be a big lesson for them to perhaps give a little more lead time on their estimated delivery dates. I pre-ordered mine in July and dropped half the cost down as a down-payment so I know all too well your frustration and I would have been riding a RM Blizzard a month ago if it wasn't for the issues with the rear hub and Lou fitment. I'm glad I found the patience to hold off as anything else I rode just didn't measure up to The Mayor. You'll love it, and soon the running joke will turn to envy


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

im on the same boat as mattybfat...was told its coming any min by my shop on 22nd and still no words. ive played this waiting game with 1st generation jones splitboard...lost good 2months of riding and was pissed. especially frustrating since ive planned my Christmas and new years around riding the mayor...but this does happen especially to a new company and we all want to support a new small Canadian bike company that makes phat fat bikes. yes, for sure I do. but c'mon already!!


----------



## TuTone T (Dec 12, 2012)

Be thankful you didn't order a mutant....


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

TuTone T said:


> Be thankful you didn't order a mutant....


What's the current wait on a Mutant?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Trail Test - OneUp Conversion...*

So with Xmas out of the way I was finally able to trail test the OneUp 42t/16t Conversion I added to my 1x10 Mayor. No doubt this is one of the best improvements one can do to the stock bike for anyone riding mostly on snow. Now I can easily spin up the steeper climbs without fear of blowing out a knee! This along with Grip Shift and 30T chain ring has the bike pretty much how I like it and I'm happy as a clam! All we need now is more snow...


----------



## TuTone T (Dec 12, 2012)

Snugs said:


> What's the current wait on a Mutant?


I Don't know I gave up, never got one. 1st batch had some shipping damage issues.


----------



## will2daizzo (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone have a picture of a Raw frame? I'm still waiting on mine. 

I've been emailing Wendy from Pedal the planet regarding my order and haven't received a single reply. It would be great if I could at least get an ETA.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Yeah I emailed with Alex and he said his date is the 15th and the pedal the planet 22nd. If all falls into place it should be at my doorstep by the 24th. That would make for a very good Christmas present!


No pics yet but there was one on the bike stand at Muskoka Outfitters just being built last time I was in. Looks great, very bright high gloss finish, not dull and flat the way some raws are done. What I mean is some raws that I have seen look like they missed the paint booth. The Mayor has a very polished and finished look. If it's still there next week I will takes some pics.



will2daizzo said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a Raw frame? I'm still waiting on mine.
> 
> I've been emailing Wendy from Pedal the planet regarding my order and haven't received a single reply. It would be great if I could at least get an ETA.


----------



## will2daizzo (Dec 30, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> If it's still there next week I will takes some pics.


Thanks man! Appreciate it!

If I don't hear back from them soon, I'm just going to drop my order and get a Framed Alaskan instead.


----------



## 47flattie (Feb 10, 2010)

I just called PTP to find out where my frameset is and they said they are expecting to receive the RSD shipment tomorrow. I'm getting a bit frustrated with the ongoing ship date changes.


----------



## ten80 (Aug 16, 2014)

I am guessing that the holidays and "fatbike frenzy" that occurred this year caught them off guard, perhaps some supplier issues as well. I ordered my Mayor in July during the "slow" fatbike season and it arrived quickly to Alaska and Alex was very quick to get back to me when I had questions.

I have had excellent customer service as well; I needed a spare hanger and one arrived at my doorstep in Anchorage 5 days later. 

RSD is not he only company that has had delays in shipping fatbikes this year (Salsa Bucksaw, BD, etc) so the best thing to do is be patient if you have placed an order, or just buy another brand from your local shop. I have been very pleased with my Mayor and I would wait 2 months for another one!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

what size Mayor should I go with at 5ft 8.5". There's a med 1x10 I can ride at a, not so, lbs soon. when it comes in. I like the look of the Mayor a lot. It's this or the ICT.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> what size Mayor should I go with at 5ft 8.5". There's a med 1x10 I can ride at a, not so, lbs soon. when it comes in. I like the look of the Mayor a lot. It's this or the ICT.


Medium. I'm same height as you and medium Mayor fits me perfectly. Nice short stem, wide bars on it too.


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> what size Mayor should I go with at 5ft 8.5". There's a med 1x10 I can ride at a, not so, lbs soon. when it comes in. I like the look of the Mayor a lot. It's this or the ICT.


Go for a med, at your height. the bikes run a bit longer in the TT than most. At 5' 11" here and ride a Large with a shorter stem.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

ten80 said:


> I am guessing that the holidays and "fatbike frenzy" that occurred this year caught them off guard, perhaps some supplier issues as well. I ordered my Mayor in July during the "slow" fatbike season and it arrived quickly to Alaska and Alex was very quick to get back to me when I had questions.
> 
> I have had excellent customer service as well; I needed a spare hanger and one arrived at my doorstep in Anchorage 5 days later.
> 
> RSD is not he only company that has had delays in shipping fatbikes this year (Salsa Bucksaw, BD, etc) so the best thing to do is be patient if you have placed an order, or just buy another brand from your local shop. I have been very pleased with my Mayor and I would wait 2 months for another one!


So did you end up with a 2014 model in that case? It's good to hear they are better with customer service than they have been with this years shipments.


----------



## ten80 (Aug 16, 2014)

I third the medium size recommendation. I'm 5'8" with a 30-31" inseam and the medium fits great with a 70mm stem and non-setback seapost. Plenty of crotch clearance, even with a tall fork (Salsa Bearpaw, 478mm axle-to-crown).

Snugs, Yes, I have a 2014. I decided that the changes made for 2015 were not worth waiting for. On that note, anyone know if a Bluto will fit a 2014 medium frame?

thanks,
Christophe


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

I can't wait to hear from this shop that has one on the way. I'm going to call and put a deposit on it now so it won't sell under me before I can get there.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

what kind of hubs come with those 80mm rims?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Maxxis 2.5 2.7 DH tubes stock on mine.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> Maxxis 2.5 2.7 DH tubes stock on mine.


what kind of hubs are those?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Yeah I emailed with Alex and he said his date is the 15th and the pedal the planet 22nd. If all falls into place it should be at my doorstep by the 24th. That would make for a very good Christmas present!





ADKMTNBIKER said:


> what kind of hubs come with those 80mm rims?


See page 9


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Yeah I emailed with Alex and he said his date is the 158th and the pedal the planet 22nd. If all falls into place it should be at my doorstep by the 24th. That would make for a very good Christmas present!





RockyJo1 said:


> Maxxis 2.5 2.7 DH tubes stock on mine.


Surly tubes on mine


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Surly tubes on mine


You change them?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

RockyJo1 said:


> You change them?


The bike was built for me with Bud and Lou, not the Snowshoe XLs. The shop told me they put Surly tubes in it.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> The bike was built for me with Bud and Lou, not the Snowshoe XLs. The shop told me they put Surly tubes in it.


Why did you switch over to Bud/Lou? Is the footprint any different on an 80mm rim? I have heard good things about the snowshoe's other than they are pretty heavy.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

:madman::thumbsup::madman:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Snugs said:


> Why did you switch over to Bud/Lou? Is the footprint any different on an 80mm rim? I have heard good things about the snowshoe's other than they are pretty heavy.


Bud and Lou are the best snow tires, which is what I use my fat bike for mostly. I did 5 yrs of riding a Pugs with Endomorphs front and rear and I was fine with that. But this time no compromises lol!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

Nice shots, BCD! 

After emailing with Alex, I placed my order for an in-stock Mayor on Wednesday through The Path Bike Shop (I'm in the Bay Area), and I'm super stoked! My wife and I have been riding a SC Blur through the early winter in South Lake Tahoe and realized we could extend the season with a fat bike. After much research, the Mayor was the obvious choice for our needs (shared bike; we ride solo cuz of kids). Looking forward to posting pics, and Happy New Year to all!

Attaching pic from last week's Pony Express trail ride from Strawberry to Kyburz.

damon

PS Please tell me what the orange bar that extends from rear wheel to seat is all about. Sorry for being clueless. I'm new to snow.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*BikeTowLeash*



levee67 said:


> Nice shots, BCD!
> PS Please tell me what the orange bar that extends from rear wheel to seat is all about. Sorry for being clueless. I'm new to snow.


no worries, the question comes up a lot lol! it's a leash for my dog, the best on the market imo. it's called The Running Dog Bike Tow Leash.
Keeps him safe if I ride the streets to a trailhead, then clips in under the saddle when not needed. mounts or removes from the bike in seconds.
He can tow me with it too, which is great fun!

Dog Lead Leash | Dog Bike Leash | Bike Dog Leash | Bike Tow Leash


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> So I recently sold off the Pugsley that I had been riding for almost five years, and was shopping for a new ride. Unlike back in the day when you couldn't even buy a complete build, today there is a lot of choice, with many brands at every price point well represented here in Muskoka. I had it narrowed down to between the RM Blizzard and RSD Bikes The Mayor. The Mayor won, and sweet it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just put $$$ down on this exact bike. I really like the look and options you choose to change. I'm asking for the same. I live in a hilly area and couldn't imagine not having the 42 on the 1x10. And the Bud and Lou tires are a must for the conditions. I could still go for the blue, if it catches my eye more than the black. I still am yet to see it in person. Based on what BlackCanoeDog has said about the sizing, I'm sure I'm going to love it. Someone else mentioned about the ride being a little more upright than the Fatboy and that's all I needed to confirm this sizing.

Thanks for the input. I'll post photo's as soon as she's mine!!!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> I just put $$$ down on this exact bike. I really like the look and options you choose to change. I'm asking for the same. I live in a hilly area and couldn't imagine not having the 42 on the 1x10. And the Bud and Lou tires are a must for the conditions. I could still go for the blue, if it catches my eye more than the black. I still am yet to see it in person. Based on what BlackCanoeDog has said about the sizing, I'm sure I'm going to love it. Someone else mentioned about the ride being a little more upright than the Fatboy and that's all I needed to confirm this sizing.
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'll post photo's as soon as she's mine!!!


Sweet! Besides the 42t/16t OneUp change, I also had the shop swap out the stock 32T chain ring for a 30T. If you ride hills and in snow, you will appreciate that. The LBS did that swap at no cost.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Sweet! Besides the 42t/16t OneUp change, I also had the shop swap out the stock 32T chain ring for a 30T. If you ride hills and in snow, you will appreciate that. The LBS did that swap at no cost.


Thanks for the reminder.
I saw that you did that and was definitely going that route. But forgot to mention in the phone call to the shop. I may even drop down to a 28 for the front.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> I saw that you did that and was definitely going that route. But forgot to mention in the phone call to the shop. I may even drop down to a 28 for the front.


I don't think you can with a 104 BTC crank. I have a raceface 30t and wolftooth 42/16 waiting plus a few other things up my sleeves. Now all I need is the Damn bike...


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

mattybfat said:


> I don't think you can with a 104 BTC crank. I have a raceface 30t and wolftooth 42/16 waiting plus a few other things up my sleeves. Now all I need is the Damn bike...


why not?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

The Alaskan Alloy has this as an option and they are running the same Race Face Turbine 175mm Crank with their bike.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

My understanding 104 btc only will work down to a 30t though a maybe wrong, a bit of old school here. I thought most need to go to a raceface cinch crank or another direct mount.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe it can mount to the granny holes, or I don't know what I am talking about 😁


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

mattybfat said:


> Maybe it can mount to the granny holes, or I don't know what I am talking about 😁


I did running a 28 granny and 32.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

mattybfat said:


> Maybe it can mount to the granny holes, or I don't know what I am talking about ?


Alaskan Alloy Bluto | Framed Bikes


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

The Mayor, Specs & Build | RSD Bikes


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

You got my curiosity so no NW 28t in 104 BTC from one up wolftooth or raceface. So if you are looking you will need to find Someone who makes a granny mount 28t. I am smart


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

The arms would be larger then the ring iteself. Ideally you would want the RF cinch crank or in my case a square taper BB for my middleburn cranks so you can go with a direct mount chainring. Does sram make suitable cranks because they also can use direct mount also.


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

*Problems using a 42T rear ring with the XT RD*



BlackCanoeDog said:


> Sweet! Besides the 42t/16t OneUp change, I also had the shop swap out the stock 32T chain ring for a 30T. If you ride hills and in snow, you will appreciate that. The LBS did that swap at no cost.


Any one else having issues with their chain jumping on the small rings "17 - down" when 42T conversion has been done? I have a XT RD and have had this happen quite often. Enough so that I removed the one-up and decided to man up


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

I am guessing you didn't do the 17/15 swap for a 16? I did this on my wives bike and have had no problems since just buttery smooth shifting. This is on a non type 2 sram 10 speeds.


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

Actually I did swap out to the 16t ring but didnt like the gear ratio. The shifting was always smooth but when standing up on small climbs the torque was too much adn the chain would jump. The derailleur was adusted as close as possible and made a little difference. It seems like the hanger needs to be about an 1/8" longer to allow for more clearance and adjustment. Does RSD have other size hangers to choose from?


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Answer is probably not but take yours off and see if you can match it up on the wheels manufacturing site.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Other option is take it off bring it to a machine shop, not a big expense. I had it done on my DH moorewood izimu where I needed it thicker.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> My understanding 104 btc only will work down to a 30t though a maybe wrong, a bit of old school here. I thought most need to go to a raceface cinch crank or another direct mount.


Correct. The 30T is small as you can go on this crank


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

shipdog said:


> Actually I did swap out to the 16t ring but didnt like the gear ratio. The shifting was always smooth but when standing up on small climbs the torque was too much adn the chain would jump. The derailleur was adusted as close as possible and made a little difference. It seems like the hanger needs to be about an 1/8" longer to allow for more clearance and adjustment. Does RSD have other size hangers to choose from?


I have read elsewhere that the OneUp conversion works great with SRAM but can have issues with Shimano. I think Oneup recommends also getting one of their cages to correct this...have a look on their website


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> I saw that you did that and was definitely going that route. But forgot to mention in the phone call to the shop. I may even drop down to a 28 for the front.


I think you should be good with 30T if you get the 42t in back


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I think you should be good with 30T if you get the 42t in back


I guess I'll have to be unless I want to go 2x10 22-36>>> 11/36


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> I guess I'll have to be unless I want to go 2x10 22-36>>> 11/36


I don't know what sort of terrain you ride, but for winter riding if you are running the 1x setup with a 30t chainring and the 42t on the cassette I would think that traction is going to be your limiting factor and not gearing.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Finally got to really giv'er on the trails today. Bud/Lou are great for anything and everything except ice, I'll be switching out to the studded XL's for my next ride as I went down hard a couple times today, my own fault as B/L really give you tons of confidence.

I got the 1x11 and just ordered a 30T as I felt like I really wanted a little bit more for the when the white stuff finally gets here but for the rest of the year the 32T should be just fine.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks great and nice pics. OCDKV, what size is that?


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

OCD....looks killer for sure. when you get a chance run you front line on the inside of your fork. although it is a mechanical brake, no fluid loss, if you are going down you could damage the line. cheers.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Snugs, she's a medium. I'm 5'11" with a 29" inseam and she fits like a glove. 

Thanks for the tip kreater!


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

kreater said:


> OCD....looks killer for sure. when you get a chance run you front line on the inside of your fork. although it is a mechanical brake, no fluid loss, if you are going down you could damage the line. cheers.


kreater, is that the best reason to route the front brake housing inside the fork? I have always been more scared of getting it caught in the tire or spokes than causing damage from a crash. What's the routing setup on the Mayor carbon fork? I am still waiting on my bike to show up.

Also, is the original carbon fork spec'd on the Mayor corrected for suspension? It seems like the angles change slightly, at least from the pictures of bikes running the Bluto (without sag).


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

Snugs said:


> kreater, is that the best reason to route the front brake housing inside the fork? I have always been more scared of getting it caught in the tire or spokes than causing damage from a crash. What's the routing setup on the Mayor carbon fork? I am still waiting on my bike to show up.
> 
> Also, is the original carbon fork spec'd on the Mayor corrected for suspension? It seems like the angles change slightly, at least from the pictures of bikes running the Bluto (without sag).


Yes keeping the cable inboard, less likely to get damaged or severed if you go down. With a Bluto, and the secure cable guide, no worries on getting it caught in the spoke. Yes any bikes that I have built up I have secured the line on the inside of the carbon fork, big zip tie some protective tape under it, then secure it to the cable guide on the fork leg. 
The carbon fork shipping with the Mayor is a 468mm, the Bluto's are slightly taller increasing the head and slightly, as well as raising the BB slightly. Both set ups ride great though.

cheers.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

kreater said:


> Yes keeping the cable inboard, less likely to get damaged or severed if you go down. With a Bluto, and the secure cable guide, no worries on getting it caught in the spoke. Yes any bikes that I have built up I have secured the line on the inside of the carbon fork, big zip tie some protective tape under it, then secure it to the cable guide on the fork leg.
> The carbon fork shipping with the Mayor is a 468mm, the Bluto's are slightly taller increasing the head and slightly, as well as raising the BB slightly. Both set ups ride great though.
> 
> cheers.


Thanks very much! So you are saying that I am definitely doing it wrong here?









I have never had any issues, but I guess I just don't fall all that much . It sounds like at least I will get it right on my new RSD, whenever I get it.

Thanks for the fork background. You guys did a great job on this bike, the ability to run 29+ was a huge selling point for me. I like that the Bluto gives a little slacker geometry, it will go well with the skinnier tires for non-winter riding.

Cheers.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I am waiting (since October) for my bike I have since collected a few things for it...
20/20 Answer carbon bars-all about the sweep.
3T stem was in bin box
Ultimate levers from bin box.
Thomson Masterpiece setback used off the fatbike trade thread
Kingcages just because
Phorm 210's an experiment, been a chunky forever
Wolftooth 42/16
Raceface NW 30t
KMC x10SL chain
Niner beer cap stem cap because all my bikes deserve it...


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like you will have a nice setup when it's all over with. Please share some photos if you ever get your bike! 

I'm not planning on changing anything to start. I got a King Cage Oliver Cage as a gift that I may throw on there in case things get too cold this winter. Do you prefer the Iris over the regular cages? Ron (of King Cage) is a great guy, I knew him when I used to live in Durango. I would recommend buying stuff directly from him if you don't already, he's typically a one-man operation working out of his garage with occasional help.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Got them direct, don't know him but have always supported solid products and Kingcage bottle cages are Thomson are Chris King are BB7's **** that works and keeps on working...


----------



## 47flattie (Feb 10, 2010)

Just received the shipping notice for my Mayor frame + fork! Hope the rest of you that are waiting on orders from PTP got them as well.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

my bike is being assembled as I write this.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

47flattie said:


> Just received the shipping notice for my Mayor frame + fork! Hope the rest of you that are waiting on orders from PTP got them as well.


Lucky! Post some photos when you get it!


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

got the call from the shop saying my raw mayor is ready to roll but unfortunately out of town until later this week. I will put some pics up when I do get it! @snugs, I don't think your cable routing is wrong but Ive crashed and damaged the lowers on the fork where your brake hose is wrapping around before and I can see if I had my set up the way yours is I may have messed it up. anyway for those who have been waiting for the mayor for a loooong time, it is true that they are on your way!!!


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

When did you folks order? I am not gonna be happy here am I?


----------



## 47flattie (Feb 10, 2010)

Mid November for me


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

I called a shop on 12/30 and a 18" Black had just arrived. I put $$$ down immediately. He said he called RSD and ordered 1 of the 3 remaining in Blue 18". Said The one he got on the 30th didn't have tires in the box. The factory is sending the tires and a Blue 18" as well. I'll check them both out the day they're built up. I may end up with the Blue depending on how it looks. But I'm leaning towards the Black at this point.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Any shops on the East Coast of Canada have a small? Or medium?


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Guess they are not going by date ordered. I have been waiting since mid October...


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

mattybfat said:


> Guess they are not going by date ordered. I have been waiting since mid October...


I ordered mine in September...


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> Any shops on the East Coast of Canada have a small? Or medium?


Give Bicycles+ in Bedford a call they might have one, but I think they only ordered what customers prepaid for.


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

If you havent decided on a color you might want to look at the raw aluminum color. I got mine on the 22 of december and love the look. I'll try to post some pics ASAP but I'll tell ya.........pictures dont do it justice


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Yeah I emailed with Alex and he said his date is the 15th and the pedal the planet 22nd. If all falls into place it should be at my doorstep by the 24th. That would make for a very good Christmas present!





RockyJo1 said:


> Any shops on the East Coast of Canada have a small? Or medium?


Muskoka Outfitters has a medium raw 1x11. They also have a Facebook site Fatbikes.ca and they build and ship fat bikes to customers all the time, lots of custom builds too.


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

*RSD Mayor.....raw*


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

shipdog said:


> View attachment 953070
> View attachment 953069


That is damn sexy shipdog, a real beauty!


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks man..... it rides and handles great. I really like the Bulldozers but I would be lying if I didn't admit I am thinking about swapping them for a set of Vanhelga's. ......... Any opinions?


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

what size is your raw frame? looks amazing!


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

It's a large. I'm 5'10" and have a long reach so I like the stretch I get with it.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

2 hours later and the stock XL's are studded and ready to be swapped back in for the cold months. 160 in each, testing to follow.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

OCDKV said:


> 2 hours later and the stock XL's are studded and ready to be swapped back in for the cold months. 160 in each, testing to follow.


I really like the looks of what you've done here. What tires are in the picture folded up? And how much was the 45NRTH kit?


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> I really like the looks of what you've done here. What tires are in the picture folded up? And how much was the 45NRTH kit?


Those are the Snowshoe XL's that come stock with the new Mayor. I had Bud/Lou put on when the LBS put it together.

The 45NRTH concave studs were $21US/100pcs and I got 400 plus the tool which was $7 from Universal Cycles. Prices for the studs seem to have gone up, I've had them & B/L since September as this was my plan from the getgo. Wicked fracking cold here today so hopefully get a chance to give these a go today.

Hands are sore from the studding process :arf: might not go this rout again!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

OCDKV said:


> Those are the Snowshoe XL's that come stock with the new Mayor. I had Bud/Lou put on when the LBS put it together.
> 
> The 45NRTH concave studs were $21US/100pcs and I got 400 plus the tool which was $7 from Universal Cycles. Prices for the studs seem to have gone up, I've had them & B/L since September as this was my plan from the getgo. Wicked fracking cold here today so hopefully get a chance to give these a go today.
> 
> Hands are sore from the studding process :arf: might not go this rout again!


Your hands may be sore, but your gonna have some bad*ss tires for the effort. Nice work.


----------



## Frenchman1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Finally!!!! After almost 2months of waiting I just got my Mayor. Took it for s spin this afternoon and it is absolutely awesome.... I'm 5'6"", Alex from RSD recommended a small frame. It fits me perfectly. Did a few mods already, switch the red grips and red rims strip for all black it looks really nice. Ordered the 1x11 drivetrain and it helps a lot in deeper snow. It was a very long wait but it's worth the wait totally...












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice, this thread is about to blow up I think


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

The Mayor is a great rig and deserves the attention.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you players for playing along and stroking my a** after all my whining. Confirmation that The Mayor is being Shipped! It's so fat that they are sending it in 2 boxes. Lets all pray for Mr. Fed Ex man to drive straight and diligent and to not hurt this precious cargo, can I get a Amen! There is a race going on so to speak with our NJ Bike forum on another site. Turns out I have tried to keep this on a down low as I wanted to be the first in the state to own The Mayor. Turns out I was stalked on here and had by LBS owner who managed to get a stray from RSD headquarters. He gave me up straight as I was playing along on my own thread over at MTBNJ with a bunch of fatties and non fatties. Well his as of yesterday was shipped to Buffalo so the race is on.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

This is exciting
FedEx
Estimated delivery:
Fri 1/09/2015


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> This is exciting
> FedEx
> Estimated delivery:
> Fri 1/09/2015


I think we are all as stoked with anticipation as you are!


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I think we are all as stoked with anticipation as you are!


Thanks BCD you have been an awesome good friend...


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

just picked up my raw mayor today! im 6ft with shorter arms, ride medium banshee spitfire with 60mm stem and fits perfectly. i was originally gonna get medium mayor and put 50mm stem to bring the reach to around where spitfire is..however after sitting on large with 50mm stem it felt bang on so went with large instead. on a paper it should feel waaay longer but it really doesnt...weird. maybe head angles? installed old parts.. 50mm hi-fi stem,fubar,lynx saddle, old nrg pedals and its feeling pretty good. the bike doesnt feel too steep so i think it will be good for fun techy stuff. not sure about the brakes...i was gonna put old tech m4 and x2 on it but gave the stock mechs a try.also i think i will put 30t front eventually. first ride tonight lasted 1hr in -17c temp. brakes felt underpowered but since its my snow only ride it wont matter as much on snow? i am a first time fatty lover and i realized tonight that there are sooo much to be learned about ripping trails on snow and i love it. i have 9psi front and 10psi rear. what are you guys running? you guys were right when you said shes a beauty. looks super sweet in person. feels fairly light too. oh man im all over the place hahaha. to those who are still waiting, dont worry guys everything is gonna be wonderful.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

powanddirt said:


> just picked up my raw mayor today! im 6ft with shorter arms, ride medium banshee spitfire with 60mm stem and fits perfectly. i was originally gonna get medium mayor and put 50mm stem to bring the reach to around where spitfire is..however after sitting on large with 50mm stem it felt bang on so went with large instead. on a paper it should feel waaay longer but it really doesnt...weird. maybe head angles? installed old parts.. 50mm hi-fi stem,fubar,lynx saddle, old nrg pedals and its feeling pretty good. the bike doesnt feel too steep so i think it will be good for fun techy stuff. not sure about the brakes...i was gonna put old tech m4 and x2 on it but gave the stock mechs a try.also i think i will put 30t front eventually. first ride tonight lasted 1hr in -17c temp. brakes felt underpowered but since its my snow only ride it wont matter as much on snow? i am a first time fatty lover and i realized tonight that there are sooo much to be learned about ripping trails on snow and i love it. i have 9psi front and 10psi rear. what are you guys running? you guys were right when you said shes a beauty. looks super sweet in person. feels fairly light too. oh man im all over the place hahaha. to those who are still waiting, dont worry guys everything is gonna be wonderful.


Congrats...waiting for pics! Yep brakes are not a big deal riding on snow imo, I hardly use mine lol! Stop pedaling and you soon come to a stop. What I notice about the 5" tires (I have Bud & Lou on mine) is that you can run somewhat higher pressure than in the 4" tires to get equivalent float and traction so rolling resistance is not as impacted and the bike rolls better. I used to run the 4" on my Pugs well below 10 psi, whereas now I am well over and so far have not needed to "air down". Enjoy!!


----------



## 47flattie (Feb 10, 2010)

Has anyone weighed their frame? My medium frameset arrived yesterday--frame w/ der. hanger came out to 2054g, almost a pound heavier than the 3 lbs 10oz claimed weight. Other than that it appears like a nice frameset. I'll post pics after she's built up.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

Mine showed up yesterday afternoon and built it up last night. No rides yet, but I am hoping to sneak out from work early and get one in on the new snow we have from yesterday. I will get a weight when I get home, its a size small 1x11.

Sorry for the low light, I'll take some out in the snow later.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Snugs said:


> Mine showed up yesterday afternoon and built it up last night. No rides yet, but I am hoping to sneak out from work early and get one in on the new snow we have from yesterday. I will get a weight when I get home, its a size small 1x11.
> 
> Sorry for the low light, I'll take some out in the snow later.
> 
> ...


i like that blue in the muted light. I'm going to go check out a couple Mayors in few days. Can't wait.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> i like that blue in the muted light. I'm going to go check out a couple Mayors in few days. Can't wait.


Thanks, yeah it's a pretty color. I used to think that blue Soul Cycles Dillinger in the background was a really nice color but I actually like the Mayor blue quite a bit seeing them next to one another...


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Snugs said:


> Thanks, yeah it's a pretty color. I used to think that blue Soul Cycles Dillinger in the background was a really nice color but I actually like the Mayor blue quite a bit seeing them next to one another...


Is it really that deep of a blue as the pic. represents. I know it's dark in there.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Is it really that deep of a blue as the pic. represents. I know it's dark in there.


The photos from OCDKV on pg 11 of this thread are closer to the real color I think. I'll get some new ones up this afternoon though.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

47flattie said:


> Has anyone weighed their frame? My medium frameset arrived yesterday--frame w/ der. hanger came out to 2054g, almost a pound heavier than the 3 lbs 10oz claimed weight. Other than that it appears like a nice frameset. I'll post pics after she's built up.


4 lbs 1 oz. medium.


----------



## 47flattie (Feb 10, 2010)

Snugs what is your height and inseam? I bought a medium, but kind of wondering if I should have gone with the small (I'm 5'8" w/32"). The blue looks incredible!


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

47flattie said:


> Snugs what is your height and inseam? I bought a medium, but kind of wondering if I should have gone with the small (I'm 5'8" w/32"). The blue looks incredible!


I'm short (5'6") but longish arms and legs (31" inseam). Standover is pretty close at the center of the top tube, I wouldn't want it to be any higher at all. :eekster:


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Medium. I'm same height as you and medium Mayor fits me perfectly. Nice short stem, wide bars on it too.





47flattie said:


> Snugs what is your height and inseam? I bought a medium, but kind of wondering if I should have gone with the small (I'm 5'8" w/32"). The blue looks incredible!


 BlackCanoeDog
BlackCanoeDog is online now
Muskoka
Reputation: BlackCanoeDog's Avatar

Join Date
Jul 2003
Posts
2,981

Quote Originally Posted by ADKMTNBIKER View Post
what size Mayor should I go with at 5ft 8.5". There's a med 1x10 I can ride at a, not so, lbs soon. when it comes in. I like the look of the Mayor a lot. It's this or the ICT.
Medium. I'm same height as you and medium Mayor fits me perfectly. Nice short stem, wide bars on it too.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Medium. I'm same height as you and medium Mayor fits me perfectly. Nice short stem, wide bars on it too.





ADKMTNBIKER said:


> BlackCanoeDog
> BlackCanoeDog is online now
> Muskoka
> Reputation: BlackCanoeDog's Avatar
> ...


I'm going with the med. I actually think that smalls are out of stock from RSD until late march.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> I'm going with the med. I actually think that smalls are out of stock from RSD until late march.


That size is probably going to work out great for you! Good luck.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Got a couple of rides in with the studded XL's and first impressions are mixed.

I only had a few rides on Bud/Lou but the there really is no comparison. Bud is point and shoot and Lou will get you where you want to go without missing a step, ice being the exception to both. Don't get me wrong the XL's are very good but I was truly spoiled by B/L. The studs definitely helped on the ice but it wasn't as stable as I had hoped, at least i didn't go down on the XL's, but it was at times a little sketchy.

The trails where I go get pretty icy so studded tires are a must for me. I only studded the XL's about 2/3's (160 each, they take 240) so I'm gonna complete them and try again. I also think I could use higher air pressure, I was running 10 front 9 rear, I've read the higher pressures help on the icy stuff.

As a side note the silica compound used in the XL's is uber sticky, as in as soon as i hit the crusher gravel it would stick to the tires and throw it up as if it was raining

I got nothing bad to say about the stock XL's, they will certainly serve thier purpose for me but there is definitely a reason why they say Bud/Lou are the kings:winker:

On another topic my 30T NW chainring just arrived


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

I picked up my large in black from Bike Bros in Cochrane Alberta a few days ago. I really like the raw colour, but they didn't get a large. Unfortunately the Mayor showed up 2 days after I broke my ankle so I won't even be able to ride it until mid February (insert sad trombone sound).


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh has anyone put a rear pannier rack on their Mayor? Wondering what is a good fit for the days I will commute with it.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

Is anyone running tubeless with the stock wheelset on their Mayor? I'm not really happy with the fit of the snowshoes and the stock tubes and am considering tubeless.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Snugs said:


> Is anyone running tubeless with the stock wheelset on their Mayor? I'm not really happy with the fit of the snowshoes and the stock tubes and am considering tubeless.


what size did tyou end up with?
pics?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> Yeah I emailed with Alex and he said his date is the 15th and the pedal the planet 22nd. If all falls into place it should be at my doorstep by the 24th. That would make for a very good Christmas present!





BlackCanoeDog said:


> I think we are all as stoked with anticipation as you are!


So??? Delivered or no??


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> what size did tyou end up with?
> pics?


I got the small. I still need to weigh it, but there is no way it's under 30lb. Most bikes I can run either small or medium (like surly) but the Mayor does seem to run on the bigger size for a small. Took it out on my local trail in about 4" of pretty loose stuff. Was able to ride up a few climbs through sets of footprints from others pushing their bikes which was nice.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> So??? Delivered or no??


sorry for the late response been busy building and playing with my new toy. answer is yes and took it out for a 20 miler yesterday, it was glorious...


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Tossed on the 30T and increased the pressure of the studded XL's and headed out. I really appreciated the lower gearing, and the increased pressure in the XL's really made them come alive (12psi front and back).

This is my first fatbike and I'm learning fast that there is no 'set it and forget it' tire pressure, that every ride is going to be different based on trail conditions, your type of riding and trail type/topography. This to me just adds to the fun factor.

I love this bike


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

A few from yesterday, Even did some frozen lake riding among the ice fishers...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> sorry for the late response been busy building and playing with my new toy. answer is yes and took it out for a 20 miler yesterday, it was glorious...


WOO-HOO finally! Nice to see all the pics now of the Mayors.
Muskoka got 3 ft of snow in the past week so my recreation is skiing and snow shoeing for now. Once the sled trails get groomed in and firmed up I'll be back


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

mattybfat said:


> A few from yesterday, Even did some frozen lake riding among the ice fishers...


Looking sweet!


----------



## 47flattie (Feb 10, 2010)

Finally got out for the first ride this morning. The Mayor 'feels' a lot bigger than my old first gen Mukluk running the same tires, but I'll try a 60mm stem to dial in the fit. Fun bike otherwise.

Medium frameset
LB carbon 90s, tubeless
Hope Fatsnos
D5 / BUD combo
RF Turbine Cinch crank
1080 cassette w/ Oneup 42T cog
X7 shifter
X9 clutch derailleur
Elixer 3 stoppers
Wellgo MG1 Ti pedals
730mm bars
cheapo carbon post


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Sweet looking whip!!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

47flattie said:


> Finally got out for the first ride this morning. The Mayor 'feels' a lot bigger than my old first gen Mukluk running the same tires, but I'll try a 60mm stem to dial in the fit. Fun bike otherwise.
> 
> Medium frameset
> LB carbon 90s, tubeless
> ...


beautiful bike. Does the Mayor come with the Turbine Cinch? Or did you have to switch it out too?


----------



## 47flattie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks--I bought an empty frameset. I believe the complete bike comes with the standard Turbine crank.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

LB rims built by you? If so did you have trouble with deforming at the nipples when brought to full tension. Wheel builder in my area said his batch showed pull and said the wall was to thin. I only ask because I have a set coming that I am gonna build and wanted to know if others had this experience. Sweet ride!

Also anybody have issue with a 42 cog and getting the B screw set proper. I was given a longer one and stripped the threads initially trying to adjust. x7 rear D is garbage, the tension leader completely is useless. I ended up drilling and tapping new threads and the alignment is still off. Gonna add double nuts so it catches and order a proper rear D. I never owned anything below x9 and i guess i know why...


----------



## 47flattie (Feb 10, 2010)

A friend of mine built them up, with the gloss finish you can see a very slight deformation area at the nipples. That said he did not take them all the way up to the 120kg max tension rating. I went with Sapim laser spokes. Setting up tubeless was a snap! 

Both of my bikes run the 42t cog and X9 rear D, original B-tension screw adjusted about half way in on both.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

47flattie said:


> Thanks--I bought an empty frameset. I believe the complete bike comes with the standard Turbine crank.


nice work.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

I can't wait to see my Mayor. My hands are getting sweaty thinking about it, or is that from the last cup of tea I just had?:eekster:


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

I have 3 rides on my and think I have my cockpit dialed. The X7 rear D is a complete piece of junk! B screw stripped on first adjustment for 42t, it totally missed the the push pin. Tapped and set with a 10/32 screw. 
Other then that bike is a wiz love the time spent on it...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

That's odd. I had no problem with my X7 when I added the 42t. Adjusted the B limit a few turns and it was all good. Would chain length be a factor?


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Chain was good, I think it was a lemon or the shop screwed it up from the get go.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

OCDKV said:


> Tossed on the 30T and increased the pressure of the studded XL's and headed out. I really appreciated the lower gearing, and the increased pressure in the XL's really made them come alive (12psi front and back).
> 
> This is my first fatbike and I'm learning fast that there is no 'set it and forget it' tire pressure, that every ride is going to be different based on trail conditions, your type of riding and trail type/topography. This to me just adds to the fun factor.
> 
> I love this bike


is this the 30T you went with?

https://www.amazon.com/Race-Face-104mm-Single-Chain/dp/B00DBRV9EK


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> is this the 30T you went with?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Race-Face-104mm-Single-Chain/dp/B00DBRV9EK


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

I should have my Mayor within the week and am looking to have a 30 up front. 
I may end up switching to the RFCinch to have more options.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> I should have my Mayor within the week and am looking to have a 30 up front.
> I may end up switching to the RFCinch to have more options.


Just put a 26 or 28 granny on for winter riding.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> Just put a 26 or 28 granny on for winter riding.


I may just do that. Shoot, I could put a 22 on. The only problem may be tire rub. Has anyone tried using the granny gear on the Turbine with the Mayor yet?


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

My mayor


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

had about total of 20km in snow so far on my large mayor. im 6ft and was thinking medium but the shop convinced me to go with large instead. I usually ride medium trail bikes so was a bit worry about it and Im still not sure if it was a good choice or not... top tube length are actually really good but the seat tube length at 21inches feels pretty high. when I slam the seat down it still feel like im on my toe and I cant manual well because the seat is there. with seat high, pedalling position is really good and it climbs in snow like a champ seated down and loving it. how do you guys find the fit in relation to your height and length? it seem like people are riding it with seat posts set higher than mine...other than that im sold on fat biking. the fact I can go ride mountain bike all season is a game changer!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> I may just do that. Shot, I could put a 22 on. The only problem may be tire rub. Has anyone tried using the granny gear on the Turbine with the Mayor yet?


Yes.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> Yes.


yes, you used a granny or yes there will be rubbing?


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

I got my Mayor. Will post pics later, but first, how many spacers on bottom bracket? Thanks! Damon


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> yes, you used a granny or yes there will be rubbing?


Yes for the granny no for the rubbing.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

rockyjo1 said:


> yes for the granny no for the rubbing.


nice!!!


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

powanddirt said:


> how do you guys find the fit in relation to your height and length? it seem like people are riding it with seat posts set higher than mine...other than that im sold on fat biking. the fact I can go ride mountain bike all season is a game changer!


The Mayor definitely both fits and rides pretty big for the size I have. I typically fit between a small and medium frame and went with the small. It fits me pretty well, and the Mayor is actually very similar in fit to my Soul Cycles Dillinger which I always considered to be nearly too big for me. Even though I fit medium in some frames, I would not go any bigger whatsoever on the Mayor.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Snugs said:


> The Mayor definitely both fits and rides pretty big for the size I have. I typically fit between a small and medium frame and went with the small. It fits me pretty well, and the Mayor is actually very similar in fit to my Soul Cycles Dillinger which I always considered to be nearly too big for me. Even though I fit medium in some frames, I would not go any bigger whatsoever on the Mayor.


I'm 5' 8.5" and went with a med. that I'll get on wed. I'm hoping it'll be great. Can't wait.


----------



## KP snowman (Mar 4, 2010)

powanddirt ,I `am real picky about frame sizing & fit & by the looks of how much seat post you have out I think I would have gone with a med.There`s other factors to consider too ,mostly toptube length ,at 6' I would think you would have been a large size but it looks like you must have short legs with that little of a post sticking out.Even with that style of frame (toptube/seattube brace) I would have gone with a med & a longer stem if you needed to stretch out more,who know I`m sure other`s may see it differently.I would see if they would swap you frames.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> nice!!!


I have 4.7 Bulldozers on mine.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> I have 4.7 Bulldozers on mine.


thanks for asking the question I was thinking about. Mines coming with Bud/Lou. I'm keeping the Snowshoe XL's to stud.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> I'm keeping the Snowshoe XL's to stud.


What's your plan for studs?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Snugs said:


> What's your plan for studs?


just ordered these
Bicycle Tire Stud 45NRTH Replacement Steel Body with Carbide Tips 300pcs | eBay

and I don't even have my bike yet!!!


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

levee67 said:


> I got my Mayor. Will post pics later, but first, how many spacers on bottom bracket? Thanks! Damon


nice, hope you enjoy......2 on the drive side one on the non.


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

thanks for the input guys! from doing other sports I don't think I have short legs but who knows...however, I went for a good single track ride today and noticed a lot of things. my set and forget it setting of the seat is about 4 inches of post showing. when I have shoes on and when on snow, with seat down Im not on my toes and didn't feel that it was too high. I learnt that to have fun riding single track on snow you need to have your seat pretty high as you will be pedalling a lot( unless of course you are just riding downhill). I like the reach of large mayor with 50mm stem. a bit more stretched out compare to my summer ride but since I gotta pedal a lot on snow roomy cockpit felt nice. I really dislike riding with long stem but maybe it would feel good with med mayor...I just never felt riding fast with long stems. may need to look into bluto though. im not skilled enough to hold the line after jumps with rigid fork lol


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah more mayors more white powder...


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

kreater said:


> nice, hope you enjoy......2 on the drive side one on the non.


Hey, kreater, thanks for the quick reply! One more question below...

Right now I'm running one spacer on each end, plus the two BB axle adapters. Seems to work, but I'll fix tomorrow.

Man, was I a little puzzled when I first pushed the axle through the bottom bracket, and it stuck out an inch on each side!

Then I remembered the little cups in a bag, which I thought were extra hub cups for the wheels!

I have the flange/lip end against the bottom bracket. Is that correct?

Looking forward to the first ride tomorrow. Most of the snow is gone in Tahoe, so it'll be a dirt ride.

damon


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

I have Bulldozers on my Mayor as well but haven't had a chance to ride them in the snow. They are excellent in mud but was wondering about the white stuff.....have you been in snow yet?


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

*First Rides with the Mayor*

Between my wife and I, we put in over 20 miles this past weekend on the new Mayor. I reconned upper Pony Express to see if I could ride the 4-6 inches of snow at Echo Summit in South Lake Tahoe, but the snow was too deep and soft, and a multitude of hikers' post holes made it 100% push-the-bike.

I ended up bailing down a snow-covered fire road that was packed enough for me to actually ride the bike. My wife picked me up and a little later, I rode the XP from Strawberry to Kyburz, which was completely snow free.

On Sunday, my wife took the same ride on XP. Like me, she loved the bike.

Some observations.

On snow, I was down to 10 psi, but I was never able to really "ride" in the snow, even when the snow was hard enough for me to walk on without post holing. I'm wondering if riding on snow is only possible during certain conditions. I guess I'll find out. I ordered some GripStuds, so I'll give those a try, along with dropping tire pressure to 5-8 psi.

On dirt, the tires were at 20 psi and felt great. With the 1x11, I was able to climb super steep hills that left the rear wheel on my Blur spinning in the dirt.

The Mayor is around 32 pounds I think [just weighed it: 34.67 pounds], and with the 1x11, pedaling was not a chore. Certainly not as good as the Blur, but much easier than my 40-pound freeride bike, which I've ridden on the XP many times.

Best of all, The Mayor was a blast to ride on the downhills. With less travel the the Blur, I felt confident enough to blast downhill, riding over the largest pine cones, hitting rock drops and water bars to get some air. Good times!

Lastly, RSD put together a great bike. The bike is well made, the components fit right, and the bike looks bad ass.

Here's some pics from the first ride.

damon


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> picked it up today, here's a few phone pics


















I just picked up this beauty a few days ago. The bike shop and Alex at RSD say that this is a med. Alex said that they had to change the headtube size mid-production to accommodate the BLUTO. It measures at 150 mm on all the sizes of bikes. Which is 10-30mm larger than any of the bikes labeled on the RSD website.

It does feel a little big to me and I was hoping that you could do a some measuring of your med. for me? Alex said that they didn't change any of the other tube measurements. So your med. should be the same as this one.

On another note. The bike is awesome and a blast to ride. I give a more in depth review and head to head to head against the Specialized Fatboy and the Surly Ice Cream Truck soon.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet, looks great... If get a chance I will measure. The seattube water bottle cage is useless by the way. I am gonna change mine to a flask holder...


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

mattybfat said:


> The seattube water bottle cage is useless by the way. I am gonna change mine to a flask holder...


The King Cage version fits well on my small Mayor....


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Snugs said:


> The King Cage version fits well on my small Mayor....
> View attachment 958005


That's the one 😊


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Snugs said:


> The King Cage version fits well on my small Mayor....
> View attachment 958005


that's so burly.:thumbsup:


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

mattybfat said:


> Sweet, looks great... If get a chance I will measure. The seattube water bottle cage is useless by the way. I am gonna change mine to a flask holder...


Thanks. It'll be interesting to see.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

My head hub is 150 mm.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> My head hub is 150 mm.


nice. Thanks. Have you posted a pic. of your Mayor?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> I just picked up this beauty a few days ago. The bike shop and Alex at RSD say that this is a med. Alex said that they had to change the headtube size mid-production to accommodate the BLUTO. It measures at 150 mm on all the sizes of bikes. Which is 10-30mm larger than any of the bikes labeled on the RSD website.
> 
> It does feel a little big to me and I was hoping that you could do a some measuring of your med. for me? Alex said that they didn't change any of the other tube measurements. So your med. should be the same as this one.
> 
> On another note. The bike is awesome and a blast to ride. I give a more in depth review and head to head to head against the Specialized Fatboy and the Surly Ice Cream Truck soon.


My HTL is 120mm. Early 2015 production, size medium...


















I'm not understanding why they would change HTL for Bluto!? Norco Bigfoot & RM Blizzard have even shorter HT to name two. Lots of them out there with Blutos


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Got some snow finally, though wet and heavy. Should be good in a day or two...


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> My HTL is 120mm. Early 2015 production, size medium...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex at RSD said that they had to change the HT length so that the BLUTO crown would fit under the down tube. And it does by the slimmest of margins. I'll get a photo of that soon. The Blizzard and Bigfoot may have the BLUTO but can the bars spin? Also their downtube may be at different angle to allow the crown room. Not sure.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Here are a few shots from my second ride with The Mayor. We went out for a couple hours in temps of the mid 30's. Beautiful day, a bit icy under the fresh inch of snow. The Bud and Lou are great but studs would offer much more control for the conditions.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Alex at RSD said that they had to change the HT length so that the BLUTO crown would fit under the down tube. And it does by the slimmest of margins.


Really!! That's an issue? Doesn't seem to be for bikes with double crown forks?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Really!! That's an issue? Doesn't seem to be for bikes with double crown forks?


I don't know what to tell ya, except that. That's what Alex said last week. 
There must have been some issue or they wouldn't have changed design mid-production.

He said none of the other tubes were changed. Would you be willing to measure your ST and TT? Yours should be 490mmST and 585mmTT. I'll do mine tonight when I get to my bike. It's not at home right now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Yep...585 TT & 490 ST. Not that I care but RSD should publish whatever issue they have re Bluto on early production 2015 frames on their website. If someone did a Bluto upgrade and it didn't fit I would think they would be thoroughly pissed!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Yep...585 TT & 490 ST. Not that I care but RSD should publish whatever issue they have re Bluto on early production 2015 frames on their website. If someone did a Bluto upgrade and it didn't fit I would think they would be thoroughly pissed!


He said that they're going to update the site soon. But, yes. I agree. Maybe it would work with spacers under the headset?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

When did they start to sell The Mayor with the BLUTO?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Sunday & Sunshine *

Here is a ride I love to do right from the house. It's in the same area as my shoeing trail, which Blue and I do every night after I come home from work. Only got a few pics, I forgot to recharge my battery since the last shoot and it was almost dead 








STIL 








whoohoo...lakes are safe now


----------



## grodo (May 9, 2005)

Our favorite shop - Pro Mountain Outfitters - in Bridgeport, WV got two of these for us. My wife rides a MED, and I got the XL. (for sizing purposes, I simply matched them up as close to our XC bikes as possible. I was a little worried when I saw the height with the Snowshoe XLs ... but the fits are perfect) These are our first Fat bikes, and we're loving them so far. Here's a pic from yesterday at Cooper's Rock just outside of Morgantown WV.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*from tonight...*


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

BCD your love for photos shows, I can tell. Awesome quality, not to mention your impressive canvas.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mattybfat said:


> BCD your love for photos shows, I can tell. Awesome quality, not to mention your impressive canvas.


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Frenchman1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Frenchman1 said:


> View attachment 959802
> View attachment 959803
> View attachment 959804
> View attachment 959805
> ...


Nice ride. Is that a med. size?


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

The blue compression adjuster barely clears the downtube on my mayor.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Tracer650 said:


> The blue compression adjuster barely clears the downtube on my mayor.


yeah. Same here. This is why they changed the HT size to 150mm.


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

So anybody try a 100mm bluto on their mayor? I'm going to convert mine when the air springs come back into stock.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

that shouldn't change the crown height or am i wrong?


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

No it will change the static, head angle, bb height, and seat tube angle...


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

I was curious too if anyone was running 100 or even 120mm on their mayor. I understand that the angles and heights would change but you could effectively run more sag (30-40%) and bring the ride height down to 80mm equivalent. Would make the bluto nice and plush.

I was also wondering what peoples thoughts were on the head angle, in all of the pictures here (by the way the bikes look amazing) the head angle looks rather steep compared to other fat bikes. Just curious how you find they ride because of that?


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

The head angle is a little steep compared to other bikes but it handles fine. It's not as stable on steep gnarly stuff but that's not what I bought this bike for. This is the reason I want to put a 100mm spring in the fork. I actually wouldn't run the fork much softer as I think it's better firm. I only need it to take the edge off. 

I'm concerned with the seat angle getting to slack if I go 120 so I'm not going to. 100 should be fine.


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

Please, can someone with L and M frames post up stand over height where the seattube brace and top tube connect. Thanks!


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

wadedro said:


> Please, can someone with L and M frames post up stand over height where the seattube brace and top tube connect. Thanks!


Size L - 29.5"


----------



## grodo (May 9, 2005)

You mean at the top of the "V" where brace and toptube connect, correct?
I'm getting 29.5" for the Medium.
FWIW, the XL is measuring 29.75".

Both with stock rigid fork.

Also interestingly, the head tube length is the exact same for the Med. and XL. at roughly 5-7/8"


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

horizontallyopposed said:


> Size L - 29.5"


i should say, that's a large with rigid fork, not Bluto


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

horizontallyopposed said:


> i should say, that's a large with rigid fork, not Bluto


thanks guys exactly what I needed. Now to decide on frame color. To those with black how is the top coat holding? does the frame scratch easily? Leaning towards raw At this point. Thx


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

wadedro said:


> thanks guys exactly what I needed. Now to decide on frame color. To those with black how is the top coat holding? does the frame scratch easily? Leaning towards raw At this point. Thx


I can't comment on how the frame is holding up as I am currently in a cast  however I really like the raw frames. My shop only ordered a couple as they weren't sure what it would really look like, but it is a super cool colour.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Took The Mayor out last night for a few hours. Great riding. Great fun.


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

to confirm, all new models shipping out have a 150mm HT?


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

wadedro said:


> to confirm, all new models shipping out have a 150mm HT?


It appears so. My size small 2015 Mayor also has the 150mm head tube.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

I called RSD about this when I got my bike. Alex at RSD said that they changed the HT size on all the bikes to 150 mm to accommodate the BLUTO. He said that they wanted to have clearance for the crown. Which they do have by the slimmest of margins. I took a shot but it's hard to see the gap. I think I'd have a hard time fitting a piece of paper in between the DT and the crown, but it doesn't touch!


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

horizontallyopposed said:


> i should say, that's a large with rigid fork, not Bluto


Wow, my small frame with the rigid fork measures 29-5/8". Are you running the stock snowshoes?


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

anyone know anywhere else besides PedalThePlanet you can pick up a frame/fork? no medium frame/carbon forks in stock. I did email RSD directly today to check as well. thanks


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

also, who makes the wheels on the complete bike? anyone set em up tubeless yet?


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

wadedro said:


> also, who makes the wheels on the complete bike? anyone set em up tubeless yet?


I bought the 1x11 complete bike and mine have what seem like Weinmann rims laced to "Fatlab" hubs. They don't look promising for tubeless, but others on this thread may disagree with me. I am running 5-9 psi with the stock maxxis tubes. The ride is decent at the lower pressure, but would certainly be improved as a tubeless setup. I just don't think the rims will hold the bead very well at those lower pressures. Ghetto tubeless might be an option.


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

Werd on the ghetto method. Thank you


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

Snugs said:


> Wow, my small frame with the rigid fork measures 29-5/8". Are you running the stock snowshoes?


yes, stock snowshoes.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> I called RSD about this when I got my bike. Alex at RSD said that they changed the HT size on all the bikes to 150 mm to accommodate the BLUTO. He said that they wanted to have clearance for the crown. Which they do have by the slimmest of margins. I took a shot but it's hard to see the gap. I think I'd have a hard time fitting a piece of paper in between the DT and the crown, but it doesn't touch!


What year is this frame? 150 mm head tube?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

2015


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

wadedro said:


> anyone know anywhere else besides PedalThePlanet you can pick up a frame/fork? no medium frame/carbon forks in stock. I did email RSD directly today to check as well. thanks


any luck with the med. search? I like my bike a lot, but am also looking at an ICT. I may be interested in selling my med. Mayor if I like the ICT more.


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

I still have 2 weeks with a walking cast on my right ankle but had to take it for a little spin around the block as I had finished studding the tires.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

spoke to Alex at RSD another batch of frames should be coming in next week


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wish mine had the WTB seat.


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

anyone running a 100mm wheel with a Bud or Lou in the rear?


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

No but I don't see it as a problem


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

wadedro said:


> anyone running a 100mm wheel with a Bud or Lou in the rear?


I have Bud and Lou on the stock 80's. There's so much clearance you should have no problem.

I was actually comparing a Bud on CS compared to a Bud on the 80's just last night. The 100mm rim does really stretch the tire out a bit more.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

how much do the stock Mayor's weigh?

In particular, a large frame with carbon fork, base build?

Complete 1×10 Carbon Fork: CAD $1949.00 MSRP / USD $1849.00 MSRP

EDIT: Complete Bike weight, not frame.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

You can look back into this thread to maybe find some more discussion about what you ask. My stock size small 1x11 with the carbon fork comes in about 5lbs over RSD's claimed weight, around 34 by my scale. I would guess the large is going to be a little more.



Swerny said:


> how much do the stock Mayor's weigh?
> 
> In particular, a large frame with carbon fork, base build?
> 
> Complete 1×10 Carbon Fork: CAD $1949.00 MSRP / USD $1849.00 MSRP


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Swerny said:


> how much do the stock Mayor's weigh?
> 
> In particular, a large frame with carbon fork, base build?
> 
> Complete 1×10 Carbon Fork: CAD $1949.00 MSRP / USD $1849.00 MSRP


Medium frame was four pounds one oz my bike was 30.5 with Bulldozers and paddles


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Snugs said:


> You can look back into this thread to maybe find some more discussion about what you ask. My stock size small 1x11 with the carbon fork comes in about 5lbs over RSD's claimed weight, around 34 by my scale. I would guess the large is going to be a little more.


Thanks, i have read the whole thread but the numbers i did see reported varied a lot, plus some were custom builds.



RockyJo1 said:


> Medium frame was four pounds one oz my bike was 30.5 with Bulldozers and paddles


Thanks

Case in point, quite the variance in these 2 alone.

EDIT:

Beautiful bikes BTW. I like the Raw in particular


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Swerny said:


> Thanks, i have read the whole thread but the numbers i did see reported varied a lot, plus some were custom builds.
> 
> The Snowshoe XL would add some weight over the regular snowshoe or bulldozers.
> 
> ...


....


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Swerny said:


> Thanks, i have read the whole thread but the numbers i did see reported varied a lot, plus some were custom builds.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I'm not taking my med. apart just to weight the frame. shoot, I don't even know what the bike weighs now.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> I'm not taking my med. apart just to weight the frame. shoot, I don't even know what the bike weighs now.


No problem.

Looking for complete build weight, preferably stock, preferably large frame.

Just asking if anyone weighed their stock bike when they got it, that's all


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

Swerny said:


> No problem.
> 
> Looking for complete build weight, preferably stock, preferably large frame.
> 
> Just asking if anyone weighed their stock bike when they got it, that's all


Large with a bluto. I think it was 36?? I really don't remember. Planning on carbon nextie wheels and a 4" tire in the summer


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

I weighed my large (carbon fork), with Saint pedals and I seem to recall it was about 33. However I can double check that tonight.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

cheers guys!

:thumbsup:


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

I weighed mine again - Size Large, carbon fork, stock built plus Shimano Saint pedals and fully studded Snowshoe XLs and I get 33.25 lbs.


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

but are you running tubeless?


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

No, tubes.


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

This is my Mayor sporting a new set of Vanhelga's. This is a large frame with carbon wheels from light-bicycle laced to i9 hubs. Handle bars and seat post are also carbon. Total weight as it sits is 26.5lbs. To say I love this bike is an understatement!


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

bike looks great man! Congrats. What brakes are those?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

shipdog said:


> View attachment 966510
> This is my Mayor sporting a new set of Vanhelga's. This is a large frame with carbon wheels from light-bicycle laced to i9 hubs. Handle bars and seat post are also carbon. Total weight as it sits is 26.5lbs. To say I love this bike is an understatement!


Love the 'raw' Mayor. very cool.


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

Elixir 1 brakes....cheap but reliable. The rotors are the light weight one that Lamere uses on his light weight carbon bikes.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

Same wheelset I just built


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

Make sure u pick tires that you want for sure. Taking tires off these rims is very very very very difficult.


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

for those that bought just the frame/fork, did it come with a headset? FSA? thanks


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

Mine came with a Cane creek


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

While driving North on highway 400, North York (Toronto) I seen a Billboard that said "The Best Mayor Ever" and at the top I thought it had the letters RSD 
Has anyone else seen this billboard or have a picture? I tried scouring Google image but nothing.


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks for confirming. I guess I could have checked the RSD website, duh. just ordered a cane Creek conversion Crown race so I can run my Lefty fork on the mayor. Raw color frame hasn't arrived yet, hopefully this week. Lefty is also raw alum color and wheel set is gold anno marge lites. we'll see how the gold and silver colors work together. Will post up pictures when it's complete


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Enjoying my Mayor with some friends...*

Devil's Gap Trail into The Torrance Barrens..
















































































































































Nice pass BTW!









Great fun!!!


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

I love these pics. Happy people and happy doggie. Good times. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Burtfishmonger (Apr 19, 2014)

Those of you that built a mayor from the frame up, what did you run for BB/cranks?


Hoping to have my black mayor with white bluto completed Friday night!


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

I run a Race Face Turbine crank with a RF narrow wide 30 tooth chaining


----------



## Burtfishmonger (Apr 19, 2014)

shipdog said:


> I run a Race Face Turbine crank with a RF narrow wide 30 tooth chaining


Are you using any bottom bracket/crank spacers?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Burtfishmonger said:


> Are you using any bottom bracket/crank spacers?


Alex said two on one side and one on the other. I used two on each side.


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

RockyJo1 said:


> Alex said two on one side and one on the other. I used two on each side.


I use two and one as well.... I guess it comes down to shift performance and feel. Have fun!!


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

got the frame today, but no seatpost collar. what size collar do I need?


----------



## Burtfishmonger (Apr 19, 2014)

wadedro said:


> got the frame today, but no seatpost collar. what size collar do I need?


34.9 for seatpost collar


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

The Mayor goes on another night ride.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

I like the Mayor so much I put a ring on it.26T NW Wolf Tooth to be exact. Great addition to an awesome bike.


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

Spring dirt mode


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

Wadedro that is badass!


Uploaded from my Commodore64


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

Thx. He sleeps in the living room


----------



## rger8 (Mar 12, 2012)

O man, that is one bad boy!!!


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

I heard they getting another shipment of frames in soon. Also heard they might be on sale...if you been wondering about a mayor now is probably a good time to get on board


----------



## ten80 (Aug 16, 2014)

Currently running a Race Face Cinch crankset with spindle for 190mm frames and there is a ton of clearance between either crank arm and the chainstays. Can anyone confirm if the 170mm spindle will work for 2015 frames?

Wadedro, what are you running?


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

the RSD website has been down for a week.....curious to know if the pricing is the same or if they have updated the parts spec.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ten80 said:


> Currently running a Race Face Cinch crankset with spindle for 190mm frames and there is a ton of clearance between either crank arm and the chainstays. Can anyone confirm if the 170mm spindle will work for 2015 frames?
> 
> Wadedro, what are you running?


What is the spacing on a 170 mm?


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you have at least 12mm of clearance on each side? The 170mm spindle will move the crank arms 20mm closer.



ten80 said:


> Currently running a Race Face Cinch crankset with spindle for 190mm frames and there is a ton of clearance between either crank arm and the chainstays. Can anyone confirm if the 170mm spindle will work for 2015 frames?
> 
> Wadedro, what are you running?


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

You'll want to make sure the chain won't rub on the tire being 10mm closer on the one side


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

ten80 said:


> Currently running a Race Face Cinch crankset with spindle for 190mm frames and there is a ton of clearance between either crank arm and the chainstays. Can anyone confirm if the 170mm spindle will work for 2015 frames?
> 
> Wadedro, what are you running?


ten80, any particular reason for the 170...it will come very close to the chain stays doing so.


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

ten80 said:


> Currently running a Race Face Cinch crankset with spindle for 190mm frames and there is a ton of clearance between either crank arm and the chainstays. Can anyone confirm if the 170mm spindle will work for 2015 frames?
> 
> Wadedro, what are you running?


190 spacing. 1x10(42t wolftooth) 
170 wouldn't clear the stays


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Torrance Barrens Crust Ride...*

Crusty Day for The Mayor


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice shots BCD. Hear/see any wolves up there?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Nice shots BCD. Hear/see any wolves up there?


Just my Blue!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

15% off now for April delivery contact your local dealer.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks like some pretty big changes coming to the Mayor....if this site is accurate:

RSD | MAYOR Aluminum

197 Maxle rear, Mulefut rims, 150 MM spacing carbon fork,


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Solid build for the price...


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

well, proud new owner of a Bluto equipped, Raw Mayor, size large.

Picked it up locally, used.

So stoked! What a massive step up from my KHS.

First ride hopefully this Friday..thank you long weekend!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Well what is your verdict?


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

RockyJo1 said:


> Well what is your verdict?


Did a ride on my cross bike instead...snow was too soft. Might try tomorrow morning


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Got a short 1 hour, 8 km ride in yesterday in very marginal conditions.
Trail varied from sugar snow that was pretty much unrideable, mud, ice etc.
Bike felt good, I think it fits better than the khs I had before it.
I do think I have a bent cassette. Looked off and chain skipped in the granny. Easy fix.
Played with the bluto a bit. I was running 140 psi for my 210 pounds.
Happy new owner for sure


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

140 psi ??? that does make it a tough ride. I assume you mean 14, still might be too much. When in doubt let air out.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

temporoad said:


> 140 psi ??? that does make it a tough ride. I assume you mean 14, still might be too much. When in doubt let air out.


140 in the bluto fork....not the tires

I started with about 8 psi in the tires (snowshoe xl) and aired down twice


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

Keep an eye on the hub axle. I was getting some skipping and popping and it was the hub failing. You may want to get the chromoly axle upgrade at your weight


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Tracer650 said:


> Keep an eye on the hub axle. I was getting some skipping and popping and it was the hub failing. You may want to get the chromoly axle upgrade at your weight


Thanks. I was reading your thread. Did the steel axle and rebuild solve your issues?


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

So far it is all good


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

Some pics from this morning's ride on the Pony Express trail from Strawberry to Kyburz.

Was snowing lightly when I left but picked up later on. 

First ride on 150 studs equally distributed to front/back tires. Even more traction!

Rear derailleur is clicking; I wonder if it's the bad hub/axle issue discussed before?

damon


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

Probably the hub. It starts off kind of innocent like the derailleur hanger alignment is off then gets louder and louder. Also looks like I'm not the only one who felt the stock stem was way to freaking long


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pictures. Very moody and some awesome scenery.



levee67 said:


> Some pics from this morning's ride on the Pony Express trail from Strawberry to Kyburz.
> 
> Was snowing lightly when I left but picked up later on.
> 
> ...


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Tracer650 said:


> Probably the hub. It starts off kind of innocent like the derailleur hanger alignment is off then gets louder and louder. Also looks like I'm not the only one who felt the stock stem was way to freaking long


already switched mine out with the Salsa 70mm and salt flat bars from my ICT. The ICT got the long stem and risers. Totally different riding bikes now. The Mayor is just plain knarly with the moto style it has now. Still and upright feel but like an racer too. It's sick.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

ADKMTNBIKER, so you've got a Mayor and ICT?! I'm torn between the two... Thinking the slacker head angle in the ICT would be better for the steep tecky trails I ride but then the lighter aluminum would be nice too. I'd go with a 100/120 Bluto either way. Maybe I wait for the next gen Mayor which supposedly comes with a slacker head angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

peterdaam said:


> ADKMTNBIKER, so you've got a Mayor and ICT?! I'm torn between the two... Thinking the slacker head angle in the ICT would be better for the steep tecky trails I ride but then the lighter aluminum would be nice too. I'd go with a 100/120 Bluto either way. Maybe I wait for the next gen Mayor which supposedly comes with a slacker head angle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Have them both at this time. It's hard to give you a good answer though as we still have a foot of hard pack and I haven't gotten to ride either bike on the tougher trails yet. I'll get back to you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Awesome, looking forward to your thoughts!
There is also that Bucksaw that keeps tempting me too ;-)


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

peterdaam said:


> Awesome, looking forward to your thoughts!
> There is also that Bucksaw that keeps tempting me too ;-)


So far I've ridden the Mayor the most with the stock setup on a variety of trails. The setup made it have a very upright feel. It handled the steep up hills great and wasn't bad on the down hills. The upright position made the downhills a little strange feeling though. Since I've switched the bars to the flats with the shorter stem. The ride is much lower and seems to handle quicker. I only did the switch 2 days ago so I'm still getting used to it but I like the change.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

Tracer650 said:


> Keep an eye on the hub axle. I was getting some skipping and popping and it was the hub failing.


This skipping and popping is exactly what's happening. Also, when in low gear pedaling uphill, if I'm cranking too hard, the rear will skip/pop to next gear. Only if I baby it can I get uphill without tipping over.

damon

ETA: As before, both Marvin at Fatlab and Alex at RSD have responded promptly to my emails. Good CS!


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

RSD 27.5 + frame looks interesting.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Saw that but more interested in the new Mayor!!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RSD Welcome - RSD

The new site is up!!!

Checking out the Mayor now. Some major changes in how the bikes are going to come. Build kit 2 looks like it'll be hot with the 1X11 GX drivetrain. And with the 150mm HT for all sizes. Hydroformed frame. Pretty interesting.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Very interesting! Though I hope they offer more colours than orange!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

nicer crankset too. all around a sicker bike. Anyone want to buy a used 2015 Mayor Med.?


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> RSD Welcome - RSD
> 
> The new site is up!!!
> 
> Checking out the Mayor now. Some major changes in how the bikes are going to come. Build kit 2 looks like it'll be hot with the 1X11 GX drivetrain. And with the 150mm HT for all sizes. Hydroformed frame. Pretty interesting.





peterdaam said:


> Very interesting! Though I hope they offer more colours than orange!


agreed.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

although it doesn't look that way from the site. Maybe they're going the Surly route.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

True... If that's the case, I hope it's a good orange!

Lots of good changes, namely the head angle and designed for 100mm fork are what I really like. Better parts all around though that's normal through different model years. 

This might be the tipping point for me to sell the all-mountain/enduro steed!

I really like the ICT but don't fancy the weight. And the bucksaw would be amazing but I'm tempted to go hardtail for something completely different!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

peterdaam said:


> True... If that's the case, I hope it's a good orange!
> 
> Lots of good changes, namely the head angle and designed for 100mm fork are what I really like. Better parts all around though that's normal through different model years.
> 
> ...


The ICT is a damn solid bike. I've been riding the ICT for the last couple of weeks. I may have fallen for it. But I agree, the weight is a little of an issue going uphill. Especially when my wife passes me on her 9:ZERO:7. But the handling going downhill and the riding position are pretty nice. I'm ready to switch back to the Mayor to see if I still like it as much on the dirt as on the snow. I'll report back in a few with that info.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

The 68 degree head angle of the ICT is a big point for me... The new Mayor at 69 is close but I'm pretty sure I'd appreciate slacker here in North Vancouver!


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

I wanna see the orange! (my favourite colour) I wonder if the divorce would be worth it to upgrade from a 2015 to 2016 Mayor?


Uploaded from my Commodore64


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

horizontallyopposed said:


> I wanna see the orange! (my favourite colour) I wonder if the divorce would be worth it to upgrade from a 2015 to 2016 Mayor?
> 
> Uploaded from my Commodore64


that's a very good question.


----------



## ten80 (Aug 16, 2014)

levee67 said:


> ETA: As before, both Marvin at Fatlab and Alex at RSD have responded promptly to my emails. Good CS!


Some of the best customer service I have encountered in quite a while. I had an issue with my frame and a replacement was in my hands in Anchorage three days later. I proudly rock what is probably the only Mayor in Anchorage


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Tracer650 said:


> So anybody try a 100mm bluto on their mayor? I'm going to convert mine when the air springs come back into stock.





Tracer650 said:


> No it will change the static, head angle, bb height, and seat tube angle...





peterdaam said:


> I was curious too if anyone was running 100 or even 120mm on their mayor. I understand that the angles and heights would change but you could effectively run more sag (30-40%) and bring the ride height down to 80mm equivalent. Would make the bluto nice and plush.
> 
> I was also wondering what peoples thoughts were on the head angle, in all of the pictures here (by the way the bikes look amazing) the head angle looks rather steep compared to other fat bikes. Just curious how you find they ride because of that?


So, did anyone get around to running a 100 MM Bluto on the "old" Mayor?

I'm debating changing mine from 80 to 100. That will also give me the slacker HA of the "new" one


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

horizontallyopposed said:


> I still have 2 weeks with a walking cast on my right ankle but had to take it for a little spin around the block as I had finished studding the tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had this bike at a store in my city. Didnt realize it came like that vs what the website said (with 11 speed, snowshoe xls and bb7s). Kind of kicking my self for my farley. Could have got this bike and got some cheap fat b nimbles for summer! Looking at $500 plus tax for 2 dillinger 4s in canada..... Oh well.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

solarplex said:


> They had this bike at a store in my city. Didnt realize it came like that vs what the website said (with 11 speed, snowshoe xls and bb7s). Kind of kicking my self for my farley. Could have got this bike and got some cheap fat b nimbles for summer! Looking at $500 plus tax for 2 dillinger 4s in canada..... Oh well.


I get my tires same place I get my women mail order off the interweb.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> I get my tires same place I get my women mail order off the interweb.


If you can point me to cheap dillinger 4s that would be cool


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

solarplex said:


> If you can point me to cheap dillinger 4s that would be cool


Bike24 looks like a little over 350. Did see any on Aebikes.com.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*On the rocks...*

one of my favourite local trails, the Torrance Barrens. Impressed, and to be honest somewhat surprised how good the Mayor is rock riding these trails compared to how my old 2005 Pugs was! Some pics...


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> one of my favourite local trails, the Torrance Barrens. Impressed, and to be honest somewhat surprised how good the Mayor is rock riding these trails compared to how my old 2005 Pugs was! Some pics...


great photos BCD. I love the scenery where you ride. Would love to check it out someday. 
About the handling of the Mayor. Let me begin with, I've been on the ICT for the last few weeks and just took the Mayor out again today. Before I started on the ICT I had fallen in love with the riding position of the Mayor and thought the handling was good but difficult to tell in the winter. I also didn't have anything to compare it to as it was my first fatbike. Now having ridden the ICT and the Mayor a bunch. RSD is the handling winner hands down. The Mayor is a trail beast and will eat all the ups and downs for a snack and the single track handling is really impressive. The ICT is just slow comparatively. Granted it still has the CS compared to the 80's on the Mayor. But WOW. The Mayor. What an awesome bike.


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

Just an FYI to my Mayor riding friends....... I put Vanhelga's on my bike and cant begin to tell you how amazing the bike handles. The bike is very agile and sure footed. Zero self steer and could really hall the mail on any terrain. For what its worth boyz it was $$$ well spent


----------



## shipdog (Jan 2, 2015)

shipdog said:


> Just an FYI to my Mayor riding friends....... I put Vanhelga's on my bike and cant begin to tell you how amazing the bike handles. The bike is very agile and sure footed. Zero self steer and could really hall the mail on any terrain. For what its worth boyz it was $$$ well spent


.....side note. I was riding with my pal who was sporting a Borealis Yampa "full carbon" with husker du's and was carving up the turns in front of hime. Gotta love the MAYOR!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

shipdog said:


> .....side note. I was riding with my pal who was sporting a Borealis Yampa "full carbon" with husker du's and was carving up the turns in front of hime. Gotta love the MAYOR!


I've been going Bud /Lou for a while and can't complain on the dirt/rock or sand. I'm really lovin' the BLUTO for the off snow riding. They soak up the roots and stuff. Especially with running a little higher pressure. 10-12. I never seemed to need or notice them in the winter.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Buckshots...*

Buckwallow Cycling Centre


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Did my first dirt ride on the weekend with the Mayor on On One Floaters. 

I was running too much tire pressure, was sick, tired and hungover. 

Let's just say my usual trails were a lot harder than i remember them being on my Stache! I managed to ride everything with a 30T front, 11-36 rear. 

I messed around with the fit when i got home by slamming the stem. The front felt very tall to me on the ride despite having "only" an 80 MM travel Bluto. 

I'll keep posting updates. I almost bought a set of FBN tires to drop some rolling weight and am considering the One Up 42t cog as well.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

I bit the bullet and ordered the One Up kit and a pair of 120 TPI FBN's and some Q light tubes. 

Rolling weight loss and making sure to not be hungover next ride should help.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey don't forget you can put a granny gear on and manual shift when you need the extra climbing power.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

RockyJo1 said:


> Hey don't forget you can put a granny gear on and manual shift when you need the extra climbing power.


Yes, i already have a 30t front ring in place of the stock 32t.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

The new Mayor, posted on RSD's Facebook page.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Looks good.*


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

The rear brake cable routing looks ridiculous...


----------



## Alain2 (Jan 19, 2015)

I sold my 2015 Rocky Mountain Blizzard with Bluto last week and I just ordered a RSD Mayor Aluminium painted orange. I got the build kit #2, which is 1x11 Sram and carbon solid forks. Some people may ask why no more Bluto, well the Bluto suspension was almost useless for me as I only ride fat bike during winter. The combination of snow and soft tires were doing most of the suspension and that big Rockshox was just extra weight to carry. Now I just wish the rear hub will hold solid and be better that the Wheeltech that came with the Blizzard.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

It will be interesting to hear your thoughts comparing the blizzard and the mayor!


----------



## Alain2 (Jan 19, 2015)

Delivery for 2016 models is scheduled for late October 2015, just in time for winter bike.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Some 100 mm rims and Snowshoe 2XL would make that thing a snow eating machine.


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

i have large 2015 mayor with carbon fork, all parts stock except stem, bar, grips and seat. although I got used to riding this huge size large frame I want to get 2016 frame in medium when its available and wondering if all the parts are swappable...? rear spacing is different I think...do I need a new hub or wheel? im guessing front is all good...I hope


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

powanddirt said:


> i have large 2015 mayor with carbon fork, all parts stock except stem, bar, grips and seat. although I got used to riding this huge size large frame I want to get 2016 frame in medium when its available and wondering if all the parts are swappable...? rear spacing is different I think...do I need a new hub or wheel? im guessing front is all good...I hope


Are you getting frame or frame and fork? The new frame is set for a 490 fork and I think the old fork is 468 mm?


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

id like to get frame only and set it up with my 2015 fork if possible...would the head angle be too steep? do any of these fat bike wheel hubs have convertible caps?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

How much is putting a hundred millimeter Bluto on my Mayor going to throw off the geometry?


----------



## powanddirt (May 18, 2012)

i meant how much difference in head angle would putting my 2015 carbon fork on 2016 mayor frame make...


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

has anyone tried running 29+ on the Mayor?

In particular, does 29+ clear the Bluto?

Thanks


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Swerny said:


> has anyone tried running 29+ on the Mayor?
> 
> In particular, does 29+ clear the Bluto?
> 
> Thanks


Off the RSD site


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Have I read somewhere that there were creaking/ cracking issues with the 2015 and earlier frames? I have recently developed a continuous creaking sound from my Mayors frame.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Have I read somewhere that there were creaking/ cracking issues with the 2015 and earlier frames? I have recently developed a continuous creaking sound from my Mayors frame.


Oh no. I was just about to buy a 2014 mayor used. I'm going to look into this. Where did you read it?


----------



## Burtfishmonger (Apr 19, 2014)

I had a bad creak with my 2015, came to find it was a loose dérailleur hanger. Didn't ever think a loose hanger could make that much noise.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Have I read somewhere that there were creaking/ cracking issues with the 2015 and earlier frames? I have recently developed a continuous creaking sound from my Mayors frame.


Check your BB bearings.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

Mine has a bit of a creak, but it seems to originate from the front of the bike.

Sent from my XT1019 using Tapatalk


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

anyone around the height of 5'5-5'7 here? I want to know your opinion on the standover height for your frame. I can't find a geometry chart for the 2015 but the 2016 quotes 73Xmm which might be a bit tall. 

Thanks


----------



## Alain2 (Jan 19, 2015)

Stay on the pedals and your gonna be fine!


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

KantoBoy the standover from 15 to 16 are almost identical, what is your inseam. And some truth in Alain2's comment as well. If its close you should be fine. Winter boots and all


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm 5' 8' and have a medium. Hope this helps.


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

kreater said:


> KantoBoy the standover from 15 to 16 are almost identical, what is your inseam. And some truth in Alain2's comment as well. If its close you should be fine. Winter boots and all


Do you have the 2015 geometry chart handy? I can't find one for 2015 (the website has the 2016 up)

My inseam is at 28inches


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

Snugs said:


> Mine has a bit of a creak, but it seems to originate from the front of the bike.
> 
> Sent from my XT1019 using Tapatalk


If running carbon fork with expander wedge in steerer tube instead of star fangled nut as recommended for carbon steerers check for tightness.


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

I see that MEC is stocking the Mayor.

RSD Bikes Mayor with Carbon Fork Bicycle (Unisex) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Very cool! Though it looks like the 2015 version, not the 2016.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

that is cool, and a 2015 for sure


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> I'm 5' 8' and have a medium. Hope this helps.


5' 8.5" here with a 2015 med. 2nd gen frame with the 150 mm HT and Bluto. Feels a touch big for me but it's still fun. It LOVES to jump and take air. If your 5' 7" then you should probably get the small.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> 5' 8.5" here with a 2015 med. 2nd gen frame with the 150 mm HT and Bluto. Feels a touch big for me but it's still fun. It LOVES to jump and take air. If your 5' 7" then you should probably get the small.


80 or 100 mm ? Thinking about getting one but I don't want to screw up the handling.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

it comes stock with the 80mm Bluto


----------



## webmonkey8 (Dec 10, 2014)

Can The Mayor be setup to be single-speed or used with an IGH?


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

webmonkey8 said:


> Can The Mayor be setup to be single-speed or used with an IGH?


Webmonkey8, you can run the Mayor, previous or updated version as a single speed. All that would be required is a chain tensioner of sorts, Pauls Melvin is great in this application. As far as Internaly geared hubs it would come down to hub size, previous Mayor is 190mm the updated is 197mm.


----------



## webmonkey8 (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for the info. I have the 190 mm version.



kreater said:


> Webmonkey8, you can run the Mayor, previous or updated version as a single speed. All that would be required is a chain tensioner of sorts, Pauls Melvin is great in this application. As far as Internaly geared hubs it would come down to hub size, previous Mayor is 190mm the updated is 197mm.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Does anyone have tried the Snowshoe 2XL on the rear of the 2015 bike?
On the front it cannot fit between the fork legs, but on the rear I'm pretty sure it will fit.
But as the OD is bigger than the XL, that might interfere with the seat tube. I just want to be sure before ordering the tire.

Another thing, to date it seems impossible to find any stock in Canada for the Snowshoe 2XL. Or does anyone know where the secret stash is located?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Snowshoe XL front and back. You want studded?


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

No I don't want studded.
I already got the XLs, I want to go to the 2XL for the rear, it's not the same tire...


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry didn't see that on my phone no way a 2 XL will fit.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

They do not have the 2XL, and they are not in Canada either


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Supposedly fits the 2016 Mayor.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes windigo, but I was too cheap to buy a 2016, so I went for a 2015 closeout.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

I think the XL is a ton of tire, and maybe overkill anyway. Have you used them in snow? What do you want to run the 2XL's for?

Sent from my XT1019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi,
I'm converting the bike to electric, and it will be used mostly in the winter, in snow. I want a maximum of floatation.
I have another bike for the summer.


----------



## Snugs (Dec 29, 2014)

Altair said:


> Hi,
> I'm converting the bike to electric, and it will be used mostly in the winter, in snow. I want a maximum of floatation.
> I have another bike for the summer.


This makes a lot more sense than what I was picturing. I can hardly bear the rolling resistance of the XL's on dry ground, I can't imagine what the 2XL's are like. Good luck!

Sent from my XT1019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

He-He-He... Yes, they are power hogs.
I wonder what it will be like on snow.
But of course, it heavily depends on what pressure you're running the tires at.
I'm going tubeless, to be able to run very low pressures.


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey, RSD Mayor 2015 black V3 owner here! Time to revive this thread! I've read it all so I wanted to share my experience with the beast too! 
Yes it looks like a V3 as been made since my 2015 raw V2 cracked...but got replaced in no time by the LBS. Still in love with the bike!
Been also upgraded with a steel rear axle, OneUp conversion kit 11-42t mate with Absoluteblack 26t oval & bash guard. Also running the rear Vee XL backward to help on the traction and no more than 5psi. Soon to be BUD & LOU but for now, this will have to do!
Also cut the steer tube to lower the front as much as possible, even switch the stem downward. It suits me perfectly now! Maybe a Gravity Dropper Turbo LP next, to properly feel like going downhill in winter! 

















2015 V2







2015 V3?


----------



## webmonkey8 (Dec 10, 2014)

Altair - have you converted your bike to electric? What motor are you planning on using? Post pics, please.



Altair said:


> Hi,
> I'm converting the bike to electric, and it will be used mostly in the winter, in snow. I want a maximum of floatation.
> I have another bike for the summer.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

if anyone is looking to sell their 2016 Mayor carbon fork, let me know.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes it's done. I used a MAC motor that I converted from hub drive to mid-drive.
Works very well!. 
This is not the place to discuss e-bikes, so I'm attaching just one pic. Note that on the pic, I do not have pedals installed because I'm missing one part. So I made temporary pegs, transforming it into a... motorcycle.:eekster:
I shall make a build thread on Endless Sphere sometime.
BTW, the Veetire Snowshoe 2XL doesn't fit on this 2015 frame.


----------



## Raidthefridgeguy (Apr 19, 2012)

"Been also upgraded with a steel rear axle, OneUp conversion kit 11-42t mate with Absoluteblack 26t oval & bash guard."

I am curious about your thoughts on the oval chain ring. Also, is it screwed into the inner holes and the bash guard is screwed into the outer holes on the crank? Which ring did you get? I am feeling like 26 tooth is the sweet spot for my local trails so that I don't have to go beyond the stock 12-36 on the back end.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

dhbasher, could you please give me info on the steel rear axle you use? (In case I need it later...)


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

Raidthefridgeguy said:


> "Been also upgraded with a steel rear axle, OneUp conversion kit 11-42t mate with Absoluteblack 26t oval & bash guard."
> 
> I am curious about your thoughts on the oval chain ring. Also, is it screwed into the inner holes and the bash guard is screwed into the outer holes on the crank? Which ring did you get? I am feeling like 26 tooth is the sweet spot for my local trails so that I don't have to go beyond the stock 12-36 on the back end.


The 26t is very nice for climbing and let me use more speeds on the rear. I was only using the 4 smallest speed (biggest cog) with the 32t.
You don't really notice de oval except it feels easy to keep my pace with less effort. Really help if you use flat pedal.
Don't feel any dead zone anymore.

And yeah, the 26t ring is 64bcd to go inside but you need a star spacer too to keep the chainline I think.

The bash guard just use the 104bcd original bolts on the outside.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

Altair said:


> dhbasher, could you please give me info on the steel rear axle you use? (In case I need it later...)


The steel axle is suppose to fix the problems that can be cause by the aluminum axle that tend to bend and could affect the cassette body.

It also help stiffing up the rear end.
The bike shop had them in stock since they had a few defective rear hub to fix...

It's part of a recall apparently so better safe than sorry! Perhaps it's a FatLab axle or a "standard" 10mmx190mm steel axle?

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks dhbasher.
I checked mine and it's aluminum.
I'll keep this in mind for the future.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Altair, you should contact your LBS and get your steel axle. The steel axle will prevent your pawls from wearing unevenly.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi RSD,
In fact, I bought my bike directly from you, invoice 1274. I think it was your last 2015 in the small size.

As I understand it, this is a warranty replacement?
Could you send me a PM on this.
Thanks for your involvement.


----------



## Flyingjib (Jun 7, 2014)

Just wondering if the 2016 mayor has the steel axle?


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Then it should have been replaced already. to be sure, you can just unscrew the end caps and pulled the axle out. It takes 30 seconds. If it's greenish, it's aluminum. If it's silver, it's steel


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

No, the 2016 uses Sun Ringle SRC hubs


----------



## Flyingjib (Jun 7, 2014)

Cool, thanks RSD.


----------



## Flyingjib (Jun 7, 2014)

Also, any known issues with the Sun Ringle hubs?


----------



## Flyingjib (Jun 7, 2014)

*The Mayor in It's Element*

Some pics from last weekend:


----------



## Jack'sDad (Sep 4, 2005)

I want to say how happy I am with my '16 Mayor I was surprised at the value even after I ordered it and put it together, I am amazed of what you get for the money. They answered my numerous stupid questions and the whole process was painless.

I bought it to put the 2XL tires on, but that will wait till they are available retail again.

I went out in the snow yesterday and this bike rips. Very playful geometry. It wants to go airborne every chance you give it. My only modifications: I put a Bud up front and put tubeless valves in. They come with the strips and tubeless tape preinstalled. Have not lost a drip of stans yet. I ran 6psi front and 7psi rear on packed trails.

There is 6" clearance between chain stays and a little less in the fork.

Rob


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

I like the lines on these frames, but what is up with the rear brake cable mounting. Seems like a big oversight.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks RSD, I removed it and I can confirm it's aluminum.
I will wait for you to contact me.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> 80 or 100 mm ? Thinking about getting one but I don't want to screw up the handling.


Sorry for the late reply. The BLUTO is an 80 mm. They're definitely nice to have in the summer. I haven't switched grease or dampers yet. So in the winter I just leave them locked out. I'd like to get some carbon forks for it.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Sorry for the late reply. The BLUTO is an 80 mm. They're definitely nice to have in the summer. I haven't switched grease or dampers yet. So in the winter I just leave them locked out. I'd like to get some carbon forks for it.


Contact Alex at RSD and see if he has any of the old 468 mm ones left over.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

email us at [email protected] with your info. We'll send you a replacement axle Monday


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> Contact Alex at RSD and see if he has any of the old 468 mm ones left over.


I'll do that


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RSD Bikes said:


> email us at [email protected] with your info. We'll send you a replacement axle Monday


Contact Alex at RSD and see if he has any of the old 468 mm ones left over.

Alex, 
Do you have any of the old 468mm carbon forks around?
Thanks,
Zeke


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Zeke, we don't have any of the 2015 forks left. That said, we have another version of the fork that is 135mm front spacing and 483mm A to C. The 2015 was 468mm.
The 2016 fork only comes in 490mm A to C and 150mm front spacing


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

RockyJo1 said:


> Contact Alex at RSD and see if he has any of the old 468 mm ones left over.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ADKMTNBIKER said:
> ...


----------



## etik05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Anybody have success converting their 2015 rsd mayor to tubeless using the original rims and XL tires ?. How did you deal with the Schrader valve holes ? I have the tubeless presta valve but I would require with some modifications ie drill out presta holes which I would prefer to avoid . I can't find much info? Thanks in advance for any suggestions from RSD or bikers.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

etik05 said:


> Anybody have success converting their 2015 rsd mayor to tubeless using the original rims and XL tires ?. How did you deal with the Schrader valve holes ? I have the tubeless presta valve but I would require with some modifications ie drill out presta holes which I would prefer to avoid . I can't find much info? Thanks in advance for any suggestions from RSD or bikers.


why not run presta valves?

The original owner of my bike managed to get the XL's setup with Gorilla tape and presta valves, but at the time i bought the bike, one of the tires had burped and he had put a tube in it.

I have since put Q-tubes superlight tubes in each.

I spoke to RSD and they said it's doable with the XL's but next to impossible with Bud and Lou.

If I decide to go tubeless, I may try the FattyStripper method or ghetto tubeless if I don't upgrade the wheels.

The 2016 rims are a lot more tubeless friendly than the 2015's


----------



## -craig- (Feb 16, 2016)

just FYI, on my 2015 mayor, in under a year I shredded my hub (fixed under warranty with extra springs), then I broke my axle (fixed under warranty with the new steel axle), then I blew my hub again (fixed under warranty with all new hub internals - new pawls and driver). it's running like a top right now - even with the issues, I've been really happy with the bike.


----------



## etik05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply . I purchased the Orange Seal kit with the schraeder valves prior to taking delivery of the bike , I then notice the larger presta valve holes in the rim. Not sure this will be compatible or work effectively without some modifications . What kind of presta valves did the original owner put in ? I would consider the Q tubes 2.7 work the 4.8 tire ?


----------



## etik05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Craig , that's a bit alarming . My bike spent the first 3 weeks in the shop waiting for an 1 X 11 sram upgrade prior to taking delivery ( not RSD or the shops fault , sram back ordered parts ) No regrets getting that 42 tooth rear . I hate the idea of having the bike in for repairs under warranty , even worse after warranty . Was there any warning signs for the shredded hub or axle . I am relatively light and weak and hope this will be easier on the bike . I like the bike so far , XL tires seems to grab and retain a lot of snow on it but I guess that can be replaced later


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RSD Bikes said:


> Zeke, we don't have any of the 2015 forks left. That said, we have another version of the fork that is 135mm front spacing and 483mm A to C. The 2015 was 468mm.
> The 2016 fork only comes in 490mm A to C and 150mm front spacing


Thanks. I was hoping for the older version. As the front end is a little to high on my bike. I also believe I'm holding one of the coveted aluminum axles. I'll check later.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*The Mayor, Blue, and I*

...on my lake trail


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

nice!!! always great photos BCD, great to see the Mayor out in the wild.


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*










Uploaded from my Commodore64


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

kreater said:


> nice!!! always great photos BCD, great to see the Mayor out in the wild.


Thanks Kreater! Yep ...this old boy is still kickin'


----------



## Skiffer709 (Oct 26, 2015)

*2016 Mayor paint chipping*

I'm riding the 2016 and have nothing but good thing to say about the bike except for the paint job. Is anyone else having an issue with chipped paint?


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Skiffer709, would you mind send us pictures of your chipped paint? We have not had a single issue to date. Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## Paco taco (Jan 26, 2016)

So we all know the 2016 mayor will fit the snow shoe 2xl on 80mm rims. But will the 2xl on 100mm rims fit????? Hmmmm


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

A few pics of my bike,after we got tons of freezing rain, and two days after, four inches of snow.





















Pedals not installed, again...


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

deleted. 

Thanks for clearing up my question Alex!


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking into the orange ’16 frameset to build up, what would likely be a better fit for me at 177cm which is I think about 5'9" or so?, M or L? I normally run 45-60mm stems and wider bars around 760 or so.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

kreater said:


> nice!!! always great photos BCD, great to see the Mayor out in the wild.


Muskoka ride ...a sweet 20K


----------



## cervelott (Aug 10, 2010)

Just got the 2016 Mayor v2 in raw. Amazing bike as I rode it for the first time today and she ran flawlessly. At 6'3" the XL fits beautifully. Great components, didn't feel heavy...nice ride.

Check the guys out at Power In Motion in Calgary. Great deal on the bike as per their current internet ad.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

kryten said:


> Looking into the orange '16 frameset to build up, what would likely be a better fit for me at 177cm which is I think about 5'9" or so?, M or L? I normally run 45-60mm stems and wider bars around 760 or so.


Medium


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

cervelott said:


> Just got the 2016 Mayor v2 in raw. Amazing bike as I rode it for the first time today and she ran flawlessly. At 6'3" the XL fits beautifully. Great components, didn't feel heavy...nice ride.
> 
> Check the guys out at Power In Motion in Calgary. Great deal on the bike as per their current internet ad.


cervelott any pics, I'm going to be ordering a Mayor next month and I'm considering the Large or XL. I'm 6'4", leaning towards the XL but never had a bike with a top tube that long, usually 24-24.5. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm replacing my black Mayor 2015 v3 with a brand new raw Mayor 2016 build 3! I love it so much, I'm upgrading to ride all year round and get a more suitable angle to go crazy on the downhills! FedEx arriving tomorrow! So stoked!
Oh and I can ride a WeeRide baby seat to bring my 2yo dauther on these bikes. So I'll be able to bring her this summer too! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cervelott (Aug 10, 2010)

Guy, pm sent.
Garry


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Guy.Ford said:


> cervelott any pics, I'm going to be ordering a Mayor next month and I'm considering the Large or XL. I'm 6'4", leaning towards the XL but never had a bike with a top tube that long, usually 24-24.5. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


At 6'4 for sure XL. If not you, who would it me made for? I'm 6'0 on a large


----------



## cervelott (Aug 10, 2010)

Swerny said:


> At 6'4 for sure XL. If not you, who would it me made for? I'm 6'0 on a large


Have to agree here. The XL is a perfect fit for me at 6'3".


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Last official day of winter...*


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*The Barrens Report*

Spring time means messages and texts from southern ON mtbiking friends, asking me about riding conditions in The Barrens. Here is my report...


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

nice!!!! love the photos...


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Great photos, and superb riding terrain.
Thanks!


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

dhbasher, 
I've always wondered what the raw color looks like in reality, is it just raw aluminum ready to be painted or is it silver-painted and clear-varnished?


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Altair said:


> dhbasher,
> I've always wondered what the raw color looks like in reality, is it just raw aluminum ready to be painted or is it silver-painted and clear-varnished?


It's raw aluminum with clear coat


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Beautiful pics and dog. Looks like a great riding companion. And some beautiful country to ride in. 

Sent from my E6782L using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Altair said:


> dhbasher,
> I've always wondered what the raw color looks like in reality, is it just raw aluminum ready to be painted or is it silver-painted and clear-varnished?


Here's a couple pics.. (not mine)


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice bike!
Looks sturdy. I'm tempted to order another one...


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Swerny said:


> Medium


I tried a medium at the shop briefly, and while I really like the bike and spec, it just did not fit me the way I hoped it would so will have to look into something else.


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

RIP "The Mayor" namesake Rob Ford.


----------



## reckhard (Sep 26, 2014)

*RIP mayor Ford*

In tribute to the passing of the colorful man that inspired the name of my fat bike - I went out for a nice lunchtime spin today.


----------



## reckhard (Sep 26, 2014)

*RSD Mayor first impressions*

I'm new to this group as I just picked up a gently used 2015 mayor a week ago. IMHO raw looks great - just polished aluminum with some varnish on it. Mine is equipped as follows:

Raw - medium frame
X1 shifter/derailleur 10-42 cassette
1X 32T raceface turbine crank (will be changed to something more like a 26T)
80mm Bluto fork
Avid BB7 mechanical disk brakes (I'm a big fan of the self adjusting nature of hydraulic so I'm going to give these a shot but may change them out)
snowshoe XL tires - studs are on order
I'm planning on only using this bike as a winter toy in the river valley trails near my house. My first impressions are great. The medium fits me well (I'm 5'11") - very comfortable. I was on the fence about getting suspension but I have definitely appreciated the fork as it really smooths the ride on bumpy descents. Handling on the trails is fantastic, a little more nimble on the technical stuff than my 29'r, probably because of the steep head tube angle.

Anyone notice the steering on the bike a little squirrely on pavement with snowshoe xl's? The bike seems to really want to take off in the direction of the slightest lean.


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

reckhard,

Great picture!!!


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, Snowshoes XL have a mind of their own on pavement. But of course, they have not been made for that kind of use. They are fantastic on snow of course, and not bad at all on dirt. Sure, you could run them at a higher pressure, but what's the point of NOT running a fat tire at a low pressure. That's what give them their great adherence. I like to do trials-type riding and when I'm on a very steep&slow descent with all the weight on the front tire, I get appreciative of this tire.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

RIP Mayor Ford!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

reckhard said:


> In tribute to the passing of the colorful man that inspired the name of my fat bike - I went out for a nice lunchtime spin today.
> View attachment 1058671


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

That's my raw 2016 Mayor on the build process








But since I was leaving for a holiday week, the 2015 Mayor will have to do for now.
Love the 2015 but I'm going all the way for summer riding! 









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)




----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

dhbasher said:


> That's my raw 2016 Mayor on the build process
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chev, ça va te prendre un set de 29+ pour les weeride d'été lol ;o)


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

if anyone with a 2015 Mayor is looking for a set of RSD 29+ wheels for their bike, I have a set for sale.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Torrance Barrens today..*


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Very nice BCD😎


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

makes me want to come for a ride.....bcd


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

kreater said:


> makes me want to come for a ride.....bcd


Sure! Come on up to Muskoka. Should hit Buckwallow too


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi, I'm thinking about buying a frame & fork, and I'm wondering if the 2016 carbon fork is centered, or if it needs an offset hub?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Altair said:


> Hi, I'm thinking about buying a frame & fork, and I'm wondering if the 2016 carbon fork is centered, or if it needs an offset hub?


Centered.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Good, Thanks!


----------



## Paco taco (Jan 26, 2016)

Altair said:


> dhbasher,
> I've always wondered what the raw color looks like in reality, is it just raw aluminum ready to be painted or is it silver-painted and clear-varnished?


Here's some close ups I tried to take. If you look close you can see the marks in the raw aluminum.


























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

AH! OK Thanks for those pics, paco.
It looks like the frame has been buffed with Scotch-Brite before the clear coat. I thought it would instead have been dipped in a caustic bath, which would have given it a more uniform, "etched" look.
My blue 2015 seems to have been silver-painted first, then coated with a transparent blue, which gives it a semi-metallic look.
If I buy a 2016 frame, I think I'll try to reproduce that metallic look on it. :ihih:


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Question for you Mayor owners, the specs say all sizes come with a 70mm stem, did yours? I've seen some pics that look otherwise, just curious.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*April WTF!!*


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Picked up my 2016 XL Mayor in Raw from Cyclepath PDX in Portland, OR. XL weighs just 33.5 lbs with the crap platform pedals. I'm super impressed with the build and quality. Changes to be made, pedals, dropper post, bar, stem and brakes.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Guy.Ford said:


> Picked up my 2016 XL Mayor in Raw from Cyclepath PDX in Portland, OR. XL weighs just 33.5 lbs with the crap platform pedals. I'm super impressed with the build and quality. Changes to be made, pedals, dropper post, bar, stem and brakes.


Nice ...looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

The face of a proud new owner ;-)
Cheers!


----------



## Paco taco (Jan 26, 2016)

Guy.Ford said:


> Picked up my 2016 XL Mayor in Raw from Cyclepath PDX in Portland, OR. XL weighs just 33.5 lbs with the crap platform pedals. I'm super impressed with the build and quality. Changes to be made, pedals, dropper post, bar, stem and brakes.


I have the same build. Awesome bike! I have RF atlas pedals. 
I always wondered what it weighed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

I must say I was somewhat concerned based off what I've read about fat bikes being slow and kind of heavy to pedal, I don't find the Mayor to be that difficult to pedal. Air pressure currently is 8.5r/7f (bought an ace-gauge with the bike, brilliant gauge).

I've only had it out around town on urban adventures, ridden it around some grassy parks and gravel railroad tracks, this thing is damn fun. I'm super stoked, can't wait to get it on dirt once I've upgrade the brakes, pedals and figured out bar\stem.


----------



## nhmtns (May 4, 2004)

Winter mode



Non-winter mode


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

Dropper post is totally worth it!
Now feels like a full enduro beast! 
I've choose the Specialized Command Post Blacklite 425mm/125mm 3 positions because it WILL work in winter too.
Just put Mobil 1 0w20 instead of the grease. It's air/mechanical, so you just put air depending on the conditions.
Love it!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

dhbasher said:


> Dropper post is totally worth it!
> Now feels like a full enduro beast!
> I've choose the Specialized Command Post Blacklite 425mm/125mm 3 positions because it WILL work in winter too.
> Just put Mobil 1 0w20 instead of the grease. It's air/mechanical, so you just put air depending on the conditions.
> ...


Nice Chev!


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*



new8812 said:


> Chev, ça va te prendre un set de 29+ pour les weeride d'été lol ;o)


Oh! 27,5+ is more my thing! 
Would love a RSD Wildcat or Spec 6Fattie...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Ran into something interesting regarding my build 1 XL Mayor, when I was swapping out the stock 28t RF NW ring for an AbsoluteBlack 32t Cinch Oval ring, when installing the brand new chain (SRAM PC1031) I did not need to shorten the chain. I was maxed out on chain length with the new chain, due to having to add 4 links for oval rings the brand new chain measured out perfect without doing anything. Which means I doubt I could go up another ring size, seeing as its not necessarily a great idea to run two quick links on a chain, which would be my only option. Not that I haven't done in an emergency, but not sure long term it would be a good idea, I've heard it's not recommended by chain mfgs. Fwiw stock build 1 comes with an 11-36 cassette. Anyhow, just thought I'd pass that along.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

A big thank you goes out to Alex at RSD. I contacted him last week about my rear wheel skipping.

He asked if I had my axle replaced with the steel one. I hadn't. So he sent one off with a new set of pawls. 

15 minutes of install time and my rear wheel is rock solid. 

Thanks Alex. Your bikes are awesome and your customer service, spectacular.


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*



ADKMTNBIKER said:


> A big thank you goes out to Alex at RSD. I contacted him last week about my rear wheel skipping.
> 
> He asked if I had my axle replaced with the steel one. I hadn't. So he sent one off with a new set of pawls.
> 
> ...


Was it with the Mayor 2015 or 2016?

I did that swap on my 2015 but never had issues with the FatLab hub before or after that.

It's all other story with the SunRingle SRC Rear hub on my Mayor 2016. A defective rachet ring is a known problem from the early batch.

Rocky Mountain Blizzard have the same hub and same defective ratchet ring...early batch failing. 3 friends with RM Blizzard had the same issues.

I've contacted Hayes who deal with warranty for SunRingle.

Got a free new internal kit with the tool to fix that.

Went riding after the fix, 2km later, problem is back and it's even worst! Had to remove the chain because of a completely locking freewheel when I stop pedaling.

I have to send pictures of the internals on monday since the bike is at the shop...again...

At that step, a friend with the RM Blizzard got a brand new hub after that and it fixed it. Another one got it fixed with the 2nd internal kit. The 3rd one got fed up after 2 fix failing and went to buy real quality hubs...where I'm about to go if it fails a 3rd time...but for a bike that new, it's very disappointing. But it doesn't stop me from liking the ride feeling. I could ketch up to my friend going downhill chain less anyways!  The ride is still amazing, just need the rear to be at the level of the bike! 

Now, on another note.

I'm finally contemplating the idea of a 29+ wheelset conversion for summer riding.

His anybody here tried it on the Mayor 2016 with the Bluto?

Could go with Mulefut 50SL, DT Comp spokes, DT Swiss 350 hubs, Bontrager Chupacabra 29x3.0 tubeless...while I wait for Maxxis Minions in 29x3.0!


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

You have a very easy solution to try 29+: ME! lol, but you'll ride Stan Hugo... ;o)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fata$$ is due to arrive in the morning! Looking forward to a Jeep that can actually go Jeepin round here. Damn it! It's like waitin for Santy Clutz to land on the roof...UGH!

This one's stayin fat cause Sarge is a little less rotund.


----------



## rob_bike (Jul 1, 2016)

Just ordered a Mayor, spent alot of time deciding on my first fat bike to get. RSD seemed to have the best value compared to others with similar components, also the 15% off coupon on they're facebook sealed it for me.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fata$$ is here and here's the dope...
















Loads of clearance.







D5 looks like a D4 in this rear end!








Unfortunately, my X9 crankset ain't gonna work on this frame. Kinda had concern there cause the arm to stay clearance on the 907 with a 190 rear end was rather close. Doh! After fitting the fork and wheels on the RSD, and measuring the BB clearance, holy smokes! I'll have an extra 1.25" of clearance over the 907! YAY!!!!!!! Now I can go Jeepin! Fukken A, Bubba!! Can,t wait til the crankset gets here so I can take the Mayor out and feel good about not having to call the AAA to get unstuck, uh pedal strike free. Wow, a novel concept, hmmm.

Alex is alright in my book. If anyone finds anymore blackmail pix of him get em posted here and the Sergent thread!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesomesauce man, congrats. Can't wait to see the entire build and read some ride reports. My drooper is on the way, then mine will be getting some much deserved dirt time. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, Guy! It sure is fAt. Can't wait to get this bike out Jeepin and enjoying pedal strike free offroad time! This winter 5.05's are likely. 

It's the orange flavor that's really tart!


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Your comment in the other thread brought me over.

How can you have 1.25" more clearance when the BB drop is only 10mm less?

What am I missing?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Real world measurements. And a flawed 907...
The RSD fork is 490mm A/C whereas the 907 is 470. This based on my 2014 907 and 2016 Mayor. Perhaps the BB drop figure is based on a lower A/C figure.

Either way, my new Jeep has better ground clearance for a better offroad experience.
Thank God!


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Huh. Not saying you're wrong, but I have the same year aluminum 907 - the first year they went 150/197 - and I just measured the fork at 483mm A-C. You got a bum fork or something else strange is going on. 

That RSD carbon fork, though - do you know what kind of terrain it's rated for, and if there are any weight limits? I've been looking for a good fork - Salsa is super late on their carbon Bearpaw - and that looks pretty burly.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mine is a 190 qr. One of the last of the 2014's per the LBS. They coulda been wrong but the invoice stated 2014. I think the damn thing is a blem.
Not an early edition of the 197 which was intended for 2015. 
Very pleased with 13" of BB height so I can actually ride offroad without being a potato mashing machine! The 907 will get built back up in the future with an RSD fork and be groovy all over again cause it does ride nicely and I think for what it is, I'll make it worthy of hitting mild trails. Frame flex is very concerning with it as well, so it's not what I consider sturdy enough to be treated like a mountain bike. (Note: Mountain bike is not by any means a "dirt couch" ie DH or dirt jumper)

As for the fork, it seems well made and has a lifetime guarantee. Some of the carbon forks I've had a look at feel kinda light and flimsy.
My trials bike has been through far worse than I'll ever put "Larda$$" though. Not concerned about the fork as I'm the anti-clydes. Trials is for maintaining a light riding style and it works. 160#'s soakin wet without the basher riding style=long bike lifespan.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Fata$$ is here and here's the dope...
> 
> View attachment 1079819
> 
> ...


finally a decent color.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Mine is a 190 qr. One of the last of the 2014's per the LBS. They coulda been wrong but the invoice stated 2014. ... Frame flex is very concerning with it as well, so it's not what I consider sturdy enough to be treated like a mountain bike. (Note: Mountain bike is not by any means a "dirt couch" ie DH or dirt jumper)


Oh, that makes sense. I think they must have updated quite a bit with my model, it's bomber strong even under my lard ass too.

Thanks for the fork info!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> finally a decent color.


Werd!



schnee said:


> Oh, that makes sense. I think they must have updated quite a bit with my model, it's bomber strong even under my lard ass too.
> 
> Thanks for the fork info!


I believe you have an early 2015. The 15's were revised nicely.


----------



## Mattsiiide (Jun 29, 2016)

Just ordered my first Fatty, 2016 mayor, medium, build 1 in Orange. Now just have to wait for it to get here 😁


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Their shipping is a week or less. They use FedUp, FedEx, so pretty reliable.

Congratz and welcome to the fAt side! You're in for a real treat...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Mattsiiide said:


> Just ordered my first Fatty, 2016 mayor, medium, build 1 in Orange. Now just have to wait for it to get here 😁


Congrats and welcome to the RSD family. Enjoy, it's going to be an awesome ride, the Mayor it badass.


----------



## Mattsiiide (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks guys! now I just have to buy tools, shoes, a helmet, a pump, Guage, and all there other goodies 😅.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Question for anyone with a Mayor that came with Mulefut wheels, where the wheels ready, taped and everything, for sealant?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

New toy for The Mayor. Fox Transfer Performance drooper; 30.9 x 150mm; external. 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin good, Mr. Ford!!

Here's fatA$$...







Catchin some mornin rays...







Chillin


----------



## Mattsiiide (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice bikes guys! Did u guys assemble them yourselves? Mine will hopefully be here Friday and wonder how hard it is to put together?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I did my build with parts from my 907. It went together quite well.
If you bought a complete, you'll most likely have to slide the stem on and align it and tighten it up and fine tune. Can't tell you what a pleasant experience the first ride will be for ya! Oh yeah, pedals! You may wanna go shopping for some pedals.They are not included cause peeps can be very particular about the type of pedals. Platform, clipless etc.


----------



## Mattsiiide (Jun 29, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks for the heads up on the pedals, I'll have to buy some. I was wondering about that😅.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

No worries! Welcome to the fatter side of fat...
You're in for a good ride, indeed!


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Lookin good, Mr. Ford!!
> 
> Here's fatA$$...
> View attachment 1080413
> ...


How you going to pedal that thing?

Lol


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Lookin good, Mr. Ford!!
> 
> Here's fatA$$...
> View attachment 1080413
> ...


HELLS F#CKIN YEAH!!! Looking very nice Mr. Rune. Jealous of your tires, I have a set of Buds in the budget, but the wife has put my spending on hold for a few months. Love that orange, The Mayor is coming along nicely brother, cannot wait to see it completed, congrats.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Mattsiiide said:


> Nice bikes guys! Did u guys assemble them yourselves? Mine will hopefully be here Friday and wonder how hard it is to put together?


Basically what BansheeRune said, with one exception the complete's do come with pedals, albeit cheap Wellgo platforms. But its something to get you started if you don't have funds to drop or own pedals at the moment of purchase.


----------



## Mattsiiide (Jun 29, 2016)

Too late, already told the wife it has no pedals and she said I better get some haha. Parts shopping today at my Lbs


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

EBG 18T said:


> How you going to pedal that thing?
> 
> Going chainless race today! It's an adult Strider! Hehe!
> 
> Lol





Guy.Ford said:


> HELLS F#CKIN YEAH!!! Looking very nice Mr. Rune. Jealous of your tires, I have a set of Buds in the budget, but the wife has put my spending on hold for a few months. Love that orange, The Mayor is coming along nicely brother, cannot wait to see it completed, congrats.


Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Mattsiiide said:


> Too late, already told the wife it has no pedals and she said I better get some haha. Parts shopping today at my Lbs


Bummer, parts shopping can be such a pita. :thumbsup::crazy::cornut:


----------



## rob_bike (Jul 1, 2016)

Just got my Mayor build 1 in have to admit there was more assembly then I thought there would be but still got it together and really happy with how it looks. Have to take it out still put it through it's paces soon, Also I got no pedals with the complete which is fine I got some that a really liked from my Lbs.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

rob_bike said:


> Just got my Mayor build 1 in have to admit there was more assembly then I thought there would be but still got it together and really happy with how it looks. Have to take it out still put it through it's paces soon, Also I got no pedals with the complete which is fine I got some that a really liked from my Lbs.


Awesome Rob_bike, congrats! Post some pics when you get a chance. Interesting about the pedals, me wonders if the shop forgot to take the ones on my bike back.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Here's fatA$$...
> View attachment 1080413
> 
> Catchin some mornin rays...


yabba dabba dooo look ma no pedals!!


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Depending on what type of pedals you're looking at, I really like my Fyxation brand platforms. The slims are thin and have pretty good traction in wet and sloppy conditions. Plus, they're pretty affordable at ~$30!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

What Mayor? No pix, no bike!

Congratz, Dood! And, welcome to the fAt fray!



rob_bike said:


> Just got my Mayor build 1 in have to admit there was more assembly then I thought there would be but still got it together and really happy with how it looks. Have to take it out still put it through it's paces soon, Also I got no pedals with the complete which is fine I got some that a really liked from my Lbs.


----------



## Mattsiiide (Jun 29, 2016)

Well the wife got jealous, so I got her one too. Small black 2015 build 3. So hers is better then mine... for now.


----------



## rob_bike (Jul 1, 2016)

Here it is, going to keep it mostly stock for now and 
going tubeless soon. How much psi do you guys go with for summer riding mostly single track trails and dirt roads.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Rob, start out around 10 PSI and adjust it as needed. Softer for and firmer for hard surface. PSI is also dependent on your weight and riding style. 

Now ya have a fun bike to play with!


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

I have been running 7.5psi F&R on my 26x4" fat tires. No rim hits and gobs of traction.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Rob,

Your rims may already be prepared for tubeless. If they have the white tape on em all you need is sealant and stems. Be slick and only unseat one side to have a look.
My Sergeant was prepped outta the box...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Rob,
> 
> Your rims may already be prepared for tubeless. If they have the white tape on em all you need is sealant and stems. Be slick and only unseat one side to have a look.
> My Sergeant was prepped outta the box...


Per recent emails with Alex @ RSD, the wheels are tubeless ready, taped and all, you just need valves and sealant. I'm currently waiting on my valves should've been here Friday but the sh!t place I ordered them from (Big Bear Bikes, Big Bear, Ca) took a fricken week to ship them.

These are the valves (speed-evolution) I chose - TruckerCo High Performance Buy Brake pads Tire sealant <<<not where I ordered mine from, though I should have.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

rob_bike said:


> Here it is, going to keep it mostly stock for now and
> going tubeless soon. How much psi do you guys go with for summer riding mostly single track trails and dirt roads.


Congrats Rob, looks awesome!!! I really wanted the orange, but my OCD didn't want to deal with the eventual paint chips. You're going to love it!!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Finally!!!! Got my Speed Evolution tubeless valves today, will convert the wheels next weekend. Should be pretty schweet!! Excited to see how these valves compare to Stan's, should be an improvement given the larger core and seemingly better design.


----------



## Olbear6252 (Jul 2, 2016)

Long time lurker first time poster. Within the next six months, I plan on buying a Mayor. The price is down right attractive and After talking to Bansheerune and seeing the thread I am convinced that an orange bike is in my future. (I am a diehard fan of black bikes) 😃. So this means that within a space of two and a half years I will have owned 5 fray bikes. (Three of which were stolen) 💩‼ I look forward to getting one in February.

Oldbear


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2016)

Guy.Ford said:


> Finally!!!! Got my Speed Evolution tubeless valves today, will convert the wheels next weekend. Should be pretty schweet!! Excited to see how these valves compare to Stan's, should be an improvement given the larger core and seemingly better design.


Those should seal the deal(pun intended) the nails are in need of some fresh polish though..


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

Guy.Ford said:


> Finally!!!! Got my Speed Evolution tubeless valves today, will convert the wheels next weekend. Should be pretty schweet!! Excited to see how these valves compare to Stan's, should be an improvement given the larger core and seemingly better design.


They look nice. Have you checked out the Milkit valves? I am running them on three wheelsets and am very happy with them. They allow both injection and withdrawal of sealant without breaking the tire's bead seal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Olbear6252 said:


> Long time lurker first time poster. Within the next six months, I plan on buying a Mayor. The price is down right attractive and After talking to Bansheerune and seeing the thread I am convinced that an orange bike is in my future. (I am a diehard fan of black bikes) ?. So this means that within a space of two and a half years I will have owned 5 fray bikes. (Three of which were stolen) ?‼ I look forward to getting one in February.
> 
> Oldbear


Welcome bear. You won't be disappointed it's a sweet rig. Sucks to hear about your other bikes being stolen, I know your pain. I've been in my current locale for 2 years and had 2 bikes stolen in that time. Looking forward to seeing future posts, keep the Keep the Rubber Side down.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Junglejay said:


> They look nice. Have you checked out the Milkit valves? I am running them on three wheelsets and am very happy with them. They allow both injection and withdrawal of sealant without breaking the tire's bead seal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a review on NSMB or PB recently that had me intrigued for sure, pretty neat system. Could prove very helpful esp with these tires & esp rims, I've heard plenty say the beads are tough to break on the Mulefuts so there could be a Milkit kit in my future for sure if this is the case. Thanks for heads up.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

Guy.Ford said:


> I saw a review on NSMB or PB recently that had me intrigued for sure, pretty neat system. Could prove very helpful esp with these tires, I've plenty say the beads are tough to break on the Mulefuts so there could be a Milkit kit in my future for sure if this is the case. Thanks for heads up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Mulefut bead seal was tough to break even when it had a tube in it! It sucked in in a funny way...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsiiide (Jun 29, 2016)

Take lots of pictures Guy.Ford so I can see how it's done , as I'll more the likely be doing tubeless on mine and the wife's Mayors this summer. This system seems to be really nice. Got my 2 boxes of bike and gonna put it together tonight. The wife's should be next week.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Matt,

Hope you have as much fun putting em together as you will riding em! These are some of the most playful fatbikes on the production side of fat. Pleasantly fun and reliable. You will only need valve stems and sealant to go tubeless with the MuleFut rims. Only unseat one side to remove the tube and install the valve stem. That will make life much easier.
If only there was a sealant that wouldn't crust up and make my tires feel like two ply DH tires and as heavy as hell. I was removing the dried material to restore the suppleness to the tires and finally went with Surly lite tubes cause I've not had an issue with flats. Two years and counting with the same pair of tubes and no patches! Now that I'm jinxed, pfft! Thanx... lol


----------



## Mattsiiide (Jun 29, 2016)

Well it wasn't too bad, took about 2.5hrs. But no pedals so I'll have to buy some cheap ones in the morning. I have pedals, a oneup 11-42 and a few other things I ordered. Can't wait to ride! 


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Mattsiiide said:


> Well it wasn't too bad, took about 2.5hrs. But no pedals so I'll have to buy some cheap ones in the morning. I have pedals, a oneup 11-42 and a few other things I ordered. Can't wait to ride! 
> View attachment 1081758


Looks good Matt, congrats. Sucks about the pedals, I don't believe mine was supposed to leave the lbs with the pedals-oh well. I'm sure you'll be able to find some cheapies locally to get a quick ride in, your going to love it. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

From the offices of FatA$$ & FatA$$...








Jinx just had to check things out...









After two weeks of UPS traipsing around Colorado with my crankset, finally a complete bike! Rides purdy damn sweet. Very pleased with the Jeep factor of this bike!

And, no, the cat doesn't fit through a 197 rear, guess he'll need a 210!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> From the offices of FatA$$ & FatA$$...
> 
> View attachment 1082364
> 
> ...


some green bit accents make the mayor ready for steppin out.


----------



## Mattsiiide (Jun 29, 2016)

That's one good lookin pumpkin:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, Matt! It's so playful and fun. Saturday will be shakedown ride in the afternoon. 
It feels sturdy and performs very well thus far. The polished rims give a nice "hotrod" look to it as well. Turned some melons riding wheelies through the neighborhood.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Banshee looking schweet, have fun on your ride today, can't wait to here the ride report. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thankya Guy!
So far it's a blessing to ride this bike. Fuel economy is 4 miles per sammich cause I can't stop going full throttle. It accelerates and carries speed nicely, considering the monster mudders on it. Been fun going out and hitting some dirt. The best part is how playful and fun the geometry makes the Mayor. It's a blessing to not have constant pedal strikes riding dirt or mashing potatoes in the snow.



Guy.Ford said:


> Banshee looking schweet, have fun on your ride today, can't wait to here the ride report.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Thankya Guy!
> So far it's a blessing to ride this bike. Fuel economy is 4 miles per sammich cause I can't stop going full throttle. It accelerates and carries speed nicely, considering the monster mudders on it. Been fun going out and hitting some dirt. The best part is how playful and fun the geometry makes the Mayor. It's a blessing to not have constant pedal strikes riding dirt or mashing potatoes in the snow.


I concur, I couldn't believe how easily The Mayor pedals, I've found it to be much easier than the Surly KM or Salsa Fargo I used to own. I've been using mine mostly for commuting and riding around Seattle, the same commute that I used to do on the KM and Salsa, that includes some shitty hills,are much more fun and easier on The Mayor.
I figured those 4.8(4.5) Minions would pedal like tractor tires, but they move along pretty sweet.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hills aren't shitty! Those will keep your a$$ from getting like the mayor's a$$... lol
Surprisingly the Bud/Lou are working well and offer rather nice acceleration @ 6 psi, so nope, they are not inflated hard as diamonds. 
It's a pleasant surprise that the Mayor just glides along and isn't a chore to ride. Thoroughly pleasing to ride and experience.



Guy.Ford said:


> I concur, I couldn't bThiselieve how easily The Mayor pedals, I've found it to be much easier than the Surly KM or Salsa Fargo I used to own. I've been using mine mostly for commuting and riding around Seattle, the same commute that I used to do on the KM and Salsa, that includes some shitty hills,are much more fun and easier on The Mayor.
> I figured those 4.8(4.5) Minions would pedal like tractor tires, but they move along pretty sweet.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a Jeepin report from today's antics on a fresh build.

Took the Mayor down along the river to give him the shakedown. The area is littered with river rock from potato sized to the size of basketballs and larger. The good news is not one pedal strike occurred while I was jeepin the rock garden. Riding over the random sized rocks was made easy by the surefooted Bud/Lou at 5 psi. Not too flat but mass quantities of traction and never slipped on the slick polished rocks. With all that traction pedaling over the rocks was a pleasure. the rigidity of the frame and fork kept a line in order and gave a comfortable feel and lent to confidence in the bike. The geometry makes for a very capable bike and ride. Pedaling over the rocks with the low gearing makes it an easy go that is fun and will challenge a rider to work on their balance. The only issue anyone might find with the Mayor is the Q is quite wide so might not be the bike for the Q sensitive rider. I also noticed a major feature, the Mayor doesn't feel like a wet noodle out on the river rocks. The absence of frame flex is very reassuring and points out the sturdy frame will be riding for years to come I'm very happy with my Mayor! 

Now to keep an eye out for a pair of 2XL's for next winter. Mmm extra fat!


----------



## Andy81 (Jan 25, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> ....The only issue anyone might find with the Mayor is the Q is quite wide so might not be the bike for the Q sensitive rider.......


It comes with the rf turbine cinch on a 189,5mm spindle right? If so that's a crazy 233mm q
It has a 100mm BSA, so perhaps you can run the 169,5mm spindle with flipped chain wheel? It'll shave off 20mm on the q factor and take you down to 213mm q

What is the measurements of the outside width of the chainstay where the crank arms clear the frame? 
The turbines (not next sl) on a bike can have up to 175mm outer width on the frame where the crank arms pass to give clearence on a 170mm spindle, as long as the frame is stiff enough.

edit:
solved: got pics in another thread, the rf turbine cranks with the "short" spindle with flipped chainwheel combo can not be applied to the alu version of the rsd mayor. Smallest acheivable q is 223mm if running rf next sl cranks.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

@BansheeRune sounds like a nice solid outing. I can't wait to get mine in some real dirt soon. 

I finally converted by Mulefuts (Mulefeets???) to tubeless this weekend. Breaking the bead was a PITA for sure, easiest method I found was to use an old flat blade screwdriver that I dulled the edges & rounded off, along with a plastic tire lever. I pried the bead carefully away from the rim wall, then slipped the tire lever under and slipped it off. Not that bad really, compared to some of the horror stories you read, but still not going to happen just with your hands on this rim. After that swapped tubes (Maxxis fatbike) for valves stems, aired them up, then injected 8oz Stan's in each tire. First tire aired up fine using Co2 and pump, 2nd one had to go to gas station for compressor. Since sat afternoon both have been solid. Lost about 2lbs +/- of rotational weight, each tube is somewhere around 430grams.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*thinking in print*

Guy, we need to have a Mayors only party somewhere and see how many Mayors come outta the wood work! That would actually be kinda fun to meet, greet and ride fat ending up with some good smokey BBQ following and another ride to burn off all that delicious BBQ...


----------



## Olbear6252 (Jul 2, 2016)

You guys make me jealous to say the least!😝 I want a Mayor sooooo bad. From what I have read so far, these fatties from "north of the border" are truly a gem. 

Bansheerune: cmon bro post us some more pics when you get a chance😀

Until later
Oldbear


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gotta find someone to lug the camera and do that calling... Coming soon, needless to say. The Mayor and Sarge are jonesin to go out and play.


----------



## webmonkey8 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have the Mayor (2015 version) with the 32T chainring (like this one:
https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5036-579/Single-Ring-(9-10-11-Speed)-Narrow-Wide).

I'm wanting to swap the chainring to a 28t, however the only one I could find for a 28t is from Raceface is the "direct mount" version (https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5050-098/Cinch-Direct-Mount-Chainring). 
Does anyone know if this is an easy swap?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

webmonkey8 said:


> I have the Mayor (2015 version) with the 32T chainring (like this one:
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5036-579/Single-Ring-(9-10-11-Speed)-Narrow-Wide).
> 
> I'm wanting to swap the chainring to a 28t, however the only one I could find for a 28t is from Raceface is the "direct mount" version (https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5050-098/Cinch-Direct-Mount-Chainring).
> Does anyone know if this is an easy swap?


What crank are you dealing with?


----------



## webmonkey8 (Dec 10, 2014)

Race Face Turbine 175mm Crank.



BansheeRune said:


> What crank are you dealing with?


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

If it's a cinch turbine it takes a few minutes to swap out. You just use an old bb tool to remove the collar, lift up the old chainring/spider, drop in the new and secure the collar again.

If it's a non-cinch crankset you can't use a directmount chainring.


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

You should go with this, absoluteBLACK | OVAL 104 / 64BCD Traction Chainring


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

104x4 and you are dead in the water. If it has a removeable spider it supports DM.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mayor spotted on local singletrack...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Mayor spotted on local singletrack...


that fuggah is holdin up all dem posts!! :yikes:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> that fuggah is holdin up all dem posts!! :yikes:


Not my fault you took the camera away from Punkin...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Not my fault you took the camera away from Punkin...


you gotz some reading material pilgrim.

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/2016-heckler-2-way-conversion-1017995.html


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

webmonkey8 said:


> I have the Mayor (2015 version) with the 32T chainring (like this one:
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5036-579/Single-Ring-(9-10-11-Speed)-Narrow-Wide).
> 
> I'm wanting to swap the chainring to a 28t, however the only one I could find for a 28t is from Raceface is the "direct mount" version (https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5050-098/Cinch-Direct-Mount-Chainring).
> Does anyone know if this is an easy swap?


With a removable spider the DM is an easy change. Takes less than 5 minutes. There is a lockring on the back side of the spider that requires the use of a ISIS BB tool. Pretty straight forward to gitter dun. 104 does not provide for rings smaller than 30t.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Everything is so pumpkin colored now adays.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty started it! Mmmm orange crush...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

EBG 18T said:


> Everything is so pumpkin colored now adays.





BansheeRune said:


> nvphatty started it! Mmmm orange crush...


becomes habit formin doncha know.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hehe


----------



## webmonkey8 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the info, BansheeRune!



BansheeRune said:


> With a removable spider the DM is an easy change. Takes less than 5 minutes. There is a lockring on the back side of the spider that requires the use of a ISIS BB tool. Pretty straight forward to gitter dun. 104 does not provide for rings smaller than 30t.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

webmonkey8 said:


> Ok, thanks for the info, BansheeRune!


Hope that helps...


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Your crank is a spiderless version. That is correct, 30T is the smallest you can get in the 104BCD NW. That being said, the crank is a 2x, but set-up as a 1x. You could easily get a 64BCD ring to bolt on in the inside. That means that you will also need a bash guard of some sort to put on the outside (104BCD). This way you can go as small as 22T or 24T if you want. The only thing is that i don't know if these are Narrow Wide. might want to look into it.



webmonkey8 said:


> I have the Mayor (2015 version) with the 32T chainring (like this one:
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5036-579/Single-Ring-(9-10-11-Speed)-Narrow-Wide).
> 
> I'm wanting to swap the chainring to a 28t, however the only one I could find for a 28t is from Raceface is the "direct mount" version (https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5050-098/Cinch-Direct-Mount-Chainring).
> Does anyone know if this is an easy swap?


----------



## Olbear6252 (Jul 2, 2016)

I know that this might seem a bit dumb, but I am a crusty old bear that just rides for the fun and health of it. My question is I always hear about this "Q factor". Could someone please explain it to me in simple terms? 

Thanks 
Oldbear


----------



## Paco taco (Jan 26, 2016)

Olbear6252 said:


> I know that this might seem a bit dumb, but I am a crusty old bear that just rides for the fun and health of it. My question is I always hear about this "Q factor". Could someone please explain it to me in simple terms?
> 
> Thanks
> Oldbear


The distance between your pedals.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

It's the distance between the two pedals. On a fat, your feets are wider apart than on a regular bike, so, some rider have problem with knees...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Distance between pedals... This determines the rider stance width on the bike. Some peeps are sensitive to the wide stance (Q-factor) of the big tire fatbikes and don't care for it


----------



## Olbear6252 (Jul 2, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Distance between pedals... This determines the rider stance width on the bike. Some peeps are sensitive to the wide stance (Q-factor) of the big tire fatbikes and don't care for it[/QUOTE
> Thanks for all your responses. They help me a lot. I never ha e had a problem on any bike with "Q factor". Be it road, mtn, or Fatty it never bothered me at all. Annnnd my fatty had never given me any problems with pedal strike.
> That being said come December I plan on ordering a Mayor with the build 1 kit. I have grown really fond of the orange color. I'm at planning on naming it Sheamus after another wwe wrestler. 😝
> Wade you are the one who has me sold on it‼‼
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2016)

orange you happy now?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Word to the wise - check all your bolts on your Mayors. My Mayor started developing a creak around the crank area about a week ago seemed to be on the driveside, pulled most everything apart, regreased everything. Thought that fixed it, but no came back part way through my ride. Checked everything again, found my Oval ring was loose, tightened it back up, rode again fine a first then noise came back. Decided to check every friggen bolt and interface, found the NDS bolt was loose and my Cinch preload collar stripped out. 

Long story short, check all bolts to make sure they are tight. I never checked the NSD bolt, figuring it would've been tightened when the shop build the bike, but it somehow was not. Now to try and find a new preload collar, fingers crossed RF might be able to send me one (emailed), since all shops appear to be out of stock. So for now the Mayor is out of commish.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy, sorry to hear that. Perfect example as to why I insist that I do all my own builds. There are no mech's in these parts that meet or exceed the requirements set forth by BikeSmith Racing. Go figure!

Universalcycles.com has your part in stock...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

View attachment 1083798


BansheeRune said:


> Guy, sorry to hear that. Perfect example as to why I insist that I do all my own builds. There are no mech's in these parts that meet or exceed the requirements set forth by BikeSmith Racing. Go figure!
> 
> Universalcycles.com has your part in stock...


Sadly I wish that were true, I don't believe we are thinking of the same part

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77877


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Guy.Ford said:


> View attachment 1083798
> 
> 
> Sadly I wish that were true, I don't believe we are thinking of the same part
> ...


Last I checked on these they were back ordered for quite a while.. Call RF Monday. If you find them get 2-3 of them. You'll probably need them later.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A $4 part and Pfft! Now I need to check mine to see if they are nylon or otherwise... What a fvcked story!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

EBG 18T said:


> Last I checked on these they were back ordered for quite a while.. Call RF Monday. If you find them get 2-3 of them. You'll probably need them later.


Yeah I emailed them, but will def call also Monday thanks, def going to try to get 3 if possible. Thanks for the heads up.

In the mean time I'm trying to track down an Aluminum version. Apparently RF originally had Alu but then swapped to Nylon for some reason. If you know anyone with an Alu one let me know, I'm willing to pay a very, very decent price.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy.Ford said:


> Yeah I emailed them, but will def call also Monday thanks, def going to try to get 3 if possible. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> In the mean time I'm trying to track down an Aluminum version. Apparently RF originally had Alu but then swapped to Nylon for some reason. If you know anyone with an Alu one let me know, I'm willing to pay a very, very decent price.


Checked both bikes, The Mayor has a shytty plastic one and Sarge as an aluminum one. 
No surprise form a company that loves the Walmart bike name their parts. Thankfully no parts on any of my bikes or will have "Next" printed on em. I find it repulsive. 
On the lockring side of things, I'll be looking for some of em. On second thought, I need to visit a machine shop and have some made properly to avoid China designs form screwing up a part so simple as a lockring.

I find this part of an otherwise good product but the preload ring being nylon is inferior and unacceptable.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

I sent an email to Alex at RSD also, to inquire if maybe he might have an Alu one. Fingers crossed he does, hopefully my offer for payment will be successful.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Let's hope so...


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Race Face swapped to the composite collar because of wear and creaking issues with the aluminium collar. Or atleast that's what they are telling people, I have never had issues with mine.

I have a source for the alu ones, but shipping from Norway won't exactly be cheap if any of you want one.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Vegard said:


> Race Face swapped to the composite collar because of wear and creaking issues with the aluminium collar. Or atleast that's what they are telling people, I have never had issues with mine.
> 
> I have a source for the alu ones, but shipping from Norway won't exactly be cheap if any of you want one.


PM me!

The truth of the matter is that a nylon piece is around 25 cents and the aluminum piece is about 1.50. when you consider those numbers based on 100k units... It brings the margin up significantly! When they chose to print the Walmart brand name on their products, well, corporate BS and lowering the quality of one of the components that makes an otherwise good product, it can soil the name of the manufacturer and cost far more than their little savings game would have netted. RaceFace and all the others that began in the quest to make groovier components have to work hard at doing the task at hand and remember how they received the reputation. Reputation can be destroyed with one seemingly harmless decision. Regaining that reputation, that is another story. Rebuilding trust! Think of how VW messed things up with their emissions cheat and how damaging it has been to the reputation of the company. Endgame expense has crushed any windfall they had projected by a large factor.

The whole noise issue is a wonderful excuse...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Vegard said:


> Race Face swapped to the composite collar because of wear and creaking issues with the aluminium collar. Or atleast that's what they are telling people, I have never had issues with mine.
> 
> I have a source for the alu ones, but shipping from Norway won't exactly be cheap if any of you want one.


Yeah I found one place online overseas, I believe the whole deal with shipping was over $100, not sure if it's the same. I'd be interested in checking it out, I'll pm you for more details. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

If you guys find someone that requires bulk purchase let me know. I might be able to do something to help. Or if you know the specs I can check a few resources for an alternative.


----------



## Olbear6252 (Jul 2, 2016)

With my current situation, I would be hard pressed to do a repair like that. But, I still am getting a Mayor. 'Cuz once my wife Sue, (aka Mama Bear) beget everything straightened out, we are moving west near ol Bansheerune. Hopefully the I will get help with mechanical probs.😃 But that being said just how many folks are having this problem? Just would like to know. 
Oldbear


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

All it takes to mess one up is to forget to lock it down or over tighten the set screw. The other issue is a crank arm to loosen up and go unnoticed for a few miles and that'll do it too...

EBG, I'm trying to get the proper diameter and pitch sorted so I can have some made... After all, our bikes deserve the grooviest bits, don't they ...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*Cinch Preload Collar - Update*

Spoke with RSD, they have no extra's nylon or aluminum, supposedly they ordered some nylon ones from RaceFace. However it may be a while before they have any, if my recent conversations with RF are any indication they are out of stock and it maybe a month before they have any.

RF no longer mfg or stocks any Alu collars, the only options are overseas. Seems Norway has a lot of them, if online shops are any indication quite a few have stock. However pricing is quite high considering, will cost $50+/- to have one purchased and shipped to the US.

On that note, luckily for me I have some resourceful friends and one of them was able to find me an Aluminum collar here in the US at a shop near where he lives. Now all I need to do is order up my RWC 30mm bottom bracket and get this whole crapshoot fixed up.

As BansheeRune said, be sure to check all, and I mean all, bolt and such holding your RF Turbine cranks together, otherwise very shitty things can happen. Though I believe my BB was going to crap out anyhow, it didn't help that because of a loose NDS bolt, my preload collar got stripped and didn't help matters causing much more rapid failure rate in the BB.

Since there are no issues with the RF cups, I plan to keep those and will eventually swap out the bearings for some RWC bearings in the future as a spare for my new RWC BB. I'm also going to purchase some 30mm spindle spacers so if the new collar somehow takes a ****, I can uses the spindle spacer to preload the BB and make up the space on the crank axle. Anyhow that's the long and longer of it all. Will post up some pics when parts arrive and the Mayor (aka Amber) is back together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Olbear6252 (Jul 2, 2016)

I guess I need to get my glasses fixed. RSD says that the sale on the Mayor ends on the 31st. What will be the price of a 2016 Mayor come December? I really want one, but, currently my finances aren't that God and I have to save for one. Oldbear


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

OldBear needs to save up 1700 smackers...


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Guy.Ford said:


> RF no longer mfg or stocks any Alu collars, the only options are overseas. Seems Norway has a lot of them, if online shops are any indication quite a few have stock. However pricing is quite high considering, will cost $50+/- to have one purchased and shipped to the US.


I tried ordering one from a link you sent, but I suspect they're the nylon ones because they cost way less than on the site I found. ($3.50 vs $30)

I used to play alot of paintball and had custom parts made from time to time, having the collar replicated shouldn't cost too much from a competent machinist.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BB30 spacers will eliminate the collar.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep that works too, did it a few years ago on a xx1 crank that had the same style of collar, all be it a sturdier one.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RaceFace needs to maintain quality and not compromise it. Trust is very difficult to regain after quality goes down and word on the street reflects it. Just to let RaceFace know, I will be looking closely at options if they wanna lower their standards to below that of the big two. 
Not the best choice on their part to go Walmart...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> BB30 spacers will eliminate the collar.


That is my plan if the collar takes a crap again, I bought me a bag of spindle spacers to use in conjuction with the craptastic collar. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Henry at WrenchScience stated that he backs the collar off completely and uses the spacers. Hmm, just remove the collar and use the spacers comes to mind. As i read some time back, RaceFace and Easton were acquired by Fox and Fox was in the process of sending their bike suspension overseas from Cali. It's all about the margin for this stuff Quality needs to be compromised so the fat cats can get even fatter! 

So, with that said, how many jobs, good paying jobs were eliminated in the US and Canadia for this to work? Once again, those good quality career jobs thrown to the wind so the people that buy this stuff can be unable to because jobs that are worth a shyt are no longer and they'll bytch about slumping sales now that they chose to join the ranks of job killers. Pfft! no wonder we are no longer a producer country and just a consumer country.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Henry at WrenchScience stated that he backs the collar off completely and uses the spacers. Hmm, just remove the collar and use the spacers comes to mind. As i read some time back, RaceFace and Easton were acquired by Fox and Fox was in the process of sending their bike suspension overseas from Cali. It's all about the margin for this stuff Quality needs to be compromised so the fat cats can get even fatter!
> 
> So, with that said, how many jobs, good paying jobs were eliminated in the US and Canadia for this to work? Once again, those good quality career jobs thrown to the wind so the people that buy this stuff can be unable to because jobs that are worth a shyt are no longer and they'll bytch about slumping sales now that they chose to join the ranks of job killers. Pfft! no wonder we are no longer a producer country and just a consumer country.


I had the same thought about removing the collar all together, however the threaded part that the collar threads onto, causes issues with spacing. My thought was to just thread the collar all the way back against the crank arm and then use spacers between that and the bearings to preload.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That may be the case. Perhaps we can't chuck that POS in the rubbish where it belongs... :/


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

So finally got (almost) all the parts needed to repair the Mayor. Park Tool BBT-79, RWC External Cup BB30 bottom bracket and extra spindle spacers (jic). Still have yet to receive my new alu RF preload collar, but I can proceed without it and use the spindle spacers instead.

One thing I thought might be helpful to anyone else looking to purchase the RWC bottom bracket, is what all comes in the box, as there is nothing on the site that I could find that explained what you get exactly (hence the reason I bought extra spindle spacers).

So in the picture you will see the following:

x1 - RWC 30mm External bottom bracket (blue cups, because blue is 10% faster than black)
x3 - bottom bracket spacers
x1 - wavy washer
x2 - 30 x 1mm spindle spacer (alu)
x1 - 30 x 2.5mm spindle spacer (alu)
x1 - 30 x 5mm spindle spacer (alu)

extras: x1 - RWC small decal and x1 - RWC large decal

Hopefully this resolves any further issues with squeaking and bottom bracket noise.

View attachment 1085851


----------



## rob_bike (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey did you guys notice mountain bike action magazine has the mayor on the cover this month, might pick up one later.

Also got my tubeless done, getting alot of riding in surprised how well it handles in the sand(still strange feeling being able to control a bike in loose sand)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy, now that you're back on the road again, well perhaps! Get your arse out there and rip it up! :thumbsup:

Rob_bike, it's only appropriate as the Mayor is a mountainbike that can wear 5.05's!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

@BansheeRune Just finished installing the new BB and took her out for a quick spin, nary a peep out of her thus far. Real test will be tomorrows hills.

A note regarding the install with the RWC BB as it pertains to my Mayor. Installed bb spacers per usual, 2 on driveside and 1 on nds. However to rid myself of using the RF preload ring, I left it installed but backed off all the way to the crank arm, then tightened down the 2mm screw and left it. To preload the bearings I installed 1-2.5mm & 1-1mm spindle spacer between the preload ring and the large tapered spacer that is provided on the Turbine cranks. Pic to follow.

View attachment 1085882


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Amazing what a fresh tampon will do! :smilewinkgrin:

Good to hear that you're back in the groove! RaceFace has to get back to their roots, indeed. 
I'm gonna be checking the silly plastic thingy routinely. In the interim, I'll get the spacers ordered up so hopefully less down time.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

rob_bike said:


> Hey did you guys notice mountain bike action magazine has the mayor on the cover this month, might pick up one later.
> 
> Also got my tubeless done, getting alot of riding in surprised how well it handles in the sand(still strange feeling being able to control a bike in loose sand)


Yeah RSD had it posted on their FB page a few weeks back, been on the look out since, havent seen it in the wild yet. Can't wait to read what they have to say, albeit with a grain of salt.

Congrats on the tubeless conversion, it's seriously a game changer, the ride is so much better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Amazing what a fresh tampon will do! :smilewinkgrin:


you don't say!! :skep:


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Amazing what a fresh tampon will do! :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Good to hear that you're back in the groove! RaceFace has to get back to their roots, indeed.
> I'm gonna be checking the silly plastic thingy routinely. In the interim, I'll get the spacers ordered up so hopefully less down time.


That RF bb was definitely annoying like a tampon. :crazyeyes:

I would suggest if your going to order the spacers, order the RWC ones as they are Aluminum. The WheelsMfg ones are delrin, while not bad, I just perfer alu.

BOTTOM BRACKET SPACERS FROM RWC

1x - 2.5mm & 1x - 1.0mm


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*MBAction RSD Mayor review*

For anyone who is interested here is the article from MBAction.

View attachment 1086028
View attachment 1086025
View attachment 1086029


Also here is a link to PDF format

MBAction RSD Mayor Review; PDF format for download


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Guy! Good stuff, indeed...


----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

Just want to chime in that I can never say enough about Alex and RSD. Their after-care is second to none. Alex is readily reachable and responds to any issues one has with his products. Great guy and great company. Great bikes too


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bonedoc98 said:


> Just want to chime in that I can never say enough about Alex and RSD. Their after-care is second to none. Alex is readily reachable and responds to any issues one has with his products. Great guy and great company. Great bikes too


Alex is one of a kind out there. I have dealt with him on both the Sergeant and the Mayor. For Alex to go out of his way to make arrangements for a shop 90 miles from me to receive the Sergeant and hook me up with a test ride, on a Saturday, no less, great job on both Alex and the bike shop. All of this was done on a Saturday within less than a hour of my initial email to RSD. Since then I have directed many people to RSD that went forward with a purchase as well as a nearby bike shop that has Taken a dealership with RSD after the shop manager and owner had a look and ride with both Sarge and Mr. Mayor. The client care and service provided by RSD is second to none, hands down! How many other companies offer a lifetime warrantee these days? RSD, that'e who...

Can never have too many RSD's! Now for a Wildcat, hmm full squish low fat bike kinda has a nice ring to it...

Thanks for chiming in, bonedoc!


----------



## Mattsiiide (Jun 29, 2016)

The wife now has her own mayor, 2015 with x9 , bluto and tubeless already. She is absolutely in love with this bike. It came with some upgrades due to part availability. 4 Bolt turbine 30t instead of affect series and carbon seat post. My build 1 seems subpar now. 







Guess I owe myself some upgrades. :thumbsup:


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

well....last winter I took the 2016 mayor for a ride around a lbs showroom and instantly knew I would not be satisfied until I had one of my own. I spent last winter riding my frainkenbike (see picture, think assorted leftover random bike parts) with its 2.1 schwalbe ice spikers. I loved riding in the winter but the frainkenbike would poop its pants on anything other than hard packed snow or ice, no float just %100 dig. well enough is enough there is a Mayor sitting in a showroom waiting for me and tomorrow it will be mine!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the Mayor club! 

Gratz!!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks BansheeRune, happy to join the club! 
I picked up the 1x10 mayor with carbon fork today. I got the raw color in a size medium. I'm 6' and like the fit of the medium, big enough that the seats not jacked way up and small enough to have fun on. first impressions are that this bike feels solid in a very good way, it feels planted yet easy to bunny hop and it is so easy to balance. I am happy with the build overall but I think I will be putting my hope brakes on it for a lot more stopping power, the bb7s don't quite offer enough of what I'm looking for in the braking department. So far I'm impressed and I get the feeling I'm going to have a lot of fun with the mayor!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Trials,

I have the large and gotta say, it's the most playful and fun fatty I've had the honor to ride. While the C/S length is fairly long, the BB height more than overcomes that. The Mayor saved a mass of coin over the prospect of a custom. Having the Sergeant as well is what made my choice much easier. Over all, the geometry is a blessing, indeed. I have found that many fatbikes feel like a bastardized road bike and are poor performers for my riding style. For those that think that a fatty isn't a summer bike, I'll agree to disagree with em since my Mayor is a pleasure to ride, any time, any place. I am also not interested is a + wheelset for the Mayor cause I bought a fatbike to ride a fatbike. + is what Sarge is and there are days that it's a difficult choice as to which to ride. Am I hooked, you bet your a$$ I am!! Simply put, I can't get enough of either the Mayor or Sarge. The KOXX Red Sky is the other bike that gets alotta attention. Gotta keep the trials skillz up, ya know! Full fat, low fat, it's all good!
I keep thinking about organizing a get-together weekend for Mayor owners to hang out and ride and have a good time. You will really enjoy the Mayor. Nicely appointed bikes outta the box, no?



trials4evr said:


> Thanks BansheeRune, happy to join the club!
> I picked up the 1x10 mayor with carbon fork today. I got the raw color in a size medium. I'm 6' and like the fit of the medium, big enough that the seats not jacked way up and small enough to have fun on. first impressions are that this bike feels solid in a very good way, it feels planted yet easy to bunny hop and it is so easy to balance. I am happy with the build overall but I think I will be putting my hope brakes on it for a lot more stopping power, the bb7s don't quite offer enough of what I'm looking for in the braking department. So far I'm impressed and I get the feeling I'm going to have a lot of fun with the mayor!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Got the mayor all set up the way I want it for now, Im running the BB7s until i can get the Hopes bled and so far the BB7s are'nt too shabby with the Hope rotors. i swapped the stem to a 50mm Straitline, bars to carbon Deity Mohawks, pedals to Deity skyscrapers and swapped out the seat as well.

first impressions on the trails are holy crap, GRIP! and this bike is FUN!
this is my first fat bike and the only experience I've had on one to date was a quick 2 min ride on a friends bike. I have to say I"m not really sure what I was expecting but this bike truly does it all, I blasted down some single track today that I frequent on my full suspension expecting to get the crap shaken out of me but instead the Mayor just flew over it and I really felt like I was riding a suspended bike...insane! the bike feels comfortable straight away fat tires ride different but its a good different, I was expecting to feel weighed down by them and sluggish but instead the bike feels lively and playful, on this thing you put the hammer down and it goes!

I feel bad for my other bikes...they are going to get lonely


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

@trials4evr - super stoked to hear your review of the Mayor, it definitely echos my feeling first time I rode mine for the first time, esp about the tires. The Minions roll way quicker than I had anticipated for such a large tire. Which definitely lends the a very playful ride, something else I did not anticipate for a fat bike. Can't wait to here & see more about your adventures aboard the Mayor, keep the stoke.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

What Mr. Ford said!! The mayor is a performance bike all the way!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Oops... I noticed a wobble on the rear tire the rim was straight but it looked like the bead of the tire wasn't fully seated on one side. On a regular mtb I would just pump the tire up to 60psi and the bead snaps into place then I deflate to my preferred pressure. In theory I thought that would work on my fat bike too. The tire says 20 psi on it so I pumped the tire to 20psi and the bead still wasn't seating.... So I proceed to pump passed 20, getting closer to 23 and pop! The bead popped right up over the rim and pop goes the tube, bang! That was loud! So it looks like I will be going tubeless sooner than expected. It's handy that the rims come pre-taped for tubeless... Time to fire up the compressor.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

They do! You need to soap up the beads to seat em on some tires/rims. My RD's seat at 6-8 psi with all of my tires. Be it JJ, Bud'Lou or the D5's.
I tried the tubeless thing and found it to be more work that it was worth to remove the scum form the tires to keep their supple feel to other issues that required too much maintenance. The continued attention was not worth the effort. When I went back to my Surly Lites there has been zero issue with keeping my tires feeling consistent and no patches on either tube. There's nothing worse that ending up with tires feeling like they have thornproof 5" tubes in em and weigh in like it too. In three years of riding fat nearly daily, I have hand no flats. 

Use some windex or dish soap diluted. I use armorall and after they have been in use a while, it's no longer necessary to lube up, as the beads do stretch slightly.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

It turns out that there is a defect with the fbr and the bead on the disk side is way too loose that's why it blew off the rim and popped the tube. I talked to the shop I got the mayor from and they agreed that the tire is defective, I should have a new tire tomorrow. I got the front tire set up tubeless with no issues and it was a breeze, I've been running tubeless on my all mountain bike for two seasons now with no issues, I just replenish the sealant every now and then and haven't had any headaches or flats other than when a nail ripped the sidewall out on the trail. I'll be happy to get back out on the mayor it was a tease to only get one ride in before this mess.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It doesn't take much to snap a kevlar bead sometimes. I've seen it occasionally over the years. Get that tire tomorrow and go out and have fun


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*New to the Mayor*

I picked up The Mayor last week, took it to the mountains (Mogollon Rim) out here in AZ and barely got to ride it. All my buddies rode it at least twice over two days--apparently it's: "awesome dude" "wicked" "bad @$$" etc. I did get to ride it once and it was all that and a bag of chips.

The service I got from Alex and the quality of the bike make me very happy I bought it.

I'll post pics from the wild when I get to ride it more next week but here is the bike loaded on my rig ready to head to the mountains.

Zona


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice zona! Looks good on the kuat rack. Your friends are right the mayor is an awesome, wicked bad a$$ bike! I'm new here too but welcome to the mayor club!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zona, Alex is the best! The Mayor won't cut short of a great time! The geometry is spot on for fun ride sessions. No more sluggish, poor handling characteristics that come from the bastardization of a road frame to accept 5.05's. The Mayor is a mountain bike on fat tires, period. The performance shows in every ride. While it might be limited on the size of a frame bag, I wouldn't want for a larger frame bag at the cost of performance. You, my friend are in for sweet surprises in fatbike adventures ahead.

Oh yeah, Gratz Dood!

On another note, ordered up the 5.05's yesterday! Mmmm Fat never tasted so good! :cornut:


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

You know, Banshee, as a degreed and certified Health Educator, I feel obligated to inform you: all of that fat could kill you...if you were lucky!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats zona1 welcome to the family. Can't wait to see and read more about your adventures on the Mayor. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FitmanNJ said:


> You know, Banshee, as a degreed and certified Health Educator, I feel obligated to inform you: all of that fat could kill you...if you were lucky!


That's the fat the cardiologist approves of!


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words brochachos'. I'll look forward to your pic's and comments. 

Zona


----------



## Dhugal (Aug 25, 2016)

*Hello there*

Yesterday was my first outing on the Mayor. What a beauty of a machine!

West Bragg Creek, Alberta


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Dhugal the mayor looks in its element with that kind of scenery, looks like an awesome place to ride, I'm thinking there's quite a few fellow Albertans with mayors it's great to support a Canadian bike company!


----------



## Dhugal (Aug 25, 2016)

trials4evr said:


> Dhugal the mayor looks in its element with that kind of scenery, looks like an awesome place to ride, I'm thinking there's quite a few fellow Albertans with mayors it's great to support a Canadian bike company!


It certainly is a fantastic place to ride. Are you in Alberta yourself?


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Yup Red Deer, even though I'm not too far from Bragg creek I've never ridden there. From all I've seen I definitely should make a point to go there though. Every time I see anything about Bragg It always looks like good riding.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the fAt side, Dhugal! That Mayor will bring good times to life, indeed. :cornut:

Having both the Sergeant and the Mayor makes it difficult to choose which is goin riding! Worth it, all the same!


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice shot. I was in Calgary for a few days last Summer and managed to squeeze a ride at West Bragg Creek. It was stellar. I think i did the Merlin loop. Can't wait to go back and ride more of it.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have what might be a newbie question that may sound dumb. Here it goes bro's. I measured the tire diameter and it's 30". Isn't this the true size of the tire? Yet, I read it was a 27.5" tire. I'm not complaining in the slightest but I have no idea how to calculate the tire size. 

Zona


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Zona1 said:


> I have what might be a newbie question that may sound dumb. Here it goes bro's. I measured the tire diameter and it's 30". Isn't this the true size of the tire? Yet, I read it was a 27.5" tire. I'm not complaining in the slightest but I have no idea how to calculate the tire size.
> 
> Zona


Generally 26" fat bikes have a tire diameter usually between 29-31" from what I've read online from reviews and riders.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you, 

Zona


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The 5.05's have arrived! Man, do they fill the rear end of the Mayor. They have some considerable rolling resistance on packed and solid surfaces. The whole idea of the 5.05's is loose terrain such as sugar sand and snow. Definitely not the tire choice for daily driving but they are stupid fat and kinda remind me of going from 4.0 to 4.8. The size difference and the massive air volume is astonishing. Riding at 4 psi with a 5.05 is similar to riding 6 psi with my JJ 4.8's. Later today I will go out and try em out and play with the pressure to see how well they are in the sugar. Should be fun to horse around in the sand with em.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

dunno bout fillin the rear end of the mayor :lol: but playin in the sand box is for cats, you do have one of them yes??


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

BansheeRune, Sugar? Where do you live, Candyland? Lol! With the 4.8s the mayor seems like a monster truck you must feel like you could ride over absolutely anything with the 5.05s! With a tire that wide the mayor probably stands up on its own on pavement. You are going to have to take and share some pics of the monster mayor!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

^^haha candyland colorado.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> The 5.05's have arrived! Man, do they fill the rear end of the Mayor. They have some considerable rolling resistance on packed and solid surfaces. The whole idea of the 5.05's is loose terrain such as sugar sand and snow. Definitely not the tire choice for daily driving but they are stupid fat and kinda remind me of going from 4.0 to 4.8. The size difference and the massive air volume is astonishing. Riding at 4 psi with a 5.05 is similar to riding 6 psi with my JJ 4.8's. Later today I will go out and try em out and play with the pressure to see how well they are in the sugar. Should be fun to horse around in the sand with em.


Duuuuude! Pics or it didn't happen, especially focus on the rear clearance Im very curious how close the fit is, esp if you wouldn't mind pumping them up to 15 psi to give a good compare. Stoked for you man those sound fun, might be my next playtime purchase.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> dunno bout fillin the rear end of the mayor :lol: but playin in the sand box is for cats, you do have one of them yes??


-_- Kinda shytty, phatty! lol



trials4evr said:


> BansheeRune, Sugar? Where do you live, Candyland? Lol! With the 4.8s the mayor seems like a monster truck you must feel like you could ride over absolutely anything with the 5.05s! With a tire that wide the mayor probably stands up on its own on pavement. You are going to have to take and share some pics of the monster mayor!


Werd! :cornut: Those tires are absurdly fun! Cuts the fuel economy to 3 miles per sammich, tho.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Guy.Ford said:


> especially focus on the rear clearance Im very curious how close the fit is.


Here's some photos that's been out for a bit:

__
http://instagr.am/p/_LOP06IqKW/


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy.Ford said:


> Duuuuude! Pics or it didn't happen, especially focus on the rear clearance Im very curious how close the fit is, esp if you wouldn't mind pumping them up to 15 psi to give a good compare. Stoked for you man those sound fun, might be my next playtime purchase.


There's absolutely no reason to take the pressure beyond 8 psi in these cause tungsten would be softer...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> There's absolutely no reason to take the pressure beyond 8 psi in these cause tungsten would be softer...


I chose that PSI just for the stretch to see how close the tire is too the stays at higher pressure, agreed never ride that high.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks appreciated, I'm just curious to see photos from an actual production frame from actual owner.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The first couple images show that the 5.05 is close in the rear. 7mm clearance is good enough for riding on snow. Should be hella fun this winter to ride on these fatass tires. Definitely not the daily driver treads with all that weight and rolling resistance.








Lard








More lard...








double lard!
Out trying out 5.05's for a short ride. Fun, yes! Slow, yes! They'll make ya strong as an ox if ya ride em daily.

Back to the JJ's for the fuel economy.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Dang that's a lot of rubber! Looks quite good on the mayor, ready to handle anything... Except pavement I guess lol. How much weight do they add?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

@BansheeRune those look epic, might have to add a set of these to my wish list, I can see great uses (other than snow) for these tires. Thanks for the awesome pics. Good talking to you brother.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Dems 44DD's


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> Dang that's a lot of rubber! Looks quite good on the mayor, ready to handle anything... Except pavement I guess lol. How much weight do they add?


1750g's claimed by Vee. My guess is they are a wee bit over that. 
The treads feel like suction cups sticking to glass. Just an astonishing feeling riding em.
They are fatter than Punkin's ever seen!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

What rims are those mounted to?

Wish I could get a mayor without spending a small country's budget on shipping.



trials4evr said:


> Dang that's a lot of rubber! Looks quite good on the mayor, ready to handle anything... Except pavement I guess lol. How much weight do they add?


1750g +/- 60 seems to be the norm. I bought one from an ex-display bike for cheap which I'm going to use this winter.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

They are on RD's. You need to take a trip to Canadia and fly back with a bike after riding it all over the countryside and you'll have a Mayor to ride at home too! 

Behave, phatty! :/


----------



## Andy81 (Jan 25, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> 1750g's claimed by Vee. My guess is they are a wee bit over that.
> The treads feel like suction cups sticking to glass. Just an astonishing feeling riding em.
> They are fatter than Punkin's ever seen!


It's more like a "vee" bit over. 
Vee cannot for their life get the claimed weight of their tires right. Every single vee tire I've had has been way over the claimed weight by approximately 10%. They seem to label their prototype weight on the box.

2xl seems to average closer to 1900g, at least the 4 I've had.

Still my number one choice for winter (I do like the "suction cups to glass" reference though). They are badass in powder (snow) but hit properly groomed tracks and they virtually grind to a halt. Back to back with jj 4.8 it's like a tank vs a Ferrari.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Andy, That's what I'm thinking, too. They will be at their best on the snowmobile trails due to the churn created buy the sleds rippin it up. There's
usually 4-8" of churn that no longer will compact, making for a powder like ride. The Bud/Lou at very low pressure have been good on this type of trail. The soft tread compound of the 5.05's is part of the suction cup feeling. There are a couple deer trails I'd like to use em on. The deer trail is like riding on fresh potting soil, it's that loose and soft ground. 

I changed back to the JJ 4.8's last night cause they ride so good and are surprisingly low rolling resistance. They are sweet tires, indeed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Ok Mr suckchun cup....:skep::lol:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Punkin's waiting...


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

took my mayor out for its maiden voyage. little wet here buy climbed like a champ. man i see what the fatbike craze is about now. geo seems right in line with my endo 650b fs rig. i had a few qc problems...

1. rear dropout had paint on the surface
2. front brake line too long
3. fork cut too long so could not preload with the included spacers.

all in all a gokd experience i suppose.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Those are all items that shoulda been taken care of as the bike was going through final assembly. 
There's an easy feex for the steer length, add a 5mm spacer and go to town. The trouble with trimming a steer is once it's cut, it's cut. No going back. As for brake line length, trim and bleed or leave it as is, provided it's not absurdly long. 

Glad you're enjoying the Mayor! 

It's one of the very few fatbikes that have geometry around offroad performance, period. I cannot get enough of my Mayor or my Sergeant. They are both very competent performers. They climb like nobody's business. At times you might not notice you are going up an incline. 

Welcome to the Mayor club, Shoal! Good times are coming your way...


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Those are all items that shoulda been taken care of as the bike was going through final assembly.
> There's an easy feex for the steer length, add a 5mm spacer and go to town. The trouble with trimming a steer is once it's cut, it's cut. No going back. As for brake line length, trim and bleed or leave it as is, provided it's not absurdly long.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the Mayor!
> ...


i disagree. if i wanted to trim the fork, trim my cables and scrape paint off the dropouts im sure i coulda and woulda found a cheaper option then a "complete" bike.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The expectation is "dealer prep" or buyer prep. That's something that is usually done by a bike shop when you buy a new bike. So, yeah, when I pulled my frame and uncut fork outta the box, I knew I would be doing the dealer prep, build and trimming the fork. It's part of doing a build that I love to do.


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

i didnt read that anywhere on their page. im more then capable to do the work. just wish it was advertised out front. otherwise i would have piecemealed it. much prefer shimano

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I guess things are a little different when buying direct from manufacturer. Personally I enjoy the fine tuning of fit and the personalization of the set up to suit me. I wonder if bikes come in a similar state from other direct purchase bike companies like canyon and yt?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you ever pulled a bike outta the box at a shop to assemble it? Usually the frames need head tube facing as well as BB facing and thread chasing. It's an industry thing that has gone on for many decades. It's been quite some time that I was a bike mech at a LBS and that was rather the norm. I had no issues with my Mayor coming outta the box. It was 1.5 hours from opening the box to riding it and I had to peel the parts offa my 907 and lace a wheel, since my front was a 135. No worries, I enjoy the build process and that first ride. The last thing you would want is the fork cut to include 1 10mm spacer when you wanted 30mm worth of spacer on it. Again, once it's cut, it's cut. At 350, bucks that an expensive fvckup IMHO.




No matter, hope you are enjoying the ride. The fact is that there is no other fatty that has the geo or the component package for that price point. 

That's my story from "candy land, Colorado" lol


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

BansheeRune, I agree with you %100 I have worked in bike shops too and know the drill, I bought my mayor from a lbs so I can't speak to how things were finished from factory as the lbs took care of all that, I like the fact that the steerer is long and allows me to get the setup right before I decide to cut it down or not..... 
JJ about Candyland lol no disrespect BR


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> BansheeRune, I agree with you %100 I have worked in bike shops too and know the drill, I bought my mayor from a lbs so I can't speak to how things were finished from factory as the lbs took care of all that, I like the fact that the steerer is long and allows me to get the setup right before I decide to cut it down or not.....
> JJ about Candyland lol no disrespect BR


None taken! @.-

There will be a few minor issues that get by the QC side of things like paint in threads, paint on disc mounts etc. but those would be resolved by a LBS doing the build. There is an untold assumption by all manufacturers that an LBS will do the small details prior to delivery. Small ops like RSD assume that you will do the "dealer prep" DIY. This, again is an untold assumption that someone buying direct rather than through traditional channels is a bike junky, yeah, just like me that will toil with assembly and bond with that bike.

12 step programs for bike addiction are available, or so I was told.
Hello, my name is BansheeRune and I'm a bikaholic, hiccup...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

@shoal don't know whats up, but my complete Mayor (build 1) came with a full length, uncut steerer tube. I made sure to tell the shop that built it to keep it that way. 

Welcome to the RSD fam.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

a little trials riding on the commute this morning... I love the bounce I get from these tires.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That's the beauty of fat trials. Chris Akrigg has lotsa vids on the subject.


Looking fun as it gets!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*Spike'd the RSD Mayor*

Still trying to dial in the fit of my RSD Mayor, picked up a new stem; Spank Spike Race 35mm and figured while I was at it, new bars wouldn't hurt so I grabbed a Spank Spike Race 800 x 50mm. 

Also trying out some new grips, Wolftooth\Red Monkey Fat Paw XL grips, super cushy @36-37mm diameter and 160mm long for the big paws. :thumbsup:
View attachment 1091769
View attachment 1091770
View attachment 1091771


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice! The blue looks good with the raw frame, have you ever mentioned what brand of frame bag that is? Do you have a pic from the side of the bike?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> Nice! The blue looks good with the raw frame, have you ever mentioned what brand of frame bag that is? Do you have a pic from the side of the bike?


Thanks, I was inspired by Claw's old setup. (pic)

View attachment 1091780


Possibly earlier on, but here is a pic and link to where I got the bag; it's an Ibera. It's used mostly for commuting\cruising, I woudnt recommend it for tour duty or serious bike packing. FWIW, my bike is the XL and the bag is a large.

https://www.amazon.com/Ibera-Black-Medium-Large-Triangle/dp/B00SA4KSPA

http://www.ibera.info/products_detail.php?

cID=10&Key=57
View attachment 1091778


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Great thanks!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

This was a good ride, loads of traction with the extra weight on the rear wheel! the kid had a blast, even did a bit of light off pavement trail riding.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> View attachment 1092088
> View attachment 1092089
> 
> 
> This was a good ride, loads of traction with the extra weight on the rear wheel! the kid had a blast, even did a bit of light off pavement trail riding.


That's awesome, great job dad. Monster biking with the kid, HELLS YEAH!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

The turquoise shoooes are pretty special :eekster:


----------



## Mattsiiide (Jun 29, 2016)

Totally awesome! Going to have to get one of those in a few years when my little guy gets bigger.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it's pretty awesome too, as a parent there's nothing better than when your kid asks to go biking and enjoys time on the bike as much as dad. The trail-a-bike is sweet I bought it used and fixed it up, too bad there isn't a fat tire version.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Trials,

You need to find a 19x2.5 mod rim/tire and you'll have it fat enough! Pump it up to 8-10 psi for a smoother ride for the munchkin and away ya go.
Of course, that's assuming the rear end has the space for a 2.kindafat.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Lol that's actually a really good idea, now to find a cheap used mod rear wheel and tire... It would be a rare find nowadays.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The mayor playing in the dirt...

Spent a few hours riding the Hubbard Mesa area, south of Rifle. Temp was 85 and a light cool breeze was like having factory air in my Jeep, uh, on my bike! Those JJ's are sweet as it gets, being very light weight. They perform like riding on velcro out there on the loose powdery dirt and sand. The magic fatbike ride was a blast. Rode some of the washbeds to enjoy the sand and various rock ledges and then hit the trail system for a long pedal. Climbing was amazingly easy with the low gearing of 28x 36-11. The mayor loves going Jeepin. Now he needs a bath and some chain lube. There should be a day spa for these bikes to get a detailing and lube! Phuck, I love this bike!! :cornut:


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like a heck of a lot of fun riding in your area, that's some interesting terrain! Definitely Jeep worthy.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That's precisely why I loaded my Jeep in the back of my Jeep to get there! -.o


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> The mayor playing in the dirt...
> 
> ...Those JJ's are sweet as it gets, being very light weight. They perform like riding on velcro out there on the loose powdery dirt and sand...
> 
> ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the liteskin version and have not experienced self steer at pressure from 8 psi down to 2 psi. My D5's display a slight self steer and feel stiffer in the casings at all pressures. My Bud has no self steer at pressures from 8 down to almost flat without any self steer at all.

I weigh 160 and tend to ride fairly low psi at all ties cause I can't stand rock hard tires. Being the liteskin does have something to do with it due to the casing being more supple. This is why the Bud has no self steer as well. Tread pattern does contribute but is only a factor in the equation of self steer. I like the lighter tires for their compliance and ride comfort . I'm using Rolling Darryl's with my fatty.


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> I have the liteskin version and have not experienced self steer at pressure from 8 psi down to 2 psi. My D5's display a slight self steer and feel stiffer in the casings at all pressures. My Bud has no self steer at pressures from 8 down to almost flat without any self steer at all.
> 
> I weigh 160 and tend to ride fairly low psi at all ties cause I can't stand rock hard tires. Being the liteskin does have something to do with it due to the casing being more supple. This is why the Bud has no self steer as well. Tread pattern does contribute but is only a factor in the equation of self steer. I like the lighter tires for their compliance and ride comfort . I'm using Rolling Darryl's with my fatty.


As always, thanks for your detailed comments. I'm tempted to try a liteskin to see if by riding the right lines, it can survive the chippy and sometimes sharp-edged Northern and Central New Jersey rocks.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FitmanNJ said:


> As always, thanks for your detailed comments. I'm tempted to try a liteskin to see if by riding the right lines, it can survive the chippy and sometimes sharp-edged Northern and Central New Jersey rocks.


We have our share of "broken glass" here too. I find it to be less that desirable to ride it even with truck tires on my bike. Fortunately most of the state has better choices of terrain. For the liteskin's to serve you well, you'll have to mind your lines carefully.








Here's a shot from Fatbike Monday.

The Mayor is watching his figure!








There isn't much flat ground here and the JJ's were on their game, never breaking loose on climbs or descents. Flotation was excellent in the sugar, uh, sand too.


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> We have our share of "broken glass" here too. I find it to be less that desirable to ride it even with truck tires on my bike. Fortunately most of the state has better choices of terrain. For the liteskin's to serve you well, you'll have to mind your lines carefully.
> 
> View attachment 1092378
> 
> ...


Beautiful terrrain, you lucky Weight Watchers counselor!


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

I just noticed the 2017's are listed on the RSD site with new colours available. Could someone tell me what the seat post size is on these bikes? I sure like the looks of this bike for some reason....

Glen


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FitmanNJ said:


> Beautiful terrrain, you lucky Weight Watchers counselor!


Pfft! ya wanna watch your weight, all you need is a tapeworm and a fatbike! 



gpeden said:


> I just noticed the 2017's are listed on the RSD site with new colours available. Could someone tell me what the seat post size is on these bikes? I sure like the looks of this bike for some reason....
> 
> Glen


30.9


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*My First Ride on "The Mayor"*

The Mayor did not disappoint! We rode from 5,900' to 7,000' over 8.5 miles. This fat bike has a beast mode. I rode with a couple chaps with Salsa Mukluks and although they did well I was the only one with a big smile.

The Mukluks are good bikes, full suspension (which I didn't understand) with good riders; but, The Mayor was sooo much fun. I passed them when I wanted to, I did a couple wheelies and had a good ol time.

Down hill was treacherous and it handled like I thought it would, like a champ.

Zona


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's all about the geometry, Zona. The Mayor will continue to amaze you the more you ride. Dollar for dollar, the Mayor is simply the finest geometry available.


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> 30.9


Perfect! then this is a strong contender to share my Thunderbolt's Command Post IR  It came with a second lever, so all I would need to buy is a second cable and barrel thingie. It takes only a few minutes to remove/swap.

Glen


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FitmanNJ said:


> Beautiful terrrain, you lucky Weight Watchers counselor!





gpeden said:


> Perfect! then this is a strong contender to share my Thunderbolt's Command Post IR  It came with a second lever, so all I would need to buy is a second cable and barrel thingie. It takes only a few minutes to remove/swap.
> 
> Glen


You actually need a doohickey in lieu of a thingie. There was a tech bulletin on that recently...


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*More Pic's*

It was chill up there on The Mayor.

Zona


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Geometry shomitry...it's magic. 

Also, the mountain range behind me in the distance is the top of the Mogollon Rim (approx. 10 miles, 7,800') and there are some killer trails I'm going to hit up next month! Just warning you.

Zona


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

A doohickey or thingie in Arizona is called a "chingadera". hahaaa. 

Zona


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> You actually need a doohickey in lieu of a thingie. There was a tech bulletin on that recently...


Hah! Ya made me pull out the instructions to find what it actually is called.... "cable barrel" 

The strongest contenders for a purchase are the Mayor and the Blizzard 30.

Glen


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FitmanNJ said:


> Beautiful terrrain, you lucky Weight Watchers counselor!





gpeden said:


> Hah! Ya made me pull out the instructions to find what it actually is called.... "cable barrel"
> 
> The strongest contenders for a purchase are the Mayor and the Blizzard 30.
> 
> Glen


Glen, I just had to run with that one! All in good fun.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FitmanNJ said:


> Beautiful terrrain, you lucky Weight Watchers counselor!





gpeden said:


> Hah! Ya made me pull out the instructions to find what it actually is called.... "cable barrel"
> 
> The strongest contenders for a purchase are the Mayor and the Blizzard 30.
> 
> Glen


Glen, I just had to run with that one! All in good fun. 

Zona, see post 941 on page 19...


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I knew you believed in magic. 

Zona


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zona, that was from Fatbike Monday. Had a ride on Hubbard Mesa where you can ride till ya drop. The trails are plentiful there. And a Mayor tends to enjoy the trails and sand. 

How may of ya's have manualed your Mayors?? It's euphoric, I must admit!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

@Zona1 = looks and sounds awesome man, congrats on having a great ride. Can't wait to see more pics and read ride reports from more RSD Mayor riders. I can't wait to finally find time to get my Mayor on some real dirt soon and post some pics. Great job everyone, keep the dream alive.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I can't wait to see the pic's Senor Ford. Awesome. 

Zona


----------



## Coach529 (Mar 3, 2006)

I see they are offering a couple new colors in 2017...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

BansheeRune said:


> How may of ya's have manualed your Mayors?? It's euphoric, I must admit!


Yup have to agree!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's fatbike crack!! I just can't get enough of rolling manny's and wheelies with the fat tires. Good buzz, indeed!


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

what is "Rolling Manny's" or manualed? 

Zona


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

manuals are coasting wheelies. wheelies are front wheel off the ground while pedaling.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

From RSD's Facebook page....I still prefer the raw aluminum color.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> It's fatbike crack!! I just can't get enough of rolling manny's and wheelies with the fat tires. Good buzz, indeed!


willis put down the crack or else i tells yer momma..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> From RSD's Facebook page....I still prefer the raw aluminum color.


I'm keepin my orange one cause I have several raw bikes...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I am still interested to see what the complete builds look like in the green and black. Green will probably look sharp with the matte black fork.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The green frame does look nice. Contrasting colors would be very sharp, indeed.

Alex was interested in the fact that I polished my fork because I don't like the matte (As I describe it...dilapidated look).
It looks clean as a charcoal gloss appearance. It took less than 5 minutes to make the fork look finished. Just needs the RSD lettering in orange to really pop!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I was wondering why your forks looked a bit more glossy than others, I just figured you had bought some kind of special edition rsd fork for your custom build... what was the process of polishing, just like a car over top of the original finish or did you remove the matte finish somehow then polish?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

In your right hand, a nice soft, clean cloth. In your left hand, a fresh can of Mothers aluminum polish. A sparing amount of mothers and rub it on, let it dry, a clean soft cloth to rub out the polish. Turn the cloth to expose a clean section from tim to tim as you go. It's a quick way to cherry out a bike.

There is no need to do any prep other than start with a clean fork. No need to disturb the matte finish other than to apply the polish and rub a dub, dub followed by rubbing the dried polish residue offa the fork.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Desert Riding at 104', fun and fast.*

Went to South Mountain in Arizona today and rode a trail called Desert Classic. If you're in AZ you probably have ridden this trail, it's fun and fast.

I've ridden this trail on some really good full suspension bikes and let me tell you--The Mayor was a beast.

First, there's plenty of sand in the washes due to all the rain this year; and, the Mayor flew over it without the front wheel squirming around sinking hoping to get to the end. The end of a wash is always uphill so I was able to keep momentum and fly up the hill.

There's a Paraglider with a small white parachute directly above the handlebars, you can barely see it, fyi.

I dig this bike.

Zona


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zona, now that you're hooked, bet you can't get enough! The wash beds are awesome riding. Those fat tires are at home in soft loose sand.
Glad you're enjoying the Mayor.


----------



## horizontallyopposed (Mar 10, 2013)

Dhugal said:


> Yesterday was my first outing on the Mayor. What a beauty of a machine!
> 
> West Bragg Creek, Alberta
> 
> View attachment 1090087


Nice! I was just there yesterday on Ranger/Brew on a demo Pivot Mach429 with all the Enve goodies. Loved it.

I'm looking forward to a good winter. May go a little different direction so I've got my Mayor listed FS on PB. I've got studded Snowshoe XLs which were awesome in all the ice we had last winter. Hoping for more snow this year!

Uploaded from my Commodore64


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

horizontallyopposed said:


> Nice! I was just there yesterday on Ranger/Brew on a demo Pivot Mach429 with all the Enve goodies. Loved it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a good winter. May go a little different direction so I've got my Mayor listed FS on PB. I've got studded Snowshoe XLs which were awesome in all the ice we had last winter. Hoping for more snow this year!
> 
> Uploaded from my Commodore64


@[email protected]


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Just stumbled over these...(I guess it needs a new thread?)

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5049-617/Sheriff-I-Bicycle

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5049-618/Sheriff-II-Bicycle

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5049-620/Sheriff-III-Bicycle


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Haven't seen those before, looks like a non hydroformed frameset with a lower spec build than the mayor. I wonder if it's a MEC exclusive.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Perhaps old new stock? Alex hasn't mentioned the Sheriff in conversations... :/


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

This bike is a custom build exclusively for MEC.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

MEC can keep them, QR rear axle no thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RSD Bikes said:


> This bike is a custom build exclusively for MEC.


I see how it is!

Guy, it's the FUZZ!!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

@BansheeRune guess I'm just spoiled. Have you seen (look who I'm asking of course you have) the new RSD Sargeant OMG going to be hard not to pull the trigger on that in 2017. It's ticking a lot of boxes on my plus wants/needs list, so pretty. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep! There are some nice components on the new rig. Geometry stays in the groove.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2016)

shake yer groove thang sarge....:ihih:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

:/


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

kryten said:


> Just stumbled over these...(I guess it needs a new thread?)
> 
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5049-617/Sheriff-I-Bicycle
> 
> ...


that looks like the original Mayor, which had a 190 QR rear


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RSD Bikes said:


> This bike is a custom build exclusively for MEC.





Swerny said:


> that looks like the original Mayor, which had a 190 QR rear


Made me think of new old stock but RSD states otherwise....


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*S. Mountain AZ--Desert Classic Trail in AZ*

Today I hit the trail again and had several people stop me asking about the Mayor. The best part was going through and over everything--you don't have to go around much! haha.

Zona


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Zona1 said:


> Today I hit the trail again and had several people stop me asking about the Mayor. The best part was going through and over everything--you don't have to go around much! haha.
> 
> Zona


Awesome Zona1 sounds like your really enjoying the monster truck feeling the fatty has, it's really addictive just crushing over everything in your path.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like Zona's a full blown addict! Good times out there with a Mayor to keep it fat. 
Zona, Jeepin will never be the same! These bikes are just so much fun in what they can conquer. 

Looking like the Global Fatbike Day plans are moving forward here in Colorado! We have a noob that will join us for the fatbike follies and BBQ to follow! The hazing committee will convene soon.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Zona, looks like there is some fun riding in AZ! quite the contrast to what I am currently riding here in Alberta, mornings are getting COLD around here leaves are falling and we will have snow soon.

yesterdays commute was foggy and frosty. definitely need lights for the commute until the spring.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks GF, the Mayor has exceeded expectations--shifting uphill, handling, acceleration. 
Zona


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah, thee ol Land Cruiser is feeling a little neglected now that I'm running around on the Mayor. Post up pic's of the Global Fat Bike Day! 

Zona


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Anything below 75' and I start layering, hahaha. That looks beautiful up there. Stay warm hombre. 

Zona


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> Zona, looks like there is some fun riding in AZ! quite the contrast to what I am currently riding here in Alberta, mornings are getting COLD around here leaves are falling and we will have snow soon.
> 
> yesterdays commute was foggy and frosty. definitely need lights for the commute until the spring.
> View attachment 1095875


trials4ever, your commute looks fricken awesome and fun as hell, you lucky [email protected] So jelly!!

Also wanted to share a couple updates I made to my Mayor (Amber Lynn). Recently swapped out the 32t oval for a 30t. The 32 was a bit tall for good jeeping power, now I have a nice low end to really be able to crawl over stuffs.

Also picked up a pair of r RF Chester pedals, in blue, super sticky (using 5.10 Impacts), very light and super fun. For some reason I never felt right using clips on the fat bike, it always felt to me like it deserved a nice pair of platforms. Anyhow just wanted to share, keep the rubber side down!!

View attachment 1096335


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Guy.Ford, I definitely don't take the fastest or most direct route to work and back, there wouldn't be any fun in doing that lol.

Are you still running an oval ring up front? Something I was wondering is if the oval ring amplifies the bouncing choppy pedal stroke effect that happens with the rear tire when spinning in an easier gear? I've never ridden an oval ring but I feel like it wouldn't be a smooth pedal stroke action and more of a chop on the down stroke?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> Guy.Ford, I definitely don't take the fastest or most direct route to work and back, there wouldn't be any fun in doing that lol.
> 
> Are you still running an oval ring up front? Something I was wondering is if the oval ring amplifies the bouncing choppy pedal stroke effect that happens with the rear tire when spinning in an easier gear? I've never ridden an oval ring but I feel like it wouldn't be a smooth pedal stroke action and more of a chop on the down stroke?


Yes definitely still running an oval, just moved down to a 30t instead of the 32t. I'm not sure about the choppy feel, I know what your talking about, but I haven't noticed it probably for two reasons 1) I'm a grinder, even seating I tend to run a higher gear and grind out my climbs 2) the oval is supposed to help smooth out the pedal stroke, so in fact helping alleviate what your describing. Honestly, I cant say for sure if it helps fix the choppy, but I do feel it makes the pedal stroke smoother. It also helps keep my legs\knees from feeling sore, esp after a big climb, my legs dont hurt as much as they did with a round ring. Another thing I've noticed is I can also push a higher gear.

I'll take a look at how the oval affects pedaling at higher RPM and see whats up.

Just out of curiosity are you running a single? What size ring? I'd be more than happy to lend you my 32t oval to try out if you have Cinch cranks.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I am currently on the stock 28 tooth that the mayor came with, also on the stock cassette but I'm thinking of going to a sunrace 11-42T wide range 10 speed cassette, I think the 28 front-36 rear wont be low enough for winter climbing in the snow. With the mayor I find I also usually push a higher gear and that keeps the bouncing down also lower pressures seem to bounce less. the time I really notice the bouncy chopping is when I am tired and cant push the higher gear. Its not really a big issue for me because I usually only notice on the pavement on the ride home where it doesn't really matter. just more curious about the oval ring than anything.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy, I have a 28 up front. It's been fantastic for rock crawling and snow riding. Might take a little offa the top end but more cadence will easily overcome that.

trials4ever, that's a good rail trail! Good stuff, indeed!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Guy, I have a 28 up front. It's been fantastic for rock crawling and snow riding. Might take a little offa the top end but more cadence will easily overcome that.
> 
> trials4ever, that's a good rail trail! Good stuff, indeed!


Yeah I swapped to a 32 oval at first, now I'm using a 30 oval. The 32 was great for cruising to keep a good clip, but wasn't so good for slow crawling, the 30 is a good compromise as it is a 32 at top of oval and 28 on low side, whereas the 32 was a 34/30.

Fwiw my old 26" wheeled full susser (07 kona coiler) used to run a 38t single with an 11/34 cassette so pushing big gears is nothing new. But the Mayor is a lot different beast than that bike was.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I still ride my dirt couch. The damn thing was a custom that I just can't get enough of to this day. The DH scene is in the past but the SixPack is still a great ride on the nasty stuff as well as just a good time on any trail.

I'd change up the fatty to a 30 but have been way too lazy to deal with it. Pfft! That's my story and I'ma stickin to it! The 28 makes the mountains very rideable as a 1x rig. Damn, I'd like some rolling hills for a couple days!


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

GF,

wow, I'm wanting to hear the review of the 30t, please let us know after you feel you've tested it. Thanks for sharing the upgrades--let us know what other mod's you have done if you will. 

Thanks, those trails are really fun. I can't believe how many Specialized jump stumpers there are here in AZ--crazy. 

Thanks, 

Zona


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Zona1 said:


> GF,
> 
> wow, I'm wanting to hear the review of the 30t, please let us know after you feel you've tested it. Thanks for sharing the upgrades--let us know what other mod's you have done if you will.
> 
> ...


Will totally follow up on the 30t when I've had some good ride time. :thumbsup:

Other mods that have made a difference:
- Shimano SLX disc brakes. Couldn't stand the loop of the BB7's, one detail I def dislike about the Mayor, the rear caliper mount and cable run.
- Speed Evolution valve stems. When I decided to go tubeless, needed valves, these have some really cool features that I def think make them better than Stans or others. (Alloy Tubeless Valve Stems (3 sizes, 9 colors available))
- RWC Enduro Bottom Bracket. Smooth, creak free, durable, sweet an colors to coordinate. I literally destroyed the RF bb in a few hundred miles. 
- Fox Transfer Performance external dropper post; 150mm. Smooth, reliable, infinite adjust and all black like my soul.
- FSA Compression plug. Much better than the stock plug, stays stuck, better support and super easy to adjust.

I've also changed bars, stem, saddle, grips, etc. Another thing I've kind of fallen in like with is Wolftooth components Fat Paw XL grips, super thick and cushy, plus they are extra long @ 160mm.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

GF,

I was looking at this oval: Wolftooth components, RaceFace Reverse Dish Elliptical 30t. Is that what you have? 

Thanks in advance. 

Zona


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Zona1 said:


> GF,
> 
> I was looking at this oval: Wolftooth components, RaceFace Reverse Dish Elliptical 30t. Is that what you have?
> 
> ...


I'm using the Absolute Black oval, no reverse dish needed. I actually use my AB Oval in the aggressive clocking position "If you wish to try more aggressive setup, rotate the chainring from main position clockwise by one notch on the splines. This will rotate oval by further 22deg." I feel it has a more positive ovality to it in that position.

I've read reports of the WT oval not feeling very oval and almost being closer to round. It's all about the clocking. I would suggest doing some research before you decide. 
Here are some good reads:

http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...nring-absolute-black-vs-wolftooth-961655.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...al-chainrings-model-your-favorite-990813.html


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy, do you get any knee issues from the oval rings?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Guy, do you get any knee issues from the oval rings?


[email protected]@


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Guy, do you get any knee issues from the oval rings?


Not at all. My legs notice a difference though, far less tired esp on sustained climbs vs round rings. I feel I expend far less energy with an oval than round.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you GF. 

Zona


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

GF,

would the AB 32t oval be more in line with speed over longer distances? I'm sorry for the questions but now you've created a monster. hahaha. 

Thank you again,

Zona


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RSD Bikes said:


> This bike is a custom build exclusively for MEC.


The reason I ask is cause the old biospace egg rings were murder on my already shot knees.

Zona, gearing is something that you need to play with based on the common denominator in where you ride. IE fairly flat ground vs. mountains.
How difficult the climbs are, such as a long, steep grade vs. rolling hills with short grunt climbs and a nice descent to pick up momentum. For proper Jeepin, low gearing comes in handy on a 1x setup. With a 2x you can readily go with a taller gear, since you would be able to drop into a 24t or perhaps a 22t for the major grunts. Your strength and physical ability will play into it too.

My rig is a 28x 36-11. I do a large percentage of climbing since I live and ride in the Rocky Mountains where rolling hills are scarce. The lower gearing lends to less top end, but then, we are talking Jeepin, no?

What part of Zona you live, Zona?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> The reason I ask is cause the old biospace egg rings were murder on my already shot knees.


Here is a little info on the difference between biopace and modern oval:

But the biggest difference is in the timing of the maximum radius of said "oval". Biopace align maximum radius of the ring with the crank arm. So when your legs are vertical you experience maximum effort and when your legs are horizontal on crank - minimum effort. 
This timing is completely incorrect to what modern science know by now. Read further.

Modern Oval chainrings like AbsoluteBlack have different shape to Biopace, but most importantly different timing. Countless studies show that human can produce most power when his legs are on the crank just below horizontal (crank arm at 4 o'clock) and can't produce power at all when crank is vertical (6 o'clock). So it makes a lot of sense to use this knowledge and locate biggest part of the oval where you can push more and reduce the effort where you can't produce power at all. This is how modern oval rings work. Based on many studies and calculations. Not a guess, like it was in early 80's without a measuring instruments and computer algorithms available now.

Why many people are confused?
Because Shimano advertised Biopace with similar claims that are used in modern oval rings. Thing is Biopace execution was completely wrong to claims they were giving. Biopace in fact did the opposite to the advertised claims.

The More You Know. =o)


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Zona1 said:


> GF,
> 
> would the AB 32t oval be more in line with speed over longer distances? I'm sorry for the questions but now you've created a monster. hahaha.
> 
> ...


Figuratively speaking, the bigger the ring the faster you can go, now how far and for how long would depend on fitness level of course but all things being equal bigger is faster.

I started with a 32 because my mindset with the Mayor was the same as it would be for a full susser for enduro. I now realize for me & my riding style on the fatty thats not the case and I want\prefer a smaller ring to give more torque for climbing over stuffs. The fatty is more adventure for me, see where the trail and bike can take me even off the beaten path vs full suss being all about speed, carving lines, etc. That's not to say the fatty doesnt go fast or carve, because is certainly does and well.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Now I'm wondering how a oval ring would effect pedal hopping while trials riding... from what Guy posted it sounds like the ring would be transitioning to its largest portion (if that makes sense) when pedal hopping, you know what I'm talking about banshee?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> Now I'm wondering how a oval ring would effect pedal hopping while trials riding... from what Guy posted it sounds like the ring would be transitioning to its largest portion (if that makes sense) when pedal hopping, you know what I'm talking about banshee?


Not sure if this helps, but I snapped some pics of the oval ring at different clocked positions during the pedal stroke.
View attachment 1096624


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That would be interesting to find out how it performs.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Just comming in to say a little hello since I bought a Mayor 3 weeks ago. Got 4 real rides on it and can't wait to see how it will perform this winter. For now, on the trail my 29er FS gives me a better ride quality but the Mayor is also fun to ride. It's just harsh for my back on rought sections but I must admit that I still need to play with the pressure. 7 psi rear / 6.5 psi front last ride and I think I need to lower the front a bit more.


As for the oval rings, I've been using Absolute Black oval rings on my 26er and 29er for the past 3 years now and I've found only 2 real benefit to it:

1. No more knee pain.
2. More easy to put the power down the pedals at low RPM.

I'm not faster or slower. I'm not stronger or more weak. But now my left knee is happy! 

I'm still using roung rings on my road bike and if I use it more than 2-3 times per week my knee pain is comming back.

Hope this help!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ralph,

Congrats on the Mayor!! :cornut:
Thanks for the info on the egg rings. I have a junk knee and a marginal on the other side, so have been reluctant to even entertain trying em. My routine cadence is in the 125-175 range. While it sounds absurd, well it is however, it's my comfort zone.

As for psi, that is entirely based on what you're riding on and riding style. Also consider the tire choice. My JJ4.8's are a very supple casing and require more psi than my Dilly 5's. I did order up a Lezyne micro floordrive XL for the Mayor so I can play with air pressure as needed. Can't wait to try it out and see how it works compared to the HV I currently have. Sarge gets a hand me down! Yay!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks Guy, very interesting to see where the ring sits in the different positions.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Guy.Ford said:


> Other mods that have made a difference:
> - Shimano SLX disc brakes. Couldn't stand the loop of the BB7's, one detail I def dislike about the Mayor, the rear caliper mount and cable run.


agreed that the cable run for the BB7 isn't ideal, there was so much flex in the housing it drove me nuts, this is the solution I came up with to combat the flex using an old v brake noodle... 
this was the prototype







finished product








the rear brake feels a lot better now and noticeably less flex and sponge

also looks a bit better than this big loop in my opinion


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

lRaphl said:


> Just comming in to say a little hello since I bought a Mayor 3 weeks ago. Got 4 real rides on it and can't wait to see how it will perform this winter. For now, on the trail my 29er FS gives me a better ride quality but the Mayor is also fun to ride. It's just harsh for my back on rought sections but I must admit that I still need to play with the pressure. 7 psi rear / 6.5 psi front last ride and I think I need to lower the front a bit more.
> 
> As for the oval rings, I've been using Absolute Black oval rings on my 26er and 29er for the past 3 years now and I've found only 2 real benefit to it:
> 
> ...


Welcome lRalphl to RSD family and congrats on the Mayor, happy to have you aboard!!

From the sounds you bought your Mayor mainly for snow riding, great choice considering you can fit 5" TIRES, should prove helpful. Hope to see some cool pics when winter hits. :thumbsup:

Gotta say, I really like the oval and huge fan of Absolute Black's esp. It really seems like they took the time to figure it out and put out a solid product. I'm really hoping to test that lower RPM power you mentioned, the reason I dropped from a 32 to 30t. Glad to hear it's helping the knees, anything to help lessen the pain so we can ride more is a good thing for sure. :cornut:

Thanks for the info and keep the rubber side down!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> agreed that the cable run for the BB7 isn't ideal, there was so much flex in the housing it drove me nuts, this is the solution I came up with to combat the flex using an old v brake noodle...
> this was the prototype
> View attachment 1096680
> 
> ...


I like the application of the brake noodle, really cleans it up a good deal, BLOODY BRILLIANT GUVNAH! Heck If I had thought of that I might have stuck with the BB7's. Esp considering you say it takes out some of the flex and sponge, added bonus. #WINNING Hopefully others will see you concept and adopt it, great job.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome to The Mayor cult hot board. hahaa. 

Zona


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

GF,

Is this bike "boost" specific? I looked on the RSD site and could not find anything that says "boost". I have two options on the oval ring:

1. Is not Boost specific, this oval: https://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-oval.html

2. It is Boost, then I will need this one: https://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-oval-boost-cinch-chainring

Thanks again and sorry for all the questions.

Zona


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Zona1 said:


> GF,
> 
> Is this bike "boost" specific? I looked on the RSD site and could not find anything that says "boost". I have two options on the oval ring:
> 
> ...


No reason to be sorry, if you truly immerse yourself in cycling, it can be very confusing.

Not boost is the one you want - https://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-oval.html

Boost would move your ring even further outboard than it already is, messing up your chainline.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

TY senoro!

Zona


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy.Ford said:


> No reason to be sorry, if you truly immerse yourself in cycling, it can be very confusing.
> 
> Not boost is the one you want - https://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-oval.html
> 
> Boost would move your ring even further outboard than it already is, messing up your chainline.


Or flip it and move it inward...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Or flip it and move it inward...


Wouldn't work that way flipping either ring, boost or non boost, would move the chain more outboard.

That concept is only if your running a 190 rear with a 100mm bottom bracket/crankset spindle, the Mayor had a 100mm BB, but the crank uses a 190 model spindle which places the ring already further outboard/off center.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Happy trails on your new mayor lRaphl, I too am pretty excited to see what the mayor is capable of in the snow, this will be my first winter on a fat bike. It's funny that you say the mayor feels bad on your back because I found just the opposite, with my Knolly warden I was finding that I was having back pain, I thought it was just me getting old but when I started riding the fully rigid mayor on the same trails I experienced pain on with the knolly I had zero back pain. It made me wonder if my Knolly truly fits me well and it might be the geometry that is the culprit. Going from 160mm travel to zero +tire squish you would think I'd be having more pain. The only pain I notice is a bit in my wrists after riding really rough terrain but I feel like the carbon bars I have on the mayor help by dampening some of the vibration. Anyway enjoy the mayor and have some fun in the snow this winter I know I'm going to!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Guy.Ford said:


> I like the application of the brake noodle, really cleans it up a good deal, BLOODY BRILLIANT GUVNAH! Heck If I had thought of that I might have stuck with the BB7's. Esp considering you say it takes out some of the flex and sponge, added bonus. #WINNING Hopefully others will see you concept and adopt it, great job.


Lol thanks Guy, it was one of those standing in the garage staring at the bike "light bulb" moments. Laziness really takes the credit here I've just been procrastinating doing a full bleed of my hope brakes so I gave the bb7s a fair chance. With the 203mm rotors I have they really perform well and I have confidence in them. Lever feel is way different from hydraulic still but I grew up on cantilever and v brakes so I'm no stranger to how a cable brake feels at the lever.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

I defenitly bought the bike for winter riding. I want to go out on the snowmobiles and snowshoes trails. With my good old 26er, I was stuck on the road all winter long. And we're getting a lot of snow here from november to april so it's a long time only on the road. I will keep the Maxxis FBR/FBF 4.8 for now and see how they perform.

I lowered the front tire pressure last night while riding (don't know how much psi) and it feels better now. Barely no back pain today so I'm on the right track I guess. 

On the other side, I defenitly need to get rid of the Ergon ODI grips that came on the bike and put some foam grip instead. This will reduce the small chatter a little bit.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

IRaphlI brings up a good point about checking pressure in his last post ^^^

For anyone who doesn't already have a good pressure gauge, I would highly recommend one of these specifically the 15psi version

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=8768&category=5448

View attachment 1096898


----------



## delafieldmtb (Apr 6, 2010)

I just wanted to take a minute to thank all of you for the information you guys provided about the Mayor. I was lusting after fat bikes for the last two years and I finally was given the go ahead by my wife to buy one. I took a leap of faith as in Wisconsin you cannot try an RSD before you buy it. Thanks to the information in this thread I pulled the trigger on a Mayor and now have a few rides under my belt. I have been riding a rigid Niner SIR 9 for years and have to say it will be a while before I ride that single speed again. This bike puts a huge smile on my face. I'm close to getting the tire pressure right. It's a blast on Wisconsin trails and I cannot wait to ride all winter. Thanks again for all the info.

Should I be going tubeless?????


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

delafieldmtb said:


> I just wanted to take a minute to thank all of you for the information you guys provided about the Mayor. I was lusting after fat bikes for the last two years and I finally was given the go ahead by my wife to buy one. I took a leap of faith as in Wisconsin you cannot try an RSD before you buy it. Thanks to the information in this thread I pulled the trigger on a Mayor and now have a few rides under my belt. I have been riding a rigid Niner SIR 9 for years and have to say it will be a while before I ride that single speed again. This bike puts a huge smile on my face. I'm close to getting the tire pressure right. It's a blast on Wisconsin trails and I cannot wait to ride all winter. Thanks again for all the info.
> 
> Should I be going tubeless?????


First of all, congrats on getting a fatty through ways and means! If I had it to do again, I'd do the same thing I did, first round with RSD, email to
[email protected] Give your details, city/state as well as size you wanna try out. there may well be a dealer in the region that is a "non stocking dealer" that Alex will gladly make arrangements to send a bike for a test ride. Alex was excellent to have done this for me. The email went out on Saturday and within 30 minutes Alex replied to let me know he was making arrangements. Within the hour, he replied again and informed me that a shop 100 miles away would be contacting me when it arrives. Well worth the drive cause I fell in love with Sarge and adopted him. The shop owner let me have the bike for a week with an $80 deposit that would be applied to the purchase. Very kewl, indeed! Two months later a Mayor was on the way! Thanks Alex!!

Tubeless is a thing that some peeps swear by. If you have lotsa thorns and other things giving you flats regularly, tubeless is a must.

Again, I recommend emailing RSD and checking in with em to see if a test ride is in the cards... [email protected]


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome delafieldmtb glad to hear that you are enjoying the mayor so far, what color and build did you get? I rode a frainkenbike all last winter while drooling over the thought of owning a fat bike so I'm feeling you with the whole having to wait to buy thing. As for tubeless I did it with my mayor it was a pretty easy set up and I didn't run into any trouble other than the faulty rear tire that came with the bike that I had covered under warranty by the bike shop I bought it from. I have only been running 2oz of Stan's per tire (way below the recommended amount for a fat bike) because my lbs was out of sealant when I went to stock up. I got a new bottle now but have been too lazy to add more sealant, no problems so far they hold air very well and I've ran pressures from 10psi down to 6.5 with no issues. I say if you are used to tubeless go for it, but I am still wondering how tubeless will fair in frigid winter conditions.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to the RSD fam delafieldmtb, can't wait to see some pics and hear more awesome feedback on your time with the Mayor. Super stoked to hear your blind faith paid off, I know how you feel I was in the same boat. I spent a lot of time researching, emailing with Alex @RSD, before I made the call to order, but I've been super jazzed with no complaints. 

As for going tubeless, I'm a huge fan of tubeless. I've run it for years now in one form or another and have been very pleased, I love the feel and security(using stans). It requires a bit more upkeep than running a tube, but it's minimal, just check your fluid every month or so that's it. Personally I wouldn't run an MTB without it, but that's me. Whatever you decide, it doesn't matter as long as your having fun, that's the important thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Last night was my 6th ride on the bike and I think I dialed in the right pressure for my type of riding. 6.5 psi rear / 4.5 psi front. I'm 146 pounds, maybe closer to 150 when fully dressed. At this pressure, I can clearly feel the tires slowing me down on the road (like 4 Km/h slower than ususal) but on the trail it seems to be the right balance between speed, comfort and traction.

I forgot to say that I bought the bike without even trying it. There was the kickoffsummer 15% sale online and the geometry / price of the bike was right on what I was looking for.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That sale was the icing on the cake for the peeps that took advantage of it. Nothing in its class can come close to the bang for your buck factor of the Mayor. 

Ralph, being a beanpole has merit! Takes one to know one and I am one! Great times are comin your way with your Mayor. Congrats and enjoy the ride! :cornut:

This weekend my Mayor will get out on the trail sportin his 5.05's for some Jeepin and rock crawling. They have a significant impact on fuel economy, indeed! With the JJ 4.8's around 6-7 miles per sammich, 5.05's and it tanks at 3-4 miles per sammich. The 5.05's are absurdly fun to ride. They are 3 front and 4 rear. Stick to the trail like Velcro. . Feels good to ride em even if they do give one helluva workout.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what is the offset of the carbon Mayor fork? I know it is 490mm axle to crown and 15x150, but missing that last bit of info.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kryten said:


> Does anyone know what is the offset of the carbon Mayor fork? I know it is 490mm axle to crown and 15x150, but missing that last bit of info.


51mm


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Congrat Delafield, post some pic's when you get a chance.

Zona


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Another foggy commute this morning on the mayor.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> Another foggy commute this morning on the mayor.
> View attachment 1097892
> View attachment 1097893


So awesome!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Great Pictures


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

great pic's


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Well we got snow...... Time to see how the mayor does in the white stuff!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4ever, we had some over the weekend and it was heavy wet and sloppy. Wasn't interested in the mud part of it tho. 
Can't wait to get the real stuff! I'm looking forward to trying the 5.05's as well as Bud/Lou out there just to find out how well the overall setup performs. I believe the Mayor will be a top notch performer! It performs so well on powder sand and loose dirt that I am jonesin to get it in the snow and give it a shakedown. So far the difference between the 907 and Mayor is day and night in favor of the Mayor. 

Where's that Ford guy, uh, Guy Ford??? I'm looking forward to hearing a dirt ride report from him. 

Wish I had someone with a camera for Valhalla on closing weekend! The Mayor had a great time railing down the mountain. Being lift assisted made for an awesome day of rippin it up! Peeps with their dirt couch were amazed I was railing fat up there. Got many high fives at the lift for fat rippin. JJ's @ 6 psi worked phenomenally. Fvckin fun as hell. 

Alex, should you see this, the Mayor likes to rail down Valhalla and the geo of the frame makes it a blessing and a blast to do a rail trail with fat!!

THANK YOU ALEX!!!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

had some fun on a bit of single track, the mayor did very well in the snow, this is going to be a good winter! Banshee, sounds like you had a blast riding Valhalla, how did the mayor fit on the lift? every bike park I've seen has wheel trays the bikes sit in on the lift to carry them up the hill did the fat tires fit?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft! That was the fun part!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> trials4ever, we had some over the weekend and it was heavy wet and sloppy. Wasn't interested in the mud part of it tho.
> Can't wait to get the real stuff! I'm looking forward to trying the 5.05's as well as Bud/Lou out there just to find out how well the overall setup performs. I believe the Mayor will be a top notch performer! It performs so well on powder sand and loose dirt that I am jonesin to get it in the snow and give it a shakedown. So far the difference between the 907 and Mayor is day and night in favor of the Mayor.
> 
> Where's that Ford guy, uh, Guy Ford??? I'm looking forward to hearing a dirt ride report from him.
> ...


I wish someone had a camera too, that would've been epic to see those pics or even better a video camera.

As for the "Ford Reports", soon. I have too much going on until December, then I'll have free reign to go crazy and will have lots to report, with pics. December = 3 weeks vacay.

I concur, THANK YOU ALEX!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> had some fun on a bit of single track, the mayor did very well in the snow, this is going to be a good winter! Banshee, sounds like you had a blast riding Valhalla, how did the mayor fit on the lift? every bike park I've seen has wheel trays the bikes sit in on the lift to carry them up the hill did the fat tires fit?
> View attachment 1099450


Looks epic trials, nice winter indeed!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Probably getting sick of me posting pictures but here's a few from the ride into work today, I am remembering why I love riding in the winter...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> Probably getting sick of me posting pictures but here's a few from the ride into work today, I am remembering why I love riding in the winter...
> View attachment 1099572
> View attachment 1099574
> View attachment 1099575


WRONG! Never stop posting pictures! Seriously, seeing all the riding pics is giving me more stoke for December when I can ride, so yeah keep it coming.

Looks f#cking awesome btw, so much fun!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4ever, that's what the thread is all about.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

You're lucky trials4evr, I wish I could comute my 71Km from my house to my work every day!


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Trail 260, Mogollon Rim, AZ*

Up on the Mayor at 6,500' cruisin through the fall colors on a short 11 mi. ride. What a ton of fun this ride was--and beautiful. Interestingly, this is the largest Ponderosa Pine Forest in the world. I wouldn't want to be on any other bike than the Mayor--what fun.

Zona


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fat a s s is enjoying the fall colors, indeed!
Our fall colors are almost a done deal. The Mayor blends in nicely with the color of the area. My Mayor lives at 6500' and frequents 10,000 especially during the winter. Speaking of winter, it's going to be interesting to give the 5.0hsofat tires a go in the near future! 

Hope you can get some more of those kinda rides in, Zona. Good times, brother!


----------



## zachattack54 (Oct 19, 2016)

Some really nice Mayors in this thread. I have been waiting for all my parts to come in before I shared mine.


Its a 2015 medium that originally came with the X7 drivetrain and 80mm Bluto. It was a great package for the price but the shifting was very lack luster and I decided to change a few things out to make it ride more like a trail bike. 


Upgrades:
-100mm Bluto air shaft
-740mm Easton Haven Bars
-50mm Ragley Stem
-Saint Shifter
-Deore Shadow Plus Derailleur(shifter combo works 40x better and so worth the money)
-One up components 42t expanded cassette and 30t Narrow Wide chainring
-Race Face Chester pedals
-Snowshoe XL's that have 120 studs/tire and set up tubeless(They are terrible in anything but snow, and I will be changing them out in the spring)



Rallo loves fat biking too.

Cheers!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

zachattack54 the mayor looks sharp in blue with blue accents, looks good with the mud too!


----------



## zachattack54 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks, I think it look sharp as well. Its seems I have been doing more bike washing then Bike ridding lately.

Patiently waiting for some snow to arrive.....


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

zachattack54 cool bike, thanks for sharing. I agree the blue accents def look sharp. :thumbsup: Hopefully the snow will fall soon and you can share some ride pics. 

Sidenote, sharp looking pup you have there. Very photogenic, can't tell if it was intentional, if not I applaud his photobomb skills.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's one from Saturday's rock crawling event...








Evening ride on the river rock garden








Here's the makeshift pump mount for the Lezyne micro floor drive xl portable air compressor.

zachattack54, nice blue Mayor! I love the RSD's!


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Great mod's on that rig--really impressive--I think Rallo's face says it all!

Zona


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Brown's Ranch, AZ*

I have been riding and doing some difficult terrain lately on the Mayor.

Today I went to Browns Ranch which has roller coaster type trails--crazy fun! I was spoiled today.

Here's a hoser poser of me before I rode up Brown Mountain--you don't want to see me at the top, I looked like I needed a defibrillator.

Zona


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zona,
I was that way before heart surgery! Lookin good, mang...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> View attachment 1103215
> 
> Here's the makeshift pump mount for the Lezyne micro floor drive xl portable air compressor.


Did you make that out of PVC pipe?? Thats pretty damned awesome Banshee, bloody brilliant!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Zona1 said:


> I have been riding and doing some difficult terrain lately on the Mayor.
> 
> Today I went to Browns Ranch which has roller coaster type trails--crazy fun! I was spoiled today.
> 
> ...


Zona looks like a lot of fun brother, good times!!

Also, curious how hard are you pulling on those bars?? Looks like your getting quite the upper body workout. LOL :cornut::thumbsup: #doyouevenliftbro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy.Ford said:


> Did you make that out of PVC pipe?? Thats pretty damned awesome Banshee, bloody brilliant!


1.5" PVC fits loosely. Once the cutout is made an old standard weigh tube makes a great lining that takes up the slop and the pump fits snugly.
I used stainless countersink screws tom out the bracket and prevent damage to the pump.

Now Fatass is happy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2016)

^ wake up soldier sarge is playin reveille!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> ^ wake up soldier sarge is playin reveille!!


Sarge did that at 03:30... :/


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

With all the Mayors in the thread, who all is planning a ride with friends for Global Fatbike Day?
Doesn't require snow, but the white schtuff does make it more festive and seasonal! 

Start checkin in with friends and make a day of riding happen with a group O' friends and have a good time.

December 3rd is the day! 

Also check in at fat-bike.com for more on GFBD.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Was doing some thinking because I think I'm the only Mayor owner in AZ...I'd prefer to follow Mayor owners around the globe. If you want to follow me on Strava I'll give my handle first and of course I'll follow back. Even if you don't I thought I'd pass on some info:

1. Hook into Trailforks.com
2. Connect that to your Strava
3. Connect relive.cc to Strava.

I dig this Relive deal, as soon as I'm finished on Strava it sends me an email to view my route, this was yesterday:

https://www.relive.cc/view/769808848

Lastly, on Stava my name is Aram Chavez on Strava.

See you hombres on the trails.

Zona


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I use strava, it's a great way to keep track of distance and time in the saddle, I've never seen that relive before but it looks super cool. My rides aren't anything special so I wouldn't recommend following me lol. Also it turns out that Ive been riding with a un- diagnosed fractured scaphoid (skate park injury) for the last 5 weeks which will probably be getting a cast soon it's not going to stop me from riding but it's been keeping me off the single track and slowing me down ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

While I don't have strava, my rides include retrying elements enough that it wouldn't be useful. After all, progression can't happen if a dab occurs. Most rides are measured in sammiches per hour. Remember, this is Jeepin!

As the Schwalbe G-1's hit the market, I'll hafta get a pair of 2.8's for Sarge to do some mileage. The tread is similar to small block 8's.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Whoa, I'll look up where the scaphoid is later but it sounds painful. Heal up hombre.


Zona


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

hahahaa, got it. Keep on sammichin'. 

Zona


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Lol oops should have elaborated, it's one of the bones in the wrist towards the thumb side.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Trials, that may take some time to heal. Tendinitis is worse cause it's difficult to not use a muscle and that makes heal time infinite. Just keep it mellow for a while. 

The Mayor following here is 2 or 3 of em. Kinda cool cause they aren't dime a dozen. 

Where's Guy?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Trials, that may take some time to heal. Tendinitis is worse cause it's difficult to not use a muscle and that makes heal time infinite. Just keep it mellow for a while.
> 
> The Mayor following here is 2 or 3 of em. Kinda cool cause they aren't dime a dozen.
> 
> Where's Guy?


he left the building, but i'm here


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Just got a new rear derailleur hanger from RSD. My original one got bent from a branch. Nice quick response from RSD and I'll be riding tomorrow.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I had a really good commute in the snow this morning, the first snowfall in October didn't stick around so it was nice to get the mayor out into some fresh powder.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

What light are you using on the front of your bike? It seems to be doing a great job looking at the pictures!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Trials, that's a bloody teaser!!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a Lezyne 600lm light mounted on my helmet (custom made attachment from gopro mounting pieces) which is awesome, I didn't know how awesome having a helmet light was until I started using one this year, light wherever you are looking, awesome! 








then I have a $30 amazon bike light mounted below my stem, I made a custom bracket that attaches to two threaded holes on the bottom of my straitline stem. It is bright (medium setting is about as bright as the 600lm lezyne) but I have heard the batteries like to explode so I am running a battery pack I picked up online with removable rechargeable aftermarket batteries. I bought a good charger that hopefully wont burn the house down.




















I am happy with the combo but the $30 light fades while I am riding and needs to be switched off and on again to get the full light output from it but all in all the combo of helmet light and bar mounted light does very well even on high speed single track trails. the lighting in the picture I posted is pretty accurate to what they really light up, if you look you can see where the helmet lights light is more yellow in the distance and the bike mounted light is more of a crisp white.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

I would like to know, you guys that are running the Snowshoe 2XL, what kind of tire clearance do you have at the seat stays?
My new bike's clearance is way too small, I'm sure it will rub once running. That frame was supposed to be able to run the 2XLs. 
At the front of the chainstays, the clearance is ¼" each side, which is OK.
I'm still not finished building it. In the pics, the tire is at only 3 PSI. The frame is a small and it's been repainted.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Did you guys find metal preload rings? I tried the euro sources and they were all nylon/plastic. So if I sell my next sl it won't be with the metal ring


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Altair said:


> I would like to know, you guys that are running the Snowshoe 2XL, what kind of tire clearance do you have at the seat stays?
> My new bike's clearance is way too small, I'm sure it will rub once running. That frame was supposed to be able to run the 2XLs.
> At the front of the chainstays, the clearance is ¼" each side, which is OK.
> I'm still not finished building it. In the pics, the tire is at only 3 PSI. The frame is a small and it's been repainted.


Correct me if I'm wrong, your bike is a 2015? It was my understanding the 2016 & newer frames could run the 2XL, older frames were built for a 2.5 tire.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Vegard said:


> Did you guys find metal preload rings? I tried the euro sources and they were all nylon/plastic. So if I sell my next sl it won't be with the metal ring


Negative. One place supposedly had some, I bought one and what arrived was plastic. Needless to say I called my CC.

So basically what Ive done is left the plastic preload ring in place, but I use spindle spacers (ALU) to preload instead. Here is a pic, I've since moved the spacers up against the BB, instead of where they are in the pic next to the preload ring.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Guy.Ford said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, your bike is a 2015? It was my understanding the 2016 & newer frames could run the 2XL, older frames were built for a 2.5 tire.


Yes Guy, it's a 2016.

I also have a 2015 with the XLs, which is the biggest it could wear.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Altair said:


> Yes Guy, it's a 2016.
> 
> I also have a 2015 with the XLs, which is the biggest it could wear.


They do fit tightly in the rear however, 2XL's are best suited for the kind of ride where low pressure is necessary. It required 16 psi to seat mine on RD's and they were fat enough to fill the rear but at that kind of pressure they would feel like tungsten tires. Never have they rubbed on my bike. The closest point they have is at the yoke.









Operating pressure 2-4 psi, 5 max for me. Definitely not a daily driver tire!


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks banshee, mine is like yours at the yoke, which is OK. But at the top at the seatstays, the clearance is almost zero. What is yours there?
I'm afraid that the tire will rub as soon as there are some side forces on the frame.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Altair said:


> Thanks banshee, mine is like yours at the yoke, which is OK. But at the top at the seatstays, the clearance is almost zero. What is yours there?
> I'm afraid that the tire will rub as soon as there are some side forces on the frame.


There's 10mm at the upper end of the seat stays. The thing is, these tires will be ridden with low pressure and not see the kind of riding that my Jumbo Jim's do. It's more of a rock crawler with the 5.05's. On snow they'll be riding kinda flat to get the most footprint from squishing em. I only use em for sugar sand and snow riding so they shouldn't be too likely to rub. I'll agree, they are a close fit.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

10mm is good. On mine, there is about 1-2mm. What size is your frame?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Altair said:


> Yes Guy, it's a 2016.
> 
> I also have a 2015 with the XLs, which is the biggest it could wear.


Sorry I was referring to the blue bike pictured, that would appear to be 2015. The 2016 models, AFAIK, only came in Raw and Orange, the 2015 was blue, unless you painted your 2016.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Altair said:


> 10mm is good. On mine, there is about 1-2mm. What size is your frame?


Large.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Guy.Ford said:


> Sorry I was referring to the blue bike pictured, that would appear to be 2015. The 2016 models, AFAIK, only came in Raw and Orange, the 2015 was blue, unless you painted your 2016.


Blue or black. Like mine.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Guy.Ford said:


> Sorry I was referring to the blue bike pictured, that would appear to be 2015. The 2016 models, AFAIK, only came in Raw and Orange, the 2015 was blue, unless you painted your 2016.


Yes Guy, I repainted it, as mentionned in my initial post


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Altair said:


> Yes Guy, I repainted it, as mentionned in my initial post


Ah I'm a doh doh, must've missed that part. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Saturday afternoon, there was no snow at all here. We received over 2 feet in the last 60 hours (about 2 inches in the last 12 hours). So we went into winter mode pretty quick here! 

I did my first real ride in the snow yesterday night with my Mayor. A quick 1h tour in town after cleaning up my driveway for 1h30. Turns out this bike will really be fun this winter. It plows through the snow so easily and the Maxxis tires are doing a pretty good job. I tried to take a picture mid-ride but it seems I messed up because when I came back home there wasn't any pictures on my phone. I hope I will have enough time tonight to do a longer ride outside of town! 

The only sad part is that single tracks wont be rideable this weekend since there will be too much snow even for the fatty...


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I had another little 1h ride in town last night and this time I managed to take 2 pictures. Not my best shots but still...here is how it looks like in a little park where I live.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

lRaphl said:


> I had another little 1h ride in town last night and this time I managed to take 2 pictures. Not my best shots but still...here is how it looks like in a little park where I live.
> 
> View attachment 1106847
> View attachment 1106848


Looks like a blast lRaphl, very nice. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## oldbear52 (Jul 6, 2014)

Guy.Ford said:


> Yeah I swapped to a 32 oval at first, now I'm using a 30 oval. The 32 was great for cruising to keep a good clip, but wasn't so good for slow crawling, the 30 is a good compromise as it is a 32 at top of oval and 28 on low side, whereas the 32 was a 34/30.
> 
> Fwiw my old 26" wheeled full susser (07 kona coiler) used to run a 38t single with an 11/34 cassette so pushing big gears is nothing new. But the Mayor is a lot different beast than that bike was.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Guy:

Long time lurker, occasional poster. I am posting this cuz I am trying to catch up on things. This is Oldbear from the Ozarks in Missouri.

I have a tech question about something you mentioned in the above post. Just what do you mea by an oval chainring? Is a true oval? Or just a reincarnation of the old Shimano Biopace? I tried one back I the late '80's or early '90's and couldn't get used to the action that seemed to be like a pulse. I am just wondering.
Anyway, Happy Thanksgiving to you from 
the Oldbear clan.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

oldbear52 said:


> Guy:
> 
> Long time lurker, occasional poster. I am posting this cuz I am trying to catch up on things. This is Oldbear from the Ozarks in Missouri.
> 
> ...


New oval rings are not biopace, please read further for more info and I've attached a pic of an old Biopace (left) vs New Oval (right) to help better understand the difference.



AbsoluteBlack said:


> *
> Word on BIOPACE - Please understand that this is not Biopace technology. Shimano created Biopace with the completely wrong orientation of the biggest radius of the oval. Instead of positioning it in power zone which is slightly below the level of the crank, they clocked it to the dead zone where human generates least power. The result was that in power zone pedaling was too easy and in dead zone very difficult. Exactly opposite to how it should be. But the biggest difference is in the timing of the maximum radius of said "oval". Biopace align maximum radius of the ring with the crank arm. So when your legs are vertical you experience maximum effort and when your legs are horizontal on crank - minimum effort.
> This timing is completely incorrect to what modern science know by now. Read further.
> 
> ...



View attachment 1106976


Hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions. Happiest of Thanksgivings to you and yours as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldbear52 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Guy. It cleared up my question exactly as I hoped it would. 
My fears were set aside. 
I want to wish everyone on here Happy a Thanksgiving! 

I will be getting a mayor soon. Wade has got me convinced.😂


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Old Bear, Here's the Linkif it wasn't posted: https://absoluteblack.cc/mtb-chainrings/

Everyone on this RSD forum has been great in disseminating info. Congrat's on getting your Mayor.

Zona


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*chillin' in the desert*

Desert Classic Trail


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Guy,

Did you have to add or subtract links to your chain when you went up or down in size on the chainring?

Zona


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Zona1 said:


> Guy,
> 
> Did you have to add or subtract links to your chain when you went up or down in size on the chainring?
> 
> Zona


From my experience, yes, you will need to add 2 links if moving up to same size oval as your current round. So if going from 32 round to 32 oval, add 2 links.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks hombre!

Zona


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zona, that Mayor is looking good!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Happy Global Fatbike day!






















I had a great ride, very mild weather and decent snow.
Did anyone else take their mayor out for a rip today in the spirit of GFBD?


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Trails4ever,

I was planning on riding but damned if I got tangled in Xmas lights and putting all of it on the house. Ugh. These pictures are amazing. 

Where were these pic's and what is that awesome green goblin you're driving? 

Zona


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Zona1 said:


> Trails4ever,
> 
> I was planning on riding but damned if I got tangled in Xmas lights and putting all of it on the house. Ugh. These pictures are amazing.
> 
> ...


Zona, I got my untangling done early this year lol. We rode some trails in my city it's in central Alberta. These trails are nice because they follow the river and the cliff faces make for some nice scenery. It feels like your in the middle of nowhere but it's only 5 min from downtown.

The truck is a Subaru Kei truck from Japan. It's right hand drive and great for hauling bikes around. I have a blast driving it around in the snow. I bolted a bike rack in the back that holds the front tire and a friend of mine who is handy with a welder re-welded it to fit a fat bike tire. Works pretry slick.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*The Mayor warming up by the fire on GFBD..*


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I also had a ride yesterday. Not pictures but here is my Strava report from the ride!

https://www.strava.com/activities/793635304


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

BlackCanoeD, Nice little get away there, looks like you packed for an extended ride, is that a tent behind the seat?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

trials4evr said:


> BlackCanoeD, Nice little get away there, looks like you packed for an extended ride, is that a tent behind the seat?


Nah! Just out for a few hrs on GFBD. Stopped at the local XC ski trails warmup shelter for a fire-side break. This winter I'm using the seat pack and handle bar bag from my Sherpa bikepacking setup on The Mayor to get away from wearing a pack and having the inevitable sweaty back that results. So I carry tools, pump, spare tube, extra clothing layer, whatever in the seat pack and I have my camera in the handle bar bag. Here is the full Sherpa kit...









And if interested, here link to an album of a Muskoka Bikepack....

https://goo.gl/photos/Ud3NhJMCPwrPK6oL7

Cheers!


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

Didn't pass by for a while but I've been busy with my raw Mayor 2016 and the black Mayor 2015 have been sold with the Bud&Lou.

I've decide to go tubeless with Maxxis all-year round starting this winter and my 1st test ride was in hardcore mud, water hole and snow. No problem!
Just had my 1st ride with the Mac Ride on the 2016 Mayor too.
Had the same fun with my old 2015 Mayor and a WeeRide last winter...
Going to ride some pure snow tomorrow...
Here's some pics of good times with the old and the new Mayor! 

Keep fatting!



















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Dhbasher, Looks like you are having a lot of fun on the mayors nice to see you getting the little one out on the fatbike too! I need to look into one of those Mac rides! On Monday I rode in -25 with my minions and didn't have any issues with the tubeless set up, although it was a short ride seems to be handling the winter conditions and cold well so far.


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

trials4evr said:


> Dhbasher, Looks like you are having a lot of fun on the mayors nice to see you getting the little one out on the fatbike too! I need to look into one of those Mac rides! On Monday I rode in -25 with my minions and didn't have any issues with the tubeless set up, although it was a short ride seems to be handling the winter conditions and cold well so far.


Yeah, fatbike is awesome to bring the kids and learn the basics & have a good time in the trails.
My daughter now knows when to stand up when crossing a bumby section at 3yo and the contact with her on the the front is awesome. 

Mac Ride

Basically, it comes with two steertube 10mm spacers where you hook it on in the front and quick release on the seat post. So I've installed the second spacer on my new RSD Catalyst 2016 for urban/gravel/commute...also did a ride with it. RSD rules!

I've been riding with Bud & Lou last winter and then Maxxis when I switch to the Mayor 2016 and I didn't felt like loosing traction. So I decided to go tubeless with the Maxxis/Mulefut and leave it.


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

Good times with Mayor's! 









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dhbasher, I have the Mayor and Sarge to compliment one another. I love em both! Nothing rides like em, that's fo sho...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Baby's first snow fall. Should be an interesting 3 weeks vacation starting next Monday.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

still loving my Mayor.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi all,

Quick introduction to say how much I'm looking forward to fat biking. Just purchased two 2017 Mayors for my wife and I for Christmas presents. Got them, but unfortunately her frame had a problem and I am now waiting on a new frame. Will post some pictures when I get them both built. Until then I'm reading a ton. Getting quite a bit of snow here so dying to get out. Cheers for now, Rick.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guitarick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick introduction to say how much I'm looking forward to fat biking. Just purchased two 2017 Mayors for my wife and I for Christmas presents. Got them, but unfortunately her frame had a problem and I am now waiting on a new frame. Will post some pictures when I get them both built. Until then I'm reading a ton. Getting quite a bit of snow here so dying to get out. Cheers for now, Rick.


Welcome to the Mayor crew Rick! ! You're in for a real treat when you get em out for the first ride. Keep in mind, tire pressure is >15 psi with these massive tires. You will need to play with the pressure and get it where it works well for ya. As for the frame issue, Alex will take good care of you. An accessory no fatbike should be without is a Lezyne Micro Floor Drive XL pump.

Keep us posted on your adventures!


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Keep in mind, tire pressure is >15 psi with these massive tires.


You mean <15, right?

/helpful nitpick


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft! Fat finger. :/


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Guitarick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick introduction to say how much I'm looking forward to fat biking. Just purchased two 2017 Mayors for my wife and I for Christmas presents. Got them, but unfortunately her frame had a problem and I am now waiting on a new frame. Will post some pictures when I get them both built. Until then I'm reading a ton. Getting quite a bit of snow here so dying to get out. Cheers for now, Rick.


Congrats on the dual mayor ownership! I'm not sure if you are new to fat biking or not but like BansheeRune said you are in for a treat. This is my first year on a fat bike and the mayor has been hands down awesome. There's nothing quite like floating through fresh snow! Hopefully your issue gets sorted quickly and you and the wife can get out there and enjoy that snow! Looking forward to some pix.)


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Guy.Ford said:


> Baby's first snow fall. Should be an interesting 3 weeks vacation starting next Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Loving all the pictures on the thread lately!


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks for the well wishes all! Yep new to fat biking, but did get slightly "bit" when I purchased my first 27.5+ size bike this year and loved the grip and ride with the lower pressure. Then took my friends true fat bike out for a quick spin during our first snow and that was it...I was hooked! Should have my wife's new frame late this week and hopefully built and ready for a ride next weekend. It's killing me as my bike is ready to go, but as these are presents to each other I'm not riding it until hers is also ready. I'm not sure if that's nice or stupid, although the general consensus from most people is stupid....course that's just in general!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Guitarick said:


> Thanks for the well wishes all! Yep new to fat biking, but did get slightly "bit" when I purchased my first 27.5+ size bike this year and loved the grip and ride with the lower pressure. Then took my friends true fat bike out for a quick spin during our first snow and that was it...I was hooked! Should have my wife's new frame late this week and hopefully built and ready for a ride next weekend. It's killing me as my bike is ready to go, but as these are presents to each other I'm not riding it until hers is also ready. I'm not sure if that's nice or stupid, although the general consensus from most people is stupid....course that's just in general!


Guitarick, 
Congrats on the fat bikes and welcome to the RSD family. As you already know and everyone has told you, your in for some awesome riding times. One thing I would recommend you purchase first thing, if you don't already have one is a low pressure tire gauge like this, https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=8768&category=5448, the 15psi version is what you'll want it gives smaller measurements which is important for fat and plus bikes. 

Also with regards, I think your making the right call to wait till your wife's bike is here to ride together. As my dad used to say, "happy wife, happy life" and he wasn't wrong. Plus it will be extra special to share the moment together. Be strong, keep the rubber side down and take pics. Happy Holidays.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> Guy.Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Baby's first snow fall. Should be an interesting 3 weeks vacation starting next Monday.
> ...


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Guy.Ford said:


> Guitarick,
> Congrats on the fat bikes and welcome to the RSD family. As you already know and everyone has told you, your in for some awesome riding times. One thing I would recommend you purchase first thing, if you don't already have one is a low pressure tire gauge like this, https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=8768&category=5448, the 15psi version is what you'll want it gives smaller measurements which is important for fat and plus bikes.
> 
> Also with regards, I think your making the right call to wait till your wife's bike is here to ride together. As my dad used to say, "happy wife, happy life" and he wasn't wrong. Plus it will be extra special to share the moment together. Be strong, keep the rubber side down and take pics. Happy Holidays.
> ...


Thanks Guy! Yep already have a 30psi for my + bike and I'll certainly be getting a 15psi as well. Happy Wife is correct...also she then doesn't have to worry about where to hide the body.

Have a great vacation!


----------



## HaliFatty (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm looking at getting one of these, there looks to be a good price on a barely used black 2014 here locally I'm checking out on the weekend. I'm itching to not waste the winter away on the couch!!


----------



## TrueNorth71 (Dec 13, 2016)

*New Mayor Fan*

Hi all,

I'm new to the group, having just joined after very recently acquiring my new Mayor. Really appreciate all the comments and reviews here, which were very helpful in researching bikes before settling on the Mayor.

Have had the Mayor out in the snow a few times already, and I am hooked - it's a blast! I've been riding mostly road for the past 5-6 years, but the Mayor has rekindled my love for trail riding. Looking forward to lots of adventures in the snow!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

TrueNorth71 welcome to the club! You made the right color choice lol. The mayor looks cool with the lauf fork I think you may be one of the only mayor owners on this forum with a lauf. Definitely great you have rekindled your passion for the trails with picturesque views like that how could you not love the trails! Have a blast out there and take pictures!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome TrueNorth71. I agree with trials great color choice 😉. Please let us know your thoughts on the Lauf, I've been seriously eyeing one for my Mayor, can't wait to hear your insight and see more pics. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueNorth71 (Dec 13, 2016)

Guy.Ford said:


> Welcome TrueNorth71. I agree with trials great color choice . Please let us know your thoughts on the Lauf, I've been seriously eyeing one for my Mayor, can't wait to hear your insight and see more pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I really like the Lauf fork, and am glad I splurged on it. It won't measure up to hydraulic forks on highly technical trails, but for just about everything else it really smooths out the ride, and soaks up a lot of chatter - even on packed snow trails. What really attracted me to it, instead of hydraulic, is the fact that it works well regardless of temperature, and you never have to worry about maintenance. Plus it's a fair bit lighter than hydraulics. I highly recommend it.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Welcome TrueNorth71! The raw alu frame looks great for sure but I prefer the orange one! 

Here are some pics of my ride last night.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> And if interested, here link to an album of a Muskoka Bikepack....


Those are gorgeous pictures. What an amazing place. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Does anyone know how much is Mr. Mayor weighing in at, in Aluminum with Build #1?


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Conquering some mini parking lot mountains







Good times


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Magicscreen said:


> Does anyone know how much is Mr. Mayor weighing in at, in Aluminum with Build #1?


My XL build #1 stock with crappy Welgo platform pedals & Maxxis tubes, weighed 33.5 lbs

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/rsd-bikes-mayor-890294-15.html#post12584848


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Guy.Ford said:


> My XL build #1 stock with crappy Welgo platform pedals & Maxxis tubes, weighed 33.5 lbs
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/rsd-bikes-mayor-890294-15.html#post12584848


That's great. Thanks, Guy! I thought it might be even lighter w the carbon fork. That's a good start, though. Thanks again.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

trials4evr said:


> Conquering some mini parking lot mountains
> View attachment 1110300
> 
> Good times


That's nice! 

I also had in mind to try that but didn't do it yet! Here they are already pretty big and steep.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*Finally, some dirt*

Took the Mayor out to a local park, Duthie MTB Park, here in Washington. Been a few years since I've had a real MTB and been on some dirt, so it was nice to have some time to get out and give'er a good rip. It was quite an eye opening experience, learning to really corner with these meats is interesting.

Also, I see why so many people use such low gears (26 or 28t). Washington trails are much different than California, here things (at least at Duthie) are much more rollercoaster, whereas Cali is a lot of sustained climbs, then DH with occasional little hills mixed in. Glad I swapped my Oval to a 30T, the 32 wouldve been much more difficult.

Great times, even hit a few little drops (2-3') and some bridge\skinny practice in the parks Central Clearing.

Anyhow, here are some pics.

View attachment 1110436
View attachment 1110435
View attachment 1110434
View attachment 1110433

View attachment 1110437


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

That looks like a great place to rideand tonnes of fun! Loving the pictures! The mayor is looking really good with those blue accents too.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

I admit to my preference for the natural brushed aluminum frame look over the others. Does anyone know if that's a metallic paint vs a clear coat over the brushed metal? 

For folks who have it, does it seem to be holding up ok? If you scratch the coating off of it accidentally, what does the oxidizing al look like? Thanks!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

It's clear coat over brushed aluminum, I chipped the clearcoat fairly easily, once while tightening the rear brake bolts (awkward angles with Allan keys) and once just removing a peice of vinyl I had stuck to the top tube ironically stuck there to protect the paint lol. I haven't noticed any oxidation on the spots where the clearcoat has chipped yet and my mayor has seen a fair share of snow and dirt.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

That's great to know. Thanks for the quick reply, trials!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

I haven't had any issues with the clearcoat on mine, yet, but I wouldn't be too worried. I've had raw alu bikes in past with no clearcoat doesn't look much different from the Mayor really, esp the darker areas of the frame. All in all if you scratched the clearcoat, I'd say it wouldn't look out of the ordinary. Needn't worrying if that's the route you decide to take. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RockiesRipper (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone know if the hubs of the version 1 Mayor (I bought received bike in early March 2014) are convertible? 190mm to 197mm, 135x15mm to 135QR? I don't believe they were the Fatlab hubs as I haven't had any issues  . New 190mm frames and 135x15mm forks are hard to come by!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ripper, I'd say ping Alex with that one! He'll be glad to sort that out for ya. As for a new frame, ya can't beat the price of the new Mayor. @[email protected]


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*Grand Ridge Trail, Issaquah, Washington*

Another great day riding, another great trail. This time I rode up Grand Ridge trail from Duthie parking lot to the 2nd Bridge, then back to Duthie to play around on some of the other trails I didn't get to ride Tuesday. So much fun stuff out here.

At Duthie's I rode Bootcamp Dh into the park, then rode HoneyBadger to Ryan's Line (one of my current favs) and then did a quick run on Deuces Wild Slalom course.

I f#cking love this bike and those Maxxis tires are insane. :thumbsup:

RSD Mayor
View attachment 1110749

Grand Ridge Trail Map
View attachment 1110748

Grand Ridge MikeO Puncheon Bridge
View attachment 1110747


----------



## HaliFatty (Nov 18, 2016)

Would a lightly used 2014 be a reasonable buy at 900US? I looked at it in person, seems badass to me. And a lot less than the light used Blizzard -50 at 1700$US...


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Guy.Ford said:


> Another great day riding, another great trail. This time I rode up Grand Ridge trail from Duthie parking lot to the 2nd Bridge, then back to Duthie to play around on some of the other trails I didn't get to ride Tuesday. So much fun stuff out here.
> 
> At Duthie's I rode Bootcamp Dh into the park, then rode HoneyBadger to Ryan's Line (one of my current favs) and then did a quick run on Deuces Wild Slalom course.
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks fun. I only got to ride near there 20 years ago. Used to live in Snoqualmie in '96-'97. I rode a trail on a mountain just east of there. Looks fun.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HaliFatty said:


> Would a lightly used 2014 be a reasonable buy at 900US? I looked at it in person, seems badass to me. And a lot less than the light used Blizzard -50 at 1700$US...


It does sound like a reasonable deal, provided it's in mint condition. Keep in mind, a 2017 that nobody ever farted on the seat can be had for 1700 including shipping.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

HaliFatty said:


> Would a lightly used 2014 be a reasonable buy at 900US? I looked at it in person, seems badass to me. And a lot less than the light used Blizzard -50 at 1700$US...


This sounds like a really nice deal!


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Woo Hoo! Finally got my wife's replacement frame (thanks to Alex and NO thanks to Fed-Ex) yesterday. Got it built up and out for a quick shake down ride. What a blast. Multiple people commented on how much fun the bikes looked like (they were right) and of course one guy in disbelief that bikes were even out at all. It has been a little cold here of late. More snow and more adventures to come. Family and most importantly dog approved!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

HELLS YEAH, Guitarick!! Congrats to you and mrs, looks like an awesome time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

I bet that big dog couldn't be happier than out on the trails.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks Guy and Magicscreen!

I tell you...we live in a big ski town and do a lot of downhill skiing, snowshoeing and CC skiing, but I haven't seen bigger smiles on our faces out in the snow than on these bikes. What a blast. I quickly scooted down on of my favorite single track trails for a bit and just giggled. And yep that damn ol' dog had the biggest smile almost of all!


----------



## RockiesRipper (Sep 1, 2008)

HaliFatty said:


> Would a lightly used 2014 be a reasonable buy at 900US? I looked at it in person, seems badass to me. And a lot less than the light used Blizzard -50 at 1700$US...


I'd be wary of the used 2014 especially being 2nd hand with no warranty support. Heard (and experienced) frame breaking issues on the spring release, as well as hub issues on the fall release (well documented in the earlier pages of this thread).


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hit the top of Helipad Trail--I should've aired down a bit more before I began--I was a little bouncy for that trail but I'll get it right next time. But yes, it was great fun and challenging. 

Any recommendations on a suspension seat would be great? 

Zona


----------



## reckhard (Sep 26, 2014)

*Tubeless frustration*

Let me share my story of frustration with everyone here so you can perhaps learn from my failures. I have a stock 2015 Mayor. It has FatLab hubs and some no-name rims with studded SnowShoe XL tires. The wheels/tires/tubes are really heavy. My front weighed 3.635kg and the rear was 4.255kg (with X1 cassette and skewer). That's 17.5 pounds of rotational weight on this thing. I decided to put it on a diet!

*Attempt number 1*
The rear wheel weight broke down as:
Studded SnowShoe XL - 1525g
Rim/Hub/Cassette/Skewer/strip etc - 2244g
Tube - 475g
A quick win I thought would be to replace the tubes with something lighter. I bought some 26 x 2.4-2.8 tubes that came in around 300g. Unfortunately when I put these into the 4.8" wide SnowShoe XL's they wouldn't fill the tire's at low pressure. The Tube wasn't firm on the tire and I could feel the tube and tire move/rub at <5 PSI. 
The verdict - I saved about a half a pound - rolling resistance increased and wheel performance was poor.

*Tubeless Attempts*
I decided to go tubeless!
I bought some 2" 3M 764 vinyl tape to seal the rims. Ultimately I got it to work perfectly but my learnings are:

I tried to just tape the rims with this stuff. These rims have an odd shape and a right angle on them that makes it difficult to get the tape to really adhere. As well there is not a lot of rim to stick to outside the rim tape. Tape does not adhere well to the rim strip. Bottom line straight tape and sealant didn't really do well. Once sealant starts to seep under the tape you cannot recover.
I decided that the rim tape was a problem and thought that the vinyl tape would be strong enough to cover the holes. No rim tape this time - one wrap upside down (so the non sticky side of the tape was exposed to the holes) and then a few wraps over the spokes and rims. This sealed up perfectly and I thought I had a winner. Unfortunately the tape started to bulge out of the holes way too much. I would either need multiple wraps of the tape to cover the holes or rim tape. I decided to go back to rim tape.
Plastic Wrap - I got a roll of 4.5" plastic packing wrap. Rim strip back on again, no 3M tape at all. I went with about 10 wraps of film around the rim. Tires inflated and sealant added. It sealed perfectly - I trimmed the excess plastic. No air loss after I let it cure for a day. I went for ride at 5 PSI - and there was a steady air loss over every root and bump. Eventually pressure got to a point where the tire wasn't held against the rim and complete air loss. Back to the drawing board.
I believed the issue was that once the tire came a little off the rims the plastic folded down and you couldn't just re-inflate. The good thing about the plastic wrap was easy inflation and perfect seal. I decided that the best solution would be to tape the rims with 3M tape and then use the plastic wrap to inflate the tire and press the tape firmly to the rim. Leave it overnight at 20 PSI without sealant and the tape job has a perfect seal. I then went for a ride the next day at 5 PSI. Fantastic ride quality and unbelievable traction. Final weights were 3.95kg rear and 3.3kg front - well over a pound saved. Unfortunately I again had a steady loss of pressure over every bump - squeaky air farts...

I then abandoned tubeless. The Snowshoes are just too loose on the rim to ever work - I think the only way they could work is if they were glued to the rim and I'm not prepared to do that.

Now I've gone to another set of lighter 4" tubes - saved about 100g per tire. Rolls okay but overall I'm disappointed I can't go tubeless.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

A carbon fork might save some weight up front? My opinion is purely to help and I may not be right but I don't believe the front suspension is necessary on the Mayor with the right air pressure. I ride very bumpy rocky stuff (not necessarily by choice) and at 6-8psi the tire is very absorbent.

Zona


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

[email protected] reckhard, you definitely gave tubeless your all. Suck$ it didnt work out, sounds like some new tires, that arent so loose, or new rims might be in order for the future.

Either way still looks like your having fun times, enjoying the snow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Zona1 said:


> Hit the top of Helipad Trail--I should've aired down a bit more before I began--I was a little bouncy for that trail but I'll get it right next time. But yes, it was great fun and challenging.
> 
> Any recommendations on a suspension seat would be great?
> 
> Zona


Zona always inspiring to see your pics, looks like some great terrain to put in some miles and have some fun.

Sorry I don't know anything about suspension seatposts, hopefully someone can help you out. Good luck


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Guitarick good to see you and the wife finally were able to take that first ride together. I commend you for waiting! The mayors are looking good in the snow, and your right riding your favorite single track in the snow is definitely something worth giggling over!


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

The only way that tubeless can work RELIABLY is that the rims must be made in such a way that the tire bead inside diameter is a very tight fit on the rim. Like an automotive rim. You put the tire on the rim, you inflate, it "pops" into place and you're done.

When I built my electric 2015 a year ago, I used rims from CarbonFan and I rode all last winter and last summer with a pair of Snowshoes XL and never had a problem. In each tire, I poured 50mL of Stans No-Tube sealant so the tires were well sealed.
I always run at the lowest pressure possible so it's a frequent occurance that the tire gets pinched on the rim, especially in summer because I love going to very rocky places doing trials-type riding, and to date there hasn't been any problem. Well, just recently I had a very slow leak on the back tire, so I poured another 50mL of sealant in it and it should be good for another year. 

There are probably now aluminium rims that have the correct profile to firmly retain the tire bead, and they're probably much more affordable than the CarbonFan rims.
The traction that is available with very low pressure tubeless tires is incredible, and for me it was worth the price of the carbon rims, and as a bonus they're very light. Also very strong, I've bumped them so many times, lol.
Hoping this helps!
Guy


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

There are many threads concerning people trying to run their non tubeless rims tubeless, and many methods to try. The problem, as you've noted, is the loose fit of the tires on the rims, which is a big problem.

If you want to try again, you need to build up the bead seat area of the rim with Gorilla tape or something similar. One or 2 layers should do it. You could also try putting thin strips underneath that to create bead retention bumps. I'll bet you can get it to work reliably with that setup. I would also suggest not trying to tape the whole width in one shot because of all of the contours. Do the sides first and then a strip down the middle overlapping the other 2.

Or you could invest in a much lighter tubeless ready setup...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A rim with a UST style beadseat works well for tubeless. The old style rims didn't have this feature and are not recommended. Surly rims all have this, as do all MuleFut variations. Not all tires are created equally. Surly tires have a looser fit than many others. There are many tires out there with a UST bead these days that tubeless without issue.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Altair said:


> especially in summer because I love going to very rocky places doing trials-type riding


I like where your heads at Altair, trials riding on the mayor extremely fun :thumbsup:


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Had a good ride home today, loads of singletrack and some decent snow to plow through. this is the first ride with my new 42 tooth expander cog, two things I realized is that 1, how much I use the 17 tooth cog I had to remove to accommodate the expander cog and 2, a 42 tooth in the rear with a 28 in the front is a little overkill for riding around here. i will be switching out the 28 tooth to a 30 tooth off my summer bike and that should make the gearing a little more usable.

anyway here are some pix of the ride home today...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> Had a good ride home today, loads of singletrack and some decent snow to plow through. this is the first ride with my new 42 tooth expander cog, two things I realized is that 1, how much I use the 17 tooth cog I had to remove to accommodate the expander cog and 2, a 42 tooth in the rear with a 28 in the front is a little overkill for riding around here. i will be switching out the 28 tooth to a 30 tooth off my summer bike and that should make the gearing a little more usable.
> 
> anyway here are some pix of the ride home today...
> View attachment 1111468
> ...


AWESOME! I must say you have the best commute, I've ever seen. Congratulations, your doing it right. As always thanks for posting and inspiring.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Guy, I do really enjoy the commute especially when I can get away while it's still light out!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> I like where your heads at Altair, trials riding on the mayor extremely fun :thumbsup:


There's a lot to be said of gettin trialsy!







And there's this to keep the skillz sharp.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice Pure trials machine there Banshee,

Since we are posting trials bikes.....








shes responsible for my fractured wrist (not really her fault)


----------



## djlee (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm new to the Mayor - got her last weekend and have ridden her every night since! I'm still playing around with different stem lengths and when I'm settled I'll trim the housings and then try to post up a pic.

What a great bike!!!

Also, this forum seems to be about the BEST of MTBR. People posting pictures of their bike and stories/pictures of their rides. 

Glad to be here.

Darren


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

djlee said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to the Mayor - got her last weekend and have ridden her every night since! I'm still playing around with different stem lengths and when I'm settled I'll trim the housings and then try to post up a pic.
> 
> What a great bike!!!
> ...


Welcome to Mayorville Darren!

Im 6' and am running a 50mm stem on my medium mayor, there are a lot of people running longer stems on their fatties but I found I am most comfortable on a 50mm.

post a pic when you get it all set up!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> Nice Pure trials machine there Banshee,
> 
> Since we are posting trials bikes.....
> View attachment 1111591
> ...


Nice rig!

I keep eyeballing the Hex...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Nice rig!
> 
> I keep eyeballing the Hex...


yer like me too old pilgrim..


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

djlee said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to the Mayor - got her last weekend and have ridden her every night since! I'm still playing around with different stem lengths and when I'm settled I'll trim the housings and then try to post up a pic.
> 
> What a great bike!!!
> ...


Welcome to the family. Sounds like your having a good time with the Mayor. She's a hot, can't wait to see some pics when you get her dialed. Took me some time to get my stem length and height dialed too. Keep the rubber side down. I'm off to go play in my local park too. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Now that Darren's addicted! Hope you're enjoying a good time riding a high performance fatty. The mayor is in a class of its own.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Mayors on sale until 2017-JAN-15: 
15 Days Only – 10% OFF in stock Fat Bikes and Titanium Bikes. Coupon Code: Happyholidays
(From Facebook)

Only in-stock stuff, though, so no Black or Green. Looks like there's a pumpkin in my future!


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Picked up the bike from RSD warehouse and met Alex last night. What a great guy! First ride today, still need to work out some kinks (tire pressure is way too high, need a new pump).


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2016)

BrianCBRXX said:


> Picked up the bike from RSD warehouse and met Alex last night. What a great guy! First ride today, still need to work out some kinks (tire pressure is way too high, need a new pump).


good to see you get out, that other guy Banshee is home bound..


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

The Mayor got a "super nice" on the GMBN Christmas Dirt shed show...Rob Warner and Danny Hart didn't seen to like it though 









19:29 for the mayor or watch the entire show, it was a good one!


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice Brian! The right tire pressure will make all the difference.
Are you in the GTA?


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Windigo said:


> Nice Brian! The right tire pressure will make all the difference.
> Are you in the GTA?


Yeah, I'm just north of the city, in Caledon. I can't find a decent low pressure pump or gauge anywhere, might have to bite the bullet and have LBS order something for me. I dropped the pressure by hand / eye, and tried again this morning, but the tires are still spinning in the loose stuff. Might have to consider studs or studded tires. Has anyone tried adding studs to the OEM Maxxis?


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

In my experience, studs only come into play when its icy and may also help on wet roots and wet wooden bridges and crossings. 
Run a little more air when trails are packed down and less air when they are soft from mild weather or after snow fall.
Too much air and you will be bouncy and spin-out easily, too little and you will feel sluggish. 
I usually run between 5psi and 9psi.
I ride Heart Lake and Albion Hills, so I may see you on the trails.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BrianCBRXX said:


> Yeah, I'm just north of the city, in Caledon. I can't find a decent low pressure pump or gauge anywhere, might have to bite the bullet and have LBS order something for me. I dropped the pressure by hand / eye, and tried again this morning, but the tires are still spinning in the loose stuff. Might have to consider studs or studded tires. Has anyone tried adding studs to the OEM Maxxis?


Amazon for a meiser. 0-15 or 0-30
I prefer the 0-15 for the fatty.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Amazon for a meiser. 0-15 or 0-30
> I prefer the 0-15 for the fatty.


Yerp 0-15 FTW

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Windigo said:


> In my experience, studs only come into play when its icy and may also help on wet roots and wet wooden bridges and crossings.
> Run a little more air when trails are packed down and less air when they are soft from mild weather or after snow fall.
> Too much air and you will be bouncy and spin-out easily, too little and you will feel sluggish.
> I usually run between 5psi and 9psi.
> I ride Heart Lake and Albion Hills, so I may see you on the trails.


Jumbo Jim 4.8's roll good even when they're squishy. Being a bean pole @ 160 I rarely go more than 6 and frequently 2-3 for sand and snow. 
Studs are great for fatbike hockey! @[email protected]


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

A quick ski in the morning, then a skate on the lake and finally a ride on the Mayor. Snow is pretty fun when you don't have to shovel it!


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Windigo said:


> I ride Heart Lake and Albion Hills, so I may see you on the trails.


I've dropped the pressure on each ride, and wow, what a difference. The ride today was really biting into the snow. Still waiting for the recommended Meiser gauge, it's shipping from California, so I should get it in about two weeks. I agree with the spikes, I don't think they'd do much good.

How's the riding in Heart Lake? I've done a fair amount of riding in Albion and Palgrave, but haven't tried either in the snow yet. Hoping to get to Albion this weekend or maybe next. For now I'm sticking to the Caledon trail. Pretty good except for where the hikers make a mess of the trail.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Road trip!! 

I'ma heading to AZ for a week or so and taking not one but two RSD's! Yep The Mayor and Sarge are gonna get some warm dry sand between their treads very soon. There'll be some pix coming soon from the pilgrimage to warmth and dry sand. 
Looking forward to a Mayors only adventure with Zona whilst I'm there. Should be good stuff and with Zona being local, a nice guide to the local (or is it loco) trails.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

That's awesome Banshee! By the looks of all Zona's pix you will be seeing some really good riding and some good company! Hope you two have a blast, looking forward to the pix! I finally have a cast on my wrist last week after delays and other bs since September so my riding is slow and on pavement for a while. I'll be living vicariously through everyone else's pix and stories on the board. Hope you have an awesome trip!








Also Happy New year everyone!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank ya, Trials.

Ive not ridden fat down there before but have taken a "regular" bike for the desert rippin goodness. Should be a great time as zona knows the region quite well. Looking forward to a good assortment of terrain to play on.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

For 2017 they have 4 builds, trying to figure them out and what options they come with.

Build 1 will have carbon fork, not sure about components
Build 2 not sure if this has the Bluto or carbon fork better components?
Build 3 Bluto, 
Build 4 Lauf


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Build 1= 10 speed BB7's Carbon RSD fork
Build 2= 11 speed Avid Level hydro Carbon RSD fork

AS for the Lauf, pfft! Nope, an undampened spring is not desirable on build 4. (Personal choice and opinion)


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Guitarick - Looking good, sounds like the Mayors are serving you well.

Banshee - Sounds like a solid road trip with some awesome riding ahead for you and Zona. Congrats on getting out and living the dream of road tripping for rides.

Trials - Ouchy. That sux, heal quick and get back at it soon.

Windingo - Cool username and avi. :thumbsup: I've been considering either the Lauf or Wren. My suggestion, do some research, the Lauf has some odd riding characterists, for example each leaf spring moves independent of the other, so the wheel can exhibit some strange movement. Should really affect the ride, but odd.

Here is a cool promo vid for the Lauf 



 seems like a very capable fork.

When time comes I may buy the Lauf and take advantage of their Buy N Try policy,if I'm not happy with it, I can return for refund then buy a Wren 110. Though I don't think you get that same deal if you purchase with a bike. Could always email them and ask, never hurts.

Another cool thing about the Lauf, almost zero maintenance. If you consider cleaning maintenance.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Happy New Years peeps, may 2017 bring you mountains of ride time and prosperity. Stay healthy, happy and ride often. Cheers!!


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

For anyone in the Toronto area, I saw this at Albion Hills yesterday:Albion Fat Bike Festival

And a shot from the ride:


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Brian how are the sigle track trails in Albion, are they packed down enough?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank ya, Guy! So far cookin down the road has ban uneventful except for two bikes asking if we're there yet... :/
Been a long time since I did a bike pilgrimage. 

Trials shouldn't piss off a bike! Mend quickly, my friend.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Windigo said:


> Brian how are the sigle track trails in Albion, are they packed down enough?


I stayed on the double track the whole time. Single track was snow covered, and did not look inviting to me. I saw a couple of places where it looked like someone attempted them a while ago, but nothing recent. I'm hoping to get back there tomorrow morning, and might try an easy loop, maybe IMBA Alley.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A group of Fatbikers is collectively a groomer. Have fun out there breaking trail. 5.05's are the cat's meow for such times, especially with sub 2 psi.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

After 2 years of not so great xc ski weather I'm seriously considering a fat bike for the 3 or so inches of perm-snow I live with.

I know next to nothing about fat bikes, but if I do get one I'm looking for something relatively simple. Rigid, aluminum, and fat enough to handle snow.


Consumer direct sales is a huge plus as well as I don't have a true LBS.


What do folks think about RSD / The Mayor, for a decent, good, fat bike?


Thanks.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Miker J, you came to the right place to get some pretty biased opinions about the mayor lol, I'm pretty sure most of us on this forum love our mayors. That being said, when I was shopping I couldn't find a better value for the dollar as far as fat bikes go, solid build, nice stiff frame that can accommodate pretty much any tire choice, carbon fork and for me it's a bonus to buy from a Canadian company. Lots of people will tell you the fat bike they ride is the best but when you compair the mayor usually comes out on top.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Miker J said:


> After 2 years of not so great xc ski weather I'm seriously considering a fat bike for the 3 or so inches of perm-snow I live with.
> 
> I know next to nothing about fat bikes, but if I do get one I'm looking for something relatively simple. Rigid, aluminum, and fat enough to handle snow.
> 
> ...


Hey Miker J,
Well as trials4evr said this is probably a pretty biased group, but as I just got my Mayors I'll add my 2 cents worth. First are they good in the snow...nope they are great and more importantly a lot of fun. I live in a ski town and we normally have pretty decent snow (this year we have a crap ton) so I have lot's of snow activities that I partake in (downhill skiing, backcountry skiing, snowshoeing, CC skiing, skating, etc.). Even with all of the options I look for more and more reasons to take out the bikes. We just got our bikes before Christmas so we've been ridding them in nothing but the snow. From hardpack to loose they have been awesome. There was one ride that I attempted to go down a steep hill in quite deep powder. Got down just fine, but had to push it up, but really it was deep. Again, as trials4evr said, the bikes are very well spec'd and Alex is a great guy to deal with at RSD bikes. I don't think you can go wrong on these as a fat bike. Also, even tho' for normal trail riding I ride various full suspension bikes I've not seen the need to add suspension to my Mayor...maybe that will change over time and more aggressive trails (especially dry trails), but the fat tires do give you a lot of cushion. Finally, and most importantly, my wife loves her bike as much as I love mine. Good luck!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Miker J said:


> After 2 years of not so great xc ski weather I'm seriously considering a fat bike for the 3 or so inches of perm-snow I live with.
> 
> I know next to nothing about fat bikes, but if I do get one I'm looking for something relatively simple. Rigid, aluminum, and fat enough to handle snow.
> 
> ...


Firstly,

Welcome to the fray, Miker!!

The mayor is one of the rare fatty bikes with a proper off-road geometry. After trying a large number of bikes, the mayor was selected to be assimilated into the collective. With Alex making the purchase a no nonsense easy process and the components being of better quality than many of the more expensive models out there it was an easy choice. Yes, I'm extremely biased. There, I said it!
It would be a disservice to yourself to go anywhere else but RSD.

First day of the mayoral road trip with a fatty ride in an arroyo has been a pleasure. Tires are floating well in the sand and sticking to the rocks and nary a slip. JJ's are perfect for this terrain. Temp is 58 with cloudy skies, doesn't get bettuh than this.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Banshee - At least you don't lose the orange bike in the snow.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Come on, ebg! You know orange is the new black!

'Twas fun Jeepin in the arroyos. 

Just can't get enough of the Mayor.


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

Mayor are the best!  Had a 2015 build 1 and change for a 2016 build 3 with bluto and all the good stuff because I just wanted more of that stuff! haha

***

Anyone, tried setting up the bluto from 100mm to 120mm on their Mayor?

My mate did and I like the extra cushion & slacker angle (should get around 68 HT instead of the stock 69 HT, we do drops, jumps, burm, down steep gnarly stuff dirt or snow so...! 

I'm about to do a winter kit upgrade so why not going 120mm with a longer air shaft while I'm in there...

Oh and I went with Surly Bud & Lou this winter, the Maxxis was ok but the B&L are the best snow grip ever IMHO!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a shot of mayoral sightings in the desert...









Zona's got it goin on down here in the southwest, alright! Was a fun, albeit short ride today. Seems the Mayor was really enjoying some warm loose sand between his toes, uh, treads. Good stuff. Great to be outta the cold high country for a few days.

Dh, if I do go with a squishy fork, it's gonna be a Wren. The lauf is so homely and it's un-dampened spring as well. The Bluto would be a second choice tho'. So far, I'm enjoying the 4.8" sweetness enough that I haven't made a decision to push forward with suspension.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Mayor is looking good Banshee! watch out for those cacti, hope you have a lot of sealant in those tubeless balloons. Take more pix!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> Mayor is looking good Banshee! watch out for those cacti, hope you have a lot of sealant in those tubeless balloons. Take more pix!


Yeah, a vigilant eye toward where those tires are rolling is key. And the cactus thorns are ominous. They'll make swiss cheese of any tire in seconds. I'm being very conservative with my riding out here although, it may not be enough. Pfft! is the sound I don't wanna hear!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Miker J - Depending on your specific needs, the Mayor maybe just what your looking for. I chose the Mayor for these reasons:
1) will fit a 5" tire. 
2) threaded bottom bracket 
3) modern geometry 
4) respectable weight
5) solid parts spec
6) great pricing 

Aside from custom, most fatbikes that fit 5" tire (Surly ICT and Salsa Blackborow) use press fit bottom brackets, which I can't deal with. I've had the Mayor for @6 months and not one single issue with the bike itself. The RaceFace bottom bracket took a crap after a couple months, but that's RF issue not RSD. Swapped it for a RWC Enduro BB and been solid ever since. Also Alex the RSD owner, is totally solid dude, always happy to answer questions and help with issues or concerns. I would definitely suggest if your needs are similar to mine, I would highly recommend giving the Mayor a good look. Good luck, check back if you have any specific questions. Oh and I'm not biased, I'd tell you if RSD sucked wouldn't care. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Banshee glad to hear your having a blast, looks like good times. Have fun and be safe. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy.Ford said:


> Miker J - Depending on your specific needs, the Mayor maybe just what your looking for. I chose the Mayor for these reasons:
> 1) will fit a 5" tire.
> 2) threaded bottom bracket
> 3) modern geometry
> ...


Lifetime warranty is one item left outta that list... :/

And to think, I was gonna spend 3500 smackers on a custom with a zero drop BB... Coulda been the rock crawler of all time!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Lifetime warranty is one item left outta that list... :/
> 
> And to think, I was gonna spend 3500 smackers on a custom with a zero drop BB... Coulda been the rock crawler of all time!


Ah good point.  

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Lifetime warranty is one item left outta that list... :/
> 
> And to think, I was gonna spend 3500 smackers on a custom with a zero drop BB... Coulda been the rock crawler of all time!


The frame have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> The frame was a lifetime warranty.


just gotta say that I love my Mayor. two years running. still mostly stock. I switched to a 28t for the snowy hills.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> just gotta say that I love my Mayor. two years running. still mostly stock. I switched to a 28t for the snowy hills.


I'm on my third year now. I added a 24 granny for winter.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Hi all! I'm back from Christmas/New year vacations and wanted to share a few pictures of my rides with you. I now have 1090Km done on my Mayor since I got it September 6th 2016 and really like it. Being able to explore lots of new trails (snowmobile trails in my case) really makes winter more interesting on the bike.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking good Ralph. A Mayor is quite at home in the snow.
I'll have to share some more pix. Mayor and Sarge are having a great time in the southwest. 

Glad to hear you are lovin the bike!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ralph, here's some pix of the Mayoral campaign in AZ!!
































Couldn't leave Sarge out...
















I could swear that Arizona is in the southern hemisphere!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Ralph, here's some pix of the Mayoral campaign in AZ!!
> 
> I could swear that Arizona is in the southern hemisphere!


what was your first clue??


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Ralph, here's some pix of the Mayoral campaign in AZ!!
> 
> I could swear that Arizona is in the southern hemisphere!


As much as I like to ride in snow, I must admit you're getting way better trail conditions than me right now!  Someday I may be able to go south for a winter bike trip...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

IRaphI Looks like some great riding and really nice scenery. That's some mighty impressive saddle time you've put in since Sept!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> what was your first clue??


Elementary, my dear Watson...



lRaphl said:


> As much as I like to ride in snow, I must admit you're getting way better trail conditions than me right now!  Someday I may be able to go south for a winter bike trip...


I got suckered into doing some additional time in the southern hemisphere! Pop has me installing a new floor in the keetchen after a water disaster occurred. The Mayor was expecting to lace up his 5.05's tomorrow and go out and play in the snow. Pfft! As soon as I got outta Dodge it's been snow city back home. :/ My brother in law is stuck in Denver cause the pass is closed tonite... Should be awesome when I get home. Can't wait to ride my 5.05's with lotsa wrinkles in em...


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Finally got my Meiser tire pressure gauge, and found I've been running 2 1/2 psi rear, 4 psi front. I've upped that to 5 1/2 psi for rear for now, since the snow has pretty much been washed away now. Running the 2 1/2 was fine though, and I was getting great traction. But it sure was tiring. Anyway, here's a shot from a couple of days ago, just before the rain rolled through.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

As a fellow beanpole, I run 1.5 front, 2.5 rear for snow regularly and it's actually easier riding with really spongy tires than inflated up when it comes to snow. 

Mr. Mayor has been having a great time riding mountain bike trails and being a mountain bike that wears silly sized fun tires. I've been giving some folks a run for their money. Peeps are amazed that a fatbike can move as nicely as a only a Mayor can. Sure the fuel economy is piss poor, but the smiles per mile factor more than makes up for it. My Mayor and Sarge are a pleasure to ride and the reliability has been top notch. 
Next on the list is likely a Wildcat. All i really need is a frame, fork and a couple small parts and good to go. I'm watching the biz closely at this point to see if I can make it happen. Hmm, a full sus plus, who knew??? Guess I just can't get enough RSD's hangin out!


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

BrianCBRXX said:


> Finally got my Meiser tire pressure gauge, and found I've been running 2 1/2 psi rear, 4 psi front. I've upped that to 5 1/2 psi for rear for now, since the snow has pretty much been washed away now. Running the 2 1/2 was fine though, and I was getting great traction. But it sure was tiring. Anyway, here's a shot from a couple of days ago, just before the rain rolled through.


How are conditions since the rain and re-freeze? Is it icy and do you feel the need for Studs in Albion with the Maxxis on the Mayor?


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Windigo said:


> How are conditions since the rain and re-freeze? Is it icy and do you feel the need for Studs in Albion with the Maxxis on the Mayor?


I'll let you know in a couple of hours ... I haven't been there since last weekend, but I'm on my way there now (well, in about an hour) for the Fat Bike Festival poker run. It starts at 11:00, and is $45. Check out superflyracing.com if you're interested. RSD is a sponsor, and Alex will be there.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

The web site says:

There will be NO day-of entry to this event.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

I would like to go demo a Mayor, but maybe not so much if its glare ice with no studs.

Edit:
Somehow they groomed the trails so they were not so icy and got a chance to Demo the Mayor! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Windigo said:


> I would like to go demo a Mayor, but maybe not so much if its glare ice with no studs.
> 
> Edit:
> Somehow they groomed the trails so they were not so icy and got a chance to Demo the Mayor! :thumbsup:


Nice! Sorry I missed you there!

Yeah, originally they were not taking day-of entry, but their facebook site said they were. Still, it was a good event, I'll try to get back there again next year. I was really amazed at the number of Mayors out there. The orange really stands out, and so does the frame design.

Bonus pic, spot the Mayor:


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

dhbasher said:


> Anyone, tried setting up the bluto from 100mm to 120mm on their Mayor? IMHO!


i have. It's a personal preference but i enjoy the 120mm fork better than the 100mm. Gave the Mayor a slightly more aggressive stance. Ride is very similar with just a bit of extra cushion.


----------



## TrueNorth71 (Dec 13, 2016)

Took the Mayor out this morning to rip up trails along the Ottawa River. Lots of fun, in spite of the -23C chill.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Alex, 
What are your feelings on the Wren Suspension fork? Reason I ask is their A/C measurements are a little longer than normal. In case your unfamiliar. 
Travel / A/C
150 / 570
140 / 560
130 / 550
120 / 540
110 / 530
100 / 520
90 / 510
80 / 500

Also have you ridden the Lauf on the Mayor? Thoughts? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueNorth71 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have to the Lauf on my Mayor (see photo above). Makes for a lovely ride - dampens much of the trail chatter.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My orange Mayor is downright awesome. Snow, dirt, it just doesn't get better. The JJ 4.8 LiteSkin's performance has been exemplary over the last two weeks. Might be a few scuff marks on em but not one issue riding the rocky trails in Arizona. The Mayor had a good time antagonizing skinny tire bikes! He's kinda that way tho. 

Guy, I'm thinking the lauf is good as well as the Wren. Obviously, a/c needs consideration as too much will screw up the castor angle severely. If I do a squish fork it will have damping cause it's required.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> My orange Mayor is downright awesome. Snow, dirt, it just doesn't get better. The JJ 4.8 LiteSkin's performance has been exemplary over the last two weeks. Might be a few scuff marks on em but not one issue riding the rocky trails in Arizona. The Mayor had a good time antagonizing skinny tire bikes! He's kinda that way tho.
> 
> Guy, I'm thinking the lauf is good as well as the Wren. Obviously, a/c needs consideration as too much will screw up the castor angle severely. If I do a squish fork it will have damping cause it's required.


Agreed Banshee Mayor gets top notches dirt or snow, there's nothing it doesn't do well with. Pure pleasure to ride. Sounds like you had a blast on your trip. 

As for the fork, with regards to the Wren I want to run 120, however the A/C is long. At 120 the Wren is longer than the 120 Bluto. Also it's heavier than the Bluto. I'm probably going to go with the Lauf, try it and if I don't like it, return for refund and get a Wren, question is do I go 120 or 110, 531 is A/C of 120 Bluto.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't take the appearance of the lauf or the price. It simply turns my stomach. And lacking damping is the deal breaker. The wren is a component designed for an F 350 so my beanpole ass can rail it and still do so years down the road or lack there of. I can deal with the weight penalty. It's lighter than the fork on my dirt couch.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> I can't take the appearance of the lauf or the price. It simply turns my stomach. And lacking damping is the deal breaker. The wren is a component designed for an F 350 so my beanpole ass can rail it and still do so years down the road or lack there of. I can deal with the weight penalty. It's lighter than the fork on my dirt couch.


Yeah, yeah. But it's so futuristic looking. ?

So if you were going to go Wren would you go 120 for the travel or 110 to keep the HA in check?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

This fork has been around for some time carrying many different brand names. I tried an earlier version, before it was called WREN, and i was not impressed with the performance. The fork was very well made and light. That was 3 years ago.
Since then, it changed name twice i think, maybe 3 times, and is now the WREN fork. I spoke the guys at WREN and apparently the fork is day and night different from what it was when i tried it. All the internals were redone and it's a great performing fork. I think Fat-Bike.com also had some great thing to say about it. 

As for the measurements, it seems to be a tall fork. My guess is that it is due to the fact that it is inverted. When you compress a conventional fork, the top crown, fully compressed, will reach the top of the lowers within 10mm (i think). which means that you are using 90-95% of the stanchions. I don't believe that is the case with this fork, i think you might only use 70-80% of the stanchions as travel. You can't go lower or use anymore or the top crown will come in contact with the tire. I will guess they use a way to stop the fork from going any lower or else, it would send the rider OTB 

I have only ridden the Lauf a handful of times but only in snow. I bet i would feel more of a difference in dirt conditions. It was definitely a bit more comfortable. I'll probably get much more hours on it starting soon. Most people that use it regularly seem to love it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Part of the wren is the same stancion is used regardless of travel setup. The other issue may be tire -crown interference with the longest travel and a Bud. 

520mm increase will not likely have an adverse effect on handling. 30-40mm increase might work very well.

There have been many revisions to the wren ranging from keyed stancions to redesigned valves and damping. The principle of upside down is nothing new since it's been in use on motorcycles for decades.

Another aspect I look closely at is how much effort goes into a product at a given price. If only I could make the margin they are trying for.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Fun with the Mayor on the ice and single track. We dragged a sled with an oak log for a bunch of grooming a month ago. Have kept snowshoeing them every chance. Then the rain hit and now it's cold and fast. The hard work has paid off again with great trail to enjoy.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Alex, 

I guess my concern is more about the additional axle to crown regarding the extra length gained with a 120mm Wren vs 120 Bluto? Your thoughts? I don't want to risk a warranty issue by using the bike outside your preferred parameters. 

Banshee, 
I'm very familiar with inverted forks, I had an 02 Marzocchi Shiver on my old 03 Specialized Big Hit DH (the cool one with the 24" rear wheel) back in the day. I'm very educated in how inverted forks work vs traditional. Though I never liked the Shiver as much as I Loved my 03 Monster T, nothing like 8" of sweet moto internals, wrapped in an burly 12lb package to wreak havoc on the trails. 😉 Hence my wanting to use the 120 Wren over the 110. I've looked extensively at how the Wren is built, there is no issue at any travel with the fork crown contacting a tire, that is not my concern. I'm more concerned about design parameters of the Mayor, which has only (at least on paper) been given the OK for use with 120 Bluto. The Wren only extends that an extra 10mm, but I know bikes can get really squirrely when you start adding too much travel, especially hardtails. 

All in all I have plenty of time to think about it, won't be picking up a new fork till summer. For now the stock carbon is working beautifully. But new bike budgets have been put on hold till 2018 so upgrading the Mayor is the only choice for now. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> Fun with the Mayor on the ice and single track. We dragged a sled with an oak log for a bunch of grooming a month ago. Have kept snowshoeing them every chance. Then the rain hit and now it's cold and fast. The hard work has paid off again with great trail to enjoy.


Looks awesome ADK. Glad to hear all the hard work paid off, looks like some fun trails. Thanks for the pics and stoke.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

TrueNorth71 said:


> Took the Mayor out this morning to rip up trails along the Ottawa River. Lots of fun, in spite of the -23C chill.


Good times TrueNorth71, way to kick ass in spite of the cold. Good to see nothing holding you back.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

120mm Bluto is perfectly fine and does not affect the geo enough to have any handling issues or concerns. Like i said, i'm loving the 120mm.
With the Wren, and an extra 30-40mm, you're getting into Chopper territory. The frame can handle it without issues, but the ride quality and handling will suffer greatly.
My recommendation would be to stick to the 120mm Bluto or anything below 530mm A to C unsagged.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That would put you in a Wren 110mm travel. A/C on 110 travel is 530mm. Rake on the fork is 45mm so going longer travel might not be a good idea.

Moab stop was a rain out. :/ Raining and a muddy mess, no thanks...
It's warmer in New Castle too.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Alex and Banshee, thank you both for your valuable input, if I decide to go that route I will definitely stick to the 110mm. 👍🤘😆

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy, don't let my distaste for the Lauf turn you away from trying it. It's a super light option. The lack of damping might not make a difference with a fatbike, as the tire is so huge and air pressure can be run slightly lower with suspension vs. rigid and deaden the basketball effect.

I am just too particular when it comes to my bikes.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Guy, don't let my distaste for the Lauf turn you away from trying it. It's a super light option. The lack of damping might not make a difference with a fatbike, as the tire is so huge and air pressure can be run slightly lower with suspension vs. rigid and deaden the basketball effect.
> 
> I am just too particular when it comes to my bikes.


Eh no worries, I appreciate your input. I'll likely still give the Lauf a try first, nothing to lose so why not. The Mayor is a hardtail, so it has limitations which I'm not sure needs a fork like the Wren. Time & more riding will eventually help me decide.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge is a hardtail that rides very nicely with an awesome fork... Would be interesting to hear how the Lauf works.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Well Guy.Ford I decided to take advantage of Oneup's sale on cinch oval rings and bought a 30 tooth for the mayor and my trail bike. Only had one 14km ride on it this morning but it seems great. I feel like I can carry momentum a lot better and it's super smooth. I think I'm hooked lol. Thanks for all the info on oval rings!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> View attachment 1116665
> 
> View attachment 1116667
> 
> ...


Trail bike shall be an RSD Sergeant...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe in the future BansheeRune... A guy can dream lol


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

There's no time like the present with 35% of on the 2016 model...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I know, it really would be the time to buy.... If I was allowed lol. I'd have to give up a bike to get a bike and I'm not willing to part with the mayor or the warden as of yet!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fvck that! You can never have too many bikes, especially RSD's... :devil: :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Fvck that! You can never have too many bikes, especially RSD's... :devil: :ihih:


now hold the phone pilgrim, mammas gonna have you sleepin some where's else ya keep it up.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> now hold the phone pilgrim, mammas gonna have you sleepin some where's else ya keep it up.


@.o

Yes dear...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> View attachment 1116665
> 
> View attachment 1116667
> 
> ...


Hell yeah sweet! Glad to hear your enjoying the oval. I agree the pedal stroke is much smoother and for myself I find climbing has more pop, much easier to motor up climbs. Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

trials4evr said:


> I know, it really would be the time to buy.... If I was allowed lol. I'd have to give up a bike to get a bike and I'm not willing to part with the mayor or the warden as of yet!


I understand your feeling there! I won't be able to fit a 5th bike in the basement. The only way is to get rid of one to get a new one there!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

lRaphl said:


> I understand your feeling there! I won't be able to fit a 5th bike in the basement. The only way is to get rid of one to get a new one there!!


They'd have to be millennials to be in the basement...


----------



## ForestyForest (Jan 25, 2017)

I just did a 3000 km ride on my RSD Mayor build.






Such a beautiful frame, and it help up really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Absolutely incredible, good to hear the mayor can stand up to the miles! Looks like you have been on quite the adventure with the mayor! You must have gone double that distance riding past the camera and having to turn around to go back and get it lol. Really enjoyed the watch, subscribed.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Forest, nicely played! THe mayor is up to the task, without a doubt. Far more comfortable than any other bike for a ride like you have done.
Thanks for sharing the docu-film of your adventure. If that wasn't a Mayor on the campaign trail...


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. What an amazing video and adventure.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Absolutely astonishing ride, camera work, and scenery.
Bravo forest! You are an inspiration for all of us.
Wishing you a tubeless setup for your next adventure.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Very inspiring! I want to do that, too!!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Forest - DAMN! That was an awesome video, thanks for sharing your journey with us. Quite inspiring and visually amazing. I applaud your adventure spirit, good for you, your an inspiration. Cheers!!


----------



## ForestyForest (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments! It was an awesome time. Hoping to try Utah, or maybe something way up north like Inuvik next. It's nice having a bike that will handle nearly anything out there.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

a couple of pix from the ride home yesterday, I let a lot of air out and did some trail blazing down an old set of railroad tracks. the weather has been unseasonably warm here so all the snow has either a hard crust that gives way under the weight of the bike or has turned to ice on the trails, each poses its own challenges...studs would be nice right now.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Trials!!

I'm gonna head up to the 10k' elevation for some proper snow to ride with my fatty! Looking forward to the opportunity to get away from the crowds and let some air out and play! Tempted to throw the 5.05's on but gonna hold off on it till I get some valve stems and go tubeless with em. The Surly lite tubes don't fill the tire and rim very well at the low pressure it takes for a beanpole to squish em. Bud/Lou on task for it tho', They are generally my go to snow tires. Still haven't had the opportunity to run those 5.05's in the powder. :/ The XL pump will likely come into play on this outing. Love the volume the XL pushes for the air adjustments, quick, simple and Yay!! time to ride..

You're so right about the conditions you experienced. Experimentation and learning is the best part.



ForestyForest said:


> Thanks for the compliments! It was an awesome time. Hoping to try Utah, or maybe something way up north like Inuvik next. It's nice having a bike that will handle nearly anything out there.


Can you say Jeep?? :ihih:

Glad you're enjoying the Mayor!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

That's sounds like a blast Banshee, I would be very curious to try out the 2xls and see how they do in the deep stuff. A friend of mine uses co2 cartridges and I was thinking of doing the same but the xl pumpsounds like it would do the trick and not have to worry about co2 cartridges. I may have to look into it because the ride home was definitely a lot slower once I was out of the deep snow it would be nice to be able to add a few psi sometimes to roll a little easier.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's the Jeepin of the bicycle world! Ya gotta air down and then, well, the time comes that ya gotta air up. The XL didn't come with a mount so I chose to make my own. 1.25" PVC pipe works as long as you line it with a section of old tube, which serves two purposes. One to take up the slack and one to protect the pump. I used to use the HV version and hafta say, the XL blows it outta the wattah! 5 or 6 strokes will make a 1 psi increase in pressure and it's more enjoyable to ride with knowing I can let air out and it only takes 30 seconds to air up after the sand and powder fun. When I get out of the powder at the trail head my tires are usually half flat as I ride to my vehicle on the plowed out lot. Wrinkly, you bet! My Surly's have been ridden so many miles at super low pressure, now they wrinkle when they're pumped up to 6 psi. I'm a 160# beanpole and don't like concrete tires like Fred Flintstone uses. Fortunately, the Surly's have held up exceptionally well with all the ride time with 2-4 psi . After 4 seasons they still look fairly new. Woulda thought the sidewalls would be showing thread by now. I don't store em where they'll be deteriorated by sunlight and such. I also armourall em before storage to preserve em. Can't afford not to when you're dealing with $300 worth of tires.


----------



## reckhard (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not positive but it looks like the Edmonton Police ride RSD Mayors...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826268920852123649


----------



## Paco taco (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi have my mayor for sale ii the classifieds in anyone is interested. Just sayin ;-)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

reckhard said:


> I'm not positive but it looks like the Edmonton Police ride RSD Mayors...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826268920852123649


Might be the RSD Sheriff which is produced exclusively for one bike shop...



Paco taco said:


> Hi have my mayor for sale ii the classifieds in anyone is interested. Just sayin ;-)


Would be more effective with a like to the listing...

I'll be riding my '16 Mayor for years to come, mitts off!!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

reckhard said:


> I'm not positive but it looks like the Edmonton Police ride RSD Mayors...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826268920852123649


Yup they are most definitely pre 2016 mayors, I've seen the police out on them, it's cool to see the police embracing the advantage of fat bikes in the winter.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The fuzz on fattt!!! Pretty awesome to be on the police force there and paid to harass peeps while fatbiking, doesn't get better than that...


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Woo hoo! Punxsutawney Phil says six more weeks of winter! (Hopefully that also means six more weeks of snow, it's been too warm and wet around here, and not in a good way). Not impressed with Wiarton Wille, who says only two more weeks. Unfortunately, I'm closer tot Wiarton than Punxsutawney.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

You should move north...here we are sure to have a good 2 months and a half of winter left!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> The fuzz on fattt!!! Pretty awesome to be on the police force there and paid to harass peeps while fatbiking, doesn't get better than that...


whatchu talkin bout willis?? have you hit the peace pipe again??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> whatchu talkin bout willis?? have you hit the peace pipe again??


Nope! But the Edmonton police chief did when the dept. deployed occifers on Mayors!!


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Last Saturday I went out for THE ride I absolutly wanted to do when I bought my Mayor. This is a 3h ride mostly on snowmobile tracks that end up on the top of one of the biggest hill around where I live (second biggest in fact, the other is a ski resort). It's really far from being as big as the rockies with its 460m from sea level and 101m of elevation but still a nice little place to go. Also you can only access it in winter throught some snowmobile trails. I took a few pictures at the top that you can see below. The conditions where perfect for the ride at around -15C (not too hot and not too cold). The trails were hard packed nicely and the sun was shining. On top of that, I was alone in the trails most of the time. I really appreciated my moment on the bike. Going up the hill wasn't an easy task and I had to hike the bike a few times on steeper parts but the downhill was a blast! I hope I'll have the chance to go back there at least once this winter. Now that I have a better idea how long it takes, I will be able to take a few more pictures on my way there.







































Here is also the Strava link of this ride:
https://www.strava.com/activities/855200187


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

That looks like a really nice ride IRalphI, although I think I would enjoy the downhill a lot more than the climb! some great pictures too. I like how your garmin edge records the temperature on the ride as well, the android strava app doesn't have the ability to do that.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ralph, ya gotta pay to play. Nice to see that you had the opportunity to get out and ride the snow. 
Some folks go with the 42t rear cog for climbing. I don't find myself looking to go lower than my 28/36 cause it seems to get along with my burned out knees. Looks like ya had a great time, needless to say. 

I've done some snow but have to head up to the high country to get to it lately cause we've had such a mild winter. When I do go for the snow I'll air up the Bud/Lou and head to Fourmile park to hit the snowmobile trails. I see those FBF/FBR's and can't help but wonder how they perform in the snow.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Traction was great Saturday. In fact, I never felt like I needed more traction so far this winter except on steep climbs with soft snow. The places I hiked the bike up Saturday would not have been more ridable with a 42 on the rear. I had enough power left in my legs but it was just too steep to get up there. You know like when the front wheel want to lift and if you get just a bit more forward on the bike there is no traction anymore on the rear wheel...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Just an update on my broken scaphoid (wrist bone) for those who don't bore easily.. The cast is now off and I'm doing physio, still sore but the wrist feels way better and stronger after being in a cast and allowing it to heal. The physiotherapist says one more week till I can start doing some technical riding, I'm pretty happy with that. She actually said it was a good thing I kept riding while in the cast and that it cut down on the amount of physio needed to recover. I should be at or close to %100 within the next couple of weeks. I've been waiting patiently to try a pedal hop with the oval ring to see how it works....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good news from ya Trials. Glad the mending is moving along well for ya.

Had a word with Zona today. He's been very busy with only some short rides as of late. Still lovin that orange Mayor of his tho'.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

hmmmm of course he's lovin the orange mayor..........it's the new black.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

trials4evr said:


> Just an update on my broken scaphoid (wrist bone) for those who don't bore easily.. The cast is now off and I'm doing physio, still sore but the wrist feels way better and stronger after being in a cast and allowing it to heal. The physiotherapist says one more week till I can start doing some technical riding, I'm pretty happy with that. She actually said it was a good thing I kept riding while in the cast and that it cut down on the amount of physio needed to recover. I should be at or close to %100 within the next couple of weeks. I've been waiting patiently to try a pedal hop with the oval ring to see how it works....


cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Congrats on getting better Trials! Nothing worse than being banged up and not being able to do what ya' love. Hopefully soon!

Question for the group. My wife and I are LOVING our Mayors (especially with the huge snow storm we got yesterday) however my wife has some neck issues and rides of any length are really hard on her. I've changed the stem to a shorter one with a bit more rise and that has helped for sure, but still for rides over a couple of hours she really pays for it. So anyone ever use the Jones bars? I see there is a full thread on them for fat bikes, but wondering if anyone here has ever used one on a Mayor. Would be nice for her on those rides that are just long meandering ones to be in a more upright position, but also be able to get back into a more "normal" riding position when things get a bit more technical. Any input much appreciated!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guitarick said:


> Congrats on getting better Trials! Nothing worse than being banged up and not being able to do what ya' love. Hopefully soon!
> 
> Question for the group. My wife and I are LOVING our Mayors (especially with the huge snow storm we got yesterday) however my wife has some neck issues and rides of any length are really hard on her. I've changed the stem to a shorter one with a bit more rise and that has helped for sure, but still for rides over a couple of hours she really pays for it. So anyone ever use the Jones bars? I see there is a full thread on them for fat bikes, but wondering if anyone here has ever used one on a Mayor. Would be nice for her on those rides that are just long meandering ones to be in a more upright position, but also be able to get back into a more "normal" riding position when things get a bit more technical. Any input much appreciated!


She's not getting along with the bar height. It's as though you are walking about the house tilting your head back and counting holes in the ceiling. What is the rise of the current bar? Can the stem be spaced higher? I've tried the Jones bar and it caused tendonitis flareup in my wrists. That one is on me tho, old injury that is here to stay. I used 45mm worth of pacer on mine to cut the chiropractor bill.

Flat bar, change to 1", perhaps.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Guitarick said:


> Congrats on getting better Trials! Nothing worse than being banged up and not being able to do what ya' love. Hopefully soon!
> 
> Question for the group. My wife and I are LOVING our Mayors (especially with the huge snow storm we got yesterday) however my wife has some neck issues and rides of any length are really hard on her. I've changed the stem to a shorter one with a bit more rise and that has helped for sure, but still for rides over a couple of hours she really pays for it. So anyone ever use the Jones bars? I see there is a full thread on them for fat bikes, but wondering if anyone here has ever used one on a Mayor. Would be nice for her on those rides that are just long meandering ones to be in a more upright position, but also be able to get back into a more "normal" riding position when things get a bit more technical. Any input much appreciated!


You might even look at the Ritchey bar with a 10deg sweep. For some people the extra sweep helps a ton. I helped fit a guy last year and used the bar in the link below. It helped with his wrist & neck pain.

Ritchey SuperLogic 31.8mm 62cm Flat Carbon Handlebar | eBay


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks Banshee and EBG. Right now I swapped out the 70mm stem for a 45mm with 8 degrees of rise. Currently using the stock Easton EA70 bar which, if I remember (not at the bike right now) has 20mm of rise. Changing the stem helped a lot. 

Hmmm...Banshee I'll have to take that wrist problem into consideration. She doesn't have any wrist issues now, but I'd hate to swap the neck issue for a wrist issue. If you don't mind me asking how did the Jones bar aggravate your tendonitis...wrong angle of hand placement on the bars? I would think you would have less weight on the wrist being more upright.

EBG...thanks I'll look into that bar. The only reason I've gravitated to the Jones bar so far is that I've read reports of a few people that helped out with their neck pain.

Thanks for the input and items to consider.

Cheers,

Rick.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Rick - I found the Jones bar super awkward. It's a love it or dispise it type of bar.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks again EBG.

Yeah...that's what I've been reading on them. Love 'em or hate 'em. I know a lot of people hate them for out of saddle climbing, but that's not her style anyhow so hopefully that's a moot point. However I think I may bite the bullet and try it. From my very very rough measuring it would put her into a similar position as a cruiser style bike she has that she can ride for much longer periods. Heck I guess if it doesn't work out I'll blow it out on Ebay and go onto plan B. Once I get it and she get's a few rides on it I'll report back. I'll wait until next week to order it so if there are any more comments or experiences please fire them my way!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guitarick said:


> Thanks Banshee and EBG. Right now I swapped out the 70mm stem for a 45mm with 8 degrees of rise. Currently using the stock Easton EA70 bar which, if I remember (not at the bike right now) has 20mm of rise. Changing the stem helped a lot.
> 
> Hmmm...Banshee I'll have to take that wrist problem into consideration. She doesn't have any wrist issues now, but I'd hate to swap the neck issue for a wrist issue. If you don't mind me asking how did the Jones bar aggravate your tendonitis...wrong angle of hand placement on the bars? I would think you would have less weight on the wrist being more upright.
> 
> ...


Rick, it was hand position and trying to do my routine trialsy play that amplified the issue. As EBG said, a 10 degree backsweep can make a day and night difference. Curious as to what bar is currently on there. Perhaps a higher rise with some backsweep will make a difference. 
A leaned over position can aggravate ones neck as they are riding. Yu end up tilting your melon back to see down the line and get a hella kink in your neck from the time spent in such a position.
Agree with EBG on the jones as it is one of the love it or hate it things. It's reminiscent of the On One Mary bar that's been around for many years. While I don't hate em, they just didn't work for me.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey Banshee,

Thanks. The current bar is an Easton which already has 9 degrees of sweep with 20mm of rise. So not sure how much more a 10 degree sweep will help her, but will do some measuring. Unfortunately here all of the bike shops have swapped over to ski gear and I can't get my hands on any other handlebars to even take a look. 

You're exactly right tho' she's too leaned over which is exacerbating her neck issues. 

Thanks for the info.

cheers.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd recommend a 1.5-2" rise to get a bit more on the upright side. Have a look through the riser bars on univeralcycles.com and see if you can find something suitable. They have a nice selection. Here's a link for a 3" rise 750mm that you can always trim if it's too wide for Momma.
BTI | Riser Bars (page 2)

It doesn't sound like sweep is the issue, rather it's height.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Rick, Have you considered a suspension fork to take the edge off both the hands and the neck?


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Rick, before buying parts, place her bike agaist a wall and have her sit on it in a pedaling position, but with her hands in the air where she's comfortable with.
From there, you will easily be able to determine what bar setup she needs.
She will probably need a very short stem, a bar with at least 50mm rise and lots of backsweep. And spacers under the stem.
Is her bike a small or medium? If the bike's reach is too long for her right from the start, it might be impossible to correct with the bars.


----------



## nhmtns (May 4, 2004)

Had my Mayor for a couple years. Love it! A couple shots from the past month.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks all for the input.
Banshee - thanks for the link. I'll check out some of the bars. I'd like to certainly get her higher and I think a little more sweep wouldn't hurt.
Alex - don't think a suspension fork will make much difference. It's not the vibration, but just her general posture. (same thing happens on her mountain bike which is fully suspended).
Altair - Thanks...I am comparing her to her cruiser bike which she can ride a lot longer. Her frame is a small.

Her current posture is what would be considered a "good" riding posture. However due to osteoporosis and some earlier events her neck can get tired very quickly. It's hard to nail down as she feels good for awhile and then all of a sudden it hits. Like having a ski boot that feels good around the house or even on easy runs and then when you hit the steeps...owww. I liked the Jones as she can put her hands/arms in multiple positions...changing things up can certainly help alleviate the issue.

Anyhow tons to think about and thanks for all of the great info. Awesome forum!

cheers!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

nhmtns said:


> Had my Mayor for a couple years. Love it! A couple shots from the past month.


That lake picture, wow! Cool to see the chariot with skis that's gotta be fun for the kids, as long as they are bundled up!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a question for all the RSD carbon fork owners, I am concerned with the amount of flex at the steerer tube I've been noticing. I made a quick video to show the flex I'm talking about, can you take a look and compare to your forks? I'm not sure if this kind of flex is normal...
]




UPDATE : I unlisted the video on YouTube, this was the only time one of these forks has ever broken. 
I wouldn't want someone seeing that video and getting scared away from RSD's wicked bikes.Alex was great to deal with and the matter was dealt with quickly, RSD stands behind their products.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

trials4evr said:


> I have a question for all the RSD carbon fork owners, I am concerned with the amount of flex at the steerer tube I've been noticing. I made a quick video to show the flex I'm talking about, can you take a look and compare to your forks? I'm not sure if this kind of flex is normal...
> ]


I told you not to gap to the front! I'd send that video to Alex immediately. It seems that the steer has broken loose internally. It should pass through the top and join the underside of the fork for stability.

Jou might under inflate the front tire to prevent the temptation to play!


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey Trials,

Checked my and my wife's bikes...no play. Nice and tight. That looks scary. I'm sure Banshee is right. Check with Alex.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

trials4evr said:


> I have a question for all the RSD carbon fork owners, I am concerned with the amount of flex at the steerer tube I've been noticing. I made a quick video to show the flex I'm talking about, can you take a look and compare to your forks? I'm not sure if this kind of flex is normal...
> ]


Warranty claim. I know it goes without saying but still, DO NOT RIDE THAT THING.  

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

See! I told you it was those gaps to the front!

The appearance is the steer tube broke loose internally from where it joins with the lower section of the crown. Even removing the HS race might not show cracks or damage. Warranty coming your way, Alex sees that video and will send a fork immediately. As I said ride it gently and under inflate the front tire to stave off the temptation to catch air. Be safe, trials.

Gotta ask how you were going about the rock test. Were you on the bike while you did the test?


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I did while sitting on the seat one foot on the pedal and one on the floor. Front brake on full and moved my weight back and forth on the bike. Slightly pushing on the pedal on the forward motion


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That's what I thought. It is ominous, indeed! I was curious as I just did the same thing and now my bike wants to go for a ride! 
In seriousness, I did not see that area flex at all on my bike. Guess I'll have to lay offa gettin too trialsy with the Mayor.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

BansheeRune said:


> That's what I thought. It is ominous, indeed! I was curious as I just did the same thing and now my bike wants to go for a ride!
> In seriousness, I did not see that area flex at all on my bike. Guess I'll have to lay offa gettin too trialsy with the Mayor.


I haven't really done too much trialsy stuff on the mayor. A bit when I got it but the majority of the time I have spent on the mayor has been with a broken wrist and taking it fairly easy... In any case I sent an email off to RSD and will not be riding the mayor for a bit until I can get this sorted.

Thanks for all your quick responses everyone. This forum really rocks.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Trials, I just emailed you back.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Told ya Trials!! 

Way to go, Alex!!!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like it is indeed cracked although a small crack. Alex is great, I've always heard about the great customer service from RSD but I had hoped I'd never have to put it to the test. Alex has already contacted me and a new fork will be on its way Monday. Alex says that in two years they have never had a warranty claim on a carbon fork and that perhaps the expansion bolt had came loose causing play that eventually developed into a crack. I hate to be the first to break something, I do look after the mayor and do regular maintenance but I guess **** happens. Thanks for the great customer service Alex. RSD bikes rule!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That's why I am working on getting the LBS to become a dealer. Alex truly cares about the product line and the peeps that buy em. 
Now that you have experience with RSD's warranty and customer service, you can rest assured that you are covered.

All any of us can do is take the best care of our Mayors and enjoy em to the fullest.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

That problem might arise when the lower bearing cup is too tight on the steer tube, which prevents it from going down low enough so its bottom can bear firmly against the flat part of the crown.
It is imperative that the lower bearing cup makes firm contact with the crown face.
On my fork, before the installation I measured the ID of the bearing cup and the OD of the steer tube and there was too much interference between them to be able to assemble them correctly. I then had to grind the ID of the cup on the lathe, and then then polish it. And this wasn't enough because I still had to hammer-in the cup with a steel tube. I do not recommend sanding the steer tube to make it smaller because this will cut the carbon fiber, therefore weakening it.
But as it comes from the factory, I think that the steer tube's diameter is a bit too large to allow for an easy installation. If the cup is forced on it anyway, this compresses the steer in a smaller diameter, which isn't good for structural integrity.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Altair, I am not sure that was the case with my fork, the crown race was installed firmly against the crown of the fork, it was a tight fit as it took some careful effort to get the crown race off the fork. hopefully it installs easily on the new fork.

here is a picture of the cracks I found on the fork, they aren't as pronounced as I suspected and took a while to actually find.


----------



## Altair (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like there is some delamination, or is it epoxy that has been put under the cup ?
Anyway, the crack might have been caused by a lack of carbon fiber at that location, and it's the most highly stressed point on the fork.
Glad you avoided a noseover by finding it early.


----------



## Zona1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I haven't posted in while-- I've been having a lot of fun on the Mayor...fyi.

Zona


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zona, the truancy occifer is looking high and low for you...


----------



## Dhugal (Aug 25, 2016)

Lots of snow in Canmore = Lots of fun to be had!!!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice Dougal! Mostly slush and ice here with it being 10°C! Looks like a lot of fun, I love Canmore, I've ridden Canmore in the summer but never had the pleasure of a winter ride. Great pic!


----------



## Dhugal (Aug 25, 2016)

The Canmore Nordic Centre is truly a fantastic place to ride in the winter. We had a race there on Saturday but it was very difficult. Too much recent snow and not enough packed down - made for a very tough day.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

OK so this dose of spring like weather we are having here and having to ride my old frainkenbike while the mayor is out of commission has got me thinking about slightly skinnier tires and is making me contemplate a few things about the summer fate of the Mayor. A couple questions come to mind..
1. Has anyone ditched the full on fats and gone the Plus tire/rim route on the mayor during the summer months? 

2. If I'm going the Plus route would it be better to go to a 27.5+ or 29+ with the mayors geometry? 

3 should I just forget about it and buy a sergeant?...droool.

any input would be appreciated...

I think I already know what Banshee is going to say


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

trials4evr said:


> I think I already know what Banshee is going to say


he'll have ya busted quick.  650b+ with 3.0's may well do the trick on the mayor and a wheelset of roughly 500 is far less than a sarg.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

But a Sergeant would give your Mayor a friend to hang out with! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Or you could try the new Wildcat! Full suspension!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Already in the works...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice Banshee! The wildcat looks like quite the bike. I already have a full squishy bike so I'd have a hard time justifying a wildcat. Supposedly 2.8 tires will fit on the warden I could have a almost plus full suspension lol


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That will take the squish population to 5. The whole idea is a proper +squish without letting the air outta Sarge's rear tire! I really think the wildcat will be perfect to rip Valhalla with. This doesn't mean my Rune will be outta the job cause a 4X style Rune is such a blast. 

And besides, 3 RSD's are better than 2 and far better than 1...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Already in the works...


the cats will protest and the misses will have you sleeping on the couch.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Being a tomcat myself resolves that one!


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Sure thing is that I would be interested to ear about 29+ wheels on the Mayor!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Being a tomcat myself resolves that one!


green or raw?? me thinks green with orange bits for highlite.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

nvphatty said:


> he'll have ya busted quick.  650b+ with 3.0's may well do the trick on the mayor and a wheelset of roughly 500 is far less than a sarg.


shopping around for wheels with fat bike hubs and 27.5+ rims it looks like the price is closer to the $800-$1000 cad range and then tires on top of that  with the %35 deal on the sarge that option is looking better and better..

does anyone have any experience on the mayor with + sized wheels?

looks like Alex may have given it a go at one point


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

When I look at the rear dropouts of the Sergeant, they look superior for mountain biking. Keeping in mind, I can ride Sarge more aggressively than I'm willing to treat the Mayor. That's not to say that the Mayor's geo doesn't suit aggressive riding. I just have a concern about the right side with the removable derailleur hanger. Don't wanna kill my Mayor and Sarge is a perfectly suited bike. Being that the 35% discount is available, you might wanna act on that sooner than later. 

Sarge's polished wheels were 700 us. Not cheap, but do look bytchen. I also like having a dedicated fat and +. Too lazy to do the wheel swap when I can wrap my grimy mitts around a grip and get on and ride without drama.

Go for it, trials, another bike is a reward for your hard days work!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

trials4evr said:


> shopping around for wheels with fat bike hubs and 27.5+ rims it looks like the price is closer to the $800-$1000 cad range and then tires on top of that  with the %35 deal on the sarge that option is looking better and better..


 more realistic cost due to fat hubs with i40 rims. :thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It has more to do with the overinflated cost. Looking at the cost of a rim is astounding. My fat hubs were 50 bucks more than my 135/100mm hubs. Boost hubs were on par with fat hubs.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> green or raw?? me thinks green with orange bits for highlite.


Likely seeing it out to Spectrum Powdercoating for something unique.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Likely seeing it out to Spectrum Powdercoating for something unique.


oh shat here we go..........but look forward to the results.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

New fork mounted and back in the saddle, things are noticeably stiffer with the new fork, I am a happy camper.
A couple of shots on my way to work this morning..














thanks again Alex for getting things sorted out so quickly.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

At least you have some semblance of snow! It's 58f here today. :/


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

It was 15C today, snow is pretty much gone, but there's lots and lots of mud. I'm staying of the trails for now, but the ride on the dirt roads was pretty good. Except for the mud. I've got a SKS Grand MOM fender on the back, but I need something for the front. I don't like how the Grand DAD attaches to the fork, looks like it will be too far away from the tire to provide any real protection, so I was thinking about the SKS X-Board, but I'm not sure the straps will fit around the tube. Does anyone have any experience with this mudguard? Or any suggestions for front mud guards?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Brian, I hadn't really considered mounting fenders. Mostly cause my bikes live in my house and there's nothing worse than giving a bike a bath in cold weather. Some of the "mud guards" don't look to be sufficient coverage to really be effective. 

The pic looks like modification wouldn't be too difficult if it turns out to not have long enough straps. 

I have been considering some of the clear bra material from the auto parts store to use for various places on the frame to protect it, such as the underside of the down tube.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

I've got this one mounted to the front of my and my wife's mayors.
https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5053-083/Big-Buck-Board-Fender
Haven't had any mud yet (we still have a ton of snow), but it's worked well for spray from snow and melt water. No problems with the straps going around the tube. It certainly doesn't protect the whole down tube, but keeps the spray off of us so far.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BrianCBRXX said:


> It was 15C today, snow is pretty much gone, but there's lots and lots of mud. I'm staying of the trails for now, but the ride on the dirt roads was pretty good. Except for the mud. I've got a SKS Grand MOM fender on the back, but I need something for the front. I don't like how the Grand DAD attaches to the fork, looks like it will be too far away from the tire to provide any real protection, so I was thinking about the SKS X-Board, but I'm not sure the straps will fit around the tube. Does anyone have any experience with this mudguard? Or any suggestions for front mud guards?
> View attachment 1123314


Found this "review" of the X-Board, doesn't look like the straps will be an issue

SKS Mud Guards...Because Mud Happens


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*The Mayor*










Still thrilled with this bike, I wouldn't change anything! I haven't posted in this thread at all this winter ...we get so much snow here that most of the winter I am backcountry skiing/ bushwhacking on Altai Hoks. Then late Feb early Mar the deep, soft powder snow goes away, everything firms up, and suddenly it's prime fatbiking time...

https://goo.gl/photos/zvkCm2tECDWh5qBx8

ps: actually I would change one thing. Add bottle cage braces on the underside of the down tube, to free up the inside of the frame for a frame bag.


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

trials4evr said:


> shopping around for wheels with fat bike hubs and 27.5+ rims it looks like the price is closer to the $800-$1000 cad range and then tires on top of that  with the %35 deal on the sarge that option is looking better and better..
> 
> does anyone have any experience on the mayor with + sized wheels?
> 
> ...


I've just ordered a custom 29+ wheelset for summer riding on my 2016 Mayor B3.

On CRC, I get Hope Pro 4 hubs laced onto Easton ARC45 with DT Comp spokes & DT Brass lock nipples. All this for 665$CAD shipped! Might have to had broker fee later...

I've also ordered 29x3 Maxxis Minions DHF/DHR2 3C TR 120tpi on Amazon...

Avid Centerline 180mm rotors on eBay...

To complete a full setup, I'll install the barely used & stock SRAM XG-1150 11spd cassette from my Transition Patrol on the Mayor. Upgrading the Patrol with XG-1180 cassette & X1 chain...the Mayor already has it's X1 chain. the stock KMC chain didn't last a year! 

So stoked, the wait is unbearable!


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

> Still thrilled with this bike, I wouldn't change anything! I haven't posted in this thread at all this winter ...we get so much snow here that most of the winter I am backcountry skiing/ bushwhacking on Altai Hoks. Then late Feb early Mar the deep, soft powder snow goes away, everything firms up, and suddenly it's prime fatbiking time...
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/zvkCm2tECDWh5qBx8
> 
> ps: actually I would change one thing. Add bottle cage braces on the underside of the down tube, to free up the inside of the frame for a frame bag.


Snow AND sunshine!! I am so jealous!


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Guy.Ford said:


> Found this "review" of the X-Board, doesn't look like the straps will be an issue
> 
> SKS Mud Guards...Because Mud Happens


Thanks! I ordered it last night, and it just left Belfast, I should have it by next week. (The only "problem" with Chainreactions is that I have to order $75 worth of stuff to get cheap shipping).


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

dhbasher said:


> I've just ordered a custom 29+ wheelset for summer riding on my 2016 Mayor B3.
> 
> On CRC, I get Hope Pro 4 hubs laced onto Easton ARC45 with DT Comp spokes & DT Brass lock nipples. All this for 665$CAD shipped! Might have to had broker fee later...
> 
> ...


All told, how much do you figure that's going to be? It sounds like it's getting close to around $900 ...


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Still thrilled with this bike, I wouldn't change anything! I haven't posted in this thread at all this winter ...we get so much snow here that most of the winter I am backcountry skiing/ bushwhacking on Altai Hoks. Then late Feb early Mar the deep, soft powder snow goes away, everything firms up, and suddenly it's prime fatbiking time...
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/zvkCm2tECDWh5qBx8
> 
> ps: actually I would change one thing. Add bottle cage braces on the underside of the down tube, to free up the inside of the frame for a frame bag.


The next best thing after a fatbike in winter has to be Hoks Ski! 
I'm thinking about renting a pair at my local trails since all the conditions for fatbike depends on the snow shoeing there...

I even went snow shoeing with my spare tire hook up to set the fatbike trails!
But it's a bit long and without any thrill imho.

Hoks skis could be my next tool for that!


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

BrianCBRXX said:


> All told, how much do you figure that's going to be? It sounds like it's getting close to around $900 ...


Yes, I have 991$CAD without the cassette...but I've got my XG-1180 (X1) off eBay for 149$CAD! free shipping!

So 1000$ is pretty much the cost of a complete wheelset...but I don't have anymore space for a 6th bike! 

So wheelset is my best option... N+1!


----------



## dumdass (May 26, 2011)

I am looking for a 22 or 24 tooth chainring. Race Face says they make a 24 but no one seems to have one. Any ideas as to other companies that make these? I used a 22 as my granny on my last fat bike for loaded touring and it was great with a 42 in back. It would climb anything and it was just like sitting on the couch.

Thanks


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dumdass said:


> I am looking for a 22 or 24 tooth chainring. Race Face says they make a 24 but no one seems to have one. Any ideas as to other companies that make these? I used a 22 as my granny on my last fat bike for loaded touring and it was great with a 42 in back. It would climb anything and it was just like sitting on the couch.
> 
> Thanks


Peruse these websites...

www.universalcycles.com
Bicycle Technologies International


----------



## dumdass (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. The first link didn't work but the second did list the 24 tooth direct mount chainring but they were out of stock. I am thinking I will have to use a spider.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dumdass said:


> Thanks for the ideas. The first link didn't work but the second did list the 24 tooth direct mount chainring but they were out of stock. I am thinking I will have to use a spider.


The ring that I was thinking is made by E13, unfortunately it's proprietary to their crankset. :/


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Still thrilled with this bike, I wouldn't change anything! I haven't posted in this thread at all this winter ...we get so much snow here that most of the winter I am backcountry skiing/ bushwhacking on Altai Hoks. Then late Feb early Mar the deep, soft powder snow goes away, everything firms up, and suddenly it's prime fatbiking time...
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/zvkCm2tECDWh5qBx8
> 
> ps: actually I would change one thing. Add bottle cage braces on the underside of the down tube, to free up the inside of the frame for a frame bag.


Thanks for posting a link to your pictures, it's nice to see you back posting on the thread. Your pictures on this forum were one of the reasons I ended up buying a mayor in the first place. Always top quality and the scenery is awesome. It's nice seeing the pup having a good time in the snow too!

Glad to hear you are still happy with the mayor and that its still going strong!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Still thrilled with this bike, I wouldn't change anything! I haven't posted in this thread at all this winter ...we get so much snow here that most of the winter I am backcountry skiing/ bushwhacking on Altai Hoks. Then late Feb early Mar the deep, soft powder snow goes away, everything firms up, and suddenly it's prime fatbiking time...
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/zvkCm2tECDWh5qBx8
> 
> ps: actually I would change one thing. Add bottle cage braces on the underside of the down tube, to free up the inside of the frame for a frame bag.


Glad to hear you are enjoying the Mayor.

My Mayor is a daily driver. Just can't get enough of the fat year round.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

dhbasher said:


> The next best thing after a fatbike in winter has to be Hoks Ski!
> I'm thinking about renting a pair at my local trails since all the conditions for fatbike depends on the snow shoeing there...
> 
> I even went snow shoeing with my spare tire hook up to set the fatbike trails!
> ...


The Hoks are great for messing around in the woods, so much more fun than snow shoes ( I have both). Yes, I know someone that does also use them to groom fat bike trails, dragging a tire.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

trials4evr said:


> Thanks for posting a link to your pictures, it's nice to see you back posting on the thread. Your pictures on this forum were one of the reasons I ended up buying a mayor in the first place. Always top quality and the scenery is awesome. It's nice seeing the pup having a good time in the snow too!
> 
> Glad to hear you are still happy with the mayor and that its still going strong!


Awesome!! And thanks for appreciating!!!


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

southern WI area and NO SNOW!!! finally got a little over the weekend. It was one of those quiet, tree snow covered mornings. complete zen on the mayor. for a cell phone, pic turned out pretty good. enjoy


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Couple of shots with the SKS X-Board mudguard (and Grand MOM). Seems to be working well enough, keeping most of the grit out of my teeth.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Spring will be here soon enough, how ya keepin the bugs outta your teeth? :ihih:

Lookin good with the mug guards...

wadedro, at least ya got a little snow!


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

The orange mayor is an awesome color good choice. I'd also add one of those mud guards to the under side of the fork crown, like a marsh guard or whatever it's called. there are templates online to make your own.. that'd make it look even more bad a$$. If you have a rear rack, here's another option for mud protection. I used scraps from a kiddie pool. Full coverage. Slits on the down tube piece, secured with Velcro. Zip ties for rack attachment and one Velcro strip below seat tube. Did a black plastic extension piece from an old garbage bin off the back of rack using a piece of metal attached to the rack to hold it in place. 
Have fun with it, get creative.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nicely played, wadedro! Innovative recycling at it's best.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

It's covered in mud, so it's hard to see, but I do have one of those little mud guards under the fork crown, from Muddy Nutz, or something like that, I think.

I just had a revelation on my afternoon ride today, RSD = Rubber Side Down. Sheesh, it took me two and a half months to figure that out!!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

dhbasher said:


> I've just ordered a custom 29+ wheelset for summer riding on my 2016 Mayor B3.
> 
> On CRC, I get Hope Pro 4 hubs laced onto Easton ARC45 with DT Comp spokes & DT Brass lock nipples. All this for 665$CAD shipped! Might have to had broker fee later...
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I think I have built those exact wheels on CRC a couple times now lol, still cant make a decision between 29+ and 27.5+. you need to take pictures and let us know how the mayor feels with 29+!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

A couple more pix from the commute this morning, the mayor riverside.













I sure am enjoying riding in the sunlight.


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

trials4evr said:


> That's awesome! I think I have built those exact wheels on CRC a couple times now lol, still cant make a decision between 29+ and 27.5+. you need to take pictures and let us know how the mayor feels with 29+!


Yes! Will do!

I also bought those CRC custom wheels for my Santa Cruz V-10 a few years back, couldn't be happier with the build quality and the Hope Hubs! 
I specially love the loud sound of the rear hub so I don't have to prevent slower riders in front of me! Hahaha

The wheels are being setup tubeless right now...
So stoked! 
Now I'll have to test ride we're the snow start to go...because we're right in the snow/iced conditions up here! 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

*RSD Mayor Monster XC 29+!*

Just got the wheels back and it's definitely lighter. I'll have to weight it and compare with both wheelset later...










The clearance on the bluto is 7mm so no problem there. This is at 20psi for the tires to seat properly. Might get even more at 12psi...!










I just can't wait to test ride!

Now I want the snow & ice to melt! 

That's definitely going to be a killer Monster XC 29+!

Oh and the hub sound... ridiculously loud and I love it! 






Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I can't wait to ear some news about how it rides with those 29+!! I may end up doing the same thing as you if it's great!


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

lRaphl said:


> I can't wait to ear some news about how it rides with those 29+!! I may end up doing the same thing as you if it's great!


I just did a quick around the block test ride at 12psi(front)/15psi(rear)...the pressure I will use.

That thing is fast, already feels like it's unstoppable trough ruff pot holes sections in the back alleys around here. Even had a few ice/snow patchs melting in the sun to go trough and feels solid. Guess I'll be able to ride some spring snow conditions soon enough! 

I also manage to reinstall the Beaver Guard splash guard on the bluto with still enough clearance.

Here some more pics of the beast in his ready to shred setup!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

dhbasher, the mayor looks seriously good with that set up! And that hub! Awesome! I can't wait to hear a bit more about how the 29+ does on the mayor. Did you happen to weigh the stock fat wheels and compair them to the 29+? I'd be interested in seeing how much of a weight difference there actually is. Man your making the mayor/ sergeant decision a hard one!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The Sarge/Mayor was an easy decision. Adjustable cs was part of it. the other was I don't hafta irritate my bikes by takin em apart. 

Besides, 2 RSD's are better than one! They're a team...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> The Sarge/Mayor was an easy decision. Adjustable cs was part of it. the other was I don't hafta irritate my bikes by takin em apart.
> 
> Besides, 2 RSD's are better than one! They're a team...


sort of like green eggs n ham? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> sort of like green eggs n ham? :smilewinkgrin:


Sarge is conversatin with Punkin bout you!! :ihih:


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

trials4evr said:


> dhbasher, the mayor looks seriously good with that set up! And that hub! Awesome! I can't wait to hear a bit more about how the 29+ does on the mayor. Did you happen to weigh the stock fat wheels and compair them to the 29+? I'd be interested in seeing how much of a weight difference there actually is. Man your making the mayor/ sergeant decision a hard one!


Thanks!

Sorry to make your choice even harder... 

For me, having 5 bikes is the most I can store so wheelset is the next option to have a 6th bike! N+1 

Didn't had a chance to weight anything but I will.

I'm curious to see the weight lost myself. I will post it here for sure! 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I don't know how many of you still have snow where they live or if you were in the big Eastern storm yesterday but here is a little capture of my last night ride. We still have well over 3 feet of snow here and nights are still around -20C to -25C. Spring is defenitly comming but we still have a good month left of snow riding for sure!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Current Muskoka snowpack*

today's ride...


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Excellent pictures, that's what it's all about!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Today's ride was a Jeepin expedition along the Colorado River. Was nice to be in shorts and vented jersey crawlin dem rocks.
JJ 4.8's were the choice for this outing.


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*

Had a blast today!

Felt like the king of the mountain... 

Enduro Fat is real! 

Full winter mode!




























Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

*Changing tires*

Time to switch to "summer" tires. I've got a pair of Jumbo Jim's ready to go, but I can't get the Minion's off the rims. Is there a trick to removing the tires? It feels like they are glued on, and for the life of me I can't pry them off.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BrianCBRXX said:


> Time to switch to "summer" tires. I've got a pair of Jumbo Jim's ready to go, but I can't get the Minion's off the rims. Is there a trick to removing the tires? It feels like they are glued on, and for the life of me I can't pry them off.


These tires were the biggest PITA to remove, that I've ever had. I had to use metal tire lever and soap to get mine off. I'm not looking forward to doing it again in a week, I'm swapping my rear Minion FBR 4.8 to a 4.0.

Good luck.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Guy.Ford said:


> These tires were the biggest PITA to remove, that I've ever had. I had to use metal tire lever and soap to get mine off. I'm not looking forward to doing it again in a week, I'm swapping my rear Minion FBR 4.8 to a 4.0.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks, I'll keep prying away. Hopefully I don't put a hole in them, they're great for the snow.


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*



BrianCBRXX said:


> Thanks, I'll keep prying away. Hopefully I don't put a hole in them, they're great for the snow.


Put your feet on the tire and pull the wheel holding spokes & rim just enough to clear the tire bead seat off the rim bed.

You have to get towards the lower part of the rim bed in the middle to have more space to fit your tire lever.
Metal tire lever that is!

Good luck!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BrianCBRXX said:


> Time to switch to "summer" tires. I've got a pair of Jumbo Jim's ready to go, but I can't get the Minion's off the rims. Is there a trick to removing the tires? It feels like they are glued on, and for the life of me I can't pry them off.


Here's the method I have had success with..
Lay a block of wood below the rim and place the edge of your shoe to the edge of the rim and step forcefully down on the tire. Grabbing the spokes may just lead to a handful of broken spoke nipples. MuleFut are a pita to dismount tires from. My Scrapers are worse!


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Let the air out of your tire>get a mid size C clamp>clamp it on both sides of the tire clamp close as you can to the rim>put a thin board between the rim (so not to damage the rim) and the C clamp and peel the tire off the bead as you use the C clamp as a lever. Once the tire is starting to come off the bead you can use your tire lever for the rest.


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

temporoad said:


> Let the air out of your tire>get a mid size C clamp>clamp it on both sides of the tire clamp close as you can to the rim>put a thin board between the rim (so not to damage the rim) and the C clamp and peel the tire off the bead as you use the C clamp as a lever. Once the tire is starting to come off the bead you can use your tire lever for the rest.
> 
> View attachment 1127932


That must definitely be the easiest way!

Will definitely try that next...

Thanks!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

temporoad said:


> Let the air out of your tire>get a mid size C clamp>clamp it on both sides of the tire clamp close as you can to the rim>put a thin board between the rim (so not to damage the rim) and the C clamp and peel the tire off the bead as you use the C clamp as a lever. Once the tire is starting to come off the bead you can use your tire lever for the rest.


Yup, the C-Clamp was the way I ended up breaking the bead. I needed metal tire irons to get the tire off, though. When I did the front wheel, the bead broke on both sides of the rim; I assumed it did so on the rear as well, but I ended up having to re-insert the tube and got back to the C-clamps to get the other bead to break. At least I've got the process down now, and it's not too bad. One other thing to note, is once the bead has broken, let the air out of the inner tube before inserting the tire irons. I really hope I never get a flat out on the trails, I don't want to have to ride around with c-clamps and tire irons. Tubeless is looking like a better idea.

BTW, the JJ's are looking good, the mayor almost looks "nimble". I'm looking forward to trying them out. I switched to some light-weight tubes, too (WTB 26x2.5) saved about 1.25 pounds on each wheel.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Brian, the JJ's are awesome for their rideability. Rolling resistance is very mild. They feel light compared to other choices.
I've run em with Surly Lite tubes and have gone back to tubeless. This time with Orange Seal. I hated Stan's due to the 
hard scum layer making my tires feel stiff and dead. I like springy tires so I can get trialsy. So far the Orange Seal has been
excellent without seepage or other issues.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Banshee, I'll look into the Orange Seal. I just swapped my chainring to the OneUp Oval 32T, as well, now I just have to wait for the trails to dry up enough to ride them without destroying them. April Showers suck.

One more question, has anyone replaced the skewer for the Bluto? Mine is pretty much shot, I think it wasn't lubed enough, and when I tightened it, I couldn't remove it without bending the collar. It still works, but the "locking" mechanism is shot. From what I can tell, the DT Swiss RWS is compatible. I really don't want to drop $90 on a replacement skewer that is as poorly designed as the SRAM. I'm also hoping I can get it from a Canadian shop, or at least someone that won't charge an arm and a leg to ship to Canada.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

BrianCBRXX said:


> One more question, has anyone replaced the skewer for the Bluto? Mine is pretty much shot, I think it wasn't lubed enough, and when I tightened it, I couldn't remove it without bending the collar. It still works, but the "locking" mechanism is shot. From what I can tell, the DT Swiss RWS is compatible. I really don't want to drop $90 on a replacement skewer that is as poorly designed as the SRAM. I'm also hoping I can get it from a Canadian shop, or at least someone that won't charge an arm and a leg to ship to Canada.


Never mind, I just found the hex-key adjustment on the skewer, I tightened it up, and it seems to be fine now. C-clamp to tighten the collar, and I should be good to go.An lesson learned: do not over-tighten the skewer when attaching the wheel.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

One Up needs to offer their chainrings in Mayor approved colors... Sarge approved is also a requirement to get the job offer.

Glad you sorted the qr issue. Damn, there are too many designs of these through *******s, axles. Seems these manufacturers have never heard of IS.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Just passing by to post some pictures of my friday ride! You will see some Mayor approved colors in this one!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin good, Ralph! High country still has snow but close to home there's some dirt to ride. Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

lRaphl said:


> Just passing by to post some pictures of my friday ride! You will see some Mayor approved colors in this one!


me likey orange, nom nom.



BansheeRune said:


> Lookin good, Ralph! High country still has snow but close to home there's some dirt to ride. Doesn't get better than that.


no dirt just mud here as the freekin rain hits just when it's time to ride.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

We've got some rain yesterday and today. Last night was barely rideable in the trails but manageable. I may have to move my rides on the road in the upcoming days until the dirt shows itself...


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*

Who said Fatbike couldn't be shared with the small ones?

My 3-1/2 yo daughter is really enjoying the ride on her MacRide since she's 3yo! I've use the WeeRide before that.
Will keep doing this on the Mayor in 29+ & The Catalyst 700+ this coming summer. 

Good Times!



















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## PositiveIon (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm thinking of joining the Mayor club for a winter riding (northern Canada, one of the few places with snow and ice each year). For me it also has to be light because of some stairs on my commute to haul it up and down. There are lots of fat options out there which I've tested, including the Mayor, so I'm wondering what makes RSD so special. What better way than to ask the experts here who put out cash to ride it. What are the things you like about the Mayor, particularly the frame and geometry and ride? Any things you don't like or would change (other than components like drive train or brakes that you could swap out)? Any experience with the Ti-Mayor and RSD's house brand carbon wheels for a super light build?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

PositiveIon said:


> I'm thinking of joining the Mayor club for a winter riding (northern Canada, one of the few places with snow and ice each year). For me it also has to be light because of some stairs on my commute to haul it up and down. There are lots of fat options out there which I've tested, including the Mayor, so I'm wondering what makes RSD so special. What better way than to ask the experts here who put out cash to ride it. What are the things you like about the Mayor, particularly the frame and geometry and ride? Any things you don't like or would change (other than components like drive train or brakes that you could swap out)? Any experience with the Ti-Mayor and RSD's house brand carbon wheels for a super light build?


Frankly, I was looking for a fatbike that wasn't based on repurposed commuter geometry. It had to be a mountain bike first and fatbike second. I didn't desire another pedal strike factory. The Mayor was on the test list for this reason. If it didn't strike a chord I was ready to spend 3-4k on a custom frame built to the constraints set forth in my .dwg file to be transmitted to a frame builder. Alas, the Mayor shows up on a FedUp truck and I promptly cram parts on the frame and pump up the tires. That first pedal showed that I didn't need to spend a bloody fortune on a frame and was good to go with a $1700 bike instead of a $7k bike. My Mayor as equipped weighs 27#'s and that ain't too shabby. With this build I wasn't in weight weenie mode cause I was building a Jeep as opposed to a Ferrari. 
You can expect excellent quality from RSD. You can expect top notch support from Alex, the owner of RSD. Everything RSD has been of good or excellent quality thus far. Honestly, you can't go wrong with the Mayor if you're looking for a mountain bike that can wear Ronald McDonald's shoes!


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats excellent! Only 27lb! Could you give a parts list please? I am very interested in this bike.
Thanks


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

they are on sale right now 15% off.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

wjh said:


> Thats excellent! Only 27lb! Could you give a parts list please? I am very interested in this bike.
> Thanks


Hope hubs, RD rims X9 drive, Loaded AMX bar, Straitline Amp stem, JJ LiteSkins tubeless. The Mayor is fairly reasonable in terms of weight and being a fatty, weight was not on the list of concern. Performance and a clean appearance with keeping the budget outta the mortgage price range.

Overall, the things I would change on the stock bike are brakes and seat. Bars shall be of a trialsy upsweep as well. For the coin I doubt you'll be able to find another make/model with lifetime warranty on the frame/fork. That has gone away in bikes.


----------



## BigMB (May 7, 2016)

Greetings Mayor owners! First post to this thread. I just took up biking again 2 years ago. I ended up investing in a entry level fat bike. A Motobecane Boris X9 bluto. I've logged over 1700 miles on that bike using Strava to keep track. I've completely love riding a fat bike, I'm a big dude at 270lbs and 6'6" so riding a fat bike sort of feels more like it fits me than a normal, "small tired" MTB. 

I made a mistake though with that bike. Its only 170mm rear spacing. So I've found that I need more width for snow riding. So the search started to upgrade to a better bike with better geometry and able to accept the widest of tires. I spend the next year looking at every single fat bike maker out there and ended up choosing the Mayor. Why?

1. Can fit 5" tires
2. Comes in an XL 
3. Geometry that I like
4. Comes in raw aluminum, (no more worrying about scratch paint)
5. Lightweight, (I need to weight mine)
6. Tubeless ready
7. Threaded BB
8. I LOVE that they didn't change the top tube when going to the XL build, (unlike most other companies).

So I waited for this Spring sale to hopefully show up, thinking it might in May. I've been checking their Facebook page daily for the sale too, so when it came up a few weeks ago I jumped! I think I had mine ordered within 4 hours of them posting the sale!

I'm finally a proud owner of a Mayor XL or course.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2017)

^^ Bigmb be very careful in these parts cuz these guys will borrow your new toy when your not looking.....with particular note to banshee [email protected]@


----------



## BigMB (May 7, 2016)

Here's the Boris. I'll be keeping the bluto for the Mayor so I don't really know what to do with the Boris without a fork. Any ideas?
















And of course the new ride. Yes she's in the bedroom as it was much warmer putter her together inside than in the garage. 














First two rides have been good but feels really slow with tubes and the Maxxis tires. I'll probably swap out soon after mud season to the JJ 4.0's and run them tubeless. I'm waiting to get some CaneCreek parts to swap the bluto to the Mayor as well. Definitely needed for summer riding.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh great, a grammarian in the Mayor thread! 

I've been running the JJ LiteSkin 4'8's and the rolling resistance is noticeably less than my D5's. 

wjh, the fuel economy is 5-7 miles per sammich...


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

This might be a good place to start. https://fat-bike.com/2017/03/rsd-ti-mayor-mid-term-review/
i've been on the Ti Mayor for 2 years and will be happy to offer some feedbacks without being too biased. - email us at [email protected]


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

*RSD 29+ wheelset*

Alex just posted on FB: _"We might be bringing a limited quantity of 27+ and 29+ wheelsets for the Mayor. Contact us if you are interested. [email protected]"_


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I saw that! I'm wondering what hubs they are going to have and what price point.


----------



## BigMB (May 7, 2016)

I want to mount my Rockshox Bluto on my Mayor. What headset do I need? What came with my bike is the RSD carbon fork with CC ZS-44. 

So I guess would I need a whole new headset or can I just order a bearing race for the bluto? I want to be able to swap from the carbon to bluto when I transition to summer riding.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

BigMB said:


> I want to mount my Rockshox Bluto on my Mayor. What headset do I need? What came with my bike is the RSD carbon fork with CC ZS-44.
> 
> So I guess would I need a whole new headset or can I just order a bearing race for the bluto? I want to be able to swap from the carbon to bluto when I transition to summer riding.


from personal experience trying to remove the crown race from the carbon fork is a nightmare, so if you are going to be swapping back and forth I would suggest picking up another crown race for the CC ZS-44 and install it on the bluto so you don't have to mess around with trying to press on and take off the race every time you want to swap forks.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BigMB said:


> I want to mount my Rockshox Bluto on my Mayor. What headset do I need? What came with my bike is the RSD carbon fork with CC ZS-44.
> 
> So I guess would I need a whole new headset or can I just order a bearing race for the bluto? I want to be able to swap from the carbon to bluto when I transition to summer riding.


Purchase a crown race and go to town!


----------



## BigMB (May 7, 2016)

That is my intention is to leave the RSD fork's race alone and just be able to swap forks depending upon season. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. Thanks for the quick response


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gives options on fork to use. Glad we could hep!


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

From RSD facebook page:

It took a while, but we found the right wheel sets. Sun Ringle Duroc Rims 27.5x50mm or 29x50mm laced with Sun Ringle SRC hubs. 15x150 Front. 12x197mm Rear. Optional rear QR adapters. $699 USD / $799 CAD . Delivery is around June 15th. Limited quantities.

I've got my 29's reserved!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge is my +bike and the Mayor is full fat, full time. This way it's grab n go.


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Mukluk 2 owner here, so this is not my forum, but I thought I'd just leave this right here:






Fatbike tour of the Southwest on a Mayor. Pretty rad. Apologies if a repost.

Enjoy!

:thumbsup:

Jay


----------



## dumdass (May 26, 2011)

Simon's video is what steered me to the Mayor after I crashed and bent my last fat bike frame due to the rear skewer failing right after I crested a climb. The rear tire came loose causing a loss of control and an endo.  One of my nastier crashes including a trip to the ER. I just finished a week ride in the KOFA which is toward the end of the video.

On my bike I did the following mods:
Double chainrings using a spider and a 24 T granny.
42 T cassette.
Jones bars.
Rear rack.
Gas Tank
2 Mt feed bags to carry extra water bottles
Ortlieb bar bag.
Jones loop bag.
Platform pedal
X9 derailures.
Brooks saddle.
ESI grips.
Ortlieb small (front) panniers used on the rear.
Dry bag on top of the rear rack.
MSR Dromedary
2, 1 gal water jugs.

The bike performed better than I could have hoped for even with all that weight. I tried posting a photo of it loaded bike but I couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

For all the lucky ones who already ride on dirt, here are a few pictures of my ride last night. As you can see, we still have a lot of snow left. Last year, my first ride on dirt was May 15th so I guess it will be close to that date again this year!

Enjoy some last snow pictures for this spring!


----------



## Fat_Mayor (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey everyone, This is my first post and I gotta admit that this thread is sin!!! and you guys are pure evil with bad influence! Sorry about my wording but I cant express myself enough haha>

Why? because I was thinking about my "first ever bike" and come across this thread. And about 4 hours reading into, my heart and soul was SOLD.

And today, guess what I see when I got home?? YEAHHHH my Mayor!









Thanks to you all, now I going to figure out how to install/assemble my Mayor.

BTW does anyone have any tutorial I did be happy to check it out!


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

fat_mayor You've got a pretty big job ahead of you putting that beast together, I bought mine from a lbs so I didn't have the pleasure of building up my mayor. I did however just recently purchase a Sergeant from rsd and it was in the state your mayor is currently in when it arrived. I have to say if you haven't assembled bikes from the frame up before or don't have a lot of experience working on bikes you might want to just bite the bullet and bring it into a bike shop and have them put it together for you. I have fun building bikes so I really enjoyed the process of building my sergeant but it might not be worth the headache for someone with less experience. Glad we all persuaded you to join the family welcome, you made the right choice!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fat_Mayor, firstly, sin?? I could't call it that and continue to be a priesthood holder. As a matter of fact, the Mayor was enjoyed by the Bishop recently!
The Mayor is simply a blessing to have had the opportunity to enjoy.. After taking many makes and models of fatbike on test rides, I was ready to spend far more on a custom frame that is designed with a purely offroad geometry. Why, because a fatbike is expected to be just that, pure offroad performance.
The Mayor come so close in meeting the "it has to be an offroad performer" that I was glad to take delivery and can't get enough of it. 
So much so, that I have no desire to order up +wheels. I opted to buy a +bike in addition to the fatty. 4.8 is awesome and after trying 3.8/4.0's, wasted no time swapping the 4.8's back on. What we have is a Jeep on 2 wheels. 

Gratz on your new Mayor! May you have many great adventures to share here in the Mayor thread.


----------



## Fat_Mayor (Apr 20, 2017)

I was thinking about bring it to my local bike shop but then maybe, just maybe I can learn how to do it myself!

But yes, i will be cautious to not damage or broke anything =)

Here is the ultimate question, are there any links, youtube videos that has similar how to/work about for Mayor?

Thanks in advance!



trials4evr said:


> fat_mayor You've got a pretty big job ahead of you putting that beast together, I bought mine from a lbs so I didn't have the pleasure of building up my mayor. I did however just recently purchase a Sergeant from rsd and it was in the state your mayor is currently in when it arrived. I have to say if you haven't assembled bikes from the frame up before or don't have a lot of experience working on bikes you might want to just bite the bullet and bring it into a bike shop and have them put it together for you. I have fun building bikes so I really enjoyed the process of building my sergeant but it might not be worth the headache for someone with less experience. Glad we all persuaded you to join the family welcome, you made the right choice!


----------



## Fat_Mayor (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks Banshee, I have to say, your posts been very educational! and if I am RSD, I did be paying you some commission for being a big influence here.

Big thanks and yes I cant wait to get out and ride it!



BansheeRune said:


> Fat_Mayor, firstly, sin?? I could't call it that and continue to be a priesthood holder. As a matter of fact, the Mayor was enjoyed by the Bishop recently!
> The Mayor is simply a blessing to have had the opportunity to enjoy.. After taking many makes and models of fatbike on test rides, I was ready to spend far more on a custom frame that is designed with a purely offroad geometry. Why, because a fatbike is expected to be just that, pure offroad performance.
> The Mayor come so close in meeting the "it has to be an offroad performer" that I was glad to take delivery and can't get enough of it.
> So much so, that I have no desire to order up +wheels. I opted to buy a +bike in addition to the fatty. 4.8 is awesome and after trying 3.8/4.0's, wasted no time swapping the 4.8's back on. What we have is a Jeep on 2 wheels.
> ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fat_Mayor,

You're welcome! And thank you, too... 

Once you get out and take a good ride and get a feel for the Mayor, you'll understand its value. As a very capable and playful mountain bike it also just happens to wear Ronald McDonald's shoes! The sweet geometry and those faaaat tires are awesome. Now we can't wait to see some ride reports and pix.

My Mayor is a daily driver for lack of better description. Of course, so is Sarge.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Mayor & Pugs on The Barrens*

...one of our favourites, rock riding makes great spring riding!


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Fat_Mayor said:


> Here is the ultimate question, are there any links, youtube videos that has similar how to/work about for Mayor?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm not sure if there is an ultimate link for everything but if you go on Youtube and search for individual part installation, then you'll find all you need. Take your time and go one part at a time. It may look intimidating at first but once you're done you will see that it's pretty easy and basic as long as you have all the tools needed.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I've been riding my 2 mountain bikes and my road bike a lot in the past 4 weeks and just can't get one idea out of my head...

The Mayor geometry is the best I ever rode. I wish my other mountain bikes were as good.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ralph, that is precisely why Sarge was hired!! Had to have a 3" tire bike and not jump through the hoops swapping wheels and all that jazz.
It's all about the geometry.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

The Wildcat would be a nice replacement for my 2 FS bikes. I would need to sell them first.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The sweetness of 3.0/3.8 on a fully is too difficult to pass up.

And if Alex brings a true fat fully to the offering, I'm checking into Betty Ford Bicycle Addiction Clinic. :/


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> The sweetness of 3.0/3.8 on a fully is too difficult to pass up.
> 
> And if Alex brings a true fat fully to the offering, I'm checking into Betty Ford Bicycle Addiction Clinic. :/


betty has left the building wade.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I just got my Mayor frame this week, but the crankset (RF Turbine) off of my old bike doesn't fit, even though it was a 190 QR frame. What crankset are you all using?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

deuxdiesel said:


> I just got my Mayor frame this week, but the crankset (RF Turbine) off of my old bike doesn't fit, even though it was a 190 QR frame. What crankset are you all using?


RF Turbine cinch for 190 rear end. Two reasonably priced options that are Mayor compatible.

RF0846 https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=68096&category=379

RF1590 https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=74608&category=379

You will also need a BB. 30mm spindle for the 0846 and 24mm for the 1590.

Go with the 0846...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> RF Turbine cinch for 190 rear end. Two reasonably priced options that are Mayor compatible.
> 
> RF0846 https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=68096&category=379
> 
> ...


Personal opinion, go with the Aeffect (1590) cranks, turbines have issues. Since it's a 24mm spindle I also recommend using Shimano bottom bracket.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

1590 is 24mm bb...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> 1590 is 24mm bb...


I'm aware, my recommendation is to use a Shimano bottom bracket instead of the ever crappy race face. Shimano are solid bb. Cups will work, you don't need the stupid plastic spacer cup between them.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

We've got some snow over the weekend and until this morning. So here are some picture of my Mayor in some fresh snow last night. It really was a fun ride and makes me wish we were about to go back into winter! 

Those two places were finaly snow free last thursday...


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

*Meet Mayor Lee*

AKA, "The General"


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Brian, the Mayor is lookin like it's play time with the seat down. 
The best part if riding a Mayor is getting out there and hitting a rail trail and blowing the minds of the skinny tire set.

Ralph, we had a couple days of snow this week. Discovered the Mayor was doing the snow dance for one more foray in snow!!

Guy, I bought a BB offa Amazon intended for a 73mm BB and the first stop was the trash can to dispose of the plastic sleeve... Not that it woulda served any purpose in the BB shell of a Mayor. The Mayor has been running on the same BB without issue for over a year now. 
Come to think of it tho, Raceface has a product line named after their favorite bike line at Walmart!! Next?? REALLLY?!!?! Not going anywhere near one of my bikes since the name is that repulsive.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Brian, the Mayor is lookin like it's play time with the seat down. 
The best part if riding a Mayor is getting out there and hitting a rail trail and blowing the minds of the skinny tire set.

Ralph, we had a couple days of snow this week. Discovered the Mayor was doing the snow dance for one more foray in snow!!

Guy, I bought a BB offa Amazon intended for a 73mm BB and the first stop was the trash can to dispose of the plastic sleeve... Not that it woulda served any purpose in the BB shell of a Mayor. The Mayor has been running on the same BB without issue for over a year now. 
Come to think of it tho, Raceface has a product line named after their favorite bike line at Walmart!! Next?? REALLLY?!!?! Not going anywhere near one of my bikes since the name is that repulsive. 

Hope everyone's getting out with their Mayors this weekend for an adventure! 

Onward to new jewelry for the Mayor. Bought a set of Hope Tech 3 E4's in purple for the Mayor last week! Now equipped with towing package brakes. Holy smokes, these things take the effort entirely out of braking. Just amazing how nice it is to not hafta grab a fist full of lever to slow the train. Improved some of my favorite corners where I momentarily lock both brakes to pitch the bike through tight quarters and make skinny riders scratch their heads as a fatbike blasts through tight places at speed. Fun stuff! Pivots are effortless and getting trialsy is less fatiguing.

Pix later...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Guy.Ford said:


> I'm aware, my recommendation is to use a Shimano bottom bracket instead of the ever crappy race face. Shimano are solid bb. Cups will work, you don't need the stupid plastic spacer cup between them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I have many hours on RF BBs with no issues. The plastic sleeve is to keep moisture off the spindle, it's a choice to use it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

While is will do nothing for the BB shell full of water, is does offer some protection from water working it's way into the bearings. There's always the weep hole option too.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> I have many hours on RF BBs with no issues. The plastic sleeve is to keep moisture off the spindle, it's a choice to use it.


Well the unfortunate thing is, Shimano doesn't make a 100mm bottom bracket so if one is going to go that route on their fat bike the sleeve is landfill.

My RF bottom bracket went to crap in less than 50 miles. I've read several others with same issue, esp on fat bikes. YMMV, but I wouldn't waste my time.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I had a cold this weekend so only went for a shot 95 minutes ride on the Mayor Friday. Didn't take any pictures this time but there is barely no more snow left in the woods. Only in a few places where there is shade all day long and with all the rain we got over the weekend I'm pretty sure it's now gone.

BansheeRune, seems like you had some really nice time on yours lately!  If Hydro brakes were working properly below 30C, I would ditch my BB7 for something like your Hope brakes. Any new pictures of the bike with those nice stopping devices on?


----------



## Dhugal (Aug 25, 2016)

*Manitou Mastadon*

Hey,

Is anyone here also thinking about buying the Manutou Mastadon for their Mayor?

If so, what size and version are you thinking? I am running 4.8 minions so will most likely require the EXT version but I'm curious about the length.

A/C for the 100mm is 531mm but I'm considering the 120mm (551mm A/C) version with the reason being it will have sag and therefor lower the A/C to that nearer of the 100mm version.

What do you think? Any opinions/thoughts?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

lRaphl said:


> I had a cold this weekend so only went for a shot 95 minutes ride on the Mayor Friday. Didn't take any pictures this time but there is barely no more snow left in the woods. Only in a few places where there is shade all day long and with all the rain we got over the weekend I'm pretty sure it's now gone.
> 
> BansheeRune, seems like you had some really nice time on yours lately!  If Hydro brakes were working properly below 30C, I would ditch my BB7 for something like your Hope brakes. Any new pictures of the bike with those nice stopping devices on?


The DOT fluid brakes work dandy in friggen cold weather. Infact, I drive my Jeep to work in Sub zero weather too...
I'll get some pix in the next few days. Had 18" fresh slop on top of Ajax this past week and SkiCo is opening the mountain for a few days for the skiers to get that last jones!



Dhugal said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is anyone here also thinking about buying the Manutou Mastadon for their Mayor?
> 
> ...


I'm on the fence between the Manitou and and Wren. You will need the EXT for 4.8's


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Dhugal said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is anyone here also thinking about buying the Manutou Mastadon for their Mayor?
> 
> ...


I've been considering it, my thoughts were go with the EXT 120. However, I'm not sure I'm going to keep the Mayor, currently pondering the possibility of replacing it with a Big Chief, but who knows.

From all the reports coming in from the Mastadon thread, things look very positive.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

FYI, my understanding (from reading the mastedon thread) is that you can always go shorter on Manitou forks by adjusting the air; mikesee gives the rundown on how to do it. Given that, why not get the 120? You can adjust to 100 if it rides better.


----------



## mtucker250 (Dec 12, 2016)

*2016 Mayor - Stolen*

2016 Build 2 basically brand new stolen from my garage in Kitchener, ON. Think of me if you come across a cheap mayor for sale somewhere in Ontario, Canada. Thanks!


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

That's sad...You didn't have any insurance for that?


----------



## mtucker250 (Dec 12, 2016)

It was insured, but with a high deductible. Haven't decided if I will claim it. Seems like the insurance co's always make their money back. 

Good reminder to keep the bikes locked up, even in the garage!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

mtucker, sorry to hear of your Mayor being absconded with. 
My Mayor is hangin out in the house where he's fairly safe. Along with Sarge.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I also keep all my bikes in my basement.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

lRaphl said:


> I've been riding my 2 mountain bikes and my road bike a lot in the past 4 weeks and just can't get one idea out of my head...
> 
> The Mayor geometry is the best I ever rode. I wish my other mountain bikes were as good.


For what type of riding?


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Has anyone put a Mastodon on a Mayor?


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Well I decided to order a frame thanks to the input from BansheeRune and BigMB. Alex says the Mastodon should fit fine.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

KTMNealio said:


> Well I decided to order a frame thanks to the input from BansheeRune and BigMB. Alex says the Mastodon should fit fine.


You will not regret the Mayor! Very well behaved, indeed. Can't go wrong with the reasonable price.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Been a while, just popped in to share this YouTube gem. While searching for a rear rack for my Mayor who's going to be pulling commuter duty soon, I saw this...






Also noticed while I was here, we have some new member to the RSD Mayor familia, welcome all, hope you're enjoying your Mayor's.

@mtucker250 sorry to hear about your loss, that truly sux, I f#cking hate thieves almost as much as racist aholes (but that's a whole different forum). Anyhoo, I know your pain, my first 2 years in Seattle I had 2 bike stolen one which was only 4 months old. Luckily my insurance took care of it, sadly it doesn't sound like your going to be so lucky. Good luck.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Wait, wut?? What's commuter duty? @.o

Guy, hope you are doing well and not keeping too busy to get an adventure ride in.

Mtucker, sorry to hear that someone lifted your Mayor. Always sux when that happens. This is why I am so vigilant with my bikes. Hope you get a knock on the door with a police officer standing there with an orange Mayor in hand.

On the Mastadon front, The only issue is caster angle, perhaps. I would have little to no issue with raising the front end by an inch, but not more.
I'm still on the fence when it comes to adding squish to the Mayor.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Wait, wut?? What's commuter duty? @.o
> 
> Guy, hope you are doing well and not keeping too busy to get an adventure ride in.


Eh it's still going to see more dirt, just needs to take on another face during the work week. New job requires me to commute, not like my last gig that was literally .2 miles and I could walk to work in 5 mins. My new gig is just under 10 miles, so I'd rather ride the Mayor. Not to mention the whole ride is along the waterfront here in Seattle so has a nice view at times.

1st pic is waterfront ride, next two are from office where I work.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Took my first rides on the Mayor last weekend. I was taking it easy because its a new bike an all but somehow I set my fastest time on a tight downhill run I do. So I think that's promising.. 
The bike feels way more stable and likes the higher speed corners much better now. I"m pretty stoked so far. And honestly I love the aesthetics of the frame...

The only pic I have of it so far. And my garage looks like a bomb went off, sorry.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

KTMNealio said:


> Took my first rides on the Mayor last weekend. I was taking it easy because its a new bike an all but somehow I set my fastest time on a tight downhill run I do. So I think that's promising..
> The bike feels way more stable and likes the higher speed corners much better now. I"m pretty stoked so far. And honestly I love the aesthetics of the frame...
> 
> The only pic I have of it so far. And my garage looks like a bomb went off, sorry.


Congrats on the Mayor and clocking your fastest time on the DH, new bikes are inspiring.

I see you have a Mastodon installed, what version, travel, any issue with crown hitting the frame when turning?

Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Guy.Ford said:


> Congrats on the Mayor and clocking your fastest time on the DH, new bikes are inspiring.
> 
> I see you have a Mastodon installed, what version, travel, any issue with crown hitting the frame when turning?
> 
> Can't wait to see more pics.


Oh yes I was going to mention this to you guys. Fork has like 1/2" or more of clearance. Tons of room there. I'm running the Mastodon Pro EXT model, set at 120mm still.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

KTMNealio said:


> Oh yes I was going to mention this to you guys. Fork has like 1/2" or more of clearance. Tons of room there. I'm running the Mastodon Pro EXT model, set at 120mm still.
> View attachment 1143035


That's awesome news. Curious to hear your thoughts on head angle with the 120 Ext. Knowing that the axle to crown on the Mastodon EXT is longer (551 a/c) than what RSD designed the bike for (Bluto 120; 531 a/c), curious to know if it makes a difference in ride.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy.Ford said:


> That's awesome news. Curious to hear your thoughts on head angle with the 120 Ext. Knowing that the axle to crown on the Mastodon EXT is longer (551 a/c) than what RSD designed the bike for (Bluto 120; 531 a/c), curious to know if it makes a difference in ride.


So it's more trialsy. Sounds very desirable to me.


----------



## BigMB (May 7, 2016)

I'm stoked for your new ride. Looks like a Frankenstein build  I dig it.


----------



## BigMB (May 7, 2016)

I need some help in breaking loose my crank. It seems like it's on there super tight. I put the bike together myself but I think the crank was already installed. I've been looking up youtube vids on these cranks too but I want to make sure I'm not missing something before I start reefing on it. From what I understand it's just a 8mm hex on the drive side that needs to be loosened? And that it is threaded normally, (left to loosen). Am I missing something? Like I said I don't want to go nuts on it before I know for sure that's what needs to happen. 

I've got a little crank creaking going on so just need to take things down and clean/re-lube and back in business. So am I missing something?


----------



## BigMB (May 7, 2016)

I think I found my answer in this vid. Can someone confirm this for me?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BigMB said:


> I think I found my answer in this vid. Can someone confirm this for me?


That video is correct, if you have a stock 2016+ Mayor complete with RF Turbine Cinch cranks that is the procedure.

If in doubt and you're concerned, take to LBS for peace of mind.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> So it's more trialsy. Sounds very desirable to me.


I've only ridden it with the long fork, so I have nothing to compare to, but I'm loving how it handles.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

KTMNealio said:


> I've only ridden it with the long fork, so I have nothing to compare to, but I'm loving how it handles.


There's enough considered into the geometry to afford a longer A/C without handling going out the window. 
Mayor with the carbon fork is very nice however, I can see it coming to life with more A/C.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> There's enough considered into the geometry to afford a longer A/C without handling going out the window.
> Mayor with the carbon fork is very nice however, I can see it coming to life with more A/C.


I don't own a Mayor....but seeing how you're talking Mastodons, I do have a 120 EXT I put on a Borealis Echo that had a 100mm Bluto on it. And I too worried about it's effects.
The EXT is 1 1/2 inches taller.
It raised the bars ( which is good for me)
It raised b/b about 1/2 inch....which is also good for me ( no pedal or ring strikes!)
It raised the top tube....no issue for me ( but may be for others)
It slacked out the bike...which has been all good.
Still climbs great, descends way better.
No front end tuck or push and no wheel flop.
I will tell you to check both the crown clearance ( it hits on a Farley EX carbon) and the rear arch clearance ( no issues on 4 bikes I tried )


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Hi all, been some time since my last post with pictures of my Mayor rides. So here is a little resume in picture of my ride Saturday. I took the Mayor out after letting it sit in my basement for 3-4 weeks. I'm still enjoying it everytime I go out with it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

the mayor said:


> I don't own a Mayor....but seeing how you're talking Mastodons, I do have a 120 EXT I put on a Borealis Echo that had a 100mm Bluto on it. And I too worried about it's effects.
> The EXT is 1 1/2 inches taller.
> It raised the bars ( which is good for me)
> It raised b/b about 1/2 inch....which is also good for me ( no pedal or ring strikes!)
> ...


With the current crown designs it would be a problem with poorly designed frames.

The Mayor is a fine candidate for a squishy fork.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Guy.Ford said:


> That video is correct, if you have a stock 2016+ Mayor complete with RF Turbine Cinch cranks that is the procedure.
> 
> If in doubt and you're concerned, take to LBS for peace of mind.


I just want to add that getting it cranked to 60nm might be tough. After I removed it to switch to an oval chaninring it would loosen after about 6 - 8 hours of riding. A bit of loctite on the 8mm bolt helps.

Has anyone found a way to attach a bash guard to cinch crank?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BrianCBRXX said:


> I just want to add that getting it cranked to 60nm might be tough. After I removed it to switch to an oval chaninring it would loosen after about 6 - 8 hours of riding. A bit of loctite on the 8mm bolt helps.
> 
> Has anyone found a way to attach a bash guard to cinch crank?


It's much easier to reach torque if you mount the crank arm 9 (alu only) into a vise with soft jaws or use repair stand, torque to spec.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Frankenmayor in the high desert hills


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Excellent, Nealio!! Let the rides begin!

The Wildcat has arrived! + fat n +
Cause 3 RSD's are better than one!!

View here http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/rsd-wildcat-ride-pix-reports-1044391.html


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Excellent, Nealio!! Let the rides begin!
> 
> The Wildcat has arrived! + fat n +
> Cause 3 RSD's are better than one!!
> ...


I'm going to go read everthing in there right away!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Mayor dressed for commuter duty. New Topeak bag and rack system, pretty damned sweet.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Guy.Ford said:


> Mayor dressed for commuter duty. New Topeak bag and rack system, pretty damned sweet.


Cool!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Guy.Ford said:


> Mayor dressed for commuter duty. New Topeak bag and rack system, pretty damned sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model rack is that?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> What model rack is that?


UNI SUPER TOURIST FAT

https://www.topeak.com/global/en/products/Racks/831-unisupertouristfat_disc

Went on super easy, the mounting bracket arms needed a bit of bending and twisting, but that was easy with an adjustable wrench. Other than that cake and solid.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Finally got out of the bike park to do some XC stuff. Had a blast going around Bogus Basin Ski resort on a trail called Around the Mountain. Frankenmayor really impressed me though. Climbed great, felt nimble, and monster trucked over everything.
No pics of me riding, just beautiful scenery.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

KTMNealio said:


> Finally got out of the bike park to do some XC stuff. Had a blast going around Bogus Basin Ski resort on a trail called Around the Mountain. Frankenmayor really impressed me though. Climbed great, felt nimble, and monster trucked over everything.
> No pics of me riding, just beautiful scenery.
> 
> View attachment 1145963
> ...


Damn Squatch looking good, nice playground you have there to braaap about it. Congrats on the great riding.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello,
just wanted to let everyone here know that we've received a limited quantities of Plus wheels for The Mayor
Available in 27.5 and 29in
Duroc 50mm Rims (Tubeless compatible) laced with Sun Ringle SRC Hubs
15x150mm Front
12x197mm Rear with a free set of QR 190mm Adapters
$699 USD + Shipping
$799 CAD + Taxes and Shipping
[email protected]


----------



## snyper140 (Jan 14, 2015)

Quick pic :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

*Mayor 29er*

I've been under the weather since I got the 29+ wheels mounted, but was finally able to get out for a halfway decent ride this morning.















The ride is ... different. Not better, not worse, just different. I'll keep them on a bit longer and give them a chance, but I don't think they made me any faster, or allowed me to get up hills any more easily, even though I figure the bike is about a pound light now (probably a bit more, I have weighed the wheels yet).

I moved the stock cassette over from the 80mm rim and put a SunRace 11-46 cassette on the fat tire. I haven't tried that yet, but I think it's going to make snow riding a bit easier.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Brian, lookin good! I continue to be on the fence about the +wheel option with my Mayor. Then I see Sarge and the Wildcat also wanna go out and play! 
The feel of the JJ 4.8"s is irreplaceable, so yeah *back to the fence* I should try to get an idea of whether Sarge's 3.8's would fit in there tho.

That forested area just looks a pleasure to explore and find new single tracks to rip... Carry on!


----------



## dumdass (May 26, 2011)

I have a "17 Mayor w/ carbon fork. The headset keeps coming loose so I am looking to switch to a King headset. Does anyone know the correct King replacement number or the complete specs on the Cane Creek?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Inset 3.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey, something you should be doing that I know helped with my carbon fork is using carbon assembly compound like the one park tool offers. Its basically a grease like substance with grit in it. Without it my headset would loosen within a week. Get the carbon assembly compound take off your stem, coat the steerer tube in the stuff, re assemble the stem onto the steerer tighten your top cap then align your bars and torque the bolts on the steerer clamp of your stem to spec. The headset brand is not going to do much to prevent the loosening of the headset. Save yourself some money and try carbon assembly compound first!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

I also found the stock compression plug to be a huge POS , which I swapped with an FSA like the one in pic. Also paste does indeed help.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdass (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will check to see if they used carbon assembly compound when the shop put it together for me.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

*Winter on my mind*

It's 26c and sunny (about 80f) but I'm already thinking about snow ... and ice.

I just picked up a set of 45NRTH Nicotine tires for my 29+ wheels. I was looking at Wrathchild and Dillinger, but I really liked the Minions for the snow. I figure since I have an extra set of wheels, I might as well make use of them. I should be able to easily swap between them depending on how much ice vs snow we have.

The only other issue I had with winter riding last season was cold hands. Hopefully the Cobrafist will remedy that.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

*Winter is coming*









I had forgotten what a blast the Minions were. Yeah, they are a bit slower than the Jumbo Jims, but they are fast enough for the friends I ride with, and wow, that grip!! No snow yet, but temperatures are headed in the right direction. The Cobra Fists are plenty warm. Too warm for 8c, good thing they have vents.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BrianCBRXX said:


> I had forgotten what a blast the Minions were. Yeah, they are a bit slower than the Jumbo Jims, but they are fast enough for the friends I ride with, and wow, that grip!! No snow yet, but temperatures are headed in the right direction. The Cobra Fists are plenty warm. Too warm for 8c, good thing they have vents.


Good stuff, Brian! Glad to see an orange bike out in the leaves raisin hell.

I'm not impressed with the Wrathchild 27.5 x 3.0's I bought. they are more like a 2.6, and I love the fatter 3.0 air volume. Will try em in the winter months. Perhaps I'll stud em up and rip em as a dedicated winter tire.

On the Minyun front, I keep lookin at em cause they do look awesome. If they are offered in a non EXO, I'll become more interested in em. Still enjoying the Jumbo's for their excellent dand riding manners.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

In winter time, I'm using a good pair of cross country skiing gloves down to -15C and below that I take my snowmobile leather gloves.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Howdy, Ralph! I'm looking forward to the snow and a good adventure with my Mayor. The 5.05's need to be set up and given a go this time around. Lookin forward to tryin em out and playing with the pressure to get the most out of em. As large as they are, it takes time to drop 1 psi from em.
Should be good stuff! Damn, I love my orange snowmobike!


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

All this snow riding talk is bumming me out. This Mayor absolutely rips on the dry dirt with 4.0's.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

KTMNealio said:


> All this snow riding talk is bumming me out. This Mayor absolutely rips on the dry dirt with 4.0's.


The Mayor gets to play in the dirt still. :/ Snow ain't here yet. When the temp goes below freezing, he does the snow dance! My bike and I are jonesin for some white powder... 
Meanwhile, the JJ 4.08's are staying on and at 8 psi. Play time is on, either way. Soon as the snow starts flyin, the coin gets tossed to determine wether it's gonna be Bud/Lou or the 5.05's.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Well, we got our first snow last night. Could not ride the Mayor since I had to change the car tires to the winter ones. Here are two pictures of the snow for you all.

5h00 PM last night








6h30 AM this morning (poor quality, sorry!  )








Tonight will be a great one! Out in the snow with the Mayor!!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ralph, you're doing it wrong!! Load up the Mayor, go to the tire shop and let em do the deed while you play with the Mayor.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I'm not doing it wrong at all. That 75$ not invested in tire swap will help me pay for a new chain and a new chainring! 

And I was able to go out last night so here are some pictures of the orange beast in the snow. My phone clearly isn't good at night pictures but still shows how it was. Between -6C and -8C last night and did a nice 1h55 ride.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fortunately, I get the job done at the shop I service at and do a full service at the same time. Then there's the bikes, they get the royal treatment at all times. 

And those shops that don't do a wheel swap for their regular custy are losing business to those that do courtesy services. Their loss!


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

lRaphl said:


> I'm not doing it wrong at all. That 75$ not invested in tire swap will help me pay for a new chain and a new chainring!
> 
> And I was able to go out last night so here are some pictures of the orange beast in the snow. My phone clearly isn't good at night pictures but still shows how it was. Between -6C and -8C last night and did a nice 1h55 ride.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, I am SOOOO jealous!! Enjoy the snow!


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Well...saturday there wasn't that much left in the woods but it still was fun! It's snowing again as I write.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

lRaphl said:


> Well...saturday there wasn't that much left in the woods but it still was fun! My Mayor is doing the snow dance and it's snowing again as I write.


There, fixed it for ya! :cornut:


----------



## dumdass (May 26, 2011)

I just did the Black Canyon Trail in AZ on my Mayor. Great ride. 3 1/2 day including a 30 mile road ride home at the end. I carried an Ortlieb bar bag and I used my 2 smaller Ortlieb panniers on the rear as well as a dry bag on the rear rack. I like to camp in comfort. I did take a side trip into Black Canyon City because I was having some dehydration issues caused by my own stupidity. Using the fix recommended here for the headset, it held tight. I used the Mayor rather than my Ti Fargo due to the rocky conditions on much of the trail. I think it was a good choice but I did pay a speed penalty. The longer I have this bike the more I love it. If you are not familiar with the Black Canyon Trail check it out on Youtube, it is a great ride.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

We had a nice snow storm last night...can't wait to take the Mayor out tonight! Over 20cm of white powder everywhere!!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

lRaphl said:


> We had a nice snow storm last night...can't wait to take the Mayor out tonight! Over 20cm of white powder everywhere!!!


Mayor observes powder day!


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Well, time for some more pictures of the Mayor in the snow.

First one was last Friday by the side of the Harricana river that cross my town.








The second one is around mid-ride last night. It was snowing and the wind was pretty strong.








The last one is back home. The Mayor clearly got heavier by the end of the ride. I don't understand why...maybe the snow in the front wheel? 








We've got close to 20cm again over the night and it's still snowing today. Winter is clearly here to stay!!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

dumdass said:


> I just did the Black Canyon Trail in AZ on my Mayor. Great ride. 3 1/2 day including a 30 mile road ride home at the end. I carried an Ortlieb bar bag and I used my 2 smaller Ortlieb panniers on the rear as well as a dry bag on the rear rack. I like to camp in comfort. I did take a side trip into Black Canyon City because I was having some dehydration issues caused by my own stupidity. Using the fix recommended here for the headset, it held tight. I used the Mayor rather than my Ti Fargo due to the rocky conditions on much of the trail. I think it was a good choice but I did pay a speed penalty. The longer I have this bike the more I love it. If you are not familiar with the Black Canyon Trail check it out on Youtube, it is a great ride.


Sounds like a damn good time DA, thanks for sharing. Glad to hear you got the headset issues resolved. :thumbsup:

Def gonna give youtube a look. Thanks


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

lraphl said:


> well, time for some more pictures of the mayor in the snow.
> 
> First one was last friday by the side of the harricana river that cross my town.
> View attachment 1167852
> ...


!!!hells yeah!!!


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

*All these snow shots are depressing*

Here is a little dry dirt fun from today


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

One more


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> The Mayor gets to play in the dirt still. :/ Snow ain't here yet. When the temp goes below freezing, he does the snow dance! My bike and I are jonesin for some white powder...
> Meanwhile, the JJ 4.08's are staying on and at 8 psi. Play time is on, either way. Soon as the snow starts flyin, the coin gets tossed to determine wether it's gonna be Bud/Lou or the 5.05's.


I'd be going Bud/5.05. But since I only have Lou or XL studded with a mix of KK and regular studs. Probably gonna be Bud/Lou till the snow settles down and I get some good trails packed.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bud?Lou works just dandy on the snowmobile trails. I run em most of the winter since nothing else comes close to their performance. The 5.05's are more of a novelty item.
Conditions for their use is there but the weight penalty and loss of fuel economy!


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I had good results last winter with my Maxxis FBR/FBF 4.8 on snowmobile trails. I'm not a fan of Maxxis tires but since they came with the Mayor, I will use them until they are done. So far I think they are a good compromise for all conditions. Good on everything but never great.


----------



## reckhard (Sep 26, 2014)

I replaced my studded snowshoe XL's with Bud and Lou last week. What a difference. Better on packed and loose snow. Finally I can corner with less constant fear of having the front wheel wash out.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

reckhard, there is simply no substitute for Bud/Lou.

With the lack of snow, I have not swapped the JJ's out for the Bud/Lou yet. Cannot wait to do so! I really enjoy those tires in good snow conditions.
Surly needs to redesign the beads to be more conducive with tubeless. 

Ralph, it's good to hear the FBF/FBR are good in snow. Wish there was snow here in Colorado but its been too warm for good snow. Don't wanna have slush and mud cause washing a bike at this time of year is a pita.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I asked my girlfriend to take a picture of me and the Mayor after my ride monday night. It was snowing a lot and I had a great time even if my glasses were always fogging. 

The nice thing about asking my girlfried to take a picture is that I don't need to blur it...she's doing a great job at taking pictures already blured!


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Truth be told, I have had my Mayor frame up for sale, until yesterday. I bought a frame this past spring with every intention of building it right away, but it just sat. Honestly, I was not impressed by it. Fair paint quality, mediocre welds, downtube gusset welded on crooked, BB threads were not very well chased, the absolute worst rear brake routing and mount, plus it weighs a ton. I went ahead and built it in September with a carbon fork, 1x11, Marge Lites on Hopes, Flowbeist/Ground Control tires. I took it for one ride on a flow trail and an XC trail and hated it. Slow even for a fat bike, sluggish handling, no "life" to it at all- the same trails on my Pugsley were all grins and giggles. I parked it (until yesterday) and decided to sell the frame and try something else. We have had several good snows, so I decided to give it one more try. Terrible conditions with drifts, post holes from hikers, super cold and windy. Surpisingly and oddly, it was like a different bike. It rode much "lighter" than before, handled the crappy conditions with aplomb, and kept going without any floppiness even at super slow crawling speeds. I am going to keep it through the winter, ride it a bunch and see how it fares the transition into spring.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

deuxdiesel said:


> Truth be told, I have had my Mayor frame up for sale, until yesterday. I bought a frame this past spring with every intention of building it right away, but it just sat. Honestly, I was not impressed by it. Fair paint quality, mediocre welds, downtube gusset welded on crooked, BB threads were not very well chased, the absolute worst rear brake routing and mount, plus it weighs a ton. I went ahead and built it in September with a carbon fork, 1x11, Marge Lites on Hopes, Flowbeist/Ground Control tires. I took it for one ride on a flow trail and an XC trail and hated it. Slow even for a fat bike, sluggish handling, no "life" to it at all- the same trails on my Pugsley were all grins and giggles. I parked it (until yesterday) and decided to sell the frame and try something else. We have had several good snows, so I decided to give it one more try. Terrible conditions with drifts, post holes from hikers, super cold and windy. Surpisingly and oddly, it was like a different bike. It rode much "lighter" than before, handled the crappy conditions with aplomb, and kept going without any floppiness even at super slow crawling speeds. I am going to keep it through the winter, ride it a bunch and see how it fares the transition into spring.


Um, you didn't contact Alex with your concerns? Perhaps, it would behoove you to contact Alex regarding quality issues although, it's been quite a while since you purchased it. It's still under warranty...

My Mayor has no issue with anything listed. I have been treating the bike as I would any mountain bike with no issues of any sort.
Arizona, last January was a blast with the Mayor!


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> reckhard, there is simply no substitute for Bud/Lou.
> 
> With the lack of snow, I have not swapped the JJ's out for the Bud/Lou yet. Cannot wait to do so! I really enjoy those tires in good snow conditions.
> Surly needs to redesign the beads to be more conducive with tubeless.
> ...


totally agreed about the B/L combo. One of the best. I just kinda wish Surly would come out with a smaller Bud. Like in the 3.8 range. It would be an even better summer tire tahn it is now. But in the fresh snow. NOTHING stears like a Bud.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Um, you didn't contact Alex with your concerns? Perhaps, it would behoove you to contact Alex regarding quality issues although, it's been quite a while since you purchased it. It's still under warranty...
> 
> My Mayor has no issue with anything listed. I have been treating the bike as I would any mountain bike with no issues of any sort.
> Arizona, last January was a blast with the Mayor!


None of the issues I listed have anything to do with the function of the bike, and the brake routing nonsense is a design issue, not a warranty issue. It was a $500 frame, not a $1600 Quiring custom, so it is what it is. It was very impressed on how well it rode, so that is why I am sticking with it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

deuxdiesel said:


> None of the issues I listed have anything to do with the function of the bike, and the brake routing nonsense is a design issue, not a warranty issue. It was a $500 frame, not a $1600 Quiring custom, so it is what it is. It was very impressed on how well it rode, so that is why I am sticking with it.


The brake placement on the rear is fine with me. It's very similar to my stock trials bike which spreads braking forces through both the chainstay and seat stay as opposed to delivering all that stress into one member of the frame. The way the hose routes to my Hope Tech 3 E4 is a very nice sweeping approach to the banjo.

After having ridden a wide variety of fatbike and (there is one paramount expectation, it will have a dirt geometry) found most of em were not much more than a bastardized commuter that now will accept a 4.8" tire, the Mayor felt more offroad inspired. The alternative, Call Scott Quiring and send the blueprints that are on my computer. This would provide my favorite feature, a zero drop BB for that beloved trialsy flavor that is preferred.

In the end, the Mayor is a Jeep that is truly trail rated.


----------



## ak-rider (Jan 4, 2015)

delete


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ak-rider said:


> That's interesting because I've never been super impressed with the Bud's steering ability. I really like the combo for the suppleness of the cases but I've been wondering if a Lou would work better as a front tire? I've seen some guys running that combination but I've never tried it.


The Bud has it's place. While it does do a good job as a "rudder", with the inline tread paddles, braking can be dodgy. I could see Lou as being excellent on the front with the multi directional tread paddles. Reversing direction is also helpful.

Overall, I have enjoyed the Bud on the front with 2-4 psi for snow of significance. I'ma beanpole so I can ride my tires with wrinkles successfully.

Once I break down and change my bike into the Bud/Lou, I'll give a Lou/Lou a go. Frankly, I think it will be very doable.
The one time that tubeless sux is tire change and experimentation time...


----------



## Paco taco (Jan 26, 2016)

I've had my mayor for some time now but resently have been riding more frequently especially in the snow. Since I bought the bike I've been wanting to put a 42 tooth on the rear. What do you guys recommend and where can I get one?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Paco taco said:


> I've had my mayor for some time now but resently have been riding more frequently especially in the snow. Since I bought the bike I've been wanting to put a 42 tooth on the rear. What do you guys recommend and where can I get one?


A 42 can be ordered from any bike shop or online retailer such as universalcycles.com

Personally, I'm using a 28 front and 36-11 rear without issue. This gives the option of a short cage rd to keep my drivetrain up closer to the bike and further from the rubbish. Going to a 30 front gives a little more top end but robs from the bottom end. All in all, the Mayor is my other Jeep so low gearing is more important than high speed.


----------



## reckhard (Sep 26, 2014)

*Bud and Lou rule!*

Over a month into the Bud and Lou and I have nothing but good things to say about them. I've used them in just about every winter condition and temperature and they are great in every situation. I bike with a couple guys that run studded Dillengers on the front and back and am better off on everything but glare ice. On pure ice no one is having much fun though...

A pic from yesterday.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

reckhard said:


> Over a month into the Bud and Lou and I have nothing but good things to say about them. I've used them in just about every winter condition and temperature and they are great in every situation. I bike with a couple guys that run studded Dillengers on the front and back and am better off on everything but glare ice. On pure ice no one is having much fun though...
> 
> A pic from yesterday.


My experience with Bud/Lou has been right in there too! I enjoy em and have 4 seasons on em now. What really amazes me is that I ride em wrinkly all winter long and they still look like new. So for those peeps that worry that wrinkling my fatbike tires will break the threads in the tires, these tolerate it perfectly. The broken thread issue does happen with some tires however, it seems Surly's manufacturer, Innova has it going on for a tire that is designed to be used with stupid low pressure.

I found a pair of Clownshoe rims with brand spankin new Bud/Lou on em at the local sporting good consignment store for $150 and snapped em up in a flash! Gonna lace em up and have a 2nd set of wheels.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Paco taco said:


> I've had my mayor for some time now but resently have been riding more frequently especially in the snow. Since I bought the bike I've been wanting to put a 42 tooth on the rear. What do you guys recommend and where can I get one?


I'm running a 11-46 Sunrace 11 speed cassette and honestly it works better than the stock SRAM NX cassette I had. And it costs less than a Wolftooth replacement cog...


----------



## Paco taco (Jan 26, 2016)

KTMNealio said:


> I'm running a 11-46 Sunrace 11 speed cassette and honestly it works better than the stock SRAM NX cassette I had. And it costs less than a Wolftooth replacement cog...


Did you have to do anything to your chain or derailleur?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The only thing you need to do is proper chain length...


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

KTMNealio said:


> I'm running a 11-46 Sunrace 11 speed cassette and honestly it works better than the stock SRAM NX cassette I had. And it costs less than a Wolftooth replacement cog...


I made the same switch. Works great. Didn't have to mess with B screw or anything.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Paco taco said:


> Did you have to do anything to your chain or derailleur?


No I didn't do anything. YMMV


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Well we finally got enough snow here to make riding the Sarge a struggle, I've been monstertrucking around on the Mayor this past week and damn I forgot how much fun this thing is!

a few pix from my ride to work this morning..


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

*The thread's been a bit light lately*

So here are a couple of pictures ...


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

So......

I'm looking at buying my third RSD. Been thinking of a Big Chief but also thought a Mayor would be nice to replace my aging fatbike. The geo looks well sorted, bigger q factor that what I'm use to though (currently fatty has a 170 rear end). It would be my year round ride.

Talk me into it.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Bikin' Bric said:


> So......
> 
> I'm looking at buying my third RSD. Been thinking of a Big Chief but also thought a Mayor would be nice to replace my aging fatbike. The geo looks well sorted, bigger q factor that what I'm use to though (currently fatty has a 170 rear end). It would be my year round ride.
> 
> Talk me into it.


Since you're coming from another fattie, most of the generic fat bike discussions are moot. Since you've got other RSD bikes, build quality discussions are also moot. So I guess it comes down to the geometry and general feel of the bike. Apart from the Mayor, I rented a RM Blizzard for a couple of rides (on dirt) before buying the Mayor. I found the rides similar, but totally appreciate the front suspension for the dirt rides (and choppy ice in the winter). I ride my Mayor year-round, and absolutely love it. A lighter bike would be nice, but at the same time, the Mayor is sturdy, with little flex. I have a set of 29+ rims that I picked up halfway through the summer season last year. They are nice if I want to go a bit faster, but they don't put the same smile on my face as my summer fat tires (Jumbo Jim 4.0).

As far as q-factor, I was concerned about it when I first started fat-biking. I'm not a tall person (even the small frame is a bit large for me) and I have knee problems in general. I've never once had issues with my knees on the Mayor. Everyone is different, obviously, but I don't think you have to worry about Mayor Q-factor.

I ride single-track, mostly hard-packed dirt, but some rocky areas, too, just west of Toronto, just to give you an idea of where I'm coming from.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Brian did a good speach! 

I will only add this:

I'm also prone to knee pain and solved that with an oval chainring on my FS 29. The wider Q-Factor of the Mayor seems to help me even more. No knee pain at all when riding the Mayor even with the round 28T in the front. Also, just to give an idea of how much time I spend on it, I'm at 64h28m so far in 2018. Did over 4000Km on the Mayor since September 2016 when I bought it (mostly snow riding).


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

BrianCBRXX said:


> Since you're coming from another fattie, most of the generic fat bike discussions are moot. Since you've got other RSD bikes, build quality discussions are also moot. So I guess it comes down to the geometry and general feel of the bike. Apart from the Mayor, I rented a RM Blizzard for a couple of rides (on dirt) before buying the Mayor. I found the rides similar, but totally appreciate the front suspension for the dirt rides (and choppy ice in the winter). I ride my Mayor year-round, and absolutely love it. A lighter bike would be nice, but at the same time, the Mayor is sturdy, with little flex. I have a set of 29+ rims that I picked up halfway through the summer season last year. They are nice if I want to go a bit faster, but they don't put the same smile on my face as my summer fat tires (Jumbo Jim 4.0).
> 
> As far as q-factor, I was concerned about it when I first started fat-biking. I'm not a tall person (even the small frame is a bit large for me) and I have knee problems in general. I've never once had issues with my knees on the Mayor. Everyone is different, obviously, but I don't think you have to worry about Mayor Q-factor.
> 
> I ride single-track, mostly hard-packed dirt, but some rocky areas, too, just west of Toronto, just to give you an idea of where I'm coming from.


How is the bike with the 4.0 tires? Any noticeable drop in the B.B.?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Bikin' Bric said:


> How is the bike with the 4.0 tires? Any noticeable drop in the B.B.?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find the Minions great in the winter (see post about 4 back), or when it's really muddy. But for hard-packed, or even looser stuff in the summer, the Jumbo Jim's are really nice, fast rolling tires. I also find I don't need the extra float of the stock 4.8" tires when there's no snow. I think 4" is the sweet spot ... wide enough to be super grippy and fun, without the weight of extra rubber.

As far as a drop on the overall height of the bike, no nothing noticeable. There's a bigger drop when you reduce the pressure down to around 4 psi for float / grip in the snow. I think the heights of the 4" vs 4.8" tires are negligible; the real difference is in the width of the tires. (I haven't actually measured them, it's just a gut feeling). I currently have four sets of tires for the Mayor: fat Minion 4.8, fat Jumbo Jim 4.0, 29+ Nobby Nic 2.6, and 29" Studded Nicotine 2.2 (mistake, I should have picked up studded fat tires ... live and learn).


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

BrianCBRXX said:


> I find the Minions great in the winter (see post about 4 back), or when it's really muddy. But for hard-packed, or even looser stuff in the summer, the Jumbo Jim's are really nice, fast rolling tires. I also find I don't need the extra float of the stock 4.8" tires when there's no snow. I think 4" is the sweet spot ... wide enough to be super grippy and fun, without the weight of extra rubber.
> 
> As far as a drop on the overall height of the bike, no nothing noticeable. There's a bigger drop when you reduce the pressure down to around 4 psi for float / grip in the snow. I think the heights of the 4" vs 4.8" tires are negligible; the real difference is in the width of the tires. (I haven't actually measured them, it's just a gut feeling). I currently have four sets of tires for the Mayor: fat Minion 4.8, fat Jumbo Jim 4.0, 29+ Nobby Nic 2.6, and 29" Studded Nicotine 2.2 (mistake, I should have picked up studded fat tires ... live and learn).


Funny that you mention you are West of TO. I live down near Turkey Point, so my trail are sandy and the fat bike is an excellent choice. I had a Specialized Fatboy for a while that I thought was great year round with the 4.6 tires, I'm thinking that I'd like the Minions for year round as well. My current fatbike is a Pugsley clone (Nashbar BOFB) that can only run 4.0 tires and has QR axles... time to upgrade.

I think the only decision I have left is what colour to get it in........


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Bikin' Bric said:


> Funny that you mention you are West of TO. .....
> 
> I think the only decision I have left is what colour to get it in........


Did someone say TO?!?!?! 

Despite the hiatus even *I* know enough to ask ... where's BansheeRune to spew forth the orangeness?

Have you seen one/any of these in person yet? I've seen all the colours at the RSD HQ. Still surprises me how the green POPS right out at ya.

Also, side note - is your P.M. box active/available? Would like to ask about your Weebly blogging experience as i'm possibly looking to do the same.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

AndrewTO said:


> Did someone say TO?!?!?!
> 
> Despite the hiatus even *I* know enough to ask ... where's BansheeRune to spew forth the orangeness?
> 
> ...


I've been itching to take a trip to the RSD HQ. Just trying to make some time to go.

If you want you can PM me on here, I'll answer whatever questions I can...


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Bikin' Bric said:


> I've been itching to take a trip to the RSD HQ. Just trying to make some time to go.
> 
> If you want you can PM me on here, I'll answer whatever questions I can...


P.M. sent. Thanks man.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok haven't posted pics in YEARS and things have changed so please bear with me here ... :skep: 

Got out a couple of days ago on my Mayor V2 custom build. Blah blah blah PICS ...


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

AndrewTO said:


> Ok haven't posted pics in YEARS and things have changed so please bear with me here ... :skep:
> 
> Got out a couple of days ago on my Mayor V2 custom build. Blah blah blah PICS ...


Nice looking machine. I think I'm leaning towards the RAW colour right now...


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Bikin' Bric said:


> Nice looking machine. I think I'm leaning towards the RAW colour right now...


The Raw for me is a throw back to my Misfit Psycles days. 

Actually, even that had a throw back "The Billet Years" when all the cool aluminum-framed bikes were raw, the GTs, Answer/Manitou and such. 

And then even those went to my BMX days come to think of it. :eekster:

But anyways, thanks for the compliment. It was an interesting turn of events that led me to Alex and RSD and all of my RSDs have been the best cycling purchases i've made. The fit, the finish, the quality, the price, the versatility ... all have me finding myself enjoying riding more than I have ever before. (THANKS again Alex!!!!! :thumbsup: )


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

Alex just informed me that the 2XL's fit not only w/ 80mm rims but with 100mm rims!

I thought that it was max 80mm rim w the 2XL?

I'm not complaining! :thumbsup:


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

It's been some time since I posted pictures of my Mayor on a ride. So here are 2 pictures from my ride last saturday. I still enjoy every ride I do on that bike.


----------



## TT. (Feb 2, 2004)

great trail conditions to break in my buddy's new mayor yesterday. Never thought a fatty could be so lively and climb so well:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

TT, now ya hafta order one up for yourself... Lookin good!


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Fat biking in the snow can make you encouter some nice wild life. Yesterday afternoon I encoutered 2 bobcats (crappy picture below). We watched each other for a good 3 minutes before they finaly moved in the wood. The Mayor was my only protection against them if something went wrong!


----------



## jtkrawiec (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm looking at a v3 Al Mayor with Mastodon build kit 3 for the first fat bike which is for year round use. 4.8" Minion FBF/FBRs for winter and the 27.5x50mm Duroc setup Alex mentioned with 3.8" FBF/FBRs for summer use.

The Mayor should be great in winter, possible studded as well, but how is this beast on aggressive trails with 3.8s? Anybody running 3.0 NNs?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jtkrawiec said:


> I'm looking at a v3 Al Mayor with Mastodon build kit 3 for the first fat bike which is for year round use. 4.8" Minion FBF/FBRs for winter and the 27.5x50mm Duroc setup Alex mentioned with 3.8" FBF/FBRs for summer use.
> 
> The Mayor should be great in winter, possible studded as well, but how is this beast on aggressive trails with 3.8s? Anybody running 3.0 NNs?


I have the Nobby Nic Performance 3.0's on my Sergeant and Wildcat. They are awesome! The Mayor will always be 4.8 since it's my second Jeep.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

BrianCBRXX is running NN 29+ on the Mayor.

RSD Bikes "The Mayor" - Page 16- Mtbr.com


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

jtkrawiec said:


> I'm looking at a v3 Al Mayor with Mastodon build kit 3 for the first fat bike which is for year round use. 4.8" Minion FBF/FBRs for winter and the 27.5x50mm Duroc setup Alex mentioned with 3.8" FBF/FBRs for summer use.
> 
> The Mayor should be great in winter, possible studded as well, but how is this beast on aggressive trails with 3.8s? Anybody running 3.0 NNs?


The 4.8 FBF can be self studded by drilling pockets. I ran a pair of FBF's I studded for a season with studs from bikestud and only lost a couple between front and rear. FBF in reverse direction grips pretty good as a rear and has less rolling resistance than FBR. I since switched to Wrathchilds so I'd part with the pocketed FBF's (I transferred studs to new tires)


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

lRaphl said:


> BrianCBRXX is running NN 29+ on the Mayor.
> 
> RSD Bikes "The Mayor" - Page 16- Mtbr.com


Yes. Yes, I am.

It's a totally different beast as a 29+. I have two sets of fat rubber: the 4.8 Minions for winter and 4.0 Jumbo Jims for summer. I'm happy with both. I haven't tried the JJ's in the snow, but the Minions don't leave me wishing for anything else (well, maybe some studs ...) On the 29" 50mm wheels I use studded Nicotines in the winter (need to run with tubes, I can't get them to seat tubeless, and they are not tubeless-ready) and the Nobby Nics in the summer.

The NN's are faster than the JJ's, and give a different ride. The folks I usually ride with are not fast, so I'll often use the JJ's with them, then switch to the NN's when I'm on my own and just want to go fast.

If I had to do it again, though, I think I'd go with 40mm 29" wheels, I have a heck of a time finding 29+ rubber. The Nobby Nic's are nice, but I like to have choices!

Also, the Nicotines are not good enough for winter riding. I'm thinking Wrathchilds for next year.

As far as "aggressive" riding, that's a relative term. For rocky, lose stuff, I prefer the JJ's, or even the Minions (although I hesitate to swap tires too often, it's a pain unseating these things once they are set up tubeless). to borrow a term from Banshee. "JEEPIN!" For hard-packed, fast, flowy stuff, NN.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

What version of Wrathchild?

I bought a pair of 27.5 x "3.0" and they are like a road bike tire compared to my Nobby Nic's. Sarge and the Wildcat weren't exactly impressed with reduced fat tires!

Keep on Jeepin!!


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> What version of Wrathchild?
> 
> I bought a pair of 27.5 x "3.0" and they are like a road bike tire compared to my Nobby Nic's. Sarge and the Wildcat weren't exactly impressed with reduced fat tires!
> 
> Keep on Jeepin!!


I thinking about the 26 x 4.6 Wrathchild to replace the Minions over the winter. I originally went with the Nicotines because I like the Minions and I wanted the flexibility of choosing studded or non-studded the morning of a ride (i.e. studded 29+ or grippy fat). I don't like the idea of riding studded unless the conditions really call for it; they can really do a number on exposed roots. And the Minions really are amazing in the snow.

I'm jealous of your RSD collection! I've been eyeing the Wildcat, but I just (last week) completed my purchase/build of a Salsa Warbird, so no more new bikes for me until 2019.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I think a pair of 4.6 Wrathchild would be an awesome pair of tires for fatness n fun. Gratz on the new Salsa! 
A bloke can never have too many bikes.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

jtkrawiec said:


> I'm looking at a v3 Al Mayor with Mastodon build kit 3 for the first fat bike which is for year round use. 4.8" Minion FBF/FBRs for winter and the 27.5x50mm Duroc setup Alex mentioned with 3.8" FBF/FBRs for summer use.
> 
> The Mayor should be great in winter, possible studded as well, but how is this beast on aggressive trails with 3.8s? Anybody running 3.0 NNs?


I've only run my 27.5x3.8 Maxxis FBF and FBR on my RSD Sergeant (on the stock Sun Ringle Duroc 50mm rims) and I had no complaints for the little riding i've put on them (about 20 km ... not much). I think i'd prefer them on the Mayor really.

On my V2 Mayor (only difference between the V2 and V3 is the V3 has a 10mm shorter head tube, as far as I can tell so far) I bought the 29er wheelset from Alex at RSD and have run Panaracer Fat B Nimble 29x3.0 and Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.6 with mixed results. I say mixed because I think what I was finding was that I didn't really care for the 29er wheels on the bike. The (comparitively) skinny 3.0 tires just don't add up in my brain that well when i'm rocking the handlebar side-to-side or doing anything that involves leaning the bike over. It should go without saying ... YMMV.

There is something to be said about the frame geometry regardless, but it's not like the Mayor runs that far off the norm for being either a purposeful and dedicated fat- or trail-specific bike, imho.

I've seen Alex's personal ti Mayor set up both ways. Even just looking at the bike with both wheelsets I prefer what I see with the 27.5s. It's not a vanity thing ... for me if i'm on a 100mm BB shell width my mind just goes into "fat mode". lol I suspect I would prefer the 27.5 wheelset with 3.8s instead as a second wheelset for my Mayor. (any locals with a 27.5 wheelset wanna try/trade?)

Not sure if you were planning on buying everything at once or not, but i'd say given the chance ... get the bike and run it stock first. If there's anyone local to you that you can swap parts for a ride for a case of beer or something then i'd go that route.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> A bloke can never have too many bikes.


This is not what she's telling me at home. 4 bikes for me and she wants me to get rid of one!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Your marriage counselor better be a bikeaholic!!


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I'd rather invest in a garage because I know I will be able to get the bikes out of the basement this way!


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi guys . This is my 1st post here. I have read through all the mayor comments.. Currently i have a 16 rocky mountain blizzard 50 medium And that fits me good. I am 5' 11. Im really loving the mayor in raw build 3. But just curious what size do guys think would work for me medium or large? And anyone have the mastodon on theirs?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

JJJ70 said:


> Hi guys . This is my 1st post here. I have read through all the mayor comments.. Currently i have a 16 rocky mountain blizzard 50 medium And that fits me good. I am 5' 11. Im really loving the mayor in raw build 3. But just curious what size do guys think would work for me medium or large? And anyone have the mastodon on theirs?


Much has to do with setup. Short stem, wide bar etc. I'm 6' and have a large.
If only there was a size Marge! A combination of large top and down tube with medium seat tube. Could be a really bitchen setup.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

I was wondering about the stand over . According to the site its an inch higher then my RM . And i'm guessing with the mastodon it will be even higher.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The standover may rise slightly with the longer A/C of the mastodon. The carbon fork is 490mm and 100mm travel fork is 530. That will lift the front by 40mm and will affect standover some. Your inseam may be the deciding factor between medium and large.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I'm 1m75 (5'8" 3/4) and the medium Mayor fits me perfectly with a 70mm stem. (If it can help).


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Yeah thank you guys for all your help.. I'm definitely going to get the medium. In raw...As soon as I sell my blizzard. Someone actually told me I was downgrading by getting rid of the blizzard to get the mayor.. I think the mayor checks all my boxes for what I want in a bike..


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

JJJ70 said:


> Hi guys . This is my 1st post here. I have read through all the mayor comments.. Currently i have a 16 rocky mountain blizzard 50 medium And that fits me good. I am 5' 11. Im really loving the mayor in raw build 3. But just curious what size do guys think would work for me medium or large? And anyone have the mastodon on theirs?





JJJ70 said:


> I was wondering about the stand over . According to the site its an inch higher then my RM . And i'm guessing with the mastodon it will be even higher.





JJJ70 said:


> Yeah thank you guys for all your help.. I'm definitely going to get the medium. In raw...As soon as I sell my blizzard. Someone actually told me I was downgrading by getting rid of the blizzard to get the mayor.. I think the mayor checks all my boxes for what I want in a bike..


what didn't you like about the Blizzard?

I had the first gen Mayor in large....moved on to a Farley 7 and now a Farley 9.6.

I find the RSD bikes to be big. My RSD was a large and it felt "big". I'm 6'0 with shorter legs and longer arms. The size charts had me right between both sizes and all my MTB's over the years have been size large.

I find the 19.5 Trek just fits be better and i sit "in" the bike rather than "on" like with the Mayor.

Just my $0.02. Make sure you ride one in person to get the right size, i'd guess a medium would be right for you.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

I still like my blizzard. I just want something different. And reading up on mayor's got me real interested...


----------



## jtkrawiec (Mar 13, 2018)

Pretty stoked - the Mayor has shipped. Lots of lurking here and in the Sarge thread before making a decision - kudos to all of the info and opinions posted.

Sticking with the 4.8 Minions for 3 season riding (I think our summers are only 3 months long, sigh...) and 4.0 JJs at the behest of Alex for summer. Very happy with his customer service and my requests as I had some swaps and additions.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

jtkrawiec , So you are able to changes things on you're order? I didnt realize that. Im hoping to order mine soon also.


----------



## jtkrawiec (Mar 13, 2018)

JJJ70, yes I emailed Alex and asked him if they could swap the stem and bars for some in stock alternatives and was charged the difference. No sense in populating a spare parts stash.

I also added the dropper from the Sarge and a second set of tires. He's making margins and I'm saving some cash from buying elsewhere. I didn't want to be a PIA, so I hope he didn't mind my custom order.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Thats good to know that i can maybe have a thing or two swapped out. Im also looking at the build 3 raw.. I have looked at a lot of bikes in the last 2 months in the $2k range and for some reason the mayor keeps standing out ahead of them all.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey guys. Is there a Mayor owners group on Facebook? The only one I found is rsd's own Facebook.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rsd is having a sale on Mayor's 35% off


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about ordering one of the Mayor bikes. Can anyone here that already has one tell me if the frame is ready to accept an internally routed dropper post?


----------



## jtkrawiec (Mar 13, 2018)

No, it doesn't.

I installed a KS Lev DX and it routed very nicely - I got it added onto the order through RSD. Had to get the southpaw remote on my own as the OEM version only had the plastic remote.


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

jtkrawiec said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> I installed a KS Lev DX and it routed very nicely - I got it added onto the order through RSD. Had to get the southpaw remote on my own as the OEM version only had the plastic remote.


So there is already a hole in the frame for the cable to go through?


----------



## jtkrawiec (Mar 13, 2018)

No, there isn't. The DX is an external cable dropper


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

jtkrawiec said:


> No, there isn't. The DX is an external cable dropper


Oh, okay. Thanks for clearing that up for me, jtkrawiec. I was sort of hoping to be able to run an internal cable.


----------



## jtkrawiec (Mar 13, 2018)

I was too, but I'm pretty happy with what I got - its just a few weeks old. I'll post a pic when I can.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

With a minor surgery your frame could get the internal option in less than 10 minutes time. A fairly easy mod with a little careful drilling and trimming.

Sarge doesn't have it either although, the Wildcat does.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

I ordered a black build 3 . Its in the bike shop getting built. I should have it in a day or 2. Then ill post a few pictures..


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, pictures please. 

I'm thinking of going with the green build 3 in an XL. It's either that or the orange. 

When I go to RSD's website, it says the build 3 is 35% off, but when I put it in my cart, it shows up as only 30% off. I'm going to try and get in touch with RSD and get clarification before I place the order.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

I can answer that for you. I talked to alex. It is 35% off. But he charges $100 for shipping . normally shipping is worked into the full price of the bike. So i think i paid $1530 shipped to jersey..


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

Here is my raw build 3. Biggest disappointment is the weight as it is 38 pounds (stock except for dropper post), which is definitely noticeable on the climbs.

The BB height is also on the high side so the bike definitely feels taller than my On One fatty.

Oh, and the Mastodon compression knob does not clear the down tube. I took care of that by filing it down on the bench grinder but Alex said they would send me a new lower profile (no remote) knob when they get them.

Loving the fork however. Definitely makes it a year-round bike and not just for winter.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The BB is where it belongs for a bike intended to leave the city streets and go Jeepin! 

These are not for Van Nuys Blvd on Wednesday nights, don'tcha know!


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

You could drop two pounds instantly by going to Jumbo Jims (I say that only because it's true; personally, I have a JJ up front and a Minion FBR out back and love that combo big-time).


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My Mayor is 28 #'s with JJ 4.8 Liteskins.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi guys . I am having a problem posting pics. Any pointers? thanks


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey guys here is my new mayor. I did not get a chance to take it on the trails yet. When i do i will let you know what i think.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

JJJ70 said:


> Hey guys here is my new mayor. I did not get a chance to take it on the trails yet. When i do i will let you know what i think.


A few interesting sights there.
Holy steerer spacers, I can kinda get the thudbustery seatpost, but what on earth is that saddle? Are the cranks also very long?


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Lol....I had them leave the fork uncut for now..to figure out were I want it. 

The cranks feel fine .I took it out on some single track yesterday and the bike felt real good. ( the only bike I can compare it to is my blizzard -50)

The saddle is ism touring. I tried dozens of seats and this one I liked the best . (Noseless)


----------



## backona29er (Jun 18, 2011)

"hey"
I have a mayor build 3 on it's way.

I am considering going tubeless right off the bat..can anyone help me out with what I need to do to convert?

I am guessing just tubeless valve stems and stans/sealant?

will this valvestem work? any other recommendations or are these fine?
https://www.amazon.com/Stans-NoTubes-Tubeless-Valve-Stem/dp/B00A3FYPG2

I plan on doing sand riding..I guess the beach once in a while but we have some really sandy creek trails... never ridden a fat bike on sand but guessing I'll go for something like 5-6lbs.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

backona29er said:


> "hey"
> I have a mayor build 3 on it's way.
> 
> I am considering going tubeless right off the bat..can anyone help me out with what I need to do to convert?
> ...


Basically valve stems, scum and go to town. The wheels are pre taped.

As for riding pressures, go out and hit the sand etc. and try different pressures. It is kinda fun to experiment with these friggen huge tires.


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

Those valves should work well as they are threaded the entire length. Some valves aren't, and won't work with single wall rims used on most fat bike wheels.

In order to get mine to seal I had to use soapy water on the bead and use a ratchet strap around the circumference of the tire to push the beads out towards the rim. Once the bead is set, you can air them down and they won't come off the rim without a little force.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

wankel said:


> Those valves should work well as they are threaded the entire length. Some valves aren't, and won't work with single wall rims used on most fat bike wheels.
> 
> In order to get mine to seal I had to use soapy water on the bead and use a ratchet strap around the circumference of the tire to push the beads out towards the rim. Once the bead is set, you can air them down and they won't come off the rim without a little force.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


Local hardware store, nylon spacers with an I. D. suitable for the stem and away you go. My Rolling Darryls have been set up this way with American Classic stems for 4 years. And, you're right! I can run my tires 1-2 psi in the snow and get rowdy without issue.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I've decided to sell my Mayor frame if anyone is interested- I am going to a custom frame. Medium, black, with RF Turbine Cynch crank and CC40 headset. $300.

Post edit- lower price.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

deuxdiesel said:


> I've decided to sell my Mayor frame if anyone is interested- I am going to a custom frame. Medium, black, with RF Turbine Cynch crank and CC40 headset. $400. I can throw in a set of Marge Lites laced to Hope Fatsno's for another $200.


What is the hub spacing on the rear of hte frame?


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

197 TA- it is a current generation.


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been trying to post a pic of my new Mayor from my phone, but I'm not having any luck. The site keeps telling me that the upload has failed and I don't know why.









Go figure.... I can upload the screenshot of the forum message, but not the picture of the bike.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi. i had a problem uploading pics of my bike also.. My problem was the file from my phone was to large. I reduced its size from 5MB to like 700Kb. Then they uploaded fine. I hope that might help you.


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

JJJ70 said:


> Hi. i had a problem uploading pics of my bike also.. My problem was the file from my phone was to large. I reduced its size from 5MB to like 700Kb. Then they uploaded fine. I hope that might help you.


Thanks for the info. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

My Mayor.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Looking good...:thumbsup:


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Look like Blauvelt nj


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Yep Blauvelt Ny. Other than rockleigh/alpine it's the closest to my house ..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Shaylex said:


> My Mayor.
> 
> View attachment 1198794


Lookin good!


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Lookin good!


Thanks! I'm really liking this bike so far.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The Mayor has been a great find, indeed! I was ready to spend a small fortune on a custom frame when I ran across RSD's Mayor. The fact that the feel of the bike is like a mountain bike and not some kind of townie bastardization makes for an incredible ride on fat tires and wheels. Just cannot get enough of it!


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

I was having problems changing gears for the longest time. Then last weekend I dropped the chain between the sprocket and spokes and it was in there tight. Ordered a replacement derailleur hanger (Alex had it to me in TWO DAYS!! Thanks Alex!!) And now the Mayor is back in full form. What a difference! I decided to upgrade to an X1 derailleur at the same time, but that takes longer to ship. I might have it installed by next week.

Obligatory pic from the "summer" Mayor with 29+ conversion:


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Looks awesome Brian. Can I ask what you use to attach the pump to you're frame . I have a lezyne micro xl I'm trying to mount. And how do you like the 29+ rims , what is the max size 29" tires can you run on there? 
I was thinking of ordering a set from alex. Or maybe the 27.5 I'm not sure yet.. thank you.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

JJJ70 said:


> Looks awesome Brian. Can I ask what you use to attach the pump to you're frame . I have a lezyne micro xl I'm trying to mount. .


I think the smaller gauge portable floor pumps come with a mounting bracket, or is available. Looks like whats on Brian's bike.

I saw in a thread months ago, someone fabricated a mounting bracket for the wider body XL with clever cutting of white pvc piping


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you Moz. I'll take a look for it.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I think it was in this thread, it was on an orange bike similar to Brian's.

Was bugging me and found it, post #1067 in this thread back in 2016, BansheeRune posted it


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

thank you Moz . I will take a look..


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

JJJ70 said:


> Looks awesome Brian. Can I ask what you use to attach the pump to you're frame . I have a lezyne micro xl I'm trying to mount. And how do you like the 29+ rims , what is the max size 29" tires can you run on there?
> I was thinking of ordering a set from alex. Or maybe the 27.5 I'm not sure yet.. thank you.


I see you figured out the pump part of the question. As far as the tires, I'm not sure how large you could go, I've got Nobby Nic's on there now, at 2.6". The rims are 50mm (I got them from RSD, I think they are still listed on the site). I was running Nicotines at 2.35 over the winter, but I couldn't get them to seat tubeless. Not much of a winter tire, I'll be looking for spiked 4" or larger next season. I really like the 29's, but I haven't ridden 27.5's. I'm not sure how the bike would look with tires that small. The 29's have a very similar feel to the fat tires in a straight line. Cornering is different, and you can't swallow rocks and holes the same way, but the reduced weight is nice.


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

JJJ70 said:


> Lol....I had them leave the fork uncut for now..to figure out were I want it.
> 
> The cranks feel fine .I took it out on some single track yesterday and the bike felt real good. ( the only bike I can compare it to is my blizzard -50)
> 
> The saddle is ism touring. I tried dozens of seats and this one I liked the best . (Noseless)


Hi, JJJ. I'm curious about a few "sizing" items as I feel like I may be between a small and a medium (a touch under 5'8", according to my last doctor's visit -- I'm shrinking apparently!). I'd normally buy medium frames, but I'm concerned that the bike might feel too big, especially if I went really big with the tires. Some of the medium's dimensions are bigger than the same dimensions on my current fatbike; yet the top tube length/reach seem real short on the small. How tall are you, and which frame size did you choose (and do you feel good on the bike, like you made the right choice)? Also, which Mastodon fork did they include with your bike (Comp vs Pro? Extended vs Standard? Travel?)?

Thanks!


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey Fitman. I am 5'11" . I went with the medium. Thats the size alex told me he rides also. He is 5'10".. I think its the perfect size for me. It feels a little bit bigger than my rocky mountain blizzard 50 and thats a medium also... The mastodon is comp ext.. Alex was great to deal with. He answers emails fast and called me 3 or 4 times.


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

JJJ70 said:


> Hey Fitman. I am 5'11" . I went with the medium. Thats the size alex told me he rides also. He is 5'10".. I think its the perfect size for me. It feels a little bit bigger than my rocky mountain blizzard 50 and thats a medium also... The mastodon is comp ext.. Alex was great to deal with. He answers emails fast and called me 3 or 4 times.


Thanks for your thoughts, JJJ70. All of the postings are a great help!


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

We need a rsd or mayor Facebook group. I didnt see one. I think I'll have to do some research on how to make one.


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

i have a mayor with a mastodon ext. Would a Barbegazi and Gnarwhal 4.5" tire on 27.5" rim fit on the front and back ?


----------



## Dhugal (Aug 25, 2016)

*New Fork Day*

I finally got around to purchasing the Mastodon...After its maiden voyage on it at my local trails here in Alberta (hence the bear spray), I am shocked at why I didn't purchase this sooner! An incredible fork that has transformed the Mayor into an awesome trail shredding beast!

FYI: 120 EXT Pro - no clearance issues with down-tube.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

Dhugal said:


> I finally got around to purchasing the Mastodon...After its maiden voyage on it at my local trails here in Alberta (hence the bear spray), I am shocked at why I didn't purchase this sooner! An incredible fork that has transformed the Mayor into an awesome trail shredding beast!
> 
> FYI: 120 EXT Pro - no clearance issues with down-tube.


How would you describe the difference in the ride? Is it easier to make quick turns? Or are you feeling better stability? I was looking at the fork, but I just upgraded my brakes to SLX, and I'm looking at Dillinger 4's for January. My bike fund is running low, not sure what I should upgrade next.


----------



## Dhugal (Aug 25, 2016)

BrianCBRXX said:


> How would you describe the difference in the ride? Is it easier to make quick turns? Or are you feeling better stability? I was looking at the fork, but I just upgraded my brakes to SLX, and I'm looking at Dillinger 4's for January. My bike fund is running low, not sure what I should upgrade next.


Hello there BrianCBRXX,

The ride has improved in a number of ways. Yes, the cornering is significantly better. The fork produces a lot more traction going into berms and the the confidence I now have over roots and rocks at speed is drastically better. One thing to note is that the climbing is a little different (not easier or worse) as the A-C length has heightened the ride a little pushing the weight a little further back than usual (rigid) - that being said the overall experience climbing surpassed any negative feelings pertaining to ride position.

I rode one of the faster and rootier (lots of roots?) tracks and the speed and control I experienced were amazing compared to the rigid fork I had been riding for 2 years. The plushness of the fork makes drops and launches very smooth and gentle - I cannot recommend this fork enough to you. It really has changed the bike so much it feels like a brand new bike.


----------



## TrueNorth71 (Dec 13, 2016)

Is that a dropper post with suspension? Wasn’t aware such a beast existed.


----------



## Dhugal (Aug 25, 2016)

TrueNorth71 said:


> Is that a dropper post with suspension? Wasn't aware such a beast existed.


oh man...what an idea!! Unfortunately not though - it is the gravity dropper. It has a rubber protective sleeve that does look like suspension. Its the only dropper that i found to work in -30c.

Note: I would not recommend ever riding in -30c.


----------



## Dhugal (Aug 25, 2016)

*The new fork is incredible...*


----------



## MaximumX (Sep 6, 2014)

Sent RSD an inquiry through their site but never got a response. 

Love my new Borealis! ;-)


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

We answer every email fairly quickly. Maybe we never got it. Could you please resend it to me? [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

Well winter came early in Alberta, so the mayor has been getting more attention this week. This pic is my ride home in the leaves Monday and the ride back to work in the snow on Tuesday.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

The new mayor is looking really nice! If that was a flat black I think I would be pre ordering right now to replace my v2. Sliding drop outs, internal dropper routing and revised Geo.

From Facebook :


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

What do you think if this color scheme? Too Rococco? Too Drumpf?

It wasn't intentional. I had the bars and wheels on hand.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mr. Horse, looks great! Might change out pedals to go with the bars/wheels etc. But all in all, a raw frame is rather neutral and goes well with most colors.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

I like it, the gold looks good with the silver.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Yeah, the red peddles don't really match anything on it but they were all I had.

Most importantly though, the bars and wheels go together nicely with the dog.


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

Does anyone know what the BB hight ends up as when running 2xl tires? The one hesitation I have is the -50mm bb drop with 2xl tires. I'm used to -60mm drop and 4.8 tires. 

The old Mayor wasn't my cup of tea because of the geo, but the new V4 looks vastly improved in most areas.


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

I've just built-up a Mayor V3 with 2XL tires on 100mm rims and the bottom bracket clearance seems to be about 13 1/8" or ~33mm (done with a tape measure, so not perfect).


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*

...


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

BobShort said:


> Does anyone know what the BB hight ends up as when running 2xl tires? The one hesitation I have is the -50mm bb drop with 2xl tires. I'm used to -60mm drop and 4.8 tires.
> 
> The old Mayor wasn't my cup of tea because of the geo, but the new V4 looks vastly improved in most areas.


You are over thinking it.
BB height isn't going to make a big difference when your chugging along on big 2XLs
I had a chance to ride a custom bike with a much lower bb.....and yes, in a perfect world, it MIGHT be nice sometimes.But if your budget has you looking at the Mayor....


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

FitmanNJ said:


> I've just built-up a Mayor V3 with 2XL tires on 100mm rims and the bottom bracket clearance seems to be about 13 1/8" or ~33mm (done with a tape measure, so not perfect).


pssst...you mean 33 CM.
33 mm is about 1 1/4 inches.....which is a very low bb


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I had enough parts laying around to build a Mayor V3 from one of the frames on-sale. I think it came out pretty good. I like the frames and have bought a few more in other colors as spares to built up later. Size Medium. 
Specs:


Bluto w/ Charger Damper upgrade
Shimano Hydros
1X10 - XT shifter/SLX 11-speed RDR/RF Narrow-wide 30T/ Sunrace MS-3 11/42 cassette
RF Ride 120mm cranks/100mm RF team BB
Stock Diamondback Elso Wheel/Kenda Jauggernaut 4.5 tires
Other various OEM parts.
Green Jagwire Hydro Lines and cable

I'll be putting an X-Fusion dropper on soon


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

the mayor said:


> pssst...you mean 33 CM.
> 33 mm is about 1 1/4 inches.....which is a very low bb


Yes, of course, 33 cm. The fingers were "in gear," but my brain was temporarily in idle...


----------



## reckhard (Sep 26, 2014)

No posts for a while so I thought I'd put this photo out there:







btw it was taken at 3:50PM - short days this time of year.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I built up a Mayor to run 5.05s for soft and sloppy snow.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

I too built up a mayor with 2xl's for those conditions bud and Lou won't do. Set the tires up tubeless with fattie strippers on clown shoes. Tires roll better than the Lou with a tube. These tires are massive and I am looking forward for some real snow.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

I am considering a V3 aluminunum frame to build up. I have a few concerns about the Mayor...
-it will be a snow bike for the most part, but I will likely also ride it in the summer. I will ride technical single track most of the time. Will the long chain stays limit the manuverability? My current bike is a 2015 Tallboy ltc and it has longer stays as well. 
-I am 6’4” with long legs. The reach is good but stack height is a bit low. That means high seat and lower bars than I would like. Anyone else have similar build/fit. 

Any suggestions on where to get a fork for this? I would like to go with the stock carbon, but it’s $350 new.


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Doug said:


> -I am 6'4" with long legs. The reach is good but stack height is a bit low. That means high seat and lower bars than I would like. Anyone else have similar build/fit.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to get a fork for this? I would like to go with the stock carbon, but it's $350 new.


I'm collecting parts now for my XL Mayor V3 so I cannot comment on ride yet. I am tall as well and have first hand knowledge of the things you have to do to deal with chronically short stack in the upper end of standard frame sizing. As top tubes have lengthened (yay!), stems get a bit shorter to keep your grips in the right spot. Short stems don't add that much to your effective stack (boo). Trigonometry is a biatch. Find the tallest rise stem you can and run lots of spacers. Salsa still has 25deg rise stems at a reasonable price, usually around $40 at your LBS via their QBP account.
https://salsacycles.com/components/category/stems/guide_stem
Embrace the riser bar. The less spacer you are willing to run under your stem, the more rise you need. There are lots of choices out there and a few that will even custom build a bar to order in steel and titanium.
List of Comfort MTB Handlebars - Bikepacking.com

I found an aluminum 150 TA fork on ebay for $100 shipped just to get me rolling this month. The Mastodon may come later.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I feel for you really tall guys.
I'm a weird fit....just under 6' ( and not getting any taller with age....ugh) but have a 36' inseam. 
All my bikes have 50+mm of spacers, riser stems and bars to get the bars anywhere near level with the seat. Still better than in the 90s....when a 5 to 6" bar drop was "normal"

Doug....as far as forks...The RSD fork is a solid, stiff fork if you're a big guy. There are carbon forks on Ebay which are fine for me...but I usually weigh 165 ish ( 180 now after not riding for 4 months with injury)

As far as handling....that depends.....but I like mine. I built it to run VeeXXLs and figured it would only get used for deep snow ( which hasn't happened)...but I have grabbed it plenty of times and had fun. My other bikes are a very light Borealis Echo and a Farley EX8


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, the long legs thing surfaces once again. :/

37" inseam with a large Mayor. I have 40mm spacer with a 25mm riser bar with upsweep for that trialsy goodness that no flat bar has to offer.
One thing that just changed is my fork morphed into a Wren 150mm travel. That raised the front end considerably. The original intent was to
tweak the fork to a 120mm to bring the front end down some but it rides so damn nice and has ground clearance and BB height that is amazing.
With the stock fork, it was good and I hate riding with my seat in the "roadie" position since it gets in the way too often while I'm Jeepin.
Frankly, the CS length has not been something I have even noticed on this bike due to seat tube angle. It is very laid back which overcomes much
to do with CS length. Having to slouch over like a road bike is very difficult for me due to scoliosis and therefore I ride more upright. Frankly, my
Mayor does excellent manuals with the OEM fork and it's plain euphoric! 


Back to the Wren... The front end height makes for a wheelie California to Massachusetts, non stop. Yus, it still climbs like a mountain goat since
simply moving forward on the seat loads the front end sufficiently.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

One more bit on handling.
The large V3 felt on the big side for me and I swapped for a medium.
Again...the original purpose was a deep snow bike.
So the med had the same 150 head tube...a little shorter reach and lower standover ( both of which are important to me in deep snow)
Maybe some or all of that makes it fun to ride.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

the mayor said:


> One more bit on handling.
> The large V3 felt on the big side for me and I swapped for a medium.
> Again...the original purpose was a deep snow bike.
> So the med had the same 150 head tube...a little shorter reach and lower standover ( both of which are important to me in deep snow)
> Maybe some or all of that makes it fun to ride.


Those features do make it highly utilitarian as well as fun as it gets.

With arms long enough to pass the hooter across the room without leaving the recliner and a 37" inseam I am quite comfortable with the large. Coulda gone medium for a rowdy ass fat tho'.


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

I have not even finished building mine and I'm looking ahead to summer months and alternate wheel/tire sizes. Does anyone have any first hand knowledge about fitting 27.5x3.8 through 4.5 tires on any width rims? What about 29.3.0?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

RetroGrouchNJ said:


> I have not even finished building mine and I'm looking ahead to summer months and alternate wheel/tire sizes. Does anyone have any first hand knowledge about fitting 27.5x3.8 through 4.5 tires on any width rims? What about 29.3.0?


29+ and 3.8 fit. Most 4.5 will fit....I have not tried a 4.5 CakeEater


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

RetroGrouchNJ said:


> I have not even finished building mine and I'm looking ahead to summer months and alternate wheel/tire sizes. Does anyone have any first hand knowledge about fitting 27.5x3.8 through 4.5 tires on any width rims? What about 29.3.0?


Snow shoe 2xl fits on clown shoes and that is as big as things get in width and diameter.

27.5 x 4 vanhelga's on 80s fit with huge clearance. They are about 1" less in diameter compares to the 2xl setup.

I would say don't worry. This is on a v3.


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 27, 2009)

RetroGrouchNJ said:


> I have not even finished building mine and I'm looking ahead to summer months and alternate wheel/tire sizes. Does anyone have any first hand knowledge about fitting 27.5x3.8 through 4.5 tires on any width rims? What about 29.3.0?


Hey there...I am still in the middle of my green V3 build. I have 27.5x80 Mulefuts on there at the moment, but I haven't gotten around to mounting the Minion 3.8 tires. I've been told they'll fit with no problem. It looks like there is plenty of clearance. I have a Mastodon Ext 100mm on the front.

I just set up my GX 1x11 drivetrain last weekend. At this point, I need to mount up the brakes and set the tires tubeless and it'll be ready to roll.


----------



## BrianCBRXX (Dec 21, 2016)

RetroGrouchNJ said:


> I have not even finished building mine and I'm looking ahead to summer months and alternate wheel/tire sizes. Does anyone have any first hand knowledge about fitting 27.5x3.8 through 4.5 tires on any width rims? What about 29.3.0?


I picked up my 29+ conversion from Alex through RSD, I think he still has a few available. I've mounted 29 x 2.35 Nicotine's on them for ice riding (not bad, but I'll switch to Dillingers once I can afford them). In the summer I run Nobby Nic's (29 x 2.6). Here's a shot of the Nicotine's.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

BrianCBRXX said:


> I picked up my 29+ conversion from Alex through RSD, I think he still has a few available. I've mounted 29 x 2.35 Nicotine's on them for ice riding (not bad, but I'll switch to Dillingers once I can afford them). In the summer I run Nobby Nic's (29 x 2.6). Here's a shot of the Nicotine's.
> View attachment 1232354


Looking good!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a brand new raw frame in XL for sale. I was gonna build it for this winter but went in another direction. Comes with everything that came with the frame - headset, rear axle, seat clamp and derailleur hanger. Asking $300 shipped. I also have a 197mm Hope Fatsno rear hub if you need that.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> I have a brand new raw frame in XL for sale. I was gonna build it for this winter but went in another direction. Comes with everything that came with the frame - headset, rear axle, seat clamp and derailleur hanger. Asking $300 shipped. I also have a 197mm Hope Fatsno rear hub if you need that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Shame on you!


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello Mayor owners. Im going to order the V3 version soon, just trying to line up the parts,
Can someone chime in on the crankset specs. Probably going to be Raceface. So 190mm spindle. will i need spacers ? I have SRAM fatbike 170, but i guess will not work


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> Hello Mayor owners. Im going to order the V3 version soon, just trying to line up the parts,
> Can someone chime in on the crankset specs. Probably going to be Raceface. So 190mm spindle. will i need spacers ? I have SRAM fatbike 170, but i guess will not work


Yes 190mm spindle and yes to the spacers and no to the SRAM 170mm.

Care to share ... what color are you getting? Just curious.

EDIT - I'm sure if you ask Alex nice he'll sell you exactly what you need. Always ask him first. Always always always.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey guys, a little help here please ... wth are you all doing for posting pics please??? 

It's been a while since I've been on here and things have changed. I've got pics I want to share but can't. Booooo! 

A little help for the tall, skinny Canadian please?


EDIT - Nevermind. I need to resize my pics apparently.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

hey andrew, thanks for the reply. I will ask Alex tomorrow. As with color dont know yet, the weird thing is that some color has a different length headtube. Alex mentioned that the length depended on manufactured times. but im kinda digging the raw.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

dirt diggler said:


> Hello Mayor owners. Im going to order the V3 version soon, just trying to line up the parts,
> Can someone chime in on the crankset specs. Probably going to be Raceface. So 190mm spindle. will i need spacers ? I have SRAM fatbike 170, but i guess will not work


170 is a no go. With the Raceface Turbine, the spacers are included. 190 is the correct part. BB is typically sold separately.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> hey andrew, thanks for the reply. I will ask Alex tomorrow. As with color dont know yet, the weird thing is that some color has a different length headtube. Alex mentioned that the length depended on manufactured times. but im kinda digging the raw.


Yeah that's right. The early production frames had the longer headtubes. Imho and imae (because I've got both versions) I'd say don't let 10mm sway your color preference.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

One more question before I order it.. Frame size : I'm 5.6 (172.72cm) height with 30" inseam. Im thinking a small frame, I ride my buddy's Felt DD in a small and feel at home with it. My Top Fuel 29-er is a 17.5M. U guys think or suggest a medium would be the better choice? I printed the geo and I have been staring at it.
BTW I emailed Alex about cranks for sale and he has none, so I am scrambling looking for a race face 190mm.
Thanks again.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm 6' ( with long legs)and ride a medium ( Usually ride large in most bikes)
Their bikes run big...the large felt too big
I went with the medium to get a little more stand over and sit a little more up right in deep snow.

5'6" puts you squarely in the small frame

As far as cranks....Tubines and Aeffects are out there
A quick Google found them at Universal, Ebay and other places


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> One more question before I order it.. Frame size : I'm 5.6 (172.72cm) height with 30" inseam. Im thinking a small frame, I ride my buddy's Felt DD in a small and feel at home with it. My Top Fuel 29-er is a 17.5M. U guys think or suggest a medium would be the better choice? I printed the geo and I have been staring at it.
> BTW I emailed Alex about cranks for sale and he has none, so I am scrambling looking for a race face 190mm.
> Thanks again.


A few things to think about, you are going to ride 98% of the time on flat and uphill, that's just how it all works out time-wise, you want to be comfortable here. You do not want to be cramped. Furthermore, modern frames have significant dropped top-tubes (especially these snow-bikes) and do not have ridiculously long head-tubes. Larger sizes back in the 1990s did and they were ultra-goofy to maneuver in singletrack when you were in between sizes and "upsized". With the availability of shorter stems, handlebar widths and corrections to these geometry issues, I firmly believe the opposite is true these days, you upsize if in between, because you don't take nearly the hit that you used to maneuverability-wise and you spend most of the time on the bike not wanting to be cramped by the geometry. Lots of shops and "old mentality" still exist out there that you should "always downsize", but I've always ended up cramped and unhappy when I did.

A secondary consideration is frame-bag size, it's nice to have a decent sized frame-bag on a fat-bike and as much space in there as possible is nice, not at the expensive of your geometry and comfort obviously, but when looking at frame construction, there were some pretty terrible ones like the old on-one, where a large frame couldn't fit anything bigger than a medium frame bag.

I ran a few frames too small back in the day, broke one by running too much exposed seatpost. Even though I had a crazy amount of overlap due to using a 410mm one, a longer lever is simply a longer lever and that min insert only kept the seatpost from breaking. The amount of exposed seatpost is usually a pretty good quick reference as to whether you are running a frame too small.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

My Mayor in it's natural environment Sz. M


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

the mayor said:


> I'm 6' ( with long legs)and ride a medium ( Usually ride large in most bikes)
> Their bikes run big...the large felt too big
> I went with the medium to get a little more stand over and sit a little more up right in deep snow.
> 
> ...


https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=93269&category=5154


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Jayem said:


> A few things to think about, you are going to ride 98% of the time on flat and uphill, that's just how it all works out time-wise, you want to be comfortable here. You do not want to be cramped. Furthermore, modern frames have significant dropped top-tubes (especially these snow-bikes) and do not have ridiculously long head-tubes. Larger sizes back in the 1990s did and they were ultra-goofy to maneuver in singletrack when you were in between sizes and "upsized". With the availability of shorter stems, handlebar widths and corrections to these geometry issues, I firmly believe the opposite is true these days, you upsize if in between, because you don't take nearly the hit that you used to maneuverability-wise and you spend most of the time on the bike not wanting to be cramped by the geometry. Lots of shops and "old mentality" still exist out there that you should "always downsize", but I've always ended up cramped and unhappy when I did.
> 
> A secondary consideration is frame-bag size, it's nice to have a decent sized frame-bag on a fat-bike and as much space in there as possible is nice, not at the expensive of your geometry and comfort obviously, but when looking at frame construction, there were some pretty terrible ones like the old on-one, where a large frame couldn't fit anything bigger than a medium frame bag.
> 
> I ran a few frames too small back in the day, broke one by running too much exposed seatpost. Even though I had a crazy amount of overlap due to using a 410mm one, a longer lever is simply a longer lever and that min insert only kept the seatpost from breaking. The amount of exposed seatpost is usually a pretty good quick reference as to whether you are running a frame too small.





Mr Horse said:


> My Mayor in it's natural environment Sz. M


MAybe for the newer version. My first edition mayor doesn't do well in snow at all. There's no comparison to the ICT. I have a medium mayor and a small ICT. The mayor bogs down where the ICT floats. Granted the wheels are a little bigger on the ICT but I blame it on the riding position. I'm a little more stretched out on the ICT and sit more upright on the Mayor. This weight distribution changes everything. 
I'm not saying I don't like the Mayor either. Just not for breaking trail.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

I like picture threads!


----------



## mikemax99 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi All, I have a question about the mayor v3 ti or the v4 alloy: I’m looking to replace my Norco Ithaqua with a bike with a more modern geo and the mayor (probable v3 ti) is in my short list. I don’t want to ryde 5in tires and one thing that I like about my bike is the ability to ryde 170mm crank spindle with a 4.6 tire on 80mm rims. Is this possible with this bike or the crank arms won’t clear the chainstay?

Sorry for the long post 
Thanks


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

mikemax99 said:


> Hi All, I have a question about the mayor v3 ti or the v4 alloy: I'm looking to replace my Norco Ithaqua with a bike with a more modern geo and the mayor (probable v3 ti) is in my short list. I don't want to ryde 5in tires and one thing that I like about my bike is the ability to ryde 170mm crank spindle with a 4.6 tire on 80mm rims. Is this possible with this bike or the crank arms won't clear the chainstay?
> 
> Sorry for the long post
> Thanks


What size is your Ithaqua and sell me the frame?


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

You will be stuck using the race face 197mm spindle cranks. They are the ones that have the 10mm spacers on both sides for a "width" of 120mm in the bb area. Not sure if the sram wide cranks will clear or not. The rear triangle is HUGE! Hope this helps.



mikemax99 said:


> Hi All, I have a question about the mayor v3 ti or the v4 alloy: I'm looking to replace my Norco Ithaqua with a bike with a more modern geo and the mayor (probable v3 ti) is in my short list. I don't want to ryde 5in tires and one thing that I like about my bike is the ability to ryde 170mm crank spindle with a 4.6 tire on 80mm rims. Is this possible with this bike or the crank arms won't clear the chainstay?
> 
> Sorry for the long post
> Thanks


----------



## mikemax99 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the infos, that’s what I was thinking but not what I was expecting!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Finally got around to getting it built, minus a few future plans.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin good, Jayem!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Lookin good, Jayem!


needs some colour ;-)


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Pics of my Mayor V3 build. Still working on my chainline.
Drivetrain is Shimano XT 10speed w/RF Turbine cranks and Praxis BB.
Wheels and fork were scavenged from Felt DD
Avocet saddle with Wren carbon Seatpost. Raceface 35 hbars and Control tech stem. Panaracer tires.
Future is to use FattyStripper tubeless kit for these wheels and tires. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is my V3 build I finished a few weeks back. I've since added purple grips. Sz M frame, Mastodon fork, Level Hydraulics, 1x11 GX, Mulefut 27.5 with tubeless 27.5x3.8 Minions.


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone mount a front derailleur on their Mayor V3 for 2x or 3x cranks? If so, what sort of adapter or witchcraft is required? I see some Surly fat bike mounts out there (Problem Solvers?).

Why? Well, I could swap over the 2x10 SRAM drivetrain from my 26" full suspension rig the the Mayor and the 1x11 from the Mayor to the to the FS. Both bikes have Aeffect Cinch cranks making it easy to swap between the DM chainring and the 2x spider.

Then, I could install an LD stem and dirt drops on the Mayor with SRAM 2x10 brifters. Combine that with the 29x3 summer tires and I have a fun gravel and light singletrack bikepacking setup

EDIT: https://problemsolversbike.com/products/shifters-derailleurs/direct_mount_-_25344
I see 3 adapters for 100mm bottom brackets.

Pgge down to GX/X5 high direct mount and I see a mount offset of 43.5mm for fatbikes.
https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...pecifications_2018_mtb_components_rev_d_1.pdf

If a 52mm BOOST chainline requires a direct mount offset of 29mm (page 34), then that gives me an offset of 23mm (52-29=23). The same 23mm added to the 43.5mm gives me a 66.5mm chainline for a fatbike.

From the Race Face Q factor and chainline guide:
https://www.raceface.com/media/Crank_Q-factors_and_chainlines.pdf

A crankset for a 190/197 frame has a nominal chainline of 76.5. 76.5-23=53.5. The FS1325 adapter (for Surly Moonlanders) has an offset of 55mm. Close enough?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

You can see my Mayor at the base of this...mushroom.









Also, found this crack.


----------



## MaximumX (Sep 6, 2014)

Jayem said:


> You can see my Mayor at the base of this...mushroom.
> 
> Also, found this crack.


Mushrooms and crack? Staying true to The Mayor's namesake, I see. ;-)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Build thoughts:

I built this up to be an ultra-cold weather touring machine, although there are still a few things I have planned with that in mind.

I went for cable brakes because of being...well, more immune to cold. I use my hydros down to about -20F, but going colder than that I can see the need for cables, yet a quick ride through a creek on Saturday when it was in the single digits rendered my brakes frozen. I was able to thaw them, but I don't recall hydros freezing up so easily (less moving parts) due to overflow/splashing. The cables will still probably be fine, but the added lever pressure required for return-springs is also not exactly welcome, also the lack of a carbon fiber lever to not suck heat out (fixed for now with cut-off glove fingers zip-tied). The levers I'm using were cheap ones to get me rolling, I have my eye on some Box components carbon ones eventually. Unless you are really going to go into some crazy cold weather, like the colder than -20F, I would pass on cable disc brakes.

The gripshifter on the other hand seems fantastic, getting used to that took no time and switching back to my triggers tonight on a different bike was a little more problematic. The gripshift is nice to help with dumping gears fast to just the right point and you seem to be able to predict easier where to be at gear-wise with your body movements, like going faster you kind of stand up a bit, pedal hard, and naturally rotate your body (and the shifter) forward, vs. when the bike heads uphill and the front wheel lifts up, you kind of use this to unload and shift a bunch of gears fast, the movement seems very natural. I've used GS plenty before, but even small things like pushing a trigger shifter can suck out a bit more heat out of the fingers and I definitely like the GS. The force required to change gears definitely seems less, which is a plus.

Salsa Rustler carbon bar. Seems ok, no big complaints, nice big flat area for clamping stuff, like the anything rack or lights/go-pro/gps.

XO1 derailleur is a steller performer for me, this is my 4th one (4 bikes) and it just shifts great. No thought put into that.

My frankenstein xx1 cranks with raceface spindle are great too and $130 cheaper than buying the SRAM "fatbike" xx1 cranks...The Next SL cranks look cooler, I will give them that, but having spindle inserts crack and fail on cranks used only on snow is not acceptable, so I'm done with them. Installed with an E-13 BB. Didn't have the tool to install, so I used a strap-wrench  I changed out the grease in the BB to low-temp grease.

Luckily where I'm at with my recovery, the doc said I could go back to two clipless pedals finally. I am a fan of the wolfgars with clipless, but it's damn expensive to get to the point where you can use clipless in the winter. I'm going to keep the Time pedals on this one for the most part, use flats for a few events possibly. The times have a large plastic portion/body, so again, less heat-sink effect from the shoe-cleat.

Seatpost/saddle is a work in progress. I got a suspension seatpost to help with recovering from ankle surgery and allow me to ride a bit more aggressive trails without taking impacts to my foot, but I can't seem to get the saddle position right, so I keep moving it all over, but before I was able to stand a lot and because of the recovery, I'm forcing myself to sit almost all the time and only occasionally "stand" on my good ankle, so that may have a lot to do with it, I just don't remember this much discomfort in long races on the same saddle. I have a different setup to use on the bike when I'm back to 100%, so this is possibly trivial. The suspension seatpost works, but like any of the kind, it's limited in the range of what it'll attenuate and not simply postpone or even amplify. I think it's one of the defining things getting me back on singletrack right now, but don't foresee keeping it on the bike.

Revelate XL frame bag fit my L Mayor just fine, so that's nice. Not too much of a fan of this bag though, I thought I was buying the same one I had before, with the two compartments on top of each-other, which makes carrying bottles in the top compartment great, but without the "shelf", the new bag doesn't separate stuff very well. It's not that big of a deal because I can take the other bag I have off my other frame and simply switch them and for what I plan to do on the Mayor, I don't really need quick bottle-access, so this is not a huge quirk for me, but a bit disappointing that Revelate seems to have changed the design.

The Johnny 5 tires on 90mm rims are brilliant. Our trails are getting pretty rutted out now due to warm day temps and people that keep riding in the middle of the trail (why oh why people!??), but the J5s really put the control back in my own hands, I can go where I want to go, ride out of the rut easier, go left, go right, and not have the bike bouncing back and forth. I suspected this was the case a few weeks ago when I was riding it on the "side" of the ruts, on the off-camber section with ease, but I wasn't able to confirm that until I went out tonight on my old bike with the D5 tires. I was all over the place tonight and not nearly as in control as I was with J5. In these conditions, the more aggressive tires make a big difference.

The fork is a cheap chinese unit, I may get something locally with the rack-mounts eventually, one annoyance is that the fork didn't come with any cable-guide mounts and no one seems to know what kind of guides would go inside the two little holes that are present. Minor annoyance that I'll figure out, but I'm thinking of switching this fork over to the other bike anyway.

Tried to install a Salsa fat-bike rack a few days ago. Nope, won't fit, the big J5 rubs on it. Bought the Tubus fatbike rack...perfect. Seems like a match made in heaven. The arms "bend" in a little to the seatstay holes, but not much and it comes out "level".

There are several other things I'll do to prepare it for a multi-night epic, but overall it seems well suited so far. Handling is good and with the tires above I'm definitely happy. I feel nice and stretched out (not cramped) at 5'11" and apart from trying to get my sit-bones figured out on this saddle, the bike fits and handles well.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

*I built up an RSD Mayor V3...*

I got an RSD Mayor V3 frame. I like it!


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Big RSD Mayor fan here, currently own two RSD Mayor Ebikes, a V4 and V3. Checking out the site today I noticed the killer deals on V3 frames. Got me thinking about doing a V3 Commuter bike. I’m thinking V3 frame in black, black carbon fork, and the 27.5 wheels with Schwalbe 27.5X2.8 Super Moto X tires. Only concern is the bike will look funny with the 3.0 inch wide tires. Anyone running 27.5 X 3.0 tire on their Mayor?


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

I have 27.5 x 3.8 maxxis fbf on 80s installed right now for 3 season use and they look funny... This is coming from 2xl's for winter use. A 3" tire will look goofy.


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

The main issue JVG1967 will have with 27.5x3.0 is reduced ground clearance for his electric motor ...


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Agreed, might want to look at some 29 x 3.0s instead.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, the price on the V3 frame is killer, $279.00 shipped. That’s what got me thinking. I was thinking of making an urban cruiser out of it, no motor. Could still do it but would have to run fatter tires.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

For the price, shipped to my parents house for free, the frame was definitely much better than I was expecting, significantly better than the bikes-direct/internet-bike frames with nice details and good construction.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Couldn’t resist, black XL V3 frame ordered, $279.00 shipped to my door. Now how to build it up?


----------



## manteufel (Oct 27, 2017)

Looking at the frame option as well.

Just curious if anyone has build a 29+ with this frame.

I would like to get some feedback on the bike with this setup. Also, in 29+ would this frame take a Pike 120mm?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

manteufel said:


> Looking at the frame option as well.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has build a 29+ with this frame.
> 
> I would like to get some feedback on the bike with this setup. Also, in 29+ would this frame take a Pike 120mm?


Of course a Pike will fit....why wouldn't it?
As for the 29+ set up.....it works.( how well depends on what type of riding you plan on doing)
If you are looking for a fatbike that can also run 29+....most fatbikes can do that.
If you're looking for a dedicated 29+ bike.....there are better frames out there ( which may cost more)


----------



## manteufel (Oct 27, 2017)

I am debating buying this frame or a stache for a 29+. Would use it for XC, and trail, no enduro. I want something capable even during spring/autum when conditions are not the best.

Why am I considering this frame, because of the low price right now.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

manteufel said:


> I am debating buying this frame or a stache for a 29+. Would use it for XC, and trail, no enduro. I want something capable even during spring/autum when conditions are not the best.
> 
> Why am I considering this frame, because of the low price right now.


There's no comparison with this frame and a Stache for 29+
Buy the Stache......super fun bike for what you are describing as your use.
The Mayor is a very nice fatbike frame that can fit 5" tires at a great price.
The Stache is a fun 29+ that is also a great price.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cannot compare the price of the frames...


----------



## manteufel (Oct 27, 2017)

the mayor said:


> There's no comparison with this frame and a Stache for 29+
> Buy the Stache......super fun bike for what you are describing as your use.
> The Mayor is a very nice fatbike frame that can fit 5" tires at a great price.
> The Stache is a fun 29+ that is also a great price.


Thank you!


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

manteufel said:


> Thank you!


I was able to find a new 2018 Stache 7 for under $2000.
Even with the cheap price of the Mayor frame....you would be hard pressed to build it up for that price ( with the same spec parts )


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

First ride with the new Mayor. So far, so good.


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 27, 2009)

Local trails are finally drying up so I took the new Mayor out for it's first trail ride.


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Any idea what the derailleur hanger is for a V3 Mayor? My best guess is a 256 if the rear axle is a typical SRAM M12-1.75 thread.

https://wheelsmfg.com/derailleur-hangers/1-fastener-derailleur-hangers/derailleur-hanger-256.html
https://www.rsdbikes.com/product/v3-rsd-mayor-derailleur-hanger/


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

RetroGrouchNJ said:


> Any idea what the derailleur hanger is for a V3 Mayor? My best guess is a 256 if the rear axle is a typical SRAM M12-1.75 thread.
> 
> https://wheelsmfg.com/derailleur-hangers/1-fastener-derailleur-hangers/derailleur-hanger-256.html
> https://www.rsdbikes.com/product/v3-rsd-mayor-derailleur-hanger/


Why not order it from RSD get the right one and save 5 bucks?


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

The Mayor hanger is M12x1.5, not 1.75


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Ah, thanks. It's good to know so you can get the right one in a pinch.

It is probably a 343.


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Why are bikes never ending projects?

Race Face AR40 rims, SP PD8X150 dynamo front hub, and Hope Pro4 Fatsno rear are here. The hardest decision? Tires (edit: 29+)

A buddy owes me money for a car I "gave" him a while back that he fixed and flipped. With any luck, those funds will pay for most or all of a Mastodon.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

You could run a Vee Bulldozer up front and either a Bontrager XR2 or a WTB Ranger on the rear. My son and a few of my friends run these combos. Everyone loves the Bulldozer as a front tire.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

NYrr496 said:


> You could run a Vee Bulldozer up front and either a Bontrager XR2 or a WTB Ranger on the rear. My son and a few of my friends run these combos. Everyone loves the Bulldozer as a front tire.


Or Bontrager XR4 front and XR2 rear combo. It rolls fast and has great front tire grip.


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not impressed with the Hope bearings. I took the shiny new hub out of the box and gave the axle a spin. The bearings have a distinct gritty feeling that eventually went away (mostly) after a couple minutes.

At least the freehub body appears to be steel (stainless?), as ordered. Aluminum freehubs and I have long standing issues.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RetroGrouchNJ said:


> I'm not impressed with the Hope bearings. I took the shiny new hub out of the box and gave the axle a spin. The bearings have a distinct gritty feeling that eventually went away (mostly) after a couple minutes.
> 
> At least the freehub body appears to be steel (stainless?), as ordered. Aluminum freehubs and I have long standing issues.


The factory bearings are easily replaced. Fortunately, I have been able to avoid it on some pro II's that are still going smoothly.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

My fat bike is my trail rig, my commuter, and my bikepack rig -rain or shine... though I do swap in 29x3 wheels for much of it!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

New Fork Day... 110mm Travel Wren inverted forks. With sag prolly identical angles as compared to the ICT fork I swapped from. If I had a dual suspension rig I may have considered the 160mm travel version and would likely still stop it down with internal spacers because I don't want dive when rolling transitions off boulders. I set up the lower of the twin chambers with more volume for good initial and small bump response but a progressive rate as the travel increases. Maybe 70-75 psi to get 20% sag under my 230lbs fat ass, 70 pumps into the lower chamber and 55 pumps into the upper chamber. I may play with those numbers after a few rides and dialing the rebound and compression dampers.

The 29er wheel and ICT fork tipped the scales at 29lbs and change, (without the frame bag). I just got a reading of 32.5lbs, (but I was too lazy to remove the frame bag -along with the otto lock and shock pump inside it)! I'll weigh it again in the morning without that stuff on it.

The fat wheels are lighter than the 29er wheels, but the mass has more to do with the rubber! These are Bontrager XR2 tubeless. The fat wheels are either Nates or studded Snowshoe 2XL's (both running tubes because I switch between them and run them low enough the bead may burp -and I hate combing sealant out of my beard)!

Quick note regarding the rear caliper: Calipers which receive a banjo bolt type hose connection are a far better choice than the straight hose directly into the caliper for mounting to a Mayor V3. Instead of a huge "S" curve within the stay that can get snagged, the banjo bolt allows redirecting the hose right up under the seat stay for much better and more attractive routing. (for reference see the orange housing in the previous post vs the current setup in this post.)


WTB rocket saddle
Shimano XT pedals
Origin8 Strongbow handlebar
Generic seatpost (need to repair dropper)
Thomson 50mm Stem
Ergon grips and TOGS
Sram GX 10-50T cassette, shifter, derailleur, and chain
Raceface 1x Affect cinch cranks w/30T 12% Oval ring
Blackspire bb mount bash guard
XT BL-M8020 4 piston disc brakes & TRP 180/160mm rotors
29er WTB frequency rims (pretty narrow so the rocks can't touch 'em)
Front wheel novatec hub
Rear wheel rebuilt with DT Swiss 350 hub and 54T ring gear & xd driver
Bontrager XR2 tubeless tires Orange sealant
(Fat wheels DT Swiss BR2250's with tubes, Surly Nates or Vee Rubber Snowshoe w/gripstuds)
Robert Axle Project BOB Trailer Thru Axle
Bontrager ion pro lights (rear and helmet light) and flare cube light on bars.
Prototype DutchWare frame pack


----------



## Flyingjib (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey, I am considering adding a Wren suspension fork to my 2016, V2, Mayor. Small frame size. Any know issues with this setup such as frame clearance? How about cold weather performance of the Wren? Read this could be a problem.
Thanks


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Flyingjib said:


> Hey, I am considering adding a Wren suspension fork to my 2016, V2, Mayor. Small frame size. Any know issues with this setup such as frame clearance? How about cold weather performance of the Wren? Read this could be a problem.
> Thanks


I can't report on the cold weather performance just yet...


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

DIY Bikepacking Handlebar Cradle and Seatstay Cage For my Mayor V3:

The handlebar cradle is based on the Salsa anything cradle. It is the most elegant stabilized harness available in my opinion. However, I use an Origin8 Strongbow handlebar. Not only does it allow me additional hand positions, but by hanging the cradle from the forward portion of the handlebar, I save the weight of the extension hardware and because the forward position of the handlebar is welded on, there is no added weight of hardware such as with aero-bars or baryak setups and no risk of leverage rotating the system. I used off the shelf hardware, avid mmx bar clamps, and action camera mounts much of which I found on Amazon! I have yet to cut reliefs into the aluminum cradle, and it's 50g lighter than the Salsa setup at a fraction of the cost! Oh, it's rock solid!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D8LZ73X/

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F5VYBV8/

https://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-Adapter-Compatible-Sessi&#8230;/&#8230;/

https://blueskycycling.com/&#8230;/sram-avid-match-maker-x-mmx-br&#8230;

https://www.ebay.com/&#8230;/Aluminum-Sheet-Plate-50&#8230;/401713833091
(I got a 1'x2' 1/16" sheet of aluminum diamond plate at the local hardware store -premium price of $24, and I think I'll be making matching "anything cages" or strap mounts at some point with the remaining material)

https://www.amazon.com/Voile-Straps-Nylon-Buc&#8230;/&#8230;/B0755K592N/

I twisted aluminum rod, then hammered it flat at the ends and in the center, then bolted the Seatstay cradle to the dropouts and seatstay bridge. It's merely a stabilizer, the seatstay does the work. It weighs less than one Blackburn Outpost cage. I had seen something similar on line, but could not find where to purchase it and would be surprised if there were a fatbike version nonetheless. I like to keep a kelly kettle (Petromax FK-1) for sustainability and the suspension fork upgrade prevented mounting anything up front. I'm lucky it affords me just enough heel clearance!


----------



## Flyingjib (Jun 7, 2014)

KB1JKI said:


> I can't report on the cold weather performance just yet...


Any clearance issues with the frame?


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I saw someone had an issue with a v2 frame. Seems one of the fork caps was close. I'm using a cane creek headset and the steer tube is tapered as is the head tube of the frame and it seems the clearance is just fine.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I did a little upgrade to my good old Mayor. I switched the tire to Vee Snowshoe 2XL instead of the Maxxis Minnion FBR & FBF. What a HUGE difference in size. The maxxis tires looks like midgets compared to the 2XL. I'm happy I kept the Mulefut 80 on the bike because the rear tire barely clear the stays. If I inflate the tire over 12 psi it rubs a bit on the chainstay.

A little bit of statistics and pictures below.

Minnion FBF on Mulefut 80 and tube at 5 psi: 4.3"








Minnion FBR on Mulefut 80 tubeless at 6.5 psi: 4.5"








Compare of FBR vs FBF. You can see the FBR is a bit taller also.















Snowshoe 2XL on Mulefut 80 tubeless at 15 psi: 4.9"








Snowshoe 2XL on Mulefut 80 tubeless at 5 psi: 4.8"








Now the 2XL vs the FBR.






















And finaly the Mayor with its new shoes and the tire clearance at the back.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, Ralph! 

I have a pair of 5.05's that only go out in the powder day scene. If only Vee Flubber could make a pair of "Liteskin" 5.05's for my bean pole ass! The weight and super stiff DH rated casings make em perform on par with Bud/Lou for my light weight.
I must say, with the dead weight aside, their appearance is amazingly fatness at its best!


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Here our winters are dry with lots of powder and we never get less than 3 feet of snow. So I went for max float and traction. It was between these and the Terrene Johnny 5 but that picture from mikesee convinced me the 2XL would be better for my type of riding and snow conditions.










The J5 is on the left and the 2XL on the right.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

RSD Mayor V3 Frame, DT hubs on skinny and fat wheels to easily swap SRAM XD 10-50T 12s between them. The Fat DT Swiss 2250 wheels sport 80mm rims. I actually prefer the rounder tire profile in turns and the protection the rubber offers the rims as opposed to a 100mm rim more exposed to rock strikes!

Up front is a Wren inverted fork with 110mm travel. I must stop down travel to 100 mm as the Vee Rubber Snowshoe 2XL has clearance within the fork, but it scrubs the crown at the bottom of the travel. Seems there's oodles of clearance for such monster tires within the stays of the Mayor V3 on 80mm rims! I'm ready for the snow!


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Did anybody else contemplate a Surly Wednesday/RSD Mayor? 

I'm thinking of upgrading a newer fattie. Suspension option is good to have, I also want to be able to run the 3 wheel sizes (26x4.6/27.5x3.8-4/29x2.6+). Newer geometry is appealing as well.

At just shy of 6', would the medium be ok? I know I'd have more standover clearance, and I think the cockpit would still be longer than my Pugsley..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> Did anybody else contemplate a Surly Wednesday/RSD Mayor?
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading a newer fattie. Suspension option is good to have, I also want to be able to run the 3 wheel sizes (26x4.6/27.5x3.8-4/29x2.6+). Newer geometry is appealing as well.
> 
> At just shy of 6', would the medium be ok? I know I'd have more standover clearance, and I think the cockpit would still be longer than my Pugsley..


I am 6' and love my L V3. 
A M would be a good choice in that it is what I refer to as "fun size" since it's more playful. The Mayor has been more of a Jeep with a rock crawler undertone for fat backcountry exploration.

Enter the Sergeant V3, a 27.5 with 4.0's. A bit more playful while maintaining a fatness. I really need to get the build sorted and finished for a side by side test on some of the unimproved trails I frequent.

Back to the Mayor...
Redlands, I highly recommend the Mayor for the ability to run any current tire that catches your attention as well as excellent quality for the dough.
Also of note, Alex has been there for all of his clients. That's something the corporate guys might not be able to say.
As for 29... I'll consider 3.0 or 3.25 however, 2.6meh... Yus, I'm for real plus instead of "on the fence +".

Who's partying fat for Global Fatbike Day?? Just around the corner and it's time to sort out a gathering.
Hope Gomez does some in depth reports this year...


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Jayem said:


> My frankenstein xx1 cranks with raceface spindle are great too and $130 cheaper than buying the SRAM "fatbike" xx1 cranks...The Next SL cranks look cooler, I will give them that, but having spindle inserts crack and fail on cranks used only on snow is not acceptable, so I'm done with them. Installed with an E-13 BB. Didn't have the tool to install, so I used a strap-wrench  I changed out the grease in the BB to low-temp grease.
> 
> There are several other things I'll do to prepare it for a multi-night epic, but overall it seems well suited so far. Handling is good and with the tires above I'm definitely happy. I feel nice and stretched out (not cramped) at 5'11" and apart from trying to get my sit-bones figured out on this saddle, the bike fits and handles well.
> 
> View attachment 1240536


Jayem, do you recall which length the spindle was that you used? I was going to do this same frankencrank setup, albeit with a cannondale hollowgram, but am now thinking about getting a Mayor frame and am curious if the spindle I have is going to work with the wider 197mm rear end of the Mayor.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> I am 6' and love my L V3.
> A M would be a good choice in that it is what I refer to as "fun size" since it's more playful. The Mayor has been more of a Jeep with a rock crawler undertone for fat backcountry exploration.
> Back to the Mayor...
> Redlands, I highly recommend the Mayor for the ability to run any current tire that catches your attention as well as excellent quality for the dough.
> ...


The one reason I am thinking possibly about the Med is that they still have the V3 on closeout in that size, otherwise I'd be looking at the new V4. Gotta sell off something else first before new can come in 

I have some 3.0 and 3.25's now, they "might" be destined for another bike build in the shop, but a tire order is in the works anyway, so 2.6 would be the absolute smallest I would get. Probably just going to stock up on what I can and be covered for a while.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> The one reason I am thinking possibly about the Med is that they still have the V3 on closeout in that size, otherwise I'd be looking at the new V4. Gotta sell off something else first before new can come in
> 
> I have some 3.0 and 3.25's now, they "might" be destined for another bike build in the shop, but a tire order is in the works anyway, so 2.6 would be the absolute smallest I would get. Probably just going to stock up on what I can and be covered for a while.


The V3 is a great opportunity to grab a fatty by the price tag and not pay a mortgage! Hard to pass the opportunity to get that new bike smell close by...
With the Czar trying to tell us 2.6 is plus, anarchist in me is staying in the 3/3.25 range to be spiteful as well as ride my + as a +.

*Thumbs nose at the establishment*


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Redlands R&C said:


> Jayem, do you recall which length the spindle was that you used? I was going to do this same frankencrank setup, albeit with a cannondale hollowgram, but am now thinking about getting a Mayor frame and am curious if the spindle I have is going to work with the wider 197mm rear end of the Mayor.


RaceFace calls it 190mm,

ASIN: B00HEE84W6
Item model number: F30032


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

*frame size*



KB1JKI said:


> RSD Mayor V3 Frame, DT hubs on skinny and fat wheels to easily swap SRAM XD 10-50T 12s between them. The Fat DT Swiss 2250 wheels sport 80mm rims. I actually prefer the rounder tire profile in turns and the protection the rubber offers the rims as opposed to a 100mm rim more exposed to rock strikes!
> 
> Up front is a Wren inverted fork with 110mm travel. I must stop down travel to 100 mm as the Vee Rubber Snowshoe 2XL has clearance within the fork, but it scrubs the crown at the bottom of the travel. Seems there's oodles of clearance for such monster tires within the stays of the Mayor V3 on 80mm rims! I'm ready for the snow!


uuu


----------



## JJJ70 (Feb 25, 2018)

What size frame do you have? I have a medium V3 mayor and didnt think there would be that much space in the stays with XXL tires


----------



## Rondinko (Nov 26, 2019)

Just got my RSD Mayor V3 and absolutely love it! paired with some studded Johnny 5's things a beast.


----------



## Rondinko (Nov 26, 2019)

i also find this site very hard to post pictures on sorry for the sideways shot


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Rondinko said:


> i also find this site very hard to post pictures on sorry for the sideways shot


No worries! It happens with phone cam pix and you have to edit and rotate the image and save it, upload the edited pic and good to go.
Most folks have had the upside down or sideways.

Meanwhile, your bike is on the side of a cliff, might wanna grab it before it falls!:eekster:
Now you're all set for Global Fatbike Day! :thumbsup:


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Aeropress Go vs Turkish Coffee, late afternoon winter fat bike ride!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

KB1JKI said:


> Aeropress Go vs Turkish Coffee, late afternoon winter fat bike ride!


Yes! Nice -°F ride this morning...Unfortunately, no snow here in Alaska because it's been raining here. Hopefully snow soon? Hot chocolate + whiskey because I don't do coffee.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Yes! Nice -°F ride this morning...Unfortunately, no snow here in Alaska because it's been raining here. Hopefully snow soon? Hot chocolate + whiskey because I don't do coffee.
> 
> Yum!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The Mayor went camping on Xmas and it dumped!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dammit, Jayem!! All we got was a bloody teaser...

Meanwhile, the V4 is being broken in @10k' elevation for adequate snow as a Mayor demands and deserves.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Epic day. The Mayor don't need no grooming.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin good, Jayem!! Snow ride in progress...


----------



## bergsnj (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm loving my V4 Mayor. This thing is a ripper of a fatty. I swapped out the 11 speed drivetrain for GX Eagle stuff and a 50mm stem with 800mm carbon bars. Tubeless of course


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It does look like you are rippin! :thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The Mayor is in, or should I say, out!








Still a couple purple parts from the V3 in place til I sort out what will be their replacements.








Sux that iPhone cams aren't very good at capturing the color properly... The red is incredibly vibrant in person.








Loads of room between the frame and 4.8's on Clownshoes. The sliders are slammed forward and generous space to be had.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

I’m looking at buying a Major V4 anyone know what size seat tube it has? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

autosmith said:


> I'm looking at buying a Major V4 anyone know what size seat tube it has?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


30.9


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> 30.9


Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

yw

You will find the Mayor to be quite versatile. Sliding dropouts and the ability to run 27.5 fat or 26 fat etc. Geometry is rather nice too.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*

...


----------



## bergsnj (Oct 2, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> The Mayor is in, or should I say, out!
> 
> View attachment 1306209
> 
> ...


Such a great color on an amazing bike. I'm more and more impressed with it every time i ride


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

The Mayor went through a bit of a transformation recently with the addition of Vee tire snowshoe 2xl tires, so far I am quite enjoying the 5.05 fatness. with my v2 medium mayor there is minimal clearance on the lower stays out back, which is weird because I have seen pictures that make it look like there is more clearance than I currently have with my stock 80mm rims and the 2xls. anyway there is just enough to run them and for the three solid days I've been riding them it hasn't been an issue. so far I havent noticed much of a rolling resistance change from the stock maxxis 4.8 tires,I have been running them in the 5-6 psi range. anyways here are some pix of the "snow camo panda" Mayor..


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*

...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

So they finally sold out of the V3 clearance frames about a week ago. V4s are discounted $100 currently.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bergsnj said:


> Such a great color on an amazing bike. I'm more and more impressed with it every time i ride
> View attachment 1306869


Couldn't agree more. Every outing regardless of distance is another adventure.
Vibrant, rich colors add to the experience as well. Nothing bland, simply put, exquisite!


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

I finally got mine built up. Waiting on the first trail ride.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the Mayoral fat fleet, autosmith! Good times are near...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Loaded Mayor


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jayem's Mayor just smoked alla his pot...

Nice gearup, Jayem! Hope you get some fantastic adventures with the nice setup.


----------



## trials4evr (Aug 3, 2010)

autosmith said:


> I finally got mine built up. Waiting on the first trail ride.


That fork/frame combo looks killer! I wasn't a big fan of the red frame when it came out but it looks really good with the matching fork, is that a painted rsd fork or something else that just happens to matches perfectly?


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

trials4evr said:


> That fork/frame combo looks killer! I wasn't a big fan of the red frame when it came out but it looks really good with the matching fork, is that a painted rsd fork or something else that just happens to matches perfectly?


Yeah I got lucky on that one. It's a KHS carbon fork I bought used. It's pretty close.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

autosmith said:


> Yeah I got lucky on that one. It's a KHS carbon fork I bought used. It's pretty close.


A dead ringer on that fork! Does look factory and very clean. Let the adventures begin.


----------



## Jojo_Madman (Feb 26, 2020)

Picked up mine the last week in November on their Black Friday sale ... have just shy of 800 kms on it already.

I have already added Axiom FrontRunner and RearRunner Fat Splahguards, Sigma Blaster 2000 LED Light, Topeak Saddle Bag, Sintered Brake Pads, and several other small mods.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jojo, that mayor is going to be a real adventure factory. 
Sintered pads will eat rotors and also heat the calipers so beware on long downhills.

I really like the appearance of the "Strawberry Jelly Red" out in the sun. Just looks damn fine!


----------



## Jojo_Madman (Feb 26, 2020)

BansheeRune said:


> Jojo, that mayor is going to be a real adventure factory.
> Sintered pads will eat rotors and also heat the calipers so beware on long downhills.
> 
> I really like the appearance of the "Strawberry Jelly Red" out in the sun. Just looks damn fine!


Thanks ... given that I'm using it for commuting to the office during the winter months, I'm not at all as worried about eating rotors as I am with stopping quick given some of the traffic I encounter ... resin/ceramic just weren't cutting it in the cold.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jojo_Madman said:


> Thanks ... given that I'm using it for commuting to the office during the winter months, I'm not at all as worried about eating rotors as I am with stopping quick given some of the traffic I encounter ... resin/ceramic just weren't cutting it in the cold.


Ceramic pads are not very good til they get hot. No thankya! As a commuter, the fatbike is an awesome choice that makes it a pleasure getting around. I ride commute, adventure and just to explore the backcountry with a bike that is well suited for those deeds. It's more relaxing in a way than traditional bikes and winter/snow is a not an issue.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

New Mayor v4 owner here. Well, owner of a tracking number for frame and CF fork anyway. 

First, I have to say that Alex is awesome. Answered all my small questions quickly and thoroughly. You also have to consider he may have to answer 50 people and only one actually orders! He also was very easy to work with in making a change. I really like this new world where the manufacturer sells directly. You cut out the middle men for better prices and get better support than from a vendor who then has to ask the manufacturer and 3 weeks later you may get an answer. (1up owner, same principle). 

Obviously we all here are RSD owners and think it provides good value. I have a BikesDirect bike, which I still think was a great value back then in 2017 when I bought it. they also provide good value on the lower level end. At this point, I'd say RSD provides better value for the "more premium" bikes. I noticed all fatbikes got a bit better value since back then. 

Without seeing the bike, it seems to be engineered very well with attention to detail. They added internal routing where it counts (dropper, many are only available as internal), but also have external routing for shifter and brakes, which I prefer. 

Another new (to me) thing is the derailleur hanger is integrated in the sliding dropout. It is hard material and not the soft type that breaks when you look at it. My current fatbike collects a lot of twigs and grass and the hanger is on the soft side and every once a while I need to straighten it due to shifting problems (obviously its days are counted since you can bend Al only so often - and the $40 for a CNC machined hanger I rather apply to the Mayor). 

I looked at the build kits. Besides being on sale, they seem to be good value (if you like SRAM, though). But my old fatbike already has XT shifter, 11-46 cassette, AB oval ring, M6000 brakes, Jones bar, upgraded rear hub, and a dropper. I just transfer all that over instead of trying to sell the take-offs of a new bike. 

I read this thread at least twice! You guys got me hooked. You now owe me over $700 in damages! 

I also looked at the FRAMED alaskan, which is a good value as well. But that is limited to 27.5x4.2 tires, which will be a problem in the future. I didn't even seriously look at LBS bikes like Giant or Trek. Too expensive and they don't sell frame-only and have crappy components and press-fit BBs among other inherent problems. For example, the Giant Yukon has 28-spoke wheels. Good luck finding a replacement hub - and many owners are on their 3rd warranty hub on a bike released last year.They also have less MTB geometry.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gratz on your Mayor!

I can tell ya, it's going to be an awesome upgrade. The geometry, the attention to detail, the quality of the sliding dropout arrangement are all on point. So many good adventures ahead, and a very capable bike for the deed. Who needs a big brand that charges more and isn't there for us like RSD and Alex??








The Mayor getting ready for an outing.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm almost done assembling my Mayor. I hadn't realized I need to install the headset and crown race. Some tools ordered and installed. Then I realized I don't have enough spacers for temporary fork use and need to cut the steerer, awaiting the carbon blade being shipped. Well, it is raining anyway.

This gives me time think about wheels. I have the 26x4.8 from my old fatbike and will use those for the time being. But on the long run like to try the 27.5x4.5 and or get a summer wheelset with 29+. My summer riding has a lot of pavement of going to the trails, or just riding over some grass in the neighborhood or some mild forest trails. The 26x4.8 seem too sluggish for that and seem to wear more on pavement.

Do people here use 27.5x4.5" on the mayor (note, I know the 27.5x4 are almost the same diameter as the 26x4.8, I specifically like to try the larger 27.5) and how does that change geometry? I assume the BB will be lightly higher by 1/4 to 1/2". One could assume the mayor is designed for 26x4.8 because that what the complete bikes come with. But it also clears 27.5x4.5. 

And what about 29x3" for summer? Note I have the CF fork and the tire needs to absorb all chatter along with the fork.

I like to make the mayor more my main bike. Currently my hybrid (Toughroad, with 2.25" touring front tire) is my main bike. But over some mild trails it lacks and doesn't have a dropper. 

We do have winter (Madison, WI). I don't ride groomed trails. it is all deep snow, or "stamped" snow with foot prints. So having a dedicated fat set with unstudded tires that are really good in snow and a 29+ wheel set (maybe with Maxxis chronicles) tires for the 3 other seasons may make me use the Mayor more often.

Also note, our summers have been quite rainy in the past years. This prevents me from a lot of real MTB trail riding. My daughter also just started riding with me and she will have a 24x2.6 rigid bike. So her riding won't be extreme enough to require real fat tires for me to ride with her. A 29+ seems proportional to her tires. 

So what's the advice on using the 29+ or 27.5x4.5? 
Is there a way a 27.5x4.5 could be good enough and have relatively low rolling resistance to make the 29+ obsolete? I know, a tire good on summer pavement, won't be good in snow.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*My 2015*

...still loving it!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/xXUSujcxmvhoeseH8

https://photos.app.goo.gl/UR8MopawZrGmssQZA


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

What off-the shelf frame bag would fit an L-size Mayor v4? 
I had a Rogue Panda custom made frame bag on my Sturgis, but in the smaller Mayor triangle it looks like a pregnant guppy and ideally I don't spend another $155 for a custom-made one.


----------



## rcracer2 (Nov 12, 2014)

HerrKaLeun said:


> I'm almost done assembling my Mayor. I hadn't realized I need to install the headset and crown race. Some tools ordered and installed. Then I realized I don't have enough spacers for temporary fork use and need to cut the steerer, awaiting the carbon blade being shipped. Well, it is raining anyway.
> 
> This gives me time think about wheels. I have the 26x4.8 from my old fatbike and will use those for the time being. But on the long run like to try the 27.5x4.5 and or get a summer wheelset with 29+. My summer riding has a lot of pavement of going to the trails, or just riding over some grass in the neighborhood or some mild forest trails. The 26x4.8 seem too sluggish for that and seem to wear more on pavement.
> 
> ...


I would say just get a set of 4.0, 4.4 or 4.8 Jumbo Jim tires and set them up tubeless. If your rims aren't tubeless compatible then upgrade the rim or wheelset (Carbon if you can). 
These tires roll so fast you will be very hard pressed to benefit from another size for what you are doing. These are even good for a lot of snow conditions when properly aired. The only way to account for all winter conditions is to have multiple tire sets; I have 2 sets for each fat bike.

1 set for deep/icy and 1 set for light/grippy snow


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*

...


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

rcracer2 said:


> I would say just get a set of 4.0, 4.4 or 4.8 Jumbo Jim tires and set them up tubeless. If your rims aren't tubeless compatible then upgrade the rim or wheelset (Carbon if you can).
> These tires roll so fast you will be very hard pressed to benefit from another size for what you are doing. These are even good for a lot of snow conditions when properly aired. The only way to account for all winter conditions is to have multiple tire sets; I have 2 sets for each fat bike.
> 
> 1 set for deep/icy and 1 set for light/grippy snow


I have tuebelss 26 wheels (so yes, this is a 1st World problem). I wanted to go to 27.5" wheels to get more rollover and use the growing tire selection in 27.5. You have a good point with the jumbo jims, they seem popular for the non-snow. But from what I read they are not great in winter (un-ungroomed snow). I guess I would rather have a tire that is good in winter, and just OK in summer.

I will scratch the 29+ wheelset idea. Too much cost and compromise. Off-road it won't be as good a s real fat and on normal paths that added rolling resistance of fat tire doesn't bother me enough (just go slower). Maybe I will get a dedicated 29+ bike at some point. I secretly fancy the Jones bike.

to re-phrase my questions:
Did anyone install 27.5x4.5 tires and think the geometry got screwed up compared to the 26x4.8"? I realize BB and standover will be a tiny bit higher.



Guy.Ford said:


> I have a V3 XL Mayor, I found the L Revelate Ranger fit my frame almost perfectly. Measure your inner triangle and give their site a look, it might work out.
> 
> https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/frame-bags/fullframebags
> 
> Sent from #THELEGENDMTB using Tapatalk on an iPhone


Thanks. I had looked at Relevate already when I ordered my old Rogue Panda custom bags. The problem with Relevate is the cost is almost the same as with Rogue Panda. I measured my frame and the L-bag would be a bit too large, the M would leave gaps (and waste space). i think they have a 15% sale, but that would make them just a tiny bit cheaper than the custom bag. I guess at that price, i pay the $20 extra and get a perfectly fitting bag. it isn't just for the perfect look, I'm also pressed for space. But thanks anyway.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I think I'll just break out the sewing mosheen and make my own bike bags as opposed to paying the astronomical prices these companies are charging. Talk 'bout breakin it off in some fatbikers ass! Holy moly, I can buy plenty of cordura and other fabrics on the budget of one "boutique bag" and make many utilitarian bags.

My friend's wife made my pogies a couple years ago. Not too many of y'all have the awesome bicycle print fleece lining like I do, cause Myrna is a creative sort!

HerrKaLeun, 27.5 vs. 26 will make no change in geo unless you do a mullet. BB height might increase slightly but that is a bonus for a rock crawler...


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Can we talk for just a moment about how annoying the v3 rear brake mount is?  That rear bolt hole... I use a long reach hex bit, attached to a long wrench extension, and it still conflicts with the seat stay, resulting in a slightly imperfect angle. I bought special tools, just for it. Trail side repair... 1/4 turn at a time?!? 

Great bike though.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

AllMountin' said:


> Can we talk for just a moment about how annoying the v3 rear brake mount is?  That rear bolt hole... I use a long reach hex bit, attached to a long wrench extension, and it still conflicts with the seat stay, resulting in a slightly imperfect angle. I bought special tools, just for it. Trail side repair... 1/4 turn at a time?!?
> 
> Great bike though.


Uhh, wut? I just use a regular hex wrench. You can only do 1/4 turn at a time, but patience and it works just fine. Having the ball-joint at the end of the hex wrench helps (and allows you to just spin it till you get "close"), but it's not necessary. If your kit doesn't include free L-shaped hex wrenches, this may be a good time to go out and buy some. There are plenty of other places on the bike where there's limited space and good ole "standard" hex wrenches are my go-to. As nice as the pedros and park wrenches are to hold, they ain't going to fit in a lot of places on the bike and the ball-ends will slip at any significant angle, rendering them only useful for getting "close", till you break out the regular hex wrench.


----------



## reckhard (Sep 26, 2014)

HerrKaLeun said:


> I have tuebelss 26 wheels (so yes, this is a 1st World problem). I wanted to go to 27.5" wheels to get more rollover and use the growing tire selection in 27.5. You have a good point with the jumbo jims, they seem popular for the non-snow. But from what I read they are not great in winter (un-ungroomed snow). I guess I would rather have a tire that is good in winter, and just OK in summer.
> 
> I will scratch the 29+ wheelset idea. Too much cost and compromise. Off-road it won't be as good a s real fat and on normal paths that added rolling resistance of fat tire doesn't bother me enough (just go slower). Maybe I will get a dedicated 29+ bike at some point. I secretly fancy the Jones bike.
> 
> ...


The whole idea of 27.5 on a fat bike isn't for better rollover but for lower weight. The 27.5 tires are about the same diameter on average as their 26 counterparts. They are designed for a lower sidewall. Here is some data from 45north that backs this up.
https://45nrth.com/files/media/164377_45N_Tire_Geo_Chart_VF.pdf


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Part of the fun for me is that the bolts picked up enough corrosion that they had significant resistance all the way in/out. I ran some bolts back and forth over and over with the driver to free it up, plus some anti seize. The socket style hex tools interfere with the stay, and wheel on access is especially tight.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

AllMountin' said:


> Can we talk for just a moment about how annoying the v3 rear brake mount is?  That rear bolt hole... I use a long reach hex bit, attached to a long wrench extension, and it still conflicts with the seat stay, resulting in a slightly imperfect angle. I bought special tools, just for it. Trail side repair... 1/4 turn at a time?!?
> 
> Great bike though.


Ball end hex wrench to get it home, standard hex to torque works just fine on my V3. Drama averted in the nick of time!


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

reckhard said:


> The whole idea of 27.5 on a fat bike isn't for better rollover but for lower weight. The 27.5 tires are about the same diameter on average as their 26 counterparts. They are designed for a lower sidewall. Here is some data from 45north that backs this up.
> https://45nrth.com/files/media/164377_45N_Tire_Geo_Chart_VF.pdf


Just to clarify, my plan is to use 27.5x4.*5*, not 4.0. 
The 4.5 will be larger than 26x4.8. the PDF you shared doesn't seem to have tires of the "fullsize", only 27.4x4.0.


----------



## QuebecDirt (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone tried 27.5+ tires (3.0) for a hardtail/trailbike ? I've seen 29+ Mayor but no 27.5+.. Would the bottom bracket be too low ?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

QuebecDirt said:


> Anyone tried 27.5+ tires (3.0) for a hardtail/trailbike ? I've seen 29+ Mayor but no 27.5+.. Would the bottom bracket be too low ?


Very likely so. If I do plus with my Mayor, I would go 29 and only with 3.0 or 3.25's.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

*Chainstay Length*

So I set up my Mayor v4 with the sliding dropout to be the all the way forward (shorter chainstay) and still have plenty of tire clearance on my 26x4.8 tires.

I left the chain a bit longer to be able to adjust chainstay length. But now want to cut it to the correct length. I wonder if there is any reason to set the chainstay longer than necessary for tire clearance? Seems that people always like shorter chainstays.

I realize i could just try out riding with different lengths, but fear there will be more confirmation bias than actual difference if I change chainstay by 5mm at a time and observe riding.

I'm pretty sure by the time i upgrade to larger 27.5x4.5 I will need a new chain anyway.

So does everyone just ride with chainstays as short as possible for tire clearance? Or am I doing myself a disservice by not using longer chainstay setting (i.e. more stable and smoother ride)?

BTW, is there a manual on how to set the dropouts? I kind of think I can see how to use them, but wonder if there is an official way to ensure both dropouts are set the same way and what torque?


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

I think its all personal preference. I like short for summer and longer in the winter. It seems to help distribute weight better over the snow.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

HerrKaLeun said:


> So I set up my Mayor v4 with the sliding dropout to be the all the way forward (shorter chainstay) and still have plenty of tire clearance on my 26x4.8 tires.
> 
> I left the chain a bit longer to be able to adjust chainstay length. But now want to cut it to the correct length. I wonder if there is any reason to set the chainstay longer than necessary for tire clearance? Seems that people always like shorter chainstays.
> 
> ...


A good approach is to experiment with the slider setup. Give each setting a try for a reasonable ride. Getting a feel for what that position does to the handling and feel will open up more experience and you will find what works for your comfort and riding style.

Go to the website as I believe there is a torque spec on each frame and its dropout. The dropouts should be set equally so the wheel is straight and true with the bike.

Long setting will load the front wheel more and short setting will lighten the front. If ya like floating the front go to the middle or toward the front with the slider. Autosmith said it right, it is personal and subjective as tire pressure so, yeah, experiment and enjoy the time tinkering and trying it.

Torques Specs for 4 Drop-Out Bolts: 17N/m to 20N/m From RSD Mayor V4 Spec & Geometry page.


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

HerrKaLeun said:


> So I set up my Mayor v4 with the sliding dropout to be the all the way forward (shorter chainstay) and still have plenty of tire clearance on my 26x4.8 tires.
> 
> I left the chain a bit longer to be able to adjust chainstay length. But now want to cut it to the correct length. I wonder if there is any reason to set the chainstay longer than necessary for tire clearance? Seems that people always like shorter chainstays.
> 
> ...


I slide back and forth depending on conditions more than tires. 
Tight twisty single track, i slam the axel all the way forward. More playful and responsive. 
Riding loose conditions, like ungroomed snow or sand, i pull the axel as far back as i can for a more stable ride. Same thing if you're bikebacking and have the bike weighted down.
Go for a ride in the sand and test it out, 10 to 15mm can make a huge difference just like a couple psi does in your tires.
Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*

...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy,

Commandant Polis hasn't lowered the boom on us yet.

The Mayor, MiddleChild are seeing loads of trail time as of late.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

So i tested riding with the wheel up front (450mm chansitay) and all the way back (465mm). for my riding, it doesn't really make a difference. i swear, someone could break in my garage and switch it and i wouldn't notice. 

The only real difference was that shifting was smoother when back, since I had left my chain longer in anticipation of changing the chainstay length. now I moved the sliders all the way forward and shortened the chain tot he correct length.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Did you play and get rowdy? Wheelie and float the front wheel over obstacles? Head out on some trails with good, high quality curves and great features to get into the handling and see if it becomes apparent that CS does make handling changes


----------



## rcracer2 (Nov 12, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Very likely so. If I do plus with my Mayor, I would go 29 and only with 3.0 or 3.25's.


Should be OK since it only has 50mm BB drop.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

rcracer2 said:


> Should be OK since it only has 50mm BB drop.


29 would be a good choice however, 27.5 might not give the desired result due to ground clearance.


----------



## Blk06CompIRL (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey All, has anyone installed a works components 1.0 or 1.5 degree angleset to a Mayor v3? I am keeping mine full rigid, but thinking a lil slacker head angle would be nice for steeper and to carry a bit more stability through DH rock gardens. It's rather fun when i go full bucking bronco, but for less than $100 USD I'm thinking it's worth a go. Any thoughts?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Blk06CompIRL said:


> Hey All, has anyone installed a works components 1.0 or 1.5 degree angleset to a Mayor v3? I am keeping mine full rigid, but thinking a lil slacker head angle would be nice for steeper and to carry a bit more stability through DH rock gardens. It's rather fun when i go full bucking bronco, but for less than $100 USD I'm thinking it's worth a go. Any thoughts?


Give it a go. A 1°-1.5° change will be pronounced.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Blk06CompIRL said:


> Hey All, has anyone installed a works components 1.0 or 1.5 degree angleset to a Mayor v3? I am keeping mine full rigid, but thinking a lil slacker head angle would be nice for steeper and to carry a bit more stability through DH rock gardens. It's rather fun when i go full bucking bronco, but for less than $100 USD I'm thinking it's worth a go. Any thoughts?


I'll echo Banshee and say give it a go. I got one for my Pugsley, I was limited to 1* only, but that in addition to a taller fork (470mm vs the 447mm stocker) really changed the way the bike felt for the better.


----------



## Blk06CompIRL (Oct 5, 2019)

Cool, thanks. Now the question is do i go 1 or 1.5? Leaning towards the 1.5 as i wont be over forking it and i feel more is better lol


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Blk06CompIRL said:


> Cool, thanks. Now the question is do i go 1 or 1.5? Leaning towards the 1.5 as i wont be over forking it and i feel more is better lol


If I were doing the deed, I would go 1.5°. Another method is with fork rake.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Plus Mullet Mayor, prepping for backpacking. Axiom rack fits like a glove.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Allmountain, how does that ride? Sounds interesting!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I like it a lot. This configuration feels natural. Just wants to roll. Easy to elevate the front end. Pretty plush for rigid. I've been having a time on it.

Just built up a steel 29er though, so I'll prolly set this one up with the rack and bags for good, and use it for longer rides and backpacking. I've now got three wheelsets for this bike. Full fat, studs, and plus mullet. Between my dj, this and the new build, I think my stable is pretty diverse. Happy.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

AllMountin' said:


> I like it a lot. This configuration feels natural. Just wants to roll. Easy to elevate the front end. Pretty plush for rigid. I've been having a time on it.
> 
> Just built up a steel 29er though, so I'll prolly set this one up with the rack and bags for good, and use it for longer rides and backpacking. I've now got three wheelsets for this bike. Full fat, studs, and plus mullet. Between my dj, this and the new build, I think my stable is pretty diverse. Happy.


Good stuff! It really is a good time experimenting with configurations.


----------



## Rondinko (Nov 26, 2019)

*29er plus vs 26x4*

Is the 29er plus worth the price vs 26x4 for bike packing and long rides.


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

Rondinko said:


> Is the 29er plus worth the price vs 26x4 for bike packing and long rides.


In my experience, 29x3 is better in every situation compared to 26x4, other than deep snow.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

*Real quick question guys,*

Which brake adapter to use post mount to post mount for a RSD Mayor V3 frame with 180mm rotor and a quad piston Shimano XT caliper... possibly in orange?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I didn't use adaptors on the V3 since I had 160mm rotors on the shelf. 4 pot Hopes are like installing F 350 Superduty brakes on a Toyota SR5...
Options for orange adaptors, rattle can or loco anodizer/powdercoater.

On the topic of the Mayor and plus... Since I bought a fatbike and three plussers and a midfat, no need to downsize the fatass mayor.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> I didn't use adaptors on the V3 since I had 160mm rotors on the shelf. 4 pot Hopes are like installing F 350 Superduty brakes on a Toyota SR5...
> Options for orange adaptors, rattle can or loco anodizer/powdercoater.
> 
> On the topic of the Mayor and plus... Since I bought a fatbike and three plussers and a midfat, no need to downsize the fatass mayor.


I have 4 pot XT's, also find Crayola markers anodize wonderfully once paint is stripped, painting or powdercoating aluminum requires an etching primer... hoping to find something off the shelf.

Yeah, it's a fat bike. No need for ice tech since it operates at slow speeds during cooler months one would assume. However, like many my DT/Swiss BR2250's and Grip Studded Snowhsoe 2XL's get swapped out for DT/Swiss hubs laced to WTB 29er hoops with either Maxxis made Bontrager XR2's or XR4's for bikepacking or trail riding.

Loaded up for bikepacking it can weigh with winter gear and 2XL's about 53 lbs. A bit less for fair weather. I also commute and haul a BOB or DIY trailer with huge plastic bin. I don't DH, Enduro, or Freeride the thing and do love rocky tech, so 203's are out and 180's are quite powerful.

Off the shelf 160's in the rear are fine for general fat biking. However given my mass, the mass of the loaded bike, bikepacking or trail riding, 180's front and rear are actually the sensible way to go given this particular RSD Mayor's applications. You see, 70% of braking is indeed in the front, generally to slow before a sharp turn. The larger rotor up front offers more leverage. The 4 pot caliper offers better modulation as it is less grabby than a shimano 2 pot. It's XT, not a heavy Saint or Zee caliper. The other reason to run a larger rotor is for heat dissipation. Reducing the temp by 30° produces a 10% increase in power.

Now, realize that though the rear brake is not responsible for rapid deceleration as the front is, but the tendency is to drag the rear more often to scrub speed to harmonize with the flow... that means that even if the use is more subtle, it's more sustained as is the heat generated and less consistent the braking over the course of the ride. Now that you understand the relevance and context of the question perhaps you could reserve the dismissal for someone to actually answer what post mount adapter would work with a 180mm rotor for 4 pot XT calipers on a Mayor V3, (it is my SUV)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

With the placement of the brake mount in the triangle, I never tried larger rotors since it appeared to be very tight and constrained. With that said, yus, I dismissed 180 and larger for ease of accesss and maintenance. With my V4, the rear brake position will be doable.

On the adapter, if you hit up the LBS, perhaps they have various post to post adapters available. Sometimes a takeoff makes it to the bin and they would be kind enough to give it to ya.








Hope disc adapter chart. Click image for larger view.

My fatbike is a rock crawler at all times. I ride deer trails and other unimproved terrain with a Mayor V3 and V4. 
Trailers without brakes? Hope V Twin makes that a thing of the past. That trailer load on a descent can be cantankerous without trailer brakes. Food for thought.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I went with 2 pot hopes, but because hope brakes in general are down on power compared to others due to their lesser hydraulic mechanical advantage, I over-rotored it, with 200 on the front and 180 on the rear. I do a lot of steep road hill climbs for training and they are definitely helpful there.

It's just a 20mm IS adapter, I don't think it matters on if it's F or R. Sometimes you run into issues with certain brakes hitting the adapter, more common with 4-pots. I can post a picture later.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> With the placement of the brake mount in the triangle, I never tried larger rotors since it appeared to be very tight and constrained. With that said, yus, I dismissed 180 and larger for ease of accesss and maintenance. With my V4, the rear brake position will be doable.
> 
> On the adapter, if you hit up the LBS, perhaps they have various post to post adapters available. Sometimes a takeoff makes it to the bin and they would be kind enough to give it to ya.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, I get that. Very envious of the V4!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Jayem said:


> I went with 2 pot hopes, but because hope brakes in general are down on power compared to others due to their lesser hydraulic mechanical advantage, I over-rotored it, with 200 on the front and 180 on the rear. I do a lot of steep road hill climbs for training and they are definitely helpful there.
> 
> It's just a 20mm IS adapter, I don't think it matters on if it's F or R. Sometimes you run into issues with certain brakes hitting the adapter, more common with 4-pots. I can post a picture later.


Oddly the shop I wrenched for doesn't stock brake adapters, it's infuriating. Also, Amazon is often cheaper than whole sale distributors!!!

I couldn't just pull one off a wall and compare. I purchased one and it didn't appear like it would accommodate the 4 pot caliper. It will and looks like it will fit both the rear frame mount and the Wren fork! Thanks for the help guys!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YC2QH28/


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

AllMountin' said:


> Can we talk for just a moment about how annoying the v3 rear brake mount is?  That rear bolt hole... I use a long reach hex bit, attached to a long wrench extension, and it still conflicts with the seat stay, resulting in a slightly imperfect angle. I bought special tools, just for it. Trail side repair... 1/4 turn at a time?!?
> 
> Great bike though.


The best tool for accessing the rear brake on an RSD Mayor V3 is a ratchet with thumb wheel and a 6" long 5mm hex bit.

For trail side repair, grind down an old ball end 5mm L bend so the short side is about 8mm long. That tucks up under the stay to break it free and the ball end gets you the rest of the way. It's cheap, light, and compact for travel.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> With the placement of the brake mount in the triangle, I never tried larger rotors since it appeared to be very tight and constrained. With that said, yus, I dismissed 180 and larger for ease of accesss and maintenance. With my V4, the rear brake position will be doable.
> 
> On the adapter, if you hit up the LBS, perhaps they have various post to post adapters available. Sometimes a takeoff makes it to the bin and they would be kind enough to give it to ya.
> 
> ...


I got 2 of these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YC2QH28

They're cheap & werx gud. Also, colors!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

What the hell are you doing to a Mayor that needs rear caliper tweaking on the trail?? Do the install and adjustment properly and you can leave it alone for ages.

KB1JKI, the adapters look rather nice. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm thinking of buying a Mastadon to replace my CF fork on the v4. 
Alex equips them with the 100mm EXT version, which seems to raise the front a bit (even accounting for sag). So my gut tells me to get the 100mm EXT.

But does anyone recommend installing the 120mm (extendable to 140mm)? I know it would make STA and HTA slacker, and the standover and BB would be higher. Obviously now would be the time to decide either way. 

and for the people that started with a CF fork, and then went Mastodon: do you end up swapping forks seasonally, or do you just end up suing the Mastodon all year? 

(I read the entire thread a long time ago, but didn't want to re-reread the entire thread in case the answer is here already)


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

HerrKaLeu said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Mastadon to replace my CF fork on the v4.
> Alex equips them with the 100mm EXT version, which seems to raise the front a bit (even accounting for sag). So my gut tells me to get the 100mm EXT.
> 
> But does anyone recommend installing the 120mm (extendable to 140mm)? I know it would make STA and HTA slacker, and the standover and BB would be higher. Obviously now would be the time to decide either way.
> ...


I got a 120mm non-ext mastodon a couple months ago for my V4. Plan to switch back to the CF when the dirt and chunk are covered. Really just got the sus fork for summer/fall because big hits and rock gardens were too much with the CF. Otherwise, I liked the CF better for pretty much everything else.

For me, I saw no advantage to the ext as I don't plan to ever run 140mm travel with a 27.5x4.5. If/when I do run some 27.5x4.5 I will just adjust the internals to prevent the tire from hitting the crown. Set up standard the fork for 140mm, adjust internals and basically the same as a 120mm ext. Same ride height, but probably get a a little more travel like 125-130 or so with the standard fork.

However, I think the ext at 120mm would be too much and jack up some of the handling. A to C is like 551mm for the ext at 120mm travel. At 20% sag that would be 527mm slackening the seat tube angle and raising the BB quite a lot vs the spec 490mm a to c with the CF.

Not sure why they would run the 100mm ext as the geo chart is set at a 490 fork length which is what the 100mm standard fork would be with 20% sag. The ext would be 510mm with 20% sag. I would much rather run the 120mm mastodon as I get 20mm more travel and the ride height ends up being lower than the 100mm ext. I run more like 25% sag so ride height ends up being only about 10mm more than the 490mm CF fork.

Eventually, I would like to get an angle adjust headset. I think slackening out the front end by 1.5* and running the standard fork at 140mm would make for one killer hardcore hardtail. That would preserve things like BB height and seat angle while allowing for 140mm travel and about a 65* HA with sag. Also plan to get a set of 29" wheels to run this set up for trail riding and park, although will still run fat as well for trails.

Edit: I should mention that I ordered a V5 frame which I feel will handle a slacker HA with an angle adjust head set better given the V5 has longer reach numbers. This should help to weight the front end more.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

singletrackmack said:


> I got a 120mm non-ext mastodon a couple months ago for my V4. Plan to switch back to the CF when the dirt and chunk are covered. Really just got the sus fork for summer/fall because big hits and rock gardens were too much with the CF. Otherwise, I liked the CF better for pretty much everything else.
> 
> For me, I saw no advantage to the ext as I don't plan to ever run 140mm travel with a 27.5x4.5. If/when I do run some 27.5x4.5 I will just adjust the internals to prevent the tire from hitting the crown. Set up standard the fork for 140mm, adjust internals and basically the same as a 120mm ext. Same ride height, but probably get a a little more travel like 125-130 or so with the standard fork.
> 
> ...


Why exactly do you like the CF better for outside single trail? Is the Mastadon too heavy or flexy? I switched from a fatbike with steelfork to the Mayor, and the CF fork (and geo) were significantly better. But I imagine suspension can be handy outside single track (frozen tracks etc.).

Thanks. I read in the Mastadon thread about the conversion of STD to take larger tires at the expense of travel. Honestly, I'm still confused and need to re-read. Sounds like they could just have made one model and let users adjust. I have 26x4.8 tires and may have future 27.5x4.5.

So does your 120mm STD now have a higher A-C than the CF fork?

Maybe my math is wrong, but the 100mm EXT is listed with AC of 530mm. If I subtract 25mm (25% sag of 100mm) I have an effective AC of 505mm, which is 15mm more than the CF fork (490mm). But RSD also lists 490mm for the 100mm travel. Where am I wrong?


----------



## majorjake (Sep 5, 2017)

I wish I'd known about the Mayor sooner, it looks like a great bike.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

HerrKaLeu said:


> Why exactly do you like the CF better for outside single trail? Is the Mastadon too heavy or flexy? I switched from a fatbike with steelfork to the Mayor, and the CF fork (and geo) were significantly better. But I imagine suspension can be handy outside single track (frozen tracks etc.).


I hate fork dive and would prefer rigid always. Cornering is unbelievably better with a fork that doesn't dive and tracks true. I don't want suspension unless it is absolutely needed, but in rock gardens and on big hits rigid is awful and on drops and jumps it's not safe. There are a lot of rock gardens, big hits, drops and jumps on my local trails.



HerrKaLeu said:


> Thanks. I read in the Mastadon thread about the conversion of STD to take larger tires at the expense of travel. Honestly, I'm still confused and need to re-read. Sounds like they could just have made one model and let users adjust.


Lawyers. Manitou doesn't want to get sued, so there can only be one maximum tire size a fork can run. If there is any possibility that a certain tire size could hit the crown in any configuration, then that tire size can't be recommended for the fork because people will run the wrong size tire in the wrong configuration and go flying over the handlebars because people are stupid. They will then sue manitou for making an unsafe product.



HerrKaLeu said:


> So does your 120mm STD now have a higher A-C than the CF fork?


Yes, but by only about 11mm with 25% sag. Mastodon std 120mm has a 531mm a to c and the CF is 490mm
120 x 25% = 30
531 - 30 = 501



HerrKaLeu said:


> Maybe my math is wrong, but the 100mm EXT is listed with AC of 530mm. If I subtract 25mm (25% sag of 100mm) I have an effective AC of 505mm, which is 15mm more than the CF fork (490mm). But RSD also lists 490mm for the 100mm travel. Where am I wrong?


490mm a to c is based off a standard 100mm fat bike fork, not just Manitou, but other forks as well. Even though you can get the mayor with the ext, that is not a common fork and is specifically made to run 27.5x4.5. Most people are not going to run the largest possible 27.5" tire and not everyone wants a Manitou. There are other popular fat bike forks that buyers may want to run including the more popular std mastodon so it makes sense to design the bike around a standard 100mm fork with sag as that is the most popular size fat bike fork.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

singletrackmack said:


> I hate fork dive and would prefer rigid always. Cornering is unbelievably better with a fork that doesn't dive and tracks true. I don't want suspension unless it is absolutely needed, but in rock gardens and on big hits rigid is awful and on drops and jumps it's not safe. There are a lot of rock gardens, big hits, drops and jumps on my local trails.
> 
> Lawyers. Manitou doesn't want to get sued, so there can only be one maximum tire size a fork can run. If there is any possibility that a certain tire size could hit the crown in any configuration, then that tire size can't be recommended for the fork because people will run the wrong size tire in the wrong configuration and go flying over the handlebars because people are stupid. They will then sue manitou for making an unsafe product.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. I'm also wondering if when I consider getting a 29+ wheelset along with the Mastodon, if it wouldn't make more sense to get a dedicated HT for not much more cost. Like an RSD Seargant that could run 27.5x4 or 29x3. Basically a mini-fat bike. N+1 and a bit narrower rear and BB aren't the worst. Once I spend the $ on a Mastadon, I think I'm sunk into the Mayor for trails. On the other hand, buying a Mastadon that could be a 140mm version in the future, i could move that over to an HT.

Edit: I understand the better riding with rigid. Most my riding isn't technical and the perfect Mayor design + CF works great. That all is local. I have 2 technical rocky/rooty trails that are an hour driving away that would require suspension. So depending on time/weather this isn't so many miles I ride. I kind of would loath to switch forks (adjust calipers etc.) more than seasonally. Swapping twice a year may be OK since that also services the headset, though.


----------



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

*My first fat bike - thanks to this thread*

I bought my first fat bike in preparation for a bikepacking trip this year. I decided on "The Mayor".

Came across this thread when researching and it gave me the insight I needed to pull the trigger. - Jay 

Thank you!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Quick pic of the mayor before dropping into pork shoulder right behind her. Then down to other connecting singletracks all the way to the lake 

This bike is awesome, but got a XXL V5 frame on order with more room for my long wingspan


----------



## kenstl17 (Oct 12, 2020)

singletrackmack said:


> Quick pic of the mayor before dropping into pork shoulder right behind her. Then down to other connecting singletracks all the way to the lake
> 
> This bike is awesome, but got a XXL V5 frame on order with more room for my long wingspan


Great looking bike! Regarding the XXL, what is your height and bike measured inseam? I am probably going to put an order in, other than the Kona, it looks like one of the longer frames.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Running 27.5 now on the V3, D5s on 75mm rims, gobs of clearance, could easily be running a "true" 5.0 or even a bit more.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

kenstl17 said:


> Great looking bike! Regarding the XXL, what is your height and bike measured inseam? I am probably going to put an order in, other than the Kona, it looks like one of the longer frames.


Ya, doesn't look too bad with the seat slammed and short stem. 
I am just under 6'4 and ride with the seat around 800mm high (measured from center of BB to top of the saddle) and run a 170mm dropper.

On a hardtail for pedaling, l now look for an ETT around 680mm or more with a seat angle about 74*. That allows me to run a stem as short as 35mm and still have room to move the seat around on the rails which can change the effective sta by quite a lot. I can run the sta steeper for summer/fall riding with more climbing/descending on steeper terrain, and a slacker sta for winter/spring riding on flatter terrain like snow and low elevations trails.

Kona is longer, but with a very steep head angle. 2021 Rocky Mtn blizzard and Norco Bigfoot are 2 other fatties to look at. Both have more modern HTAs as well as long ETTs allowing for more STA adjustments.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Got a couple rides in on my V4 SS Mayor now. These are definitely nice riding fatties and it will be a great addition to my Farley.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin good, nitrousjunky! 

Had the first good snowfall a couple weeks ago and it was a blast to break out the Mayor V4 and Sergeant V3 for side by side testing in 12-14" of fresh snow.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> Lookin good, nitrousjunky!
> 
> Had the first good snowfall a couple weeks ago and it was a blast to break out the Mayor V4 and Sergeant V3 for side by side testing in 12-14" of fresh snow.


How'd the Sarge compare with the VanHelgas?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nitrousjunky said:


> How'd the Sarge compare with the VanHelgas?


The VH's were doing quite well. Where 4.0 will shine is in conditions that do not require all out flotation. The ride was good with control and confidence that was surprising. Kinda handles like a plus with bonus traction and flotation. 4 PSI, 165# rider, away I go!

I think the Sarge V3 is a good choice for groomed and firm snow conditions. A little powder on top is a garnish that pleases a Sergeant and rider!

No, not a replacement for the Mayor, a good compliment but not replacement.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

How does the mayor & sergeant compare in general? I can't seem to find much info on the sergeant on RSD's site to compare. Edit: I was trying to look at the steel & it seems like the aluminum is only available now.


----------



## discreid (Feb 14, 2020)

*RSD Bikes "The Mayor"*

I rode the stock Mayor last winter and had a blast with my first fat bike. Can't wait for this season with some upgrades.

I have a few more weeks before I'm healed enough to ride outside after breaking my face and a few ribs. I got the Ti bar to match the new Ti plate in my face.

- Studded Wrathchilds setup tubeless 
- Absolute Black oval chainring 
- 180 mm OneUp dropper 
- OneUp composite pedals swapped to stainless pins
- WhyCycles Ti bar
- 40 mm Chromag stem
- Ergon grips


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Funoutside said:


> How does the mayor & sergeant compare in general? I can't seem to find much info on the sergeant on RSD's site to compare. Edit: I was trying to look at the steel & it seems like the aluminum is only available now.


Mayor and Sergeant had been offered in either aluminum or Ti in the past. It looks like Mayor will continue to be offered in Ti but has not been true for the Sergeant.

Both can run 27.5 however, the Sergeant is limited to 4.0 and is 83mm BB vs. the Mayor @ 4.5/4.8 for tires and 100mm BB. Both have sliding dropout, standard.
Now for the ride...

The Mayor outperforms many options on the market in its class. The Sergeant is a plusfat! This hybrid between plus and fat is excellent for many terrain conditions out there. My experience is on a V3 equipped with 70mm rims since I have zero desire to put 4.0's on i45's, it's just too 90's with 2.3's on i19's! Fuggeddabouddit, no go!
Back on topic... With the Alexrims being very light for a 70mm rim and letting the tire be a tire instead of a razor blade, I find the bike to feel more like riding a plus than a fat in every way. Lighter than a 4.8/4.5 bike within reason on build and budget. Better fuel economy and can still do quite well in fatbike territory. Will it replace the true fatbike? No. But, it can be another option that has much to offer.

Two Mayors and two Sergeants infest my home.

Sergeant V1 and V3. Mayor V3 and V4.



discreid said:


> I rode the stock Mayor last winter and had a blast with my first fat bike. Can't wait for this season with some upgrades.
> 
> I have a few more weeks before I'm healed enough to ride outside after breaking my face and a few ribs. I got the Ti bar to match the new Ti plate in my face.
> 
> ...


I wanna see pix of your face in a cast!!! 
I can vouch for the fractured ribs and at that time had no idea they could be dislocated... Fvcking pain? Well, yaaa.

Bike goes on shopping spree, comes home with a bag full of Ti parts, owner gets jealous and goes out, gets injured with the intent of getting some Ti of his own. Now to heal up and go enjoy that bitchen blue Mayor! Speedy healing, my friend.


----------



## reckhard (Sep 26, 2014)

*mayor may be for sale soon*

The mayor is still going strong but I just placed an order for a whole lot of chinese carbon fat bike parts. In the meantime fat bike season is in full swing in Edmonton...
This one will be for sale in December...


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

@Banshee thank you. Now you have me thinking about a Sarge with 27.5x4.0 tires. Could be some good fun on the dunes & beach.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Funoutside said:


> @Banshee thank you. Now you have me thinking about a Sarge with 27.5x4.0 tires. Could be some good fun on the dunes & beach.


No worries! The midfAt setup is a great way to experience the Sergeant. Optionally, 29+ can make it different and either way can be bikepacking ready as well.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I noticed that. Which do you prefer mtbing with the Sarge or Mayor?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Funoutside said:


> I noticed that. Which do you prefer mtbing with the Sarge or Mayor?


That is quite the tossup! It is more dependent on terrain and such. Sometimes I wanna drive the hardcore rock crawler and sometimes I wanna drive the street legal one, so to speak.

The location with deep and loose ground, the Mayor is without a doubt more adept. The Sergeant is an excellent choice for a longer ride with mixed terrain and perhaps some tarmac as well. Sarge does get better fuel economy even with spongy tires.

The last answer is eenie, meanie, miney, moe mostly!

Frankly, I love em both!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Is the fuel economy better due to weight or because of another reason?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Funoutside said:


> Is the fuel economy better due to weight or because of another reason?


I would say they are fairly close in terms of weight. Sarge is a little better in terms of lower rolling resistance and taller gearing.


----------



## bergsnj (Oct 2, 2018)

Still loving my mayor after a year of riding. it's a trail bike that happens to be fat.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bergsnj said:


> Still loving my mayor after a year of riding. it's a trail bike that happens to be fat.


The Mayor is one of the finest fatbikes out there! The ride experience and enjoyment never gets old. Interestingly, I have never had a desire to convert my Mayor to a plus. The fat is too enjoyable. Sure, I have a few pair of tires for different terrain and snow vs. dirt but all are 4.8.


----------



## jarude87 (Nov 18, 2020)

*N=1?*

Considering a V5 Mayor preorder as N=1.

Primary application is easy flat stuff, some trails, and year-round kid hauling. We don't get a ton of snow here (SW Ontario) but would rather have the option to go fat as needed, rather than be stuck inside on the fun snowy days.

I'm a "steel is real" type so I first thought about the Surly Wednesday but I have a hard time paying +$350 for cool purple steel but an otherwise inferior spec to the Mayor. It does have mega brazeons and narrower Q factor though which is nice.

My hesitation with the Mayor is that it could be too much of a lumbering, ponderous beast. The wide Q factor throws me off too. And the whole alu vs steel bit.

I want to emphasize I'm no MTBer so I don't especially need max shreddiness or anything - just a solid value bike that's fun to ride all year and stable enough to haul kids. Not interested in upgrading - it's gotta be the right spec out of the box.

Without being able to ride one - is the Mayor what I'm looking for, or should I be looking elsewhere?


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

jarude87 said:


> Considering a V5 Mayor preorder as N=1.
> 
> Primary application is easy flat stuff, some trails, and year-round kid hauling. We don't get a ton of snow here (SW Ontario) but would rather have the option to go fat as needed, rather than be stuck inside on the fun snowy days.
> 
> ...


Mayor is the answer if you want a full fat bike. But if you want a narrower bike, a " skinny" fat bike with 157mm hub and 83mm BB like the RSD Sargant may be worth to look at.

Obviously the skinny will be limited in heavy duty fatbiking, like in snow.


----------



## jarude87 (Nov 18, 2020)

HerrKaLeu said:


> Mayor is the answer if you want a full fat bike. But if you want a narrower bike, a " skinny" fat bike with 157mm hub and 83mm BB like the RSD Sargant may be worth to look at.
> 
> Obviously the skinny will be limited in heavy duty fatbiking, like in snow.


Thanks. I should've mentioned I have some 26x4.6" studded tires I was gifted that I want to put to good use, so am only considering full fat.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jarude87 said:


> Considering a V5 Mayor preorder as N=1.
> 
> Primary application is easy flat stuff, some trails, and year-round kid hauling. We don't get a ton of snow here (SW Ontario) but would rather have the option to go fat as needed, rather than be stuck inside on the fun snowy days.
> 
> ...


Frankly, I wouldn't let of my Mayors. If you want a versatile, comfortable bike, the Mayor is every bit that. 
I'll say, I have zero interest in running anything other than 26 x 4.8 or 27.5 x 4.5 on the Mayor since I intentionally purchased a fatbike. I find the fat is just too enjoyable to screw around with narrower tires when the expectation is fat n plush when I ride the Mayor. I once tried 4.0's and couldn't wait to let the air out of them and inflate some 4.8's.

The Mayor doesn't require a hard core MTB'r, just a rider that wants to pedal and explore for fun. With fat, unless you overinflate the tires, good luck discerning steel, ti and aluminum differences! This is NOT a road bike with 23mm rock hard tires but a fatbike with 6 or 8 PSI in massive, soft, luxurious tires... 
Q factor... This is a tough one snice I am perfectly oblivious to the Mayor's 100mm and 210mm Q difference from the Middlechild that has a 73mm BB. 
On Q, look at how you walk... Do you scrub your feet together in your stride? When you stand, facing someone during conversation, are your feet against one another or spread apart? That may give some insight in terms of whether Q will go noticed or unnoticed. The true answer is a real world pedal on a bike with similar Q.

As the Mayor is specced outta the box, upgrades can hold until a component is used up, lest you enjoy showering a bike in gifts, of which I plead guilty as charged!!

Bottom line, I love my V3 and V4! Their ability to ride anywhere is what makes them who they are. Can you say Jeep?? They do not require snow, they require a rider with imagination and the "explorer" mindset.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome fun today. Longer front with a slacker HTA really allows me to weight the front tire making for a fun ride getting the rear wheel to drift around corners. Weird feeling at first, but super fun.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mack, I've been too lazy to swap the winter tires on the Mayor... That is leading to some fun and trialsy fatness. 
Looks like you're having a great time with your bike and getting some snow between the treads. Get after it, brother!


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

jarude87 said:


> Considering a V5 Mayor preorder as N=1.
> 
> Primary application is easy flat stuff, some trails, and year-round kid hauling. We don't get a ton of snow here (SW Ontario) but would rather have the option to go fat as needed, rather than be stuck inside on the fun snowy days.
> 
> ...


So what did you do?

I'm kinda in same boat .

I'm looking @ the Farley , Mukluk and Growler stout.

I wanted the wozo or woo but they are out- the Farley runs small but good specs, the Mukluk is a tad bigger but low end specs and the Growler is $$ expensive.

The rsd comes in xxl but it's frame doesn't seem high end - it's holding me up. 
If it were steel I'd own it by now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Just found out the Mayor is now not arriving until the very end of January. I appreciate their situation but this is edging towards deal-killer for those of us with only a 3 month winter. My motivation to stay in the pre-order is that the Mayor in XXL is the only fat bike to fit me and all of them are spoken for.



TheNatureBoy said:


> So what did you do?
> 
> I'm kinda in same boat .
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Crockpot2001 said:


> Just found out the Mayor is now not arriving until the very end of January. I appreciate their situation but this is edging towards deal-killer for those of us with only a 3 month winter. My motivation to stay in the pre-order is that the Mayor in XXL is the only fat bike to fit me and all of them are spoken for.


All xxl are out ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

It is my understanding they are all spoken for BUT I also saw where they stopped taking pre-orders due to drive trail availability for 12 spds. Maybe that skews the view. I ordered in September, I think, and just got the base rigid model with 11 speed.



TheNatureBoy said:


> All xxl are out ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

The drop down says 2 clear cost xxl frame only are available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

For those that inflate the tires on a 4.8 fatbike to 30 PSI which is ludicrous in the first place, you might feel the difference in steel vs. aluminum... Remember, these are not road bikes with 23mm wide tires! My MiddleChild is steel and wears exclusively 3.0's... For all I know, it's made of tungsten, or maybe wet noodles... The 3.0's mask the feel that small tire bikes cannot since the tires and wheels will cause illusion.

What is or is not "high end"? Subjective statement, perhaps. It is an aluminum frame with sliding dropout as a standard feature. Through axle is a given these days on anything worthy. Please describe what might make this frame lesser.

With the scamdemic or what ever you feel like calling it, sourcing parts for anything under the sun has been drastically affected by nations under house arrest. So many countries have had partial and total shutdowns that have made life difficult for operations like RSD to simply function. Local bike shops are looking like they are going out of business My electronic business is suffering since I cannot obtain components for some of the products... Go figure! I feel the same pain that Alex is feeling lately with being sidelined by circumstance.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Bummer about the further delay. Love the V4, but being an XL it is small for me. Oh well, I've made due with bikes that are too small for about 30 years now, what's another 2 or 3 months?

Had a blast on yesterday's turkey ride.


----------



## reckhard (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyone have their frame welds crack on their Mayor? 







Mine is a 2015 and I'm pretty disappointed, I'm an older guy, less that 180lbs geared up and do not ride it hard (I do ride it often, but only in the winter - it's a snow only bike). Not sure if it's even safe to ride. Any idea of the warranty RSD has? I haven't tried to contact them yet - wondering if it's worthwhile given it's a 5 year old bike...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

reckhard, Alex will take care of ya. Email him with those pix. While this is the exception, there is a warranty.

How much seat post is in this bike? That actually looks as though the post ends right at the top of the junction.


----------



## reckhard (Sep 26, 2014)

*Great customer service*

Well I got in touch with Alex at RSD and he was able to help me out!!! After digging deep into the receipt archive I was able to find my original receipt and a few days later a shiny new frame was on my doorstep. I built it up and took it for a ride today and it's as good as ever. Raw turned to Black to add to my collection of black bikes.,,









A big thank you to Alex for great customer service and standing behind their product even though the bike was nearly 6 years old.



reckhard said:


> Anyone have their frame welds crack on their Mayor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

reckhard said:


> Well I got in touch with Alex at RSD and he was able to help me out!!! After digging deep into the receipt archive I was able to find my original receipt and a few days later a shiny new frame was on my doorstep. I built it up and took it for a ride today and it's as good as ever. Raw turned to Black to add to my collection of black bikes.,,
> 
> A big thank you to Alex for great customer service and standing behind their product even though the bike was nearly 6 years old.


Glad you took the time and got it sorted! Back on the fAt, where you belong...
They are of the few honest bike companies and do what they promise. Alex is honorable even if I do razz him for being a slacker! 
The fact that RSD is behind us with out bikes and actually follows through is why I firmly believe in their bikes and that northern neighbor.

On the topic of Mayors... Cannot get enough of my two Mayors! They are hella fun and I enjoy the ride, be it dirt, snow, sand or anywhere for that matter. They are a pleasure to just get out and ride and be silly from time to time along the way.


----------



## habaden (Sep 16, 2019)

Does anyone know if the v5 can be run with 27.5in wheels? if so what is the maximum width?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

habaden said:


> Does anyone know if the v5 can be run with 27.5in wheels? if so what is the maximum width?


27.5 x 4.5 will work with V4 and V5. I think the 4.5 is the fattest in 27.5 at this point.


----------



## habaden (Sep 16, 2019)

BansheeRune said:


> 27.5 x 4.5 will work with V4 and V5. I think the 4.5 is the fattest in 27.5 at this point.


Do you know with 4.5s if there is clearance for studs in the tires?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

habaden said:


> Do you know with 4.5s if there is clearance for studs in the tires?


There is adequate clearance. Of course the sliders are going back to accommodate the bFat.
At the moment, I am running my V4 as a 26 x 4.8. Sliders are slammed forward and the clearance is stupid huge. I can get my 2XL in there without moving the sliders but it is silly close and I would move it back to center if slider travel for additional clearance. XL's on 100mm rims, I'm not fvcking around here! And Terrene claims their J5 is the fattest on the market. Need to verify that one tho'.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Just put my pre-order in for a V5 Mayor frame. It checks all the boxes for me in terms of weight, geo and part compatibility. Just curious about sizing - at a bit over 6 ft., I ordered a size large and am hoping that fits me okay.

Very stoked to have fat bike coming that will actually be fun to ride. Stoked!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

habaden said:


> Do you know with 4.5s if there is clearance for studs in the tires?


There is plenty of clearance for studs. These pics are with the sliders almost slammed. I'm debating a V5 myself, but keep in mind the larger 27.5x4.5 tires are going to have to be at almost full CS length (as the tire will hit the seat tube and/or possibly the seat stay brace).


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Finally put on the 2XL snowshoes on. Love how big they are and easily fit on the Mayor.


----------



## sptimmy43 (Jul 27, 2018)

I was able to secure a preorder for a v5 frame/carbon fork. The Mayor will be my first fatbike. I am trying to decide whether I want to go with 27.5 wheels or 26. The bike will be a year round bike to compliment my FS bike and will likely see mostly dirt. It snows here (NJ) but opportunities for snow riding will most likely be few and far between. With the carbon fork, will I need 26 x 4.8 to comfortably ride trails in the summer? Does 27.5 x 3.8 have enough “cush?” Reading above it seems as if 27.5 x 4.5 will fit with no issues, despite the disclaimer on the RSD website. I don’t really want 2 wheelsets. It would be great to have one wheelset and switch tires seasonally, as needed. Before deciding on The Mayor I was considering a Dude or Farley, both of which now come 27.5 x 3.8....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

sptimmy43 said:


> I was able to secure a preorder for a v5 frame/carbon fork. The Mayor will be my first fatbike. I am trying to decide whether I want to go with 27.5 wheels or 26. The bike will be a year round bike to compliment my FS bike and will likely see mostly dirt. It snows here (NJ) but opportunities for snow riding will most likely be few and far between. With the carbon fork, will I need 26 x 4.8 to comfortably ride trails in the summer? Does 27.5 x 3.8 have enough "cush?" Reading above it seems as if 27.5 x 4.5 will fit with no issues, despite the disclaimer on the RSD website. I don't really want 2 wheelsets. It would be great to have one wheelset and switch tires seasonally, as needed. Before deciding on The Mayor I was considering a Dude or Farley, both of which now come 27.5 x 3.8....


The Mayor is good for nearly all of the 4.5 tires available. 3.8 is significantly less flotation than either 4.5 or 4.8. How do I know this?? Because Sarge III said so... My Sergeant V3 is equipped with AlexRims Blizzerk 27.5 x 70 rims and FBR 3.8's as well as Van Helga 4.0's. The Mayor is running 4.8 only at this point. With that said... I had the opportunity to test both bikes in 12-14" brand spakin' fresh snow. There is a good rideability to the 3.8's but the 4.8's have better propulsion, flotation and traction. The 3.8's are still a very well suited contender, needless to say.
The Mayor wears Jumbo Jim Liteskin 4.8's for summer and Surly Bud/Lou for winter duty. Bud & Lou are always ridden with low pressure and have at minimum of two wrinkles and maximum flotation, nearly flat.
The Mayor, all fat, all the time. Sarge, all midfAt, all the time.

Plussers are Sarge V1, Wildcat V1 and Middlechild V1. It's all about 3.0 with these bikes cause 2.6 is minus.

Gotta love Singletackmack and the maxifat!! Way to go...


----------



## majorjake (Sep 5, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> I had the opportunity to test both bikes in 12-14" brand spakin' fresh snow.


You must be an absolute ox, that's a lot of snow to be riding through.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sptimmy43 (Jul 27, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> 27.5 x 4.5 will work with V4 and V5. I think the 4.5 is the fattest in 27.5 at this point.


You sure? The specs on the v5 show the chainstays are 435-450mm. Thats significantly shorter than v4 which is 450-465mm.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

majorjake said:


> You must be an absolute ox, that's a lot of snow to be riding through.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Fresh, fluffy, mmmmmm tasty, powder is an easy ride. Sure, you stomp pedals into it but easy deed, indeed! 
Keeping in mind, the Mayor is a Jeep on two wheels thus, geared low for Jeepin' don'tcha know!! definitely geared too low for the bike path so pissin off roadies requires the Middlechild. Fortunately, the snow plow hadn't been through the neighborhood to ruin a good thing!



sptimmy43 said:


> You sure? The specs on the v5 show the chainstays are 435-450mm. Thats significantly shorter than v4 which is 450-465mm.


I can damn near run my 2XL's with the sliders slammed forward, so yeah, might hafta move em for 27.5 x 4.5's. (V4)
The V5 yoke is deeper than the V4's but gets a little closer to the back side of the seat tube. That was part of the redesign to shorten the rear end. Move the gusset in the yoke closer to the BB shell to allow for clearance for flubber. The V5 revision still requires experimenting with tire fitment.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

FYI all, Feb 28 is the new, new date. 

"Despite the many and lengthy delays hampering bike industry supply chains, we have managed to complete production on the new Mayor V5, only to now be plagued with shipping delays. Bikes are in transit from Taiwan, but due to the immense backlog, we are now anticipating a delivery date of February 28. While we had hoped to avoid any further delays, we have learned that these circumstances are simply beyond our control, and we thank you for your patience and understanding."









Mayor V5 Aluminum - Fat Bike | Mountain Bikes Toronto | Online Bicycle Store - RSD Bikes







rsdbikes.com


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I think I ordered mine in early October. Had to bail by December. Went with a builder in the US for just the frame. Guess what? Same, even though made in the USA and a lot more $$$. 3 weeks late now. I think Alex at RSD has done the very best possible since they are made overseas.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

singletrackmack said:


> FYI all, Feb 28 is the new, new date.
> 
> "Despite the many and lengthy delays hampering bike industry supply chains, we have managed to complete production on the new Mayor V5, only to now be plagued with shipping delays. Bikes are in transit from Taiwan, but due to the immense backlog, we are now anticipating a delivery date of February 28. While we had hoped to avoid any further delays, we have learned that these circumstances are simply beyond our control, and we thank you for your patience and understanding."
> 
> ...


Ugh this is frustrating. I have parts ready for my V5 just sitting here.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Go figure! With lead times for components being as much as two years, we're in for a regular **** show. Folks like Alex are stuck in the middle since they cannot get the goods. Sure, frames have a delay but good God! Need a drive train? good luck with that. 

Fortunately, my bike that has a drive train that was remanned 20 year ago is still in good health. 

Keep what ya have in good shape while you wait for the batch of V5's to get shipping.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Out on the V4 again today, but we need some snow bad. Big 2XL snowshoes fit just fine in the shortest 450mm chain stay setting and definitely makes a difference vs the 465 setting with rear wheel traction on the icy bits.

I wonder how short I will be able to run these snow shoes on the new V5 with the 435-450mm stays and steeper seat angle from 73 to 74*? I am guessing the tire will hit the seat post in the shortest 435 setting.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Go figure! With lead times for components being as much as two years, we're in for a regular **** show. Folks like Alex are stuck in the middle since they cannot get the goods. Sure, frames have a delay but good God! Need a drive train? good luck with that.
> 
> Fortunately, my bike that has a drive train that was remanned 20 year ago is still in good health.
> 
> Keep what ya have in good shape while you wait for the batch of V5's to get shipping.


After speaking to a few of my long time bike shop buddies, I should be happy to be getting any fat bike frame this year. They say most are sold out for the season. I still have my current, boat anchor fatty to ride at least.

lt'll be have a nice new fat bike just in time for mud season.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ugh, mud...

This scamdemic has been a great big disaster to say the least as far as bikes and parts are concerned.


----------



## sptimmy43 (Jul 27, 2018)

So... How good is the Mayor with 29x3 plus tires? I’m thinking this could be a good way to set it up for warm weather riding, maybe even SS. Does the geo lend itself being essentially a 29er? And since there is not gonna be a Mayor in my garage for another month, at least, seems like it could be fun to talk about...


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

@BansheeRune...this is a bicycle discussion forum. Is it really necessary you push your unsubstantiated opinion about covid in EVERY SINGLE post you make?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

sptimmy43 said:


> So... How good is the Mayor with 29x3 plus tires? I'm thinking this could be a good way to set it up for warm weather riding, maybe even SS. Does the geo lend itself being essentially a 29er? And since there is not gonna be a Mayor in my garage for another month, at least, seems like it could be fun to talk about...


There are quite a few Mayor owners that are doing multiple wheelsets for the 29+ and fat option. I have yet to do the deed since I have three plussers, one is a singlespeed HT, a geared HT and a full squish.
I say, experiment and have that fun time with various setups. Mayor V5 did make a couple minor changes to geo. 
V5's notable changes...
Shorter CS 435-450, from V4's 450-465
Longer reach 466, from V4's 456
Lower stack 591, from V4's 604

All in all, I find my V4 to be amazingly playful and fun. I treat it as I would a mountain bike in the summer and see it as a Jeep on two wheels.


----------



## sptimmy43 (Jul 27, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> There are quite a few Mayor owners that are doing multiple wheelsets for the 29+ and fat option. I have yet to do the deed since I have three plussers, one is a singlespeed HT, a geared HT and a full squish.
> I say, experiment and have that fun time with various setups. Mayor V5 did make a couple minor changes to geo.
> V5's notable changes...
> Shorter CS 435-450, from V4's 450-465
> ...


I don't have other plussers so this could end up as a bit of a swiss army knife for me. I've got a modern full squish trail bike to play on on if I want to get rowdy. The Mayor will see winter duty for sure but will be an alternate bike depending on my mood, weather, specific trails in the summer. No reason I can't ride it fully fat but It could be fun to throw 29+ on to further increase variety and options.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

sptimmy43 said:


> I don't have other plussers so this could end up as a bit of a swiss army knife for me. I've got a modern full squish trail bike to play on on if I want to get rowdy. The Mayor will see winter duty for sure but will be an alternate bike depending on my mood, weather, specific trails in the summer. No reason I can't ride it fully fat but It could be fun to throw 29+ on to further increase variety and options.


Frankly, I think of the wheelset option as a great way to change it up now and again. Experimenting is a blast. I say go for it and enjoy the ride!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## majorjake (Sep 5, 2017)

Spec change for pre-orders? Anyone know what was changed?

From their website:

January 31st, 2021 - Specs & Price Change Notice
Due to the extensive lead times being offered by certain components manufacturers, the original specifications/build kits for this bike have been changed. So that we may be able to deliver complete bikes as scheduled, per our shipping updates, certain parts have been swapped out for those with shorter lead times. In each case, we have attempted to make substitutions that do not compromise the integrity of each build. Pricing has changed accordingly.
Important: Notwithstanding any change of specifications, pricing on all bikes will have to be adjusted to reflect the increases in the cost of manufacturing and shipping. This is unfortunate, but no manufacturer - large or small - will be unaffected by the strain on the global supply chain. We are doing our absolute best to keep our costs and timelines as close to original estimates as possible.
The restrictions and delays that resulted from the pandemic, combined with the surge in demand, has not only tripled fabrication lead times, but it has also driven manufacturing costs up for frames and components. Every facet of the industry, from raw materials, processing and labour to shipping has been affected. While we have always strived to offer industry-leading value, our business model will no longer be sustainable without corollary price increases.
The price changes are effective immediately, and have been applied to all affected bikes, including those on pre-order.


----------



## sptimmy43 (Jul 27, 2018)

majorjake said:


> Spec change for pre-orders? Anyone know what was changed?
> 
> From their website:
> 
> ...


Looks like the frame price went up $40 US and the carbon fork price is unchanged. I pre-ordered the frame/fork combo so that's all I cam comment on.


----------



## caplainisano (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm in the same boat. Waiting on a V5 and considering a summer 29+ wheelset. Does anyone have any recommendations for a place/site to get reasonably priced wheels?


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

caplainisano said:


> I'm in the same boat. Waiting on a V5 and considering a summer 29+ wheelset. Does anyone have any recommendations for a place/site to get reasonably priced wheels?


I've posted this a couple times...this shop seems to specialize in fat bike wheelsets.





Sun Ringle SRC Hubs x Duroc 40 29+ Wheelset


Designed for snow, sand and trail, our fat bike wheels are built around Sun Ringle SRC hubs and 29" Sun-Ringle's Duroc 40 rims




www.fyxation.com


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

caplainisano said:


> I'm in the same boat. Waiting on a V5 and considering a summer 29+ wheelset. Does anyone have any recommendations for a place/site to get reasonably priced wheels?


Time to do the homework... Find the rim, hub and spokes you would like and go from there. Many reasonable options are out there.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Bumping this because the V5 frames and bikes should be shipping soon. Anyone hear anything more specific?

Its going to be mud season by the time I get my frame.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

VTSession said:


> Bumping this because the V5 frames and bikes should be shipping soon. Anyone hear anything more specific?
> 
> Its going to be mud season by the time I get my frame.


They are pretty solid with updates on their page though they are often filled with sadness.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Crockpot2001 said:


> They are pretty solid with updates on their page though they are often filled with sadness.


That is industry wide, unfortunately.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

VTSession said:


> Bumping this because the V5 frames and bikes should be shipping soon. Anyone hear anything more specific?
> 
> Its going to be mud season by the time I get my frame.


Got an email saying bikes/frames will be arriving between March 1st and 9th. Shipping out from there.


----------



## sptimmy43 (Jul 27, 2018)

VTSession said:


> Bumping this because the V5 frames and bikes should be shipping soon. Anyone hear anything more specific?
> 
> Its going to be mud season by the time I get my frame.


The email I got included an invoice to pay the balance owed and said bikes and frames were scheduled to arrive between March 9th and 19th.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> That is industry wide, unfortunately.


I ended up getting a Growler Stout. No delivery issues. Made in the USA. I hear wheels are tough to come by right now.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Crockpot2001 said:


> I ended up getting a Growler Stout. No delivery issues. Made in the USA. I hear wheels are tough to come by right now.


Many components are difficult to come by lately. Many frames from various manufacturers are difficult to get our hands on, just the same. At some point, folks are going with something they settled for as opposed to what they actually sought. 
So be it...


----------



## abcyclist (Jul 11, 2017)

Any Canadians or Americans still riding a V1 or V2 Mayor and want a free derailleur hanger? I got a warranty replacement frame and it uses a different style hanger. I have 2 used hangers in good shape that I could send through the mail. Seems a shame to throw them away if somebody could use a spare. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

abcyclist said:


> Any Canadians or Americans still riding a V1 or V2 Mayor and want a free derailleur hanger? I got a warranty replacement frame and it uses a different style hanger. I have 2 used hangers in good shape that I could send through the mail. Seems a shame to throw them away if somebody could use a spare. Send me a PM if you're interested.


Might wanna let Alex know that you have those...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Weather report is for a blizzard... The Mayor and Sarge III might get to ride the lowest tire pressure of the year tomorrow! 
Damn, I forgot what it was like to let air out of my tires during a ride. Hmmm, how many wrinkles do I need for this supposed snow job??
Alex, let's hear what you think!!!


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm sure many people already know how to clock the Maxle lever (to be in line with seatstay, for example). I didn't know how to do it and for a previous bike (Motobecane Sturgis) the TA cam lever was easier (or more obvious) to adjust than the SRAM maxle that comes with the Mayor. I found out you also can do it with he axle in the bike.

Adjusting the angle of a Rockshox Maxle Lite : Bermstyle


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I ordered my raw Mayor frame back in December and COVID related supply delays pushed the shipping back and back some more. Finally got my hands on it last week and got it built for a quick shakedown ride over the weekend.



















Night and day difference between this and my old Motobecane Lurch - lighter, slacker, longer and just more fun. It feels like my Chromag Surface more than any fat bike. Props to RSD for being one of the only manufacturers making an affordable fat bike frame with progressive geometry. This build is definitely not just for groomed snow riding; I'll be hitting the dirt hard with this.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

VTSession said:


> I ordered my raw Mayor frame back in December and COVID related supply delays pushed the shipping back and back some more. Finally got my hands on it last week and got it built for a quick shakedown ride over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1928982
> 
> ...


His eyes uncovered!! Welcome to the Mayoral team, VTSession! Yus, the Mayor does feel much more like a mountainbike than a typical fatbike due to the geometry and overall design. Beats the hell out of everyting in its class and price point by a long shot. Alex has done a great job in the design and details. Sliders as a standard was and is one of the best choices.
The adventure awaits. Just get out there and take the trail less traveled and you will see why I call these Jeeps, well, Jeeps.


----------



## bergsnj (Oct 2, 2018)

fat bike or trail bike? The answer is yes.......


----------



## hyt (Jul 12, 2020)

Jayem said:


> I went with 2 pot hopes, but because hope brakes in general are down on power compared to others due to their lesser hydraulic mechanical advantage, I over-rotored it, with 200 on the front and 180 on the rear. I do a lot of steep road hill climbs for training and they are definitely helpful there.
> 
> It's just a 20mm IS adapter, I don't think it matters on if it's F or R. Sometimes you run into issues with certain brakes hitting the adapter, more common with 4-pots. I can post a picture later.


Any issues at all so far with running a 200 up front on your Mayor (I'm assuming with the stock carbon fork)? RSD recommends 180 max but I want to "over-rotor" it as you called it, because I sometimes film family rides from the back with my right hand. Running Deore XT 2-pots. Ty!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

hyt said:


> Any issues at all so far with running a 200 up front on your Mayor (I'm assuming with the stock carbon fork)? RSD recommends 180 max but I want to "over-rotor" it as you called it, because I sometimes film family rides from the back with my right hand. Running Deore XT 2-pots. Ty!


I was running a salsa fork, so a little different. One issue was from running super lightweight rotors. If you are doing a lot of braking from high speed, those lightweight ashima rotors are just not sufficient, the bike will end up vibrating while braking hard and bringing the bike down undercontrol. This is more like when you are repeatedly going faster than 30mph and braking downhill, but something to keep in mind. I was trying to keep weight down, but also have enough power to control a very heavy rig, which it did work out mostly, but again, just keep in mind that braking from higher speed may require a more substantial rotor than what I was using.

But the other reason I over-rotored it is because Hopes are down on power compared to the same size shimano, so if you are looking at 4 pot shimanos, that'd be less of a reason for me to over-rotor it, again unless you are doing a lot heavier downhill braking from higher speeds (and then make sure you have a good substancial rotor, like icetech).


----------



## hyt (Jul 12, 2020)

Jayem said:


> I was running a salsa fork, so a little different. One issue was from running super lightweight rotors. If you are doing a lot of braking from high speed, those lightweight ashima rotors are just not sufficient, the bike will end up vibrating while braking hard and bringing the bike down undercontrol. This is more like when you are repeatedly going faster than 30mph and braking downhill, but something to keep in mind. I was trying to keep weight down, but also have enough power to control a very heavy rig, which it did work out mostly, but again, just keep in mind that braking from higher speed may require a more substantial rotor than what I was using.
> 
> But the other reason I over-rotored it is because Hopes are down on power compared to the same size shimano, so if you are looking at 4 pot shimanos, that'd be less of a reason for me to over-rotor it, again unless you are doing a lot heavier downhill braking from higher speeds (and then make sure you have a good substancial rotor, like icetech).


Ah, ok, thanks. Not really doing heavy loads or high speeds at the moment, just wanting a bit more braking from being limited at times to only the front brake. Using Centerlines too. I guess I'll listen to RSD and stick with a 180 in the front. Thanks again.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

hyt said:


> Ah, ok, thanks. Not really doing heavy loads or high speeds at the moment, just wanting a bit more braking from being limited at times to only the front brake. Using Centerlines too. I guess I'll listen to RSD and stick with a 180 in the front. Thanks again.


Another reason I was doing the large rotors is I was using the bike as my summer hill climbing training bike, which is on pavement, but I do several thousand feet climbs on steep roads. The result is I need a lot of braking capacity on the way down. One thing is for sure, little 6" rotors don't cut it on a fat-bike IMO. I think with 4 pot shimanos 180 should be fine.


----------



## kbeefy (Jul 7, 2020)

RSD bikes latest post on Instagram says Mayor v5 is delayed to mid-November. No real surprise there. I've got one on pre-order; crossing my fingers it'll arrive before the snow really starts to fall!


----------



## FatAK (Sep 19, 2021)

kbeefy said:


> RSD bikes latest post on Instagram says Mayor v5 is delayed to mid-November. No real surprise there. I've got one on pre-order; crossing my fingers it'll arrive before the snow really starts to fall!


I've been thinking about buying a Mayor V5 but I'm pretty sure the 27.5 x 4.5 Cake Eater tires will not clear the shorter 450mm max chain stays.

The Mayor V3 I recently built has fixed 470mm chain stays and with those Cake Eater tires installed, there is about 12mm of clearance on the chainstay, 10mm on the seat stay.

Won't keep me from buying a V5 though, just might have to settle for a lower profile 27.5in or 26in tire.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mayor gen 5 will take a 27.5 x 4.5 max and 26 x 5.05 max.

FatAK, looks like Carthy bars... Trials rider Jack Carthy used to ride competition with his bars rolled waaay forward.


----------



## FatAK (Sep 19, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Mayor gen 5 will take a 27.5 x 4.5 max and 26 x 5.05 max.
> 
> FatAK, looks like Carthy bars... Trials rider Jack Carthy used to ride competition with his bars rolled waaay forward.


I was in the middle of building there. I think I had some high rise Spank bars on temporarily. The finished bike ended up with Race Face Turbine R 35s.

The Cake Eaters have the largest diameter of any 27.5 x 4.5, even more than the Barbegazis. I just noticed your post about the V5 yoke being deeper. Hopefully that adds the additional clearance that would be needed.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FatAK said:


> I was in the middle of building there. I think I had some high rise Spank bars on temporarily. The finished bike ended up with Race Face Turbine R 35s.
> 
> The Cake Eaters have the largest diameter of any 27.5 x 4.5, even more than the Barbegazis. I just noticed your post about the V5 yoke being deeper. Hopefully that adds the additional clearance that would be needed.
> 
> View attachment 1950856


I thought so... The image just made me think of the trials rider. Many times, I have had bars thrown on during a build only to laugh at the position of em.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry to hijack this - or maybe its not really a jack... 

Hey B-Rune... have you ridden both the Mayor and the Sag (w say 27.5x4?) in deeper snow? Im looking at both and like the overall geo/flexibility of the sag, but want something decently capable w the mid fat when snow is covering the trails... for


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kamper11 said:


> Sorry to hijack this - or maybe its not really a jack...
> 
> Hey B-Rune... have you ridden both the Mayor and the Sag (w say 27.5x4?) in deeper snow? Im looking at both and like the overall geo/flexibility of the sag, but want something decently capable w the mid fat when snow is covering the trails... for


I have a Mayor V3 and V4. Love the stack of the V3 and love the sliders on the V4.
Sergeant V1 and V3. V3 went to an 83mm BB shell and 157mm axle to make midfat a more reliable option. V1 has the kinda stack that works well for my needs but midfat is less reliable.
Frankly, unless you are dealing with seriously deep snow, Sarge is awesome with Van Helga 4.0's on 70mm rims with a couple wrinkles in the sidewalls. They are amazingly capable but will never replace 4.8's. What I have come to really enjoy is several pair of tires to change up the bike on a moment's notice.

Tires hanging in the closet...

Van Helga 27.5 x 4.0 Jeepin, did I mention Sarge loves going Jeepin?!?! Deeper snow that doesn't quite call for the Mayor.
FBR 27.5 x 3.8 Mild snow conditions and sand.
Crux 27.5 x 3.25 General dirtin'.

A feature that was unexpected... Sarge feels more like a plus bike than a fat in terms of handling and feels snappy and nimble enough to keep the grin larger than a Cheshire Cat grin. 

Another move is 29 x 3.0 or 3.25 on i45's but that remains on hold until hubs and such are easier to latch my hooks on.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> I have a Mayor V3 and V4. Love the stack of the V3 and love the sliders on the V4.
> Sergeant V1 and V3. V3 went to an 83mm BB shell and 157mm axle to make midfat a more reliable option. V1 has the kinda stack that works well for my needs but midfat is less reliable.
> Frankly, unless you are dealing with seriously deep snow, Sarge is awesome with Van Helga 4.0's on 70mm rims with a couple wrinkles in the sidewalls. They are amazingly capable but will never replace 4.8's. What I have come to really enjoy is several pair of tires to change up the bike on a moment's notice.
> 
> ...


THANKS for the input BR!! Truly. I've been planning to buy a more winter oriented bike for oh - years! I feel like for me the slacker options would be preferred as most fat bikes have maintained the same geo for years without change. Maybe they work for the intended purpose with those geo? Maybe its time for some evolution ... If I were to go true fat - it would be the Mayor or the Wyatt. both offer 67deg HA. But the Sarge w 27.5x4 seems it would still check the boxes for winter for me - as Im not planning to "break trail" in deep snow, but ride my reg trails when there may be a bit of snow or muck thats too much for my Ripmo. That and some groomer snow trails. Thanks again!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kamper11, the best part of the Sergeant is the versatile tire options when maxi-fatness is less necessary.
Frankly, I love to ride the Mayor and Sergeant both, year round since they understand the word Jeep very, very well. Sure, the Middlechild and Wildcat are more rowdy but their ability to get into some of the places that fatter tires are able to go with ease makes for good times and a lovely changeup from the plusser experience. 

Groomed and 4" tires! Works great but is not for the faint of heart that are frightened by wrinkles in the sides of their tires! Keep the pressure low enough to get most of the tread zone in contact with the ground and the tire is at the point of offering its maximum flotation and will resist sinking into a proper groomed trail surface. A nice accessory is the Lezyne Micro Floor Drive XL pump so tweaking tire pressures is dauntless and actually part of a great adventure.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

kamper11 said:


> THANKS for the input BR!! Truly. I've been planning to buy a more winter oriented bike for oh - years! I feel like for me the slacker options would be preferred as most fat bikes have maintained the same geo for years without change. Maybe they work for the intended purpose with those geo? Maybe its time for some evolution ... If I were to go true fat - it would be the Mayor or the Wyatt. both offer 67deg HA. But the Sarge w 27.5x4 seems it would still check the boxes for winter for me - as Im not planning to "break trail" in deep snow, but ride my reg trails when there may be a bit of snow or muck thats too much for my Ripmo. That and some groomer snow trails. Thanks again!


IME, be careful with steeper STAs on hardtails, it's going to put more pressure on your wrists and IME, it's not a good feel on flat terrain. The HTA IME is also highly over-rated, as in that's generally not why people crash, it's because they let the bars/wheel go sideways, which is a lot more related to the bar width (control), weight shift, using a dropper post for weight-shift, and other factors. I don't see any reason to be putting a slack HTA on a fat-bike...


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Jayem said:


> IME, be careful with steeper STAs on hardtails, it's going to put more pressure on your wrists and IME, it's not a good feel on flat terrain. The HTA IME is also highly over-rated, as in that's generally not why people crash, it's because they let the bars/wheel go sideways, which is a lot more related to the bar width (control), weight shift, using a dropper post for weight-shift, and other factors. I don't see any reason to be putting a slack HTA on a fat-bike...


Totally agree with the STA part on a hardtail. The STA will get steeper when you ride it as the fork compresses.

As far as a slack HTA on a fat bike, what is slack?
A 70 degree HTA with a 100mm fork will end up at a 74 degrees or more when compressed. That performance is no good for any part of the trail and when pushing the bike it makes handling very difficult. Combine that with some of these super short front ends on old-school geo fat bikes and then you have an endo-machine when they get off the groomers.

If the fat bike is a hardtail, then the same thing will happen to the HTA as the STA and will get steeper as you ride. If only riding groomed trails, then no need for slacker. But if you are like me and live in the mountains and ride a fat bike year round and spend a lot time in the winter not on super smooth flat groomers, then something slacker than 68-71 is very beneficial. Also, slacker HTA (and longer CS) makes a fat bike so fun to rail flat, loose corners. That alone is worth it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Steep STA's and HTA's are for someone else... They can have em, all of em! I ride my Mayor year round and what matters most is rider comfort and the 78° STA is on the horizon at the moment and will be 95° before long.

Sliders are awesome for folks to play with CS length as well as setup as a one speed automatic. 

Old skewel fatties were bastardized grocery getters! No riding performance, let alone creature comfort since our knees were slamming up under the grips. Just nooooo...


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> Mayor gen 5 will take a 27.5 x 4.5 max and 26 x 5.05 max.
> 
> FatAK, looks like Carthy bars... Trials rider Jack Carthy used to ride competition with his bars rolled waaay forward.


Hello Mayor owners!! Can anybody confirm me that 27.5 x4.5 will fit a V5 Mayor? According to RSD website, 26x5.05 and 27.5 x 4 (on 50mm rim??) are max tire size.

I have a heavily modified 2015 Salsa Blackborrow (in fact only the frame and fork are original...). I still love this bike but maybe looking to to upgrade frame and fork. 

I ride a well maintained fat bike center (E47 in LacDelage, Quebec). Trails are tight twisty single track (snow) with lots of up and down (typically 600 to 850m over a 20 km ride). Another place were I ride (Sentiers du Moulin) they literally have "fatduro" trails. With experience, I found what worked great for my bike to enjoy those fast descent: running dropout in longest position (457mm), upgrading to a dropper post (I can only fit a 125mm external on my BB). My bike's reach is only 449mm. Being 6'2'', my two other bikes are 495 and 500mm reach. I sometime feel a little cramped on the bike and descents are sometime a bit sketch...

So I was thinking to maybe get a V5 Mayor in XL (reach 485, capability to run a longer internal dropper). I would move my parts for now (Raceface cranks, NX eagle derailler-cassette/gx shifter, SRAM Guide RE brakes, Dtswiss BR2250 wheelset, Terrene Johny5/Wazia studded tires, and sq-labs cockpit/saddle) but might try a 27.5 setup down the road... hence my question... Wouldn't mind running dropout in longest position.

Looking forward to ride reports from V5 owners when snow will be there... I know this geo is good on paper, particularly for a 4 season bike/trail duties (pretty similar to my hardtail) but for snow riding I'm not sure...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ummmm, yaaaa!

B4.5, 26 x 5.05, go to town!

V5 is a very minor change from V4. I am on a V4 and find it to be very snow capable and see the V5 as the same if not slightly better.


----------



## kbeefy (Jul 7, 2020)

LewisQC said:


> According to RSD website, 26x5.05 and 27.5 x 4 (on 50mm rim??) are max tire size.


I think that's a typo in the FAQ. On the "Specs and Geometry" page for the mayor it says that it'll take: 26×5.05in, 27.5×4.5in, 29x3in 

I'm REALLY hoping that the spec page is the right one, because I've got a v5 on order and I already bought the 27.5 wheelset with 27.5x4.5 tires to complement the stock 26x4.8 wheels.


----------



## bergsnj (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm sure any wheel/tire combo will fit with no problem. on my V4 with the 26 x 4.8 in the short chainstay position there is literally an inch or more of clearance everywhere. The tire clearance on the mayor is massive

edit: This guy put 27.5 x 4.5" tires on a V4 with no problem:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, let's look at it realistically, Alex would not downsize the Mayor in this lifetime!

When I load my 5.05's on my V4, there is room to spare in mid slider. With 4.8's slammed, there is enough room to drive a truck through the yoke without scraping the frame or tire.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I just pre-ordered an XL raw frame... Now I guess I'm gonna have to wait patiently for an ETA date. At least, I should have plenty of time to find a BB for my race face cranks and a dropper...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LewisQC said:


> I just pre-ordered an XL raw frame... Now I guess I'm gonna have to wait patiently for an ETA date. At least, I should have plenty of time to find a BB for my race face cranks and a dropper...


Congratz! The Mayor is a very capable bike that performs admirably. You will enjoy it on every ride!


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

27.5 x 4.5 Terrene Cake Eaters on Mulefat 80s do NOT fit the V5. The tire contacts the seat tube on the V5. Studded Bontrager Gnarwals 27.5 x 4.5 on Bontrager Jackalope 80mm rims fit with minimum clearance. The cake eaters are the biggest/tallest 27.5 x4.5 out there.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gonna hafta have a word with Alex! Now he's in trouble... 
Frankly, with the tire makers not knowing which end of a Vernier to pick up, it really is no surprise due to incompetence and no industry standardization of what a millimeter is. That is in the bicycle tire manufacturing segment, anyway! 
Tolerance is one thing but being off by three states, not so much


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Can someone on a V5 or V4 could mesure their rear brake hose? Since The Mayor is longer than my actual fat I’m not sure I’ll be able to just transfer brakes from one bike to another…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LewisQC said:


> Can someone on a V5 or V4 could mesure their rear brake hose? Since The Mayor is longer than my actual fat I’m not sure I’ll be able to just transfer brakes from one bike to another…



Oh heavens! A brake 'ose is cheaper than a new brake set, ami wrong?

~1400mm on my V4...


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah but the problem is availability… I might transfer my code R from my Ripmo to The Mayor and get some shimano 4 pistons for the Ripmo. I find it ode going from slx to code when riding my hardail then the Ripmo.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LewisQC said:


> Yeah but the problem is availability… I might transfer my code R from my Ripmo to The Mayor and get some shimano 4 pistons for the Ripmo. I find it ode going from slx to code when riding my hardail then the Ripmo.


I have 2 pot Hope on the Mayor at the moment but did have the Tech3 V4's on previously. That changed when Sunspot arrived and the Race 2 pots landed on the Mayor and the V4's landed on Sunspot. The mayor really didn't need F350 towing package brakes cause it is a Jeep doing less speed and all that jazz. 
The Race brake is just as freaking powerful but I think the duration of hard braking might be less so the Mayor is a candidate. Sunspot is a rowdy little fellow with a trialsy undertone. 
Sunspot needs not only the ability to endure long hard braking but also requires "holding power" for the trials part. Trials is harder on brakes and bikes than folks might realize! 

Now, enter the Ripmo! YAY A RIPMO!! \o/

That fellow is prolly going to benefit greatly by going to 4 pot brakes on every level! Speed, duration hard braking... It all adds up in quicker time than we might think! Great idea to go to a quality brake with strength and endurance to put up with a Ripmo egging you on! Yus, a Ripmo is a devious bike that encourages hellraising good times... Just sayin'! 

Hope the parts are readily available for you so the deed can be easily done.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> I have 2 pot Hope on the Mayor at the moment but did have the Tech3 V4's on previously. That changed when Sunspot arrived and the Race 2 pots landed on the Mayor and the V4's landed on Sunspot. The mayor really didn't need F350 towing package brakes cause it is a Jeep doing less speed and all that jazz.
> The Race brake is just as freaking powerful but I think the duration of hard braking might be less so the Mayor is a candidate. Sunspot is a rowdy little fellow with a trialsy undertone.
> Sunspot needs not only the ability to endure long hard braking but also requires "holding power" for the trials part. Trials is harder on brakes and bikes than folks might realize!
> 
> ...


My Code R are setup with 203mm galfer rotors and MTX ceramic brake pads. I'm generally quite please with this setup but the feeling is so different from my SLX on the hardtail that every time I switch from one bike to another, I almost end up missing a turn... I just think it's a little bit easier to work on shimanos so that's why I might go with XTs on my Ripmo... 

But my first choice would be to just transfer my Guide RE for now... Enough power, good performance in sub zero weather and 0$ cost


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LewisQC said:


> My Code R are setup with 203mm galfer rotors and MTX ceramic brake pads. I'm generally quite please with this setup but the feeling is so different from my SLX on the hardtail that every time I switch from one bike to another, I almost end up missing a turn... I just think it's a little bit easier to work on shimanos so that's why I might go with XTs on my Ripmo...
> 
> But my first choice would be to just transfer my Guide RE for now... Enough power, good performance in sub zero weather and 0$ cost


Any system with DOT fluid will have better function at less than optimal operating temps. 
The Code system does have some complex features and uses DOT which is ideal for cold temp use. Mineral oil, not so much. There is a reason trials riders run dexcool in their maggie HS33's! Coolant has been a good replacement for the mineral oil and trials doesn't generate the heat that mountain biking can. 

As for brake Performance in general, I can see how switching from bike to bike can lead to a an "oh no" moment! Been there with a few underperforming brakes in my time. Get on the bike and ride, play with the brakes long before it is time to rely on them for safety's sake!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Well, let's look at it realistically, Alex would not downsize the Mayor in this lifetime!
> 
> When I load my 5.05's on my V4, there is room to spare in mid slider. With 4.8's slammed, there is enough room to drive a truck through the yoke without scraping the frame or tire.


I was able to do the same on my XL V4 frame.



voob said:


> 27.5 x 4.5 Terrene Cake Eaters on Mulefat 80s do NOT fit the V5. The tire contacts the seat tube on the V5. Studded Bontrager Gnarwals 27.5 x 4.5 on Bontrager Jackalope 80mm rims fit with minimum clearance. The cake eaters are the biggest/tallest 27.5 x4.5 out there.
> View attachment 1955723
> View attachment 1955724


So, this got me concerned as I go my V5 last spring and haven’t had 5.05s on it yet. Decided to throw on the 5.05s as we are supposed to get some snow tonight and… *THEY DON’T FIT!!!!*
Hits the damn seat tube.





















BansheeRune said:


> Gonna hafta have a word with Alex! Now he's in trouble...


So, you mind having a word with Alex for me as well?

I am actually not sure what to do here. I got this frame to specifically run 5.05s in the winter same as I did on my V4. I bought the bike back in the spring, but didn’t know of this issue as I had no reason to run 5.05s until now. I will reach out to RSD to see what they have to say.

One solution I can think of, but not sure if possible, would be to make sliding drop-out inserts that are 10mm to 15mm longer. If they could do that, then all I would need to do is switch those with the ones on the frame now and the tire should fit fine.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

I can’t fit the 5.05s in with the stock 80mm rims so I doubt they will fit on 100mm rims 

Edit: I see in the specs they show “max tire size 26x 5.05” so I am not crazy. I was starting to think maybe I didn’t read up enough and the V5 wasn’t supposed to fit 5.05s


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

I run a V3 Mayor, I would be sad if the 5.05's didnt fit. Whole purpose of the bike for me.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> View attachment 1956052
> 
> 
> I can’t fit the 5.05s in with the stock 80mm rims so I doubt they will fit on 100mm rims


100's might bring the crown of the tire down just enough to clear. Dunno if it would be desireable tho'.

Houston, um, Alex, we have a prollem...


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Quick update:

I sent an email to RSD last night before I went to bed and had a response in my inbox before I woke up this morning at 6:30. Very happy they responded so quickly. They asked for some pictures and other info which I sent and I gave them some new info which I discovered shown below.

They said they have a V5 in their office right now with 5.05s on 100mm rims and it fits fine. My frame was the first batch of the V5 frames and not sure what “batch” they have in the office. Also, not sure what size they have in the office, but mine is an XXL, which shouldn’t matter, but you never know.

Finally, I still have my V4 frame as I was planning to sell it now, right before winter rather than last spring, so I placed the same wheel/tire/psi on the V4 with the sliders slammed to 450mm and it fits fine. That seems really odd to me given that the the V4 XL has a ST angle of 73.5* and the XXL V5 is 74*. I would think there would be more room between the tire and seat tube given all other things are equal, like chain stay length.


----------



## kbeefy (Jul 7, 2020)

Did you consider trying to mount the v4 sliders on your v5 frame? Are they identical? Maybe they just shipped the wrong sliders by accident and the rear wheel on the v5 is slightly too far forward? 

Because I get what you're saying, the sliders slammed at 450mm on v4 should be identical to the sliders all the way back on v5 (also supposed to measure 450mm).

Good to hear the support was so fast!


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

singletrackmack said:


> Quick update:
> 
> I sent an email to RSD last night before I went to bed and had a response in my inbox before I woke up this morning at 6:30. Very happy they responded so quickly. They asked for some pictures and other info which I sent and I gave them some new info which I discovered shown below.
> 
> ...


I just emailed you.
"I just did tests on 3 different frames and our tire fits, including on an XXL Black.
Our tires are a few years old. I wonder if the size changed between then and now.
Ours were taken with 100mm rim and there is only one batch of these, which is the first production.
Check your frame RC – should be exactly 450mm from center of rear axle to center of BB.
Let me know"


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Me thinks they may have added some lard to the XXL... My pair are a few years old and may be smaller than the latest batch.
Will get a bead to bead measurement soon....


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> 100's might bring the crown of the tire down just enough to clear. Dunno if it would be desireable tho'.


I think the 100s are flattening the profile like you suggest and why it seems to fit better in the pics Alex sent. But some of those look really tight and not sure about clearance for mud/debris and don’t know if you could run studs with 100s.



kbeefy said:


> Did you consider trying to mount the v4 sliders on your v5 frame? Are they identical? Maybe they just shipped the wrong sliders by accident and the rear wheel on the v5 is slightly too far forward?
> 
> Because I get what you're saying, the sliders slammed at 450mm on v4 should be identical to the sliders all the way back on v5 (also supposed to measure 450mm).
> 
> Good to hear the support was so fast!


Yes, they are very supportive!
I did try swapping out the sliders from the V4, but it was the same. There is a different slide for the disc brake side on the V5 so I thought that could be it, but no.
I am still not sure why this wheel/tire fits fine in the V4 at 450mm and not the V5 at 450mm. I do have an idea, but will need to do some more measuring to see.



BansheeRune said:


> Me thinks they may have added some lard to the XXL... My pair are a few years old and may be smaller than the latest batch.
> Will get a bead to bead measurement soon....


Ya, but the thing is I bought these tires over a year ago from Mikesee and I am pretty sure they were older stock if I remember correctly as he gave me a really good deal on the pair.
One thing I do notice is that the tires on the 100mm rims Alex posted do not look to have seen much use yet given the many whiskers. My set was used all last winter on the V4 and into the spring until I got the new frame. I am wondering if mine may have stretched out some with use? I am about 230lbs so one could say heavy use.

When I got home today, I did try lowering the PSI super low and was able to get the tire to spin. Took it for a ride around the yard and didn’t notice any issues. While it is able to spin at super low psi, I noticed a few of the center knobs buzzing the seat post though.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

RSD Bikes said:


> I just emailed you.
> "I just did tests on 3 different frames and our tire fits, including on an XXL Black.
> Our tires are a few years old. I wonder if the size changed between then and now.
> Ours were taken with 100mm rim and there is only one batch of these, which is the first production.
> ...


Thank you! I received and sent back. As far as I could measure the CS is just a hair under 450.

Also, as I mentioned in the email, I was able to get the wheel to spin at super low psi that would still be rideable in snow. I rode it around the yard and did not notice any major problems. However, after I sent the email, I put the bike back on the work stand and I did notice a few of the center knobs buzzing the seat post that I didn’t notice when riding around the yard.

Thank you again for being so responsive. I really appreciate it. Also, I love the bike and want to do whatever I can to make this work.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I am disappointed there is a bit of trouble with the maxi-fat setup. Hope there is an easy solution.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya, me too on both. I did send in the email my recommendation for creating a different longer dropout slider insert that would fit the mayor. If they could make one that was 10mm to 15mm longer I think that would allow the V5 for not only a trouble free fit with 5.05s, but also to be able to fit the 27.5x4.5” cake eaters.

Assuming a reasonable price for these dropout slider inserts and I would be happy to purchase for my V5.
However, I have no idea if that is even possible and it may be dropout inserts that long wouldn’t be strong enough or something.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> Ya, me too on both. I did send in the email my recommendation for creating a different longer dropout slider insert that would fit the mayor. If they could make one that was 10mm to 15mm longer I think that would allow the V5 for not only a trouble free fit with 5.05s, but also to be able to fit the 27.5x4.5” cake eaters.
> 
> Assuming a reasonable price for these dropout slider inserts and I would be happy to purchase for my V5.
> However, I have no idea if that is even possible and it may be dropout inserts that long wouldn’t be strong enough or something.


Frankly, a fat is not treated like a freeride or DH, so a 15mm extended dropout would not be enough to cause an issue, especially with spongy 4.5-5.05's to cushion the impacts. Well, if you don't run rock hard tires while you're playing, anyway! Perhaps a loco mosheenist could fab some custom dropouts to bolt into the frame and make it groovy! 

I get the concern since I run a pair of XXL's at times and love the stupid, absurdity of em! Have to admit, the lard they add is sure damn heavy AF, but the smile they put on this clown's face is worth every excess milligram of obesity! 😁 They make this 🤪 happen when I ride em...


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

singletrackmack said:


> Ya, me too on both. I did send in the email my recommendation for creating a different longer dropout slider insert that would fit the mayor. If they could make one that was 10mm to 15mm longer I think that would allow the V5 for not only a trouble free fit with 5.05s, but also to be able to fit the 27.5x4.5” cake eaters.
> 
> Assuming a reasonable price for these dropout slider inserts and I would be happy to purchase for my V5.
> However, I have no idea if that is even possible and it may be dropout inserts that long wouldn’t be strong enough or something.


That's not an option. It would put too much stress on the dropout


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

singletrackmack said:


> Thank you! I received and sent back. As far as I could measure the CS is just a hair under 450.
> 
> Also, as I mentioned in the email, I was able to get the wheel to spin at super low psi that would still be rideable in snow. I rode it around the yard and did not notice any major problems. However, after I sent the email, I put the bike back on the work stand and I did notice a few of the center knobs buzzing the seat post that I didn’t notice when riding around the yard.
> 
> Thank you again for being so responsive. I really appreciate it. Also, I love the bike and want to do whatever I can to make this work.


We'll do our best to try to pin-point the "issue". We did some testing this morning using what we have on-hand, and here are our findings:









26 x 100mm rim (102mm OD and 95mm ID)
Measured with 12 psi
Clearance is 8mm at the Seat Tube and more all around. No studs or mud clearance issues









26 x 80mm DT BR-2250 (80mm OD and 74mm ID)
Measured at 12.5psi
Clearance is 6mm at the Seat Tube and more all around. No studs or mud clearance issues


















27.5 x 4.5 Duroc 50 (50mm OD and 46mm ID)
Measured at 9psi
Clearance is very limited and borderline too narrow for some people. Only 2mm. No room for mud clearance. That said, the Cake Eater is the biggest on the market, therefore other tires that are smaller will have more clearance. We don’t have a 27.5 x 80mm rim. This frame was designed for 26in tires.


----------



## kidcookie (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm running 27.5 with 80mm rims and I have the Dillinger 5's on there without a problem. Probably a solid half inch between the tire and frame. I also have a question for those with the V5 though. I am using the RF Turbine. What are people using for the spider on that for the best chainline. I feel the chainring needs to go in about 10mm. The Q factor is perfect. My apologies if this has been covered already.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

kidcookie said:


> I'm running 27.5 with 80mm rims and I have the Dillinger 5's on there without a problem. Probably a solid half inch between the tire and frame. I also have a question for those with the V5 though. I am using the RF Turbine. What are people using for the spider on that for the best chainline. I feel the chainring needs to go in about 10mm. The Q factor is perfect. My apologies if this has been covered already.


I've always used the standard RF NarrowWide chainrings that come with the bike/cranks. Used that on just about every combination - v2, v3, v4, v5, aluminum, titanium, Turbines, Sixc, 9-speed, 11-speed, singlespeed, Shimano, SRAM. Never had a problem or even a cause for the slightest thought of concern of any kind.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kidcookie said:


> I'm running 27.5 with 80mm rims and I have the Dillinger 5's on there without a problem. Probably a solid half inch between the tire and frame. I also have a question for those with the V5 though. I am using the RF Turbine. What are people using for the spider on that for the best chainline. I feel the chainring needs to go in about 10mm. The Q factor is perfect. My apologies if this has been covered already.


Direct mount chainrings are the only parts I use with Cinch on any of my bikes. 

Now, the questions begin! 

1. Are you having chainlink issues?
If so...
2. Does the issue occur wile pedaling?
3. Does the issue occur while backpedaling?

Now, you do need to keep sufficient clearance to maintain space for chain/tire harmony.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

kbeefy said:


> Because I get what you're saying, the sliders slammed at 450mm on v4 should be identical to the sliders all the way back on v5 (also supposed to measure 450mm).
> 
> Good to hear the support was so fast!


Got another email this morning, so I know they are looking into it. So awesome to be able to get support like this. I do think I know ultimately what is going on with why the never ridden xxl fits the V5, but my broken-in xxl does‘t, but will wait to hear back from RSD on what they can find.

As for why the same XXL tire on the same wheel at same psi will fit on my V4 frame and not my V5 frame, that was really bugging me. So, I went into the old shed with a measuring tape and some dank and by the end of the PB podcast I was listening to, I figured out what was going on. I was measuring the lengths all different ways and eventually noticed a difference between the bottom of the BB and the axle between the two bike frames. I took a look at the geo charts and saw the V4 has a BB drop of -50 mm and the V5 has a BB drop of -55mm. This is why my XXL tire will not fit the V5 with the same chain stay length of 450mm like it is able to fit the V4 at that same chain stay length.


----------



## kidcookie (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm just trying to line the chain up with the middle of the cassette (which is 12 speed) which should give optimal performance. It does shift to every gear at the moment with no issues back-pedalling. Just trying to get it perfect and was wondering if anyone used anything such as spacers or a 2x spider with or without boost to move the chain ring over towards the middle. Pedals and pedal arms with the crank Q factor are perfect.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

kidcookie said:


> It does shift to every gear at the moment with no issues back-pedalling.


Ok, good, congrats. Now put down the vernier calipers, leave it the **** alone and ride your bike. 😁


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kidcookie said:


> I'm just trying to line the chain up with the middle of the cassette (which is 12 speed) which should give optimal performance. It does shift to every gear at the moment with no issues back-pedalling. Just trying to get it perfect and was wondering if anyone used anything such as spacers or a 2x spider with or without boost to move the chain ring over towards the middle. Pedals and pedal arms with the crank Q factor are perfect.


wouldn't spend any further energy on it if there is no underlying issue. Ride, play and have a good time Jeepin'!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Decided to give the 5.05” a try at really low PSI. The tire is able to spin pretty much freely at this PSI. While it was a fun ride and I didn’t notice any issues on the trail, I noticed a good portion of paint removed from the seat tube after the ride as my broken in Double XL 5.05” Snowshoes just don’t fit the V5 frame unfortunately. Luckily, I have a pair of 4.8” Jumbo Jim’s on the way to play with for a bit while wait to hear back from RSD on why the 5.05” are ending up not fitting.

Had the PSI all the way down to 2 big wrinkles, but still too tight a fit.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Torch. Hammer. Go.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Best improvement ever on my v3 Mayor.

Since new, I’ve hated the wide q-factor of the cranks intended for 197mm rear end. I noticed that there was about 12-13mm gap between the inside of the crankarm and the chainstay, so I wondered if a spindle for 177mm crank would work, and it does!, _well conditionally_. The condition is I had to use the angle grinder and remove the excess weld reinforcement from the yoke-to-chainstay weld on both sides.

I used a 169mm Race Face spindle for this. The spacers on each side of the spindle are Wheels Mfg 2.5mm spacers (the original was ~12mm). I may change this out to 2-1mm spacers on each side because it was a little tight.

There‘s now only ~2mm of space between the crank arms and chainstays, but it rides great! Bonus is it shifts a lot better into the large cogs with the narrower chain line (I measured ~69mm). I may have to use a different WolfTooth CAMO adapter to move the chainring out a bit when I get the winter wheels (5” tires) on.

Anyway, *much* more comfortable to ride, and bonus it shifts better.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

So much for warranty but if it makes an improvement in Q as well as drivetrain function...


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> So much for warranty but if it makes an improvement in Q as well as drivetrain function...


Yeah, it’s like a 5-6 year old bike, I’m sure it’s long past any warranty!! Also, that chainstay yoke is massively overbuilt…I really have no concerns.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

steadite said:


> Yeah, it’s like a 5-6 year old bike, I’m sure it’s long past any warranty!! Also, that chainstay yoke is massively overbuilt…I really have no concerns.


RSD is lifetime so there is that. Frankly, at the price of a frame, a tweak isn't the end of the world. If it were a $2-3,000 custom, different story.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Put the Maxxis 4.8” back on in the rear for the moment. Should be receiving a set of 4.8” JJs in the mail soon. Will switch over to those for now, but not sure what I am going to do when the snow starts falling. Haven’t heard anything recent from RSD about the clearance issues with 5.05”. Hope they can come up with a solution.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I cannot complain with Bud/Lou for most winter riding and XXL's for the rare big dump.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^ya, was thinking about that. But I just purchased a set of JJs right before I found out the xxls don’t fit the V5. Only got one winter of use on the xxls. So, now I have 3 sets of fat bike tires, with only one set good for snow, but can only use half that set. Also, I liked just leaving on one set of tires all last winter as nothing comes close to the float and traction of those massive 5.05s. That’s why I got the bike in the first place.


----------



## bergsnj (Oct 2, 2018)

singletrackmack said:


> Put the Maxxis 4.8” back on in the rear for the moment. Should be receiving a set of 4.8” JJs in the mail soon. Will switch over to those for now, but not sure what I am going to do when the snow starts falling. Haven’t heard anything recent from RSD about the clearance issues with 5.05”. Hope they can come up with a solution.


What sort of resolution are you hoping for? Its weird that the same brand and size tire fits on the frames in the RSD shop as seen in the pics. Is it possible that you have an unusually large or stretched tire? What if the issue is with your specific tire and not with the frame? Have you tried swapping the front tire to the back?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

bergsnj said:


> What sort of resolution are you hoping for? Its weird that the same brand and size tire fits on the frames in the RSD shop as seen in the pics. Is it possible that you have an unusually large or stretched tire? What if the issue is with your specific tire and not with the frame? Have you tried swapping the front tire to the back?



Received the JJs today, so decided to try the front XXL on the back while I am switching out the Maxxis for JJs. Unfortunately, the XXL I had on the front doesn’t fit the rear of the V5 either.

As for the same brand tire fitting the V5 at the RSD shop and not the V5 I purchased being weird, well first of all, the XXLs in the picture from the RSD shop have never been used and are not broken in. Mine are.

Mine are also from 2020, while the tires on the 2021 V5 frame in the RSD shop were manufactured before 2018. I don’t think that matters, but it was pointed out to me as a possible reason for my “newer” tires not fitting. Either way, a frame that can’t fit a tire that is broken in or the most current and only version available, is a frame that can’t fit that tire and shouldn’t claim to be able to fit it.

As for what kinda resolution am I looking for? I am not really sure. What would you do if you bought a bike that was claimed to be able to fit a specific component and then when you went to set up the bike exactly as claimed it can’t be set up that way? And, not being able to set it up as claimed will limit the amount of days you can ride the bike?

All, I know is that I got snow that the XXLs can barely handle on groomed trails right around the corner. I will be fat biking a lot less this winter if RSD can’t find a way to allow the bike to work with the components they claimed it would be able to work with.

Here is some of the groomed deep snow the XXLs struggle with and why I bought a bike (or so I thought) that can fit these tires. Notice how the XXL fits the old V4 frame in the 450mm slider position just fine? Why doesn’t it fit the V5 with the slider at 450mm? That is because the new V5 frame has a bigger BB drop than the V4.




















And here is a picture of the clearance with the XXL tire that was on the front, placed in the back. This is at very low psi, into the low single digits.










And finally, the new JJ 4.8s I just got today. Tried to run them at 435mm slider position, but not enough safe clearance. My broken in Maxxis FBR 4.8s didn’t fit in the 435mm position either


----------



## kbeefy (Jul 7, 2020)

singletrackmack said:


> Why doesn’t it fit the V5 with the slider at 450mm? That is because the new V5 frame has a bigger BB drop than the V4.


I don't think you can (exclusively) blame the change in BB drop. The v4 had a 50mm BB drop, the v5 has a 55mm. You can get the horizontal axle distance from the BB with sqrt( cs^2 - bb^2 ) where cs is the 450mm chainstay length and bb is either 50mm or 55mm. The difference is less than a millimeter, both having an axle to "vertical plane above bb" distance of 447mm. 

The seat tube is angled, (74 degrees) so dropping the BB will pull it back towards the rear axle. You can also calculate how much a 5 mm drop will translate it on the x axis: x = tan(74)/5mm , which is about 1.4mm.

So overall, combining these effects, you're looking at less than 2 mm difference in the seat tube's distance from the rear axle that's caused by increasing the BB drop from 50mm to 55mm. 

(I'm ignoring that the closest point of approach of the seat tube to the rear wheel isn't exactly at the axle height, but that this point I think we're splitting hairs.)


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^thank you for your insight! It is hard for me to calculate the difference in tire clearance, so I asked this question in the frame building forum. I haven’t had a chance to do the free bikecad with the actual geo of the Mayors, but someone was kind enough to put in some general numbers into bikecad to see what the effect 5mm in bb drop difference makes in tire clearance.

What they found is that it is about a 4-5mm loss in tire clearance which seems to be inline with what I am seeing. There is just a little over 5mm tire clearance with the XXLs on my V4 and on the V5 it is about 1m or touching.










Also, as I mentioned above, I still have my V4 frame and have taken the same wheel/tire/psi and switched them between the frames. It fits the V4 at 450mm but not the V5 at 450mm. The v4 has a -50mm bb drop and the V5 a -55 bb drop. What else could be causing the same tire to fit one frame but not on the other?


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

singletrackmack said:


> ^thank you for your insight! .....
> 
> Also, as I mentioned above, I still have my V4 frame and have taken the same wheel/tire/psi and switched them between the frames. It fits the V4 at 450mm but not the V5 at 450mm. The v4 has a -50mm bb drop and the V5 a -55 bb drop. *What else could be causing the same tire to fit one frame but not on the other?*


As much as I hate to say it ... manufacturing discrepancies.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

AndrewTO said:


> As much as I hate to say it ... manufacturing discrepancies.


Precisely...
A mistake made during tubeset prep can be the first item of cause. A change in dropout design can also be a contributor.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

We recently had enough snow for me to mount my wider wheelset on my V5 Mayor. A different setup than discussed above, but, for reference, a Johnny 5 tire on 82mm rims fits fine with plenty of clearance.

This bike rides great, BTW!


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

singletrackmack said:


> Decided to give the 5.05” a try at really low PSI. The tire is able to spin pretty much freely at this PSI. While it was a fun ride and I didn’t notice any issues on the trail, I noticed a good portion of paint removed from the seat tube after the ride as my broken in Double XL 5.05” Snowshoes just don’t fit the V5 frame unfortunately. Luckily, I have a pair of 4.8” Jumbo Jim’s on the way to play with for a bit while wait to hear back from RSD on why the 5.05” are ending up not fitting.


did you get any resolution from RSD on this?

I have a v5 as well, size XL (received mid-2021, but was unable to source all my components, so _JUST_ completed it this month ... )

I purchased it solely due to the 5.05" / XXL compatibility, replacing an otherwise perfect surly ICT ... I have maybe one mm on essentially new XXL's, after reducing the pressure from my preferred summer pressure. So, as with yours, seems pretty clear after the tires take a seat they will simply not fit.

Sort of a killer, and very very frustrating


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

that^ on 90mm blizzerks carry-over from the ICT ... which I had been hoping to replace with a set of 100mm carbons which would hold less snow, and be slightly wider. The RSD mayor v5 obviously being explicitly advertised as 



> 5.05" tires on 100mm rims


nearly new snowshoe XXL's at a bit under 8psi (they will not turn at 10psi, my preferred summer pressure). These have several rides only on them ... (some lug wear I presume due to a good amount of asphalt between myself & trails, in the heat)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, the tires will eventually stretch at silly low psi. I have both V3 and V4 that have been wearing those massive tires since they hit the market. I've never inflated them more than 5 psi other than to seat them up on Clownshoes. Most of the time they are between 2 and 4 psi for all out flotation. I just would have appreciated it if Vee would have made them as light and supple as Espen's 5.6's aka 3XL's. 

JJ 4.8's are awesome in sand and loose conditions. I have those for summer backcountry exploration riding and love em. The JJ's are amazing in sand especially at lower pressure. 

On the topic of V5's and 5.05 fitment, hopefully Alex gets in here with some news that it is solved. All it would take is a change to a sliding dropout adapter to resolve this. Need a mosheenist to grab the bull by the bloomin' 'orns and gitter dun...


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

high_desert_mud said:


> did you get any resolution from RSD on this?
> 
> I have a v5 as well, size XL (received mid-2021, but was unable to source all my components, so _JUST_ completed it this month ... )
> 
> ...


I will start by saying I really love the V5 mayor and it would be a perfect bike if it had a longer chain stay (or came with a longer slider dropout adapter) so it could actually be used with XXL 5.05” wide tires. I am glad you brought this back up as I do hope RSD listens and works to solve this issue for their customers.

As far as me getting a resolution, not really. I was able to figure out what is going on and why 5.05 xxl will not work with the v5 frame (Sorry RSD, I don’t really have time to sugar coat this, but these the facts based off our communications).

The issue comes down to 2 things:
1. using tires that haven never been properly broken in for clearance tolerance measurements
2. not fully understanding some fundamentals of geometry


1. RSD is using “never been outside” 5.05 XXLs for clearance tolerances and as far as I can tell, has never measured a broken in xxl 5.05. It is a fact that fat bike tires will stretch once broken in (please chime in if you think I am wrong). I have found fat bike tires to stretch at least a few mm in height on three different sets of tires from 3 different brands. The xxls, being the biggest, stretched the most.

2. RSD stated that “BB drop has no relation to tire clearance“. This to me shows that they did not comprehend how changing BB drop from -50 on the the V4 mayor to -55 on the V5 mayor would reduce the tire clearance.
The V4 mayor fits well broken in 5.05 xxl tires in the 450mm chain-stay setting no problem with plenty of clearance. The V5 mayor in the 450mm setting will not fit this tire because of the increased BB drop which reduces the distance from the dropout to the center of the seat tube causing the tire to rub the seat tube. This is why so many bikes have a curved seat tube.
It seems that RSD failed to account for this change in geometry. (Please correct me if I am wrong, but this is fundamental geometry)

I have also found that the geometry calculations given by RSD for the mayor bikes (V4 and V5) are not accurate. You can see below the geometry numbers for reach and stack on the RSD geo chart. These calculations are off by more than 5mm for all sizes (accurate calculations for size L and XXL shown below their chart). If calculations for the overall geometry of the bike are off by a fair amount then it seems reasonable to me that this could also be true for the calculations done for tire clearance. Problem is that there is a lot less room for error when it comes to tire clearance.

I did suggest a longer slider dropout adapter, but was told this would create too much stress on the dropout. I then suggested a longer slider adapter that would be static and fit in the entire dropout space for extra support. It would not be adjustable due to this, but just used to fit XXLs. I was told this also wouldn’t work, which I have to say I find hard to believe.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Frankly, if I had sample frames form several different batches of the V5, test fits could be done with my 5.05's that have many seasons on em. Measurements taken on frames that did fit and didn't fit in search of the true fault. BB drop is a contributor, me thinks. Long with a little mix of other measurements in the fabrication process.
Frame fabrication drawings all have a +/- or tolerance range, like everything.

Simple fix is a longer slider that sets the axle back say, 10mm. This would be similar to the dropout options that Surly included with a couple of their frames in the recent past. Inexpensive and a solid solution to a prollem that crops up for the folks that went in because of the promise of 5.05 for the super fat experience.
_Raises hand_
I was one of yas with the V3 and V4 I have.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Frankly, if I had sample frames form several different batches of the V5, test fits could be done with my 5.05's that have many seasons on em. Measurements taken on frames that did fit and didn't fit in search of the true fault.


Problem would be finding a V5 frame that can fit a broken in 5.05 as we have never seen one.

Really, at this point, someone (RSD) showing us a V5 frame fitting a well broken in XXL 5.05 needs to be produced. I don’t think this is a difficult task in any way really. RSD could just go ride the V5 with XXL 5.05s they have in their office and get back to us when all the whiskers are gone.

Until we we are shown a V5 frame fitting a broken in XXL 5.05 tire it seems reasonable to assume that the frame cannot properly fit this tire.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> Problem would be finding a V5 frame that can fit a broken in 5.05 as we have never seen one.
> 
> Really, at this point, someone (RSD) showing us a V5 frame fitting a well broken in XXL 5.05 needs to be produced. I don’t think this is a difficult task in any way really. RSD could just go ride the V5 with XXL 5.05s they have in their office and get back to us when all the whiskers are gone.
> 
> Until we we are shown a V5 frame fitting a broken in XXL 5.05 tire it seems reasonable to assume that the frame cannot properly fit this tire.


like I mentioned, the simple feex! It would be awesome if it were just done and resolved, once and for all.

I understand the dilemma perfectly and see a very clear solution to XXL fitment. This should have been addressed straight away.

wanna break XXL’s in with a few days time, inflate them to 20 psi and give them time and maintain their pressure for the duration. Mine have been run nearly flat over a number of winters which did plenty to break em in up and down!


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

singletrackmack said:


> It is a fact that fat bike tires will stretch once broken in (please chime in if you think I am wrong).


I've been under the impression this is universally agreed since I did my first research on fatbikes years ago (when there were fitment problems with nearly everything). It has matched my experience, they absolutely grow a bit over the first season or so.



singletrackmack said:


> I did suggest a longer slider dropout adapter, but was told this would create too much stress on the dropout.


another 5mm length of the sliding droppout (black part, with brake posts) _could_ cause a non-trivial additional moment on the two bolts - considering the distance axle-center to rear slider bolt. So sure, i'll indulge that



singletrackmack said:


> I then suggested a longer slider adapter that would be static and fit in the entire dropout space for extra support. It would not be adjustable due to this, but just used to fit XXLs. I was told this also wouldn’t work, which I have to say I find hard to believe.


But yeah, I would absolutely settle for this (It's the sole reason for having this bike, until someone comes out with 6" tires ...). 

Having a mechanical engr background, and having worked with FEA, I would anticipate that (A) the longer spaced "fixed" insert would probably have lower stresses at +5mm at what looks to be the weak spot of that slotted droppout does at its current max. and (B) I can see several trivial design improvements that would further increase the safety factor, since it no longer has to support sliding.

The key thing is that Alex/RSD is the _only_ one who could do this economically:

He (or his ODM) has got the cad and a shop with suitable tooling.
RSD is already going to be placing new order(s) in ~volume for this part (which has to be fixed, or "5.05" removed from the website [or it's fraudulent misrepresentation] ), so he's not going to need to do one-off orders like an individual would.
I guess the wrinkle would be if that entire rear-droppout + slider is an off-the-shelf part from some larger manufacturer that would tell someone ordering [only] 1000 units w/ a custom request to go pound sand. But it seems unlikely his ODM couldn't accomplish something on his behalf.

And regardless, as-is the bike is essentially defective (does not meet advertised spec)

for reference:


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input. 
Just a few answers:
I’m not sure what app you are using to make these calculations, but we’ll stick to Autocad as it is the #1 tool used for 2D and 3D drawings.
For your info, just a quick screenshot (slight typo on Reach – should be 502)








As mentioned slightly above, it is correct: Our 5.05 XXL test tire is brand new and has never been ridden outside. Though it has been inflated to at least 20psi for fitment. As you see, there is ample room using our test tire. Here is the picture that has been already posted in this thread. As far as this is concerned, there is no issue with the frame or the fitment of the 5.05 XXL.








The main factor here is obviously the difference in size between your tire and ours. Have you contacted VR to find out why their tires stretch so much? Or maybe to ask them why it’s a bigger tire now than it was a few years back… there are factors we can control but the amount of stretch and the manufacturing tolerance of a tire brand is not one of them. We also cannot control the size of a tire from one year to another without being notified. Do you think every frame maker buys every tire and rim available on the market to test fitment and make sure nothing has changed? Of course not….. Unless, like I said above, we receive a notification of a change. Then… yes, for sure, we will get the new version and test it.

The numbers on the site are accurate.
Making long sliders will cause more stress on the sliders given the size of the tires, but nothing stops you from contacting PMW or someone else and getting custom sliders made.
All of our frames and their components are custom. We don’t buy anything from a catalogue, aside from bolts, cable routing and such…

What we will do on our end is reach out to Vee Rubber and try to find out if the XXL has seen any changes in the past few years. We will also order a new set to compare it to ours.
We’ll then report back here with our findings.
Cheers,


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Is the XXL in that image tubed or tubeless? @RSD Bikes 

This could also be a factor in the size of the tires.


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

RSD Bikes said:


> We’ll then report back here with our findings.


Thanks for replying. I hear what you're saying, and your next steps sound reasonable. I look forward to hearing the results.

Would you be able to take a couple measurements off of what you have, so we can compare what we see in our tires:

the PSI & rim width from your pics/tests
accurate profile width (sidewall probably more accurate/repeatable than lugs?)
circumference. This one is tricky. I can see a couple ways to do it. 
On way that comes to mind is take something very flexible but with nill-stretch (spectra/amsteel hammock cord, throwline (zing-it, lash-it), etc or something similar comes to mind), and give it some minor tension around a "known" part of the circumference, like straight over all center lugs?)\

also, not sure if you meant to, but the geometry pic above is clipped - could we see the whole thing or the lower part.
This would really help me get a handle on the kind of variance we're seeing. I have a 2nd (white/silica) set of tires, I can mount these up to compare to your numbers. 

At the end of the day though, I'm really thrown off by the amount of variability assumed here. If your black Mayor+XXL pic above is at *20psi* ... man, tires do stretch over time some, but I'd expect 20psi to push it out (elasitcally/temporarily) significantly as well. As it is, your "20psi" pic above (assuming pretty tight variability on the frame itself) is is 1.5~2cm less _diameter _than my newish tire at 8psi. Another test i'll try to get to is taking some diameter measurements at 2/5/10/20psi. I'm inclined to believe that if a single tire varies that much (without at least an acknowledgement from the MFG that they intentionally changed it) ... how would anyone design a bike? Every bike I've every had has around a cm or so clearance around the "intended max tire size" ... that variability would mean _every_ model everywhere is seeing "not as advertised" fit, right? 

At a minimum, getting more hard numbers on actual real-world XXL sizes seen would help spec what we could possibly get built, try to get exchange from Vee, etc ...


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

RSD Bikes said:


> We'll do our best to try to pin-point the "issue". We did some testing this morning using what we have on-hand, and here are our findings:
> View attachment 1956183
> 
> 
> ...


Alex, thank you for chiming in and looking into this issue again. As I said, until we see a well broken in 2xl snow shoe fit, we all should assume the V5 Mayor cannot be used with 2xl 5.05 snow shoe. I don’t have a lot of time to research too much more into this and really at the end of the day the solution is simple, get a well used 2xl and use it for fitment.

I understand what your saying about the tire you used for fitment being older. However, the year of the tire is not the problem and even if it was, (sorry to be blunt) but that would be a R&D issue and shouldn’t fall on the customers shoulders.

Those 27.5x4.5 cake eaters you posted above don’t “fit” and if they don’t fit, then a broken in 2xl will not fit. Doesn’t matter the year of the tire.
Here is a post form a well respected wheel builder. This is dated 2018. As you can see the 2xls in this photo are well worn with not much height left on the center knobs. You can also see that the 2xls are the same diameter as the 27.5 x 4.5 cake eaters, neither of which fit the V5 frame.

Here is the link to his full post. Please pay close attention to what he says about tire growth stretch. *“Riding them causes them to stretch and grow several millimeters, especially when done at snow-low pressures.”*
I am not involved in the bike industry, but the fact bike tires stretch seems to be common knowledge (please correct me if I am wrong).









Testing one, two: Simple visual.


Just so that people understand what's being compared here. At left is the Terrene Johnny 5, a 26 x 5.0" tire, mounted on a 105mm rim, t...




lacemine29.blogspot.com
















RSD Bikes said:


> The main factor here is obviously the difference in size between your tire and ours. Have you contacted VR to find out why their tires stretch so much? Or maybe to ask them why it’s a bigger tire now than it was a few years back… there are factors we can control but the amount of stretch and the manufacturing tolerance of a tire brand is not one of them. We also cannot control the size of a tire from one year to another without being notified. Do you think every frame maker buys every tire and rim available on the market to test fitment and make sure nothing has changed? Of course not….. Unless, like I said above, we receive a notification of a change. Then… yes, for sure, we will get the new version and test it.


The main factor here is obviously that RSD is not using a broken in tire for fitment. As I stated above, that is an R&D issue.

I thought about contacting VR, but what should I ask?

”Hey VR, I have a pair of 2xl snow shoes and both easily fit in the back of my old fat bike frame in the 450mm cs setting. However, I bought the newest model frame from the same manufacturer and the same tires on the same wheels at the same psi will not fit the new model frame in the 450mm setting. Do you know why your tires are causing this issue?”

or how about

“Hey VR, I got a new fat bike, but my broken in and stretched 2xl snow shoes will not fit in the rear triangle. The bike company sent me a picture of a “never been ridden outside” and not broken or stretched 2xl snow shoe from like 2018 fitting with about 5mm clearance. Why don‘t my broken in and stretched tires fit the same as the non-broken in and non-stretched tire the manufacturer sent me a picture of?”


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

As a design engineer I would be very nervous only using a single, unused tire to base my design around. I imagine it is pretty well known by now that there are variables in the tire making process, just like there are in frame building.

I would probably want a least 10 used tires to evaluate to ensure that I accounted for the variations correctly.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> As a design engineer I would be very nervous only using a single, unused tire to base my design around. I imagine it is pretty well known by now that there are variables in the tire making process, just like there are in frame building.
> 
> I would probably want a least 10 used tires to evaluate to ensure that I accounted for the variations correctly.


Better served is using tires from different batches. Usually, the same batch will carry closer tolerance to one another than batch vs. batch. Several from each batch produced can tell a broader story.

One issue that will play into fitment is the attraction people have to trials bike CS lengths... Everyone got on the shortest CS bandwagon and didn't really think about 2XL or B-fAt fitment along the way. Thus, we arrive at hit n miss fitments across the board and from more than one brand of bikes and tires. C'est La Vie...

All comes back to tolerance and the proper use of L. S. Starrett tools!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> All comes back to tolerance and the proper use of L. S. Starrett tools!


Well it honestly boils down to the proper understanding of sample variation and designing around that. It has to be a giant headache when something like this happens But if RSD sampled a single tire for their testing....then that is a mistake, plain and simple. Haven't they had issues with fitment in the past?


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

high_desert_mud said:


> Thanks for replying. I hear what you're saying, and your next steps sound reasonable. I look forward to hearing the results.
> 
> Would you be able to take a couple measurements off of what you have, so we can compare what we see in our tires:
> 
> ...



Thank you. Your understanding is very much appreciated.

We’ve emailed VR and are awaiting their reply.

Here are some numbers:
Diameter – 780mm
Circumference – 2470mm (Using a flexible tape over center knobs)
Width – 130mm (most outer edge of knobs)
Taken on an older 100mm Weinmann rim with a tube and 15psi

Based on these numbers, our test tire, even though new, is perfectly within Vee’s specs, measuring exactly 5.05 (130mm). If your tire measures more than 5.05 at 15psi, then maybe it’s an issue with the tire. Our frame max clearance is 5.05, not more and not "Snow Shoe 2XL triple stretched 5.xx". Same for Vee’s website, it is also 5.05 Snow Shoe 2XL.

A broken in tire could measure more than 5.05, depending on tire pressure, and that would be past the acceptable max tire clearance for our frame. If a tire stretches this much, then when does it stop if ever…..

Best analogy I got is: If you buy a car with 235 40/18 and after you drive it for 1 year and the front tires stretches to 275 50/18, making it now impossible to make a u-turn because it rubs, the issue is with the tire, not the car.

Don’t get me wrong, I get it, in some conditions, the fatter the foot print the better, but unfortunately, there are limitations and like we said in a previous post, some things we can control and some we can’t. The amount of stretch a tire will incur over time is one of them.

The clip above was only to show Autocad Reach, STA and ETT – hence why it was partial.

We’re happy to try and come up with a solution to help resolve your issues – Email us. [email protected]


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> Well it honestly boils down to the proper understanding of sample variation and designing around that. It has to be a giant headache when something like this happens But if RSD sampled a single tire for their testing....then that is a mistake, plain and simple. Haven't they had issues with fitment in the past?


There has been no fitment issues on either my V3 or V4 with 5.05's. These tires are ~5 years and a hell of a lotta winter adventure miles. Often they are inflated half flat for the ride since at 11,000-12,000' there is snow that is nowhere near a dusting, it's downright serious snow. I have never inflated them beyond the point of rolling on 50% of the treadwidth while riding on any surface. Frankly, if I could get my grubby mitts on Espen's 5.6's, I wouldn't hesitate to try to stuff em into my two Mayors. Now that would be a fun experiment! Then if they fit, I would commend Alex, if not, Alex and I would laugh our asses off at the zanyness of said 'speriment!

As for design around a 5.05, f u c k the trials CS length and plan a 15mm clearance that the absolute least on the blueprints, regardless of brand/manufacturer. Something wearing that size shoes is not going to be running sawed off CS's. Now, right back to the feex that is least consuming, an alternate set of slider plates, with an axle setback 10mm further solves the drama and MIC DROP! See, the bloody mic is on the floor! Slider plates can be done aftermarket or the maunfacturer of bike can go the distance and make em available.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> if RSD sampled a single tire for their testing....


Just curious, what do you or others think of when you hear “testing”?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> Just curious, what do you or others think of when you hear “testing”?


Well I would imagine the tire manufacturer has to have some data on the characteristics of their tires after X amount of time and use. Coming out of manufacturing a certain size is one thing, but after 1,2,3 years of use from a heavy rider (worse case scenario, but that is why testing takes place) what does the tire look like? How big is it? That is personally how I would approach it. But I have learned too many times that if you don't do your due diligence, and there is an issue, then the fault falls squarely on your shoulders.

Imho I would have sampled no less then 5 tires. Taken measurements when new, and after the samples come back from the test riders after x amount of time with documented miles, take measurements again. In the simplest terms, that is my insurance and the only true way to know what I might be up against regarding tire stretch.


----------



## RSD Bikes (Sep 18, 2009)

We received 2 tires, both measured as advertised, so no reasons to look further. Never had an issue in the past and it’s not an issue now, unless like I said, your tire has stretched beyond what it should be.

Quick updates:
- Got a response from VR – Specs never changed, and their sample tire and specs are pretty much in line with ours.
- Discussed the “extended slider” with our engineer and it looks like we can produce one which should help your stretched out tire clear the frame. As I had suspected, which also some of you had mentioned, the ability to move the sliders will be gone. It will most likely use the entire dropout space for added strength.
Lead time and price is still unknown right now. 
If you can provide some quick dimensions, it certainly would help. For reference, inflated to 15psi, we would need the width, diameter and circumference of your tire. Thanks in advance. You can either post them here or email us directly – [email protected]
Note: Anyone interested in this “slider”, please email us and we’ll start a wait list.
Cheers,


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

RSD Bikes said:


> - Discussed the “extended slider” with our engineer and it looks like we can produce one which should help your stretched out tire clear the frame. As I had suspected, which also some of you had mentioned, the ability to move the sliders will be gone. It will most likely use the entire dropout space for added strength.
> Lead time and price is still unknown right now.
> If you can provide some quick dimensions, it certainly would help. For reference, inflated to 15psi, we would need the width, diameter and circumference of your tire. Thanks in advance. You can either post them here or email us directly – [email protected]
> Note: Anyone interested in this “slider”, please email us and we’ll start a wait list.
> Cheers,


Hell yeah!!! Great news and getting me excited for winter! 
I don’t have the 2XLs mounted at the moment for measurements, but maybe high desert mud can provide. I will take some measurements of the rim to seat tube as the height of the tire is where the issue is, not the width.

I really appreciate you all at RSD for looking to get this done!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RSD Bikes said:


> We received 2 tires, both measured as advertised, so no reasons to look further. Never had an issue in the past and it’s not an issue now, unless like I said, your tire has stretched beyond what it should be.
> 
> Quick updates:
> 
> ...


Frankly, sliding capability on the 5.05 dropout is irrelevant as the original slider plates solve this from the beginning. 

So, peeps, if you do get your greasy hands on the revised slider plates, keep the original plates for future use.


----------



## Ridinglurker (May 6, 2021)

I'm glad I have the v4 Mayor. In the short chainstay setting (also 450 mm) my 27.5x4.5 studded Gnarwhals have 10mm clearance and still have the option to extend to 465mm CS. I usually would side with RSD since they provide great support. There also is the advantage of the straigh seat tube for longer droppers. I hate the trend of the bent seat tube that limits droppers. But I have to say:

design of a bike and stated clearance should account for some tire production variation and stretching. Unless the user is supposed to replace tires before they actually wear out. If a bike is advertised for a specific tire, it should fit a used tire easily. I think there was a thread about another RSD bike (must have been a plus bike) where some users had issues with the maximum listed tire size. Always provide some more clearance, and then double that clearance.
Clearance with above safety margin should be at least 10mm, ideally 20 mm. We are dealing with mud, snow etc. sticking to a tire. On an older fatbike (not the mayor) I might have had 15mm, and I managed to jam my rearwheel with wet mud. While riding we also have flex. When I see some pictures above with just a few mm clearance, I would be really concerned and suspect the seat tube will show blank metal at the tire location.
That race to ever shorter chainstays is not good and just adding 5mm would have avoided this problem. The v5 has a longer top tube than the v4, so to keep the balance, the seat stay should NOT have been shorter. IMHO, there was nothing wrong with the v4 chainstay length. Or if they wanted to make it shorter, make the maximum length 5mm more.


----------



## shydistance (7 mo ago)

sptimmy43 said:


> So... How good is the Mayor with 29x3 plus tires? I’m thinking this could be a good way to set it up for warm weather riding, maybe even SS. Does the geo lend itself being essentially a 29er? And since there is not gonna be a Mayor in my garage for another month, at least, seems like it could be fun to talk about...


I converted my Mayor Ti V4 to 29x3 a few months ago and it absolutely rips. Paired with my full suspension I can cover everything with two bikes. LaceMine29 built up the wheels(dt swiss and race face arc offset), it was a 4lb weight reduction from sunringle 80mm with 26x4 jumbo jims. Mayor is now 27lbs rigid, 29 with a Bluto. 29x3 Completely negates the need for a summer hardtail for me


----------



## crunkle (3 mo ago)

Just built up a V5 Mayor Al, size Medium. Tires are (used) 27.5x4.5 Gnarwhals, ~10 psi. I measure 5mm of clearance between rear tire and seat tube, with the sliders in full rearward position. I think this bike is going to need the revised "extended slider" to have any hopes of fitting 5.05"s.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Slide em all the way back. Measure again after you snug the bolts.


----------



## crunkle (3 mo ago)

BansheeRune said:


> Slide em all the way back. Measure again after you snug the bolts.


That is slid all the way back.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

crunkle said:


> That is slid all the way back.


I think you're right that it will need the revised sliders.

From my recollection, by V3 and V4 both have no issue with the 5.05's. V3 was prior to sliders being standard.


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad I found this thread before ordering V5 frame. Currently running 27.5x4.5 on 80mm carbon hoops on my Farley. Test rode my buddies V4 Mayor and I was hooked, his was running 26x5 with enough clearance. Shame other riders had to find this tire clearance flaw after it was released. Guess ill stick with my Farley till version V5.1 or V6 comes out.


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

I've been following this thread for a while as I was wondering whether something was a little "off" with regard to the advertised space available in the Mayor V5 frames. I originally purchased a Mayor V3 2-3 years ago with the intent of testing the usefulness of 100mm rims/Snowshoe 2XL tires in my local winter conditions (New Jersey). The frame accommodated the wheels just fine. I eventually decided that the "big shoes" were probably overkill for me, though, so I ended up selling the bike.

This last June, however, driven by my interest in several of the new features, I took delivery of a Mayor V5 frame. As soon as I mounted my summer wheel setup (65mm rims with a Jumbo Jim 4.8 in the back), I had the sense that something had changed: there was too little clearance with the seat tube to run the wheel in the forward dropout position. I now have the the dropout set in roughly the middle, which is fine, but certainly doesn't provide the gobs of space that I remember from the Mayor V3 frame. When I change-out the wheels for the 100mm/Surly Bud setup that I'm now using for winter riding, I'm fully expecting to have to slide the wheel to the rearmost dropper position -- I hope that I won't need the revised slider. With the current (stock) slider, It's hard to believe that even in this extreme position, a Snowshoe 2XL would clear the seat tube...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FitmanNJ said:


> I've been following this thread for a while as I was wondering whether something was a little "off" with regard to the advertised space available in the Mayor V5 frames. I originally purchased a Mayor V3 2-3 years ago with the intent of testing the usefulness of 100mm rims/Snowshoe 2XL tires in my local winter conditions (New Jersey). The frame accommodated the wheels just fine. I eventually decided that the "big shoes" were probably overkill for me, though, so I ended up selling the bike.
> 
> This last June, however, driven by my interest in several of the new features, I took delivery of a Mayor V5 frame. As soon as I mounted my summer wheel setup (65mm rims with a Jumbo Jim 4.8 in the back), I had the sense that something had changed: there was too little clearance with the seat tube to run the wheel in the forward dropout position. I now have the the dropout set in roughly the middle, which is fine, but certainly doesn't provide the gobs of space that I remember from the Mayor V3 frame. When I change-out the wheels for the 100mm/Surly Bud setup that I'm now using for winter riding, I'm fully expecting to have to slide the wheel to the rearmost dropper position -- I hope that I won't need the revised slider. With the current (stock) slider, It's hard to believe that even in this extreme position, a Snowshoe 2XL would clear the seat tube...


Now that does sound way too tight in the clearance department. I can run my V4 jammed forward with 4.8's and not think about anything but getting out on the snow or sand. 
Anyone that is looking to run Johnny 5's or 2XL's should ask for teh revised slider with the bike during purchase. Eliminate the hurry up n wait.

Hopeful that the next generation doesn't have this issue and does have a longer front end with more stack tho'.


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Now that does sound way too tight in the clearance department. I can run my V4 jammed forward with 4.8's and not think about anything but getting out on the snow or sand.
> Anyone that is looking to run Johnny 5's or 2XL's should ask for teh revised slider with the bike during purchase. Eliminate the hurry up n wait.
> 
> Hopeful that the next generation doesn't have this issue and does have a longer front end with more stack tho'.


I've got to agree with you there, Banshee!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FitmanNJ said:


> I've got to agree with you there, Banshee!


I just don't know where things went wrong on the V5's.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> I just don't know where things went wrong on the V5's.


Lowering the BB by 5mm more than the V4 frame and not accounting for the 5mm decrease in tire clearance this brings is the main culprit. 

Also seems like a lack of R&D. One would think that after a year of getting feedback from customers that the 2XLs don’t not fit as advertised RSD would take their V5 frame wearing 2XLs for a ride. Pretty much the most fundamental form of R&D possible and probably the easiest.

Yet, as far as we know, their 5 year old “test” set of 2XLs sits in their office, with all the original whiskers still attached, never to have touched snow or dirt or be broken-in at all.

I am looking forward to getting the revised slider when available so the frame will work as advertised.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> Lowering the BB by 5mm more than the V4 frame and not accounting for the 5mm decrease in tire clearance this brings is the main culprit.
> 
> Also seems like a lack of R&D. One would think that after a year of getting feedback from customers that the 2XLs don’t not fit as advertised RSD would take their V5 frame wearing 2XLs for a ride. Pretty much the most fundamental form of R&D possible and probably the easiest.
> 
> ...


Lowering the BB on a rock crawler is just silly! Who the hell wants to call the AAA to get their fatbike off the speed bump in front of the bloody package store? Guess that six pack will never make it to the destination, it will have been consumed while a bloke waits for the tow truck!!

Annnnd, don't get me started on the 110° STA craze!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Lowering the BB on a rock crawler is just silly! Who the hell wants to call the AAA to get their fatbike off the speed bump in front of the bloody package store? Guess that six pack will never make it to the destination, it will have been consumed while a bloke waits for the tow truck!!
> 
> Annnnd, don't get me started on the 110° STA craze!


Well, I don’t really think going from a -50 bb drop to a -55 is all that bad. Many other fat bikes have a -60mm or -65mm BB drop. However, when changing one angle on a bike frame other things also get changed and need to be accounted for.

Overall I really like the V5 frame other than this issue. You mentioned earlier maybe longer and slacker for the next version. My XXL is a 500mm reach which seem to be pretty good for a fat bike with me at 6’4. As for the STA, I don’t really care that much as long as the bike has enough room so I can move the seat around on the rails without getting cramped. Being a hard tail I don’t find it to e too critical. A shorter seat tube would be nice though.

As for the HTA, I like how RSD gets their fat at 67* with the rigid fork or 65* with the 100mm ext mastodon or 120mm standard. I love the steeper HTA for snow to help get more weight on the front tire and quicken the steering. Then for the other 3 seasons I get the slacker 65* HTA with a 120mm mastodon. Works really well.

Then, with the revised slider I can go from a super snappy 435mm chainstay (tire depending) all the way to a super stable 465mm chainstay. That’s a lot of versatility from one bike.


----------



## kbeefy (Jul 7, 2020)

I tested my new v5 frame with my winter wheels: 27.5 x 4.5 studded wrathchildren on 75mm carbon rims. XXL frame has plenty of space with the tires at 10PSI. These are year-old wheels that saw lots of mileage last winter... so probably as stretched as they're ever going to get.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is my XXL V5 with 26x4.8 JJs at ~4-5psi, 80mm rims with drop outs pushed all the way back. Tires have plenty of use and are broken in.

Good amount of clearance, however these and the wrathchild are no where as big as a 5.05”.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Geeze!! How would a Johnny or a 2XL ever make the cut??


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Once the extended slider is available, which should be December from what I was told, won’t have to worry about it. I hope they include it along with the standard drop-out for new bikes going forwards. My V4 frame came with two sets of drop outs, one for racks and the other for without.

Good news is the bike is a beast. Pushing the chain stays back to 450mm and wow that makes a noticeable difference in handling.

The bike is so fun on terrain like this
Charlie approves


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Mayor v3 in 3 season mode down on the river bottoms. 

Fatbikes w/ some 29+ wheels make really good cruising bikes. Gotta be riding in style on the way to the brewery. Blue spokes for the lulz. 

This bike was a replacement for my Green 9:zero:7 bud/lou setup. The 2xl's are a drastic step up when the snow gets soft. Three fatbikes is about one too many, two is the sweet spot. Its been 4 years since I picked this frame set up now.

Pics from Oct 2022:


















Pulled the 2xl wheelset out of storage last night, still have sealant sloshing around in there. Just waiting for the snow to show any day now. I am usually the first rider out on local trails. Just an excellent tool for the job.

Pics from Feb 2022:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

2XL's! I love the snow conditions to be just right to let some air out of those tires and see what they can muster.


----------



## Wozo (Nov 30, 2016)

My Ti Mayor V5 set up single speed!!


----------



## RideOften (3 mo ago)

Wozo said:


> My Ti Mayor V5 set up single speed!!
> View attachment 2007494


That thing is pure xxx


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fatness has never been so good!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

While looking for some travel change details for my Mastodon I came across this handy tire size chart from Manitou.

Manitou measures the overall diameter of the Snowshoe 2XL to be 791mm.

My 2XLs that don’t fit the V5 measure just under 31” in diameter. That shows that my tires do not have any sort of abnormal stretching and are actually a 1/4” shorter than the tires Manitou tested (or what the measurements they got from directly from Vee show). I’ve only had one winter season with my 2XLs so looks like they have more breaking in do to get to full ride height.

Sure looking forward to being able to get the modified sliders soon so I can safely ride this beast of a tire with the V5 frame 










https://hayesbicycle.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/360056777913/Mastodon_Tire_Sizing_Chart.pdf


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm in the process of building my new V5 Mayor. Can someone confirm me that my BB/crankset setup is ok?
Raceface BB with 2x 2,5mm spacers DS and one 2.5mm NDS.
Raceface Turbine with one 11.5mm spacers DS and one 11.5mm spacer NDS.

Everything looks fine but on other bikes, I always had some play to remove with the preloaded but everything is already snug so not sure if I did it ok...

Edit: after a bit of hammering with my rubber mallet, I have 1mm to tighten with the preload ajuster so I'm probably ok


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LewisQC said:


> I'm in the process of building my new V5 Mayor. Can someone confirm me that my BB/crankset setup is ok?
> Raceface BB with 2x 2,5mm spacers DS and one 2.5mm NDS.
> Raceface Turbine with one 11.5mm spacers DS and one 11.5mm spacer NDS.
> 
> ...


Oh my! Not the rubbuh mallet! Caveman tools, FTW. You should be fine with the config. Seems my V4 was similar.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't expect to get too many miles from that RaceFace BB. Start shopping for a good set of replacement bearings and have them on the shelf.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bcriverjunky said:


> Don't expect to get too many miles from that RaceFace BB. Start shopping for a good set of replacement bearings and have them on the shelf.


It pays to have an account with SKF and NMB...


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

bcriverjunky said:


> Don't expect to get too many miles from that RaceFace BB. Start shopping for a good set of replacement bearings and have them on the shelf.


Yeah I know but I had it in my garage and it’s an easy swap. I know they’re not the best but my experience has been fine with them. I guess I’m just lucky. I wanted to use a wheel manufacturing bb but they were BO when I sourced my parts


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

My V5 build is almost finished. Just missing a cable clamp for my dropper. I bought maybe 50% of component new, some are taken from my Salsa Blackborow (I still had original parts to rebuild it) and some from my part bin.

RSD Mayor V5 XL
RSD carbon fork
DTSWISS BR 2250 wheelset with fatty-stripper
Terrene Johnny 5/Wazia studded
Shimano XT 12 speed derailler, shifter, cassette and chain
SRAM Code R brakes with mtx red pads
Galfer 18omm rotor F/R
RF Turbine crankset with absolute black oval chainring
One up aluminium pedals
Sqlab bars and seat
I9 stem
Ergon grips
Bikeyoke Revive dropper 185mm with wolf tooth lever

31.5 lbs without pedals and dropper lever


























Might go with a longer stem and not sure about all those different blue parts... Also might redo my 3m wrap on the downtube cause I mess it up...


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

RSD Mayor repurposed as a street cruiser.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi! Wondering if some of you folks are using Shimano 12 speed on your Mayor V5? I'm having a setup problem that is driving me crazy... I can't get my deraileur to shift on the 51T properly. My b-screw is ok, lower and higher limit screw are perfect, but when I attach the cable, it shift perfectly until the 51t... I will shift onto it but skip like it want to go down a gear... There's still a small gap between the limit screw and the derailleur. If I press with my hand, the derailer will move a bit further and is perfectly aligned. I can get the same result with cable tension, but all other gears won't shift normally... 

I've check my derailleur hanger alignement, with seems fine. I've found a thread about direct-mount vs standard mount derailleur hanger but I doubt that's the problem here... Anybody has encountered the same issue or can can point me in a direction to fix this problem...


----------



## kbeefy (Jul 7, 2020)

It definitely does sound like a bent derailleur hanger. On a different bike I had identical issues to what you're describing with my XT drivetrain after a crash, and a new hanger made it run perfectly again.

FWIW I'm running 12 speed SRAM NX on the mayor v5 with no shifting issues.


----------



## sptimmy43 (Jul 27, 2018)

LewisQC said:


> Hi! Wondering if some of you folks are using Shimano 12 speed on your Mayor V5? I'm having a setup problem that is driving me crazy... I can't get my deraileur to shift on the 51T properly. My b-screw is ok, lower and higher limit screw are perfect, but when I attach the cable, it shift perfectly until the 51t... I will shift onto it but skip like it want to go down a gear... There's still a small gap between the limit screw and the derailleur. If I press with my hand, the derailer will move a bit further and is perfectly aligned. I can get the same result with cable tension, but all other gears won't shift normally...
> 
> I've check my derailleur hanger alignement, with seems fine. I've found a thread about direct-mount vs standard mount derailleur hanger but I doubt that's the problem here... Anybody has encountered the same issue or can can point me in a direction to fix this problem...





kbeefy said:


> It definitely does sound like a bent derailleur hanger.


I would agree that it sounds like a bent derailleur hanger. How did you check alignment? Did you use a derailleur hanger alignment tool? It is nearly impossible to determine whether or not a hanger is aligned properly without one of those tools.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I have the Parktool one…


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

LewisQC said:


> Hi! Wondering if some of you folks are using Shimano 12 speed on your Mayor V5? I'm having a setup problem that is driving me crazy... I can't get my deraileur to shift on the 51T properly. My b-screw is ok, lower and higher limit screw are perfect, but when I attach the cable, it shift perfectly until the 51t... I will shift onto it but skip like it want to go down a gear... There's still a small gap between the limit screw and the derailleur. If I press with my hand, the derailer will move a bit further and is perfectly aligned. I can get the same result with cable tension, but all other gears won't shift normally...
> 
> I've check my derailleur hanger alignement, with seems fine. I've found a thread about direct-mount vs standard mount derailleur hanger but I doubt that's the problem here... Anybody has encountered the same issue or can can point me in a direction to fix this problem...


I've re-checked my alignment and it's good. I'm wondering if it could be caused by a too short housing or a chainline problem... Going for for a ride today (without my 51t) but might try to start from scratch tomorrow


----------



## Ridinglurker (May 6, 2021)

LewisQC said:


> I've re-checked my alignment and it's good. I'm wondering if it could be caused by a too short housing or a chainline problem... Going for for a ride today (without my 51t) but might try to start from scratch tomorrow


Set up everything exactly like the Shimano dealer manual says. And not like someone on the internet tells you. This includes the exactly required chain length, b-gap etc. it is really easy to set up right if you listen to Shimano. But some online tutorials (for old 8-speed etc.) don't exactly apply for chain length etc. So only use Shimano sources. 

Check if your chainring brings the chainlike in the approximate center of the cassette. Also try the wheel in the most rear setting. the longer the chainstay, the less the chainline will matter. i have the v4, but assume the v5 also requires the Race face crank to have enough clearance. My crank is a 2x. so my 26T CR is a bit inboard. if you have a DM crank, it may be a bite more in center. Measure, don't assume.


----------



## sptimmy43 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ridinglurker said:


> Set up everything exactly like the Shimano dealer manual says. And not like someone on the internet tells you. This includes the exactly required chain length, b-gap etc. it is really easy to set up right if you listen to Shimano. But some online tutorials (for old 8-speed etc.) don't exactly apply for chain length etc. So only use Shimano sources.
> 
> Check if your chainring brings the chainlike in the approximate center of the cassette. Also try the wheel in the most rear setting. the longer the chainstay, the less the chainline will matter. i have the v4, but assume the v5 also requires the Race face crank to have enough clearance. My crank is a 2x. so my 26T CR is a bit inboard. if you have a DM crank, it may be a bite more in center. Measure, don't assume.


That's good advice for sure. I ride SRAM 12sp so I can't specifically comment on Shimano but in the SRAM world the b-gap is critical.


----------



## Ridinglurker (May 6, 2021)

sptimmy43 said:


> That's good advice for sure. I ride SRAM 12sp so I can't specifically comment on Shimano but in the SRAM world the b-gap is critical.


Shimano makes it bit easier to adjust the b-gap since they have a mark on the cog and you don't need that plastic tool. Maybe it is a patent thing, but this is one thing where Shimano really is better since needing a separate tool is inconvenient. And if you buy a complete bike, you may not even get that tool (or you lose it). I'm sure both SRAM/Shimano will work perfectly out of the box IF you follow the respective instructions EXACTLY. People doing what their cousin told them 12 years ago is what causes most problems.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Ridinglurker said:


> Set up everything exactly like the Shimano dealer manual says. And not like someone on the internet tells you. This includes the exactly required chain length, b-gap etc. it is really easy to set up right if you listen to Shimano. But some online tutorials (for old 8-speed etc.) don't exactly apply for chain length etc. So only use Shimano sources.
> 
> Check if your chainring brings the chainlike in the approximate center of the cassette. Also try the wheel in the most rear setting. the longer the chainstay, the less the chainline will matter. i have the v4, but assume the v5 also requires the Race face crank to have enough clearance. My crank is a 2x. so my 26T CR is a bit inboard. if you have a DM crank, it may be a bite more in center. Measure, don't assume.


Thanks for your reply... My chainline was off a bit. After contacting Alex at RSD, I just flipped my chainring the other way around and it's now at 77mm, just like it should be. It didn't change anything though... It's not my first time working on a bike and we have two other bikes with Shimano 12 speed (that I assembled from parts...) and I've always thought that they were far more easy to setup than my SRAM eagle... I'm loosing my head over this... I think I'll post on the drivetrain forum, maybe someone will have a suggestion... My two other option are trying another 12 speed setup (taken from one of our bikes) to make sure my derailleur or shifter doesn't have a problem or to bring my bike at the LBS...


----------



## kbeefy (Jul 7, 2020)

Ridinglurker said:


> Maybe it is a patent thing, but this is one thing where Shimano really is better since needing a separate tool is inconvenient.


Same as rockshox (SRAM) being the only manufacturer to put sag indicators on the stanchions of their suspension. Crazy that you can patent a line, but....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ridinglurker said:


> Set up everything exactly like the Shimano dealer manual says. And not like someone on the internet tells you. This includes the exactly required chain length, b-gap etc. it is really easy to set up right if you listen to Shimano. But some online tutorials (for old 8-speed etc.) don't exactly apply for chain length etc. So only use Shimano sources.
> 
> Check if your chainring brings the chainlike in the approximate center of the cassette. Also try the wheel in the most rear setting. the longer the chainstay, the less the chainline will matter. i have the v4, but assume the v5 also requires the Race face crank to have enough clearance. My crank is a 2x. so my 26T CR is a bit inboard. if you have a DM crank, it may be a bite more in center. Measure, don't assume.


Manufacturer usually supersedes armchair spec.


----------



## rete (Sep 23, 2019)

@LewisQC sometimes the problem can be the actual hardware itself. Last year I had an impossible time getting a 12 speed SunRace cassette to set up, it was always "off" around the 45 and 51 rings.

This being a HG cassette, I eventually swapped a SRAM 12sp 11-50t cassette onto the wheel and the shifting was immediately perfect. Upon close inspection the 33-51 spider of the SunRace cassette had uneven alignment.

The shop I bought it from swapped the cassette for me and the replacement set up perfectly immediately.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

rete said:


> @LewisQC sometimes the problem can be the actual hardware itself. Last year I had an impossible time getting a 12 speed SunRace cassette to set up, it was always "off" around the 45 and 51 rings.
> 
> This being a HG cassette, I eventually swapped a SRAM 12sp 11-50t cassette onto the wheel and the shifting was immediately perfect. Upon close inspection the 28-51 spider of the SunRace cassette had uneven alignment.
> 
> The shop I bought it from swapped the cassette for me and the replacement set up perfectly immediately.


I have an SLX cassette on my hardtail, I’ll see if it make sa difference


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Two RSD Mayor V3 trail breakers. Going places that lesser bikes won't.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mk3Rider said:


> Two RSD Mayor V3 trail breakers. Going places that lesser bikes won't.
> 
> View attachment 2013970


The Mayor approved this message while campaigning in hub deep snow!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Just swapped out my 120 mm Bluto for a carbon Kona P2 fork. Quick and way way to drop a few pounds. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I did a 22km ride today and my shifting is now perfect (with slx cassette). I really like geo changes compared to my old fat…


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

LewisQC said:


> I did a 22km ride today and my shifting is now perfect (with slx cassette). I really like geo changes compared to my old fat…
> View attachment 2014546


Was the shifting issue caused by something wrong with the XT cassette then? Did you try it on the bike the SLX came off?


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

6thElement said:


> Was the shifting issue caused by something wrong with the XT cassette then? Did you try it on the bike the SLX came off?


I wish I knew what caused the issue. My XT cassette is shifting normally on my hardtail. I tried to install /remove the XT cassette on my fat a few time and lost a many hours trying to make it work... At this point, I'm just happy that I can use my fat without any issue with the SLX cassette...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LewisQC said:


> I wish I knew what caused the issue. My XT cassette is shifting normally on my hardtail. I tried to install /remove the XT cassette on my fat a few time and lost a many hours trying to make it work... At this point, I'm just happy that I can use my fat without any issue with the SLX cassette...


Once in a while, this haapens and frankly, there is no answer as to why. At least a swap took care of the issue and it didn't affect the other bike and get that one pissed at ya.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

New to the thread here. Just picked up a size med raw alum frameset on sale for the holidays! I already had a 27.5 front wheel with plans for the same size out back. Going back through these threads has me thinking that I should maybe go with 26 inch rear and maybe just run the 27.5 on this V5 frame? Any thoughts on a mullet version Mayor working out? I would like to run up to a 4.8 but could settle on a 4.5 for now. This frame just came in days ago and I really like it. Thoughts appreciated. Thnx


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Shouldn't be an issue running as a mullet. Will increase stack and slacken the STA/HTA by a degree, bonus, get the BB up a little too.


----------



## kbeefy (Jul 7, 2020)

NH Mtbiker said:


> New to the thread here. Just picked up a size med raw alum frameset on sale for the holidays! I already had a 27.5 front wheel with plans for the same size out back. Going back through these threads has me thinking that I should maybe go with 26 inch rear and maybe just run the 27.5 on this V5 frame? Any thoughts on a mullet version Mayor working out? I would like to run up to a 4.8 but could settle on a 4.5 for now. This frame just came in days ago and I really like it. Thoughts appreciated. Thnx


You could run it mullet (it would bwork) but don't hesitate to throw a 27.5 on the back either. You may run into trouble if you try to run a 27.5x4.5 cake eater, otherwise you'll be totally fine. I run 27.5 x 4.5 studded wrathchilds front and back on the mayor v5 and there's room to spare.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Shouldn't be an issue running as a mullet. Will increase stack and slacken the STA/HTA by a degree, bonus, get the BB up a little too.


Depends on the tire combo. If he runs something like a JJ 4.8 in the back and a 4.5” barbagazi in the front there will not be much change in sta/hta. Most 27.5 tires have short side walls while 4.8 tires have more volume and they end up with similar diameters. A barbagazi would only raise the front end about 4mm higher than the JJ 4.8 in the rear so don’t think that would change the geo in a noticeable way. Now if he ran a 27.5x4.5 CE in the front that would be different.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> Depends on the tire combo. If he runs something like a JJ 4.8 in the back and a 4.5” barbagazi in the front there will not be much change in sta/hta. Most 27.5 tires have short side walls while 4.8 tires have more volume and they end up with similar diameters. A barbagazi would only raise the front end about 4mm higher than the JJ 4.8 in the rear so don’t think that would change the geo in a noticeable way. Now if he ran a 27.5x4.5 CE in the front that would be different.


Kinda forgot about most 27.5's being like N50's on a hotrod.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

JJs were rolling fast today


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing like a spongy pair of JJ's out in the snow!


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

singletrackmack said:


> Depends on the tire combo. If he runs something like a JJ 4.8 in the back and a 4.5” barbagazi in the front there will not be much change in sta/hta. Most 27.5 tires have short side walls while 4.8 tires have more volume and they end up with similar diameters. A barbagazi would only raise the front end about 4mm higher than the JJ 4.8 in the rear so don’t think that would change the geo in a noticeable way. Now if he ran a 27.5x4.5 CE in the front that would be different.


Actually, the tire I have for the front is a 4.5 Cake Eater. So should I forego this plan and just run either straight 27.5 or full 26 both ends? I really don't need the bike any slacker than it is. I still don't have a rear wheel, but I do have a 27.5 carbon fork that I would like to use. Not planning on any crazy DH runs with this bike so thinking that 26 inch in 4.8 would be better for winter anyway. I can probably keep the fork and still run 26 just fine. Another option would be full 27.5, but would like to run a 4.5....will the CE fit this bike OK?


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Also, picked up the wrong crankset for this bike....arghh! It was an GX Eagle Lunar that said it would fit 197mm, but not on this rig with its wide chainstays. Is the RaceFace Ride the only option for clearing that stays on the V5 Mayor?


----------



## kbeefy (Jul 7, 2020)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Also, picked up the wrong crankset for this bike....arghh! It was an GX Eagle Lunar that said it would fit 197mm, but not on this rig with its wide chainstays. Is the RaceFace Ride the only option for clearing that stays on the V5 Mayor?


Yeah, it's buried on the FAQ:

_BB shell is 100mm Threaded.
You need a 190/197mm rear spacing crank with a minimum 100mm clearance from the center of the BB to the inside clearance dimension of the crank arms. Minimum Q Factor is 220mm.
We recommend any of these Race Face 190/197mm cranks: Next SL, Next R, Turbine, Aeffect and Ride. Each of these crank will come with 2 x 11mm spacers.
SRAM cranks, even though 190/197mm DO NOT FIT. The Q Factor is too low and therefore the crank arms will not clear the stays._








FAQ | Get Answer to Your Question | RSD Bikes







rsdbikes.com








NH Mtbiker said:


> Actually, the tire I have for the front is a 4.5 Cake Eater. So should I forego this plan and just run either straight 27.5 or full 26 both ends? I really don't need the bike any slacker than it is. I still don't have a rear wheel, but I do have a 27.5 carbon fork that I would like to use. Not planning on any crazy DH runs with this bike so thinking that 26 inch in 4.8 would be better for winter anyway. I can probably keep the fork and still run 26 just fine. Another option would be full 27.5, but would like to run a 4.5....will the CE fit this bike OK?


The cake eater won't (or doesn't seem to) fit in the rear triangle. Every other 27.4x4.5 tire on the market does. IMO if you want to run 27.5 and you already have the fork and front wheel and tire just run the Cake Eater in the front and get literally any 27.5x4.5 tire that's *not *a Cake Eater for the back and you'll be fine. But dual 26x4.8 works too!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Also, picked up the wrong crankset for this bike....arghh! It was an GX Eagle Lunar that said it would fit 197mm, but not on this rig with its wide chainstays. Is the RaceFace Ride the only option for clearing that stays on the V5 Mayor?


With the width of the yoke and rear end as a whole, you're likely going to have to source something from Race Face. Being the frame is intended to be 5.05 compatible, it is what it is.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

kbeefy said:


> Yeah, it's buried on the FAQ:
> 
> _BB shell is 100mm Threaded.
> You need a 190/197mm rear spacing crank with a minimum 100mm clearance from the center of the BB to the inside clearance dimension of the crank arms. Minimum Q Factor is 220mm.
> ...


FWIW the cake eater fit fine in the rear of the V4 in the 465mm chainstay setting. RSD is making an extended slider to fit the 2XL snowshoe. It is supposed to add 15mm of chainstay length so you may be able to fit the cake eater on the V5 using that.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

So I am having a hell of a time sourcing a BB for the only crank I could find that fits this frame....Race Face Ride Cinch fat bike crank from Jenson's. They don't carry the BB for this and I can only find the 30mm spindle BB, not the 24mm needed for this crank. Can anyone help me out here? Thanks!


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

NH Mtbiker said:


> So I am having a hell of a time sourcing a BB for the only crank I could find that fits this frame....Race Face Ride Cinch fat bike crank from Jenson's. They don't carry the BB for this and I can only find the 30mm spindle BB, not the 24mm needed for this crank. Can anyone help me out here? Thanks!


Phil Wood lists a BSA 100mm bottom bracket for 24mm spindle. Otherwise, I think people run no center tube and you can use any BSA 24mm BB.









Outboard Bottom Bracket Cup Sets (British Threading)


SPECIFICATIONS Cup material Stainless Steel, 7075 Aluminum Center sleeve material 6061 Aluminum Dust cover material ABS plastic (Shimano), 7075 Aluminum (SRAM/GXP Adaptor) Spacing 68/73 mm, 83 mm, 100 mm Bearing availability 6805 (Standard), 6805 (Carbonyte) OBB weight 254 grams, 142 grams Rider...




phil-wood-co.myshopify.com


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NH Mtbiker said:


> So I am having a hell of a time sourcing a BB for the only crank I could find that fits this frame....Race Face Ride Cinch fat bike crank from Jenson's. They don't carry the BB for this and I can only find the 30mm spindle BB, not the 24mm needed for this crank. Can anyone help me out here? Thanks!


outboard bearing? There should be a host of em from various manufacturers.
Frankly, you can blow off the lovely little plastic tube and use any OBB 24mm BSA.
I have done this with my Mayors to save a few bux.


----------



## HBjai (14 d ago)

Anybody know what size Hex bolt is the hanger slider tensioner bolt? And How long is it?


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

NH Mtbiker said:


> So I am having a hell of a time sourcing a BB for the only crank I could find that fits this frame....Race Face Ride Cinch fat bike crank from Jenson's. They don't carry the BB for this and I can only find the 30mm spindle BB, not the 24mm needed for this crank. Can anyone help me out here? Thanks!


Something like this without the sleeve will work. Team BSA 24mm | Bottom Bracket BB| Raceface 
Raceface bb are not the most durable but mine are doing great (have them on three bikes


----------



## tcruisesk (Jun 22, 2021)

HBjai said:


> Anybody know what size Hex bolt is the hanger slider tensioner bolt? And How long is it?


It’s an m5x40.

Edit: Sorry, this is what I got for the Sergeant not the Mayor. Guessing it would be same thread but maybe different length. Alex should be able to confirm.


----------

